# الوحى الإلهى وإستحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس  القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*الوحى الإلهى وإستحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس*​ *القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير*​ *كاهن كنيسة السيدة العذراء الأثرية بمسطرد*​ 
*الفهرس*
*مقدمة*
*الفصل الأول الوحي الإلهي في الكتاب المقدس*
*الفصل الثاني العهد القديم كلمة الله ووحيه  الإلهي*
*الفصل الثالث تأكيد العهد الجديد لوحي العهد  القديم*
*الفصل الرابع العهد الجديد كلمة الله ووحيه  الإلهي*
*الفصل الخامس كتابة وتدوين الوحي الإلهي  ومداه*
*الفصل السادس قانونية وصحة وحي العهد القديم*
*الفصل السابع قانونية العهد الجديد وتأكيد  وحيه*
*الفصل الثامن أنتقال وحفظ كلمة الله وأستحالة تحريف العهد  القديم*
*الفصل التاسع انتقال وحفظ كلمة الله في العهد الجديد وأستحالة  تحريفه*

*مقدمة*
*تصور البعض  أن التوراة التي بين أيدي كل من المسيحيين واليهود الآن ليست هي التوراة الحقيقة  التي أعطاها الله لموسى النبي!! ولا كتاب المزامير (الزبور) هو الكتاب الذي أعطاه  الله لداود النبي، وكذلك بقية أسفار أنبياء العهد القديم!! وزعموا أنها كتب  محرفة!!*
*كما زعموا  أن الإنجيل الحقيقي نزل على المسيح من السماء عن طريق ملاك أو بطرق الوحي المتنوعة  " لفظاً ومعنى "، وأنه إنجيل واحد ؛ إنجيل المسيح، أما الأناجيل الأربعة ما هي إلا  أحاديث للمسيح وسيّر ذاتية كُتبت بأقلام البشر، من تأليف تلاميذه أو غيرهم، وليست  وحي منزل من السماء، وأنها كتب محرفة!!*
*وفي هذا  الكتاب نناقش هذا الموضوع محاولين الإجابة على هذه الأسئلة: هل الكتاب المقدس وحي  من الله أم من وضع البشر؟ هل هو كتاب معصوم أم كتاب محرف؟ وما الأسباب التي أدت إلى  القول بتحريفه؟ كيف كُتب وكيف وصل إلينا؟ ما الدليل على صحة وحيه وعصمته واستحالة  تحريفه؟ وهل هناك وثائق قديمة تؤكد صحة وحيه وعصمته؟ *
*كيف حفظ  اليهود أسفار العهد القديم على مدى 3500 سنة؟ وكيف حفظت الكنيسة كل من العهد القديم  والعهد الجديد على مدى 2000 سنة؟*
*هل ترك  المسيح إنجيل واحد أم أربعة أناجيل؟ أين الإنجيل الذي نزل على المسيح؟ هل كان  تلاميذ المسيح الذين استلموا الإنجيل منه مجرد بشر أم رجال الله الموحى إليهم، الذي  تكلم، الله، عن طريقهم وبلسانهم، وكتب إنجيله بروحه القدوس بأقلامهم؟  *

*مدخل  للكتاب*
*نقد الكتاب المقدس واتهامه بالتحريف عبر كل العصور*
*قال السيد  المسيح " على هذه الصخرة أبني كنيستي وأبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها " (مت18: 16)  وقال أيضا " السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول " (مت35: 24؛ مر31: 13؛ لو33:  21). وبالفعل فقد قامت أبواب الجحيم ضد الكتاب المقدس وهاجمته بجميع أسلحة إبليس  وحيله عبر كل العصور وألقت بالشك من حوله ولكنها كانت تتحطم دائماً على هذه الصخرة،  صخرة كلمة الله التي وعد أنها لا يمكن أن تزول، والتي وعد أيضاً أنه ساهر عليها  وحافظا لها " لأني ساهر على كلمتي لأجريها " (ار12: 1)، كما حذر من الزيادة عليها  أو الحذف منها " لا تزيدوا على الكلام الذي أنا أوصيكم به ولا تنقصوا منه لكي  تحفظوا وصايا الرب إلهكم التي أنا أوصيكم بها " (تث16: 22-18) لأني اشهد لكل من  يسمع أقوال نبوة هذا الكتاب أن كان أحد يزيد على هذا يزيد الله عليه الضربات  المكتوبة في هذا الكتاب وان كان أحد يحذف من أقوال كتاب هذه النبوة يحذف الله نصيبه  من سفر الحياة ومن المدينة المقدسة ومن المكتوب في هذا الكتاب " (رؤ19:  22-20).*

*أولاً - أهم  الذين قاموا بنقد الكتاب المقدس*
*1 – الوثنيين ؛ الذين  تمسكوا بأفكارهم وعقائدهم القديمة ورفضوا الإيمان بكلمة الله في الكتاب المقدس  لأنها تضاد وتناقض عقائدهم التي تؤمن بتعدد الآلهة، ورفضه الملحدين لأنهم  أصلا لا يؤمنون بوجود الله ولا بالعالم الآخر ولا بالروح والملائكة ورفضوا النبوات  ومن ثم لم يصدقوا أن الله الغير موجود، فى نظرهم، قد تكلم أو أعلن عن المستقبل.  وأعتقد كلا الفريقين أن الكتاب المقدس ما هو إلا مجموعة من الأساطير والخرافات التي  جمعها اليهود قبل ميلاد المسيح والتي جمعها تلاميذ المسيح والكنيسة الأولى بعد  السيد المسيح وأن النبوات الموجودة فيه ما هي إلا أحداث تاريخية قد حدث بعضها  بالفعل ثم كتبت بعد ذلك في ثوب وبأسلوب نبوي!! وكان اشهر هؤلاء بروفيرى الذي ظهر في  النصف الثاني من القرن الثالث (233- 304) والذي تتلمذ على يدي بلوتينوس  Plotinus فيلسوف الأفلاطونية الجديدة. وأهتم بروفيرى بالدفاع عن تعدد الآلهة  والآلهة المحلية وكتب 15 مجلدا بعنوان " ضد المسيحيين " ركز فيها هجومه على  كل أسفار الكتاب المقدس خاصة الأسفار النبوية مثل سفر دانيال وزعم أن ما جاء فيه من  نبوات هو أحداث تاريخية حدثت بالفعل في التاريخ قبل أن تكتب في السفر كنبوات!! ورد  عليه آباء الكنيسة في حينه وفندوا أفكاره ومحوا كل أثر لها من الوجود ولم يبق منها  سوى ما نقله عنه القديس جيروم في كتاباته التي لا تزال باقية لدينا.  *

*2 - عبدة  الشيطان عبر كل العصور ؛ وينقسم  هؤلاء إلى ثلاث فرق رئيسية (1) الذين آمنوا بوجود إلهين ؛ إله للخير هو الله  وإله للشر هو الشيطان، ومن ثم فقد عبدوا الشيطان باعتباره، في نظرهم، إلها مساويا  لله، ومنهم من آمن بإله الشر " ست " في أسطورة إيزيس وأوزوريس وست المصرية القديمة،  واعتبروا أن كلمة ست هي مصدر كلمة شيطان و Satan، وأسموا معبدهم بمعبد أو كنيسة ست. (2) والذين عبدوا  الشيطان، عبر كل العصور، كقوة شريرة اتقاء لشرها، والذين انغمسوا في شرورهم  وشهواتهم وجرائمهم، وبالتالي مارسوا طقوساً إجرامية كالزنى وقتل الفتيات بعد  اغتصابهن..الخ. (3) والذين لا يؤمنون بوجود إله من الأصل وأسموا أنفسهم  بعبدة الشيطان وأضداد المسيح وأسموا معبدهم بكنيسة الشيطان وكنيسة ضد المسيح وعلى  رأس هؤلاء، في العصر الحديث، أنتون لافى المتوفى العام الماضي (1997م) واتباعه  الذين نادوا بأنه لا يوجد إله في الكون وأن الإنسان نفسه هو إله هذا العالم. وقد  هاجم كل هؤلاء المسيحية وكتبوا ولا يزالوا يكتبون العشرات من الكتب التي تهاجمها  وتسخر من عقائدها وتهاجم الكتاب المقدس وتاريخ الكنيسة بكل قسوة  وعنف.*

*3  – مدرسة النقد الأعلى في غرب أوربا ؛ النقد  الأعلى هو النقد الأدبي والتاريخي الذي يبحث أصحابه في التكوين الداخلي للكتب  والأسفار القديمة وتركيبها من جهة المصادر التي يمكن أن يكون الكاتب قد اعتمد عليها  واستقى منها مصادره، وقد أستخدم هذا النقد ضد الكتاب المقدس منذ القرون الأولى  للمسيحية ولكن في حدود بعض الآيات فقط مثل نهاية سفر التثنية التي تتحدث عن موت  موسى النبي ومن الذي كتبها. ولكنه أستخدم ضد الكتاب المقدس بشكل كثيف في القرون  الثلاثة 17 و 18 و 19 ولا يزال وذلك بسبب انتشار الفلسفات المادية الإلحادية مثل  الفلسفة الإنسانية HUMANISM التي تؤكد على قيمة الإنسان وقدرته على تحقيق الذات عن طريق العقل  وغالباً ما ترفض الإيمان بما وراء الطبيعة من روحيات، والمذهب التجريبي  EMPIRICISM القائل بأن المعرفة كلها مستمدة من التجربة، والفلسفة الوضعية  POSITIVISM، وهى فلسفة أوجست كانت (1724- 1804م)، التي تهتم بالظواهر اليقينية  فقط وتهمل كل تفكير تجريدي في الأسباب المطلقة، والمذهب العقلي أو الإلهي  DEISM الذي ينادى بوجود الله والروح ولكن يرفض الإيمان بالوحي الإلهي  ويقول أن الله لا يتدخل في نواميس الكون وينادى بديانة طبيعية مبنية على العقل وليس  على الوحي ويرفض الأديان التي تؤمن بالكتب الموحى بها من الله ويرى أن كل ما جاء في  هذه الكتب مجرد أساطير قديمة لا يقبلها عقل الإنسان الحديث. وتهتم هذه الفلسفات  بالدرجة الأولى بالإنسان وتضعه في مركز الكون وتهتم بالدرجة بالتجربة والظواهر  والوقائع اليقينية وترفض الإيمان بعالم الروح والغيبيات والإلهيات والنبوات وتهمل  كل تفكير في الوقائع المطلقة وتحدت الدين، عموماً، ورفضت بل واتخذت موقفا عدائيا من  الوحي الإلهي، وان كان بدرجات متفاوتة. ومن ثم تحول هؤلاء النقاد إلى معاول هدم  لهدم الكتاب المقدس وقالوا أنه يتكون من مجموعة من الأساطير الشعبية التي نقلها  موسى النبي عن المصريين والتي نقلها بنو إسرائيل عن بابل عندما كانوا في السبي في  القرن السادس قيل الميلاد ودونت بعد السبي، والتي دونها أيضا تلاميذ السيد المسيح  متأثرين بالأساطير اليونانية والرومانية إلى جانب الفكر اليهودي. واستمرت أثار هذه  الأفكار في القرن التاسع عشر وما تزال في القرن العشرين. وزعم بعض هؤلاء أن أسفار  العهد القديم قد كتبت فيما بين السبي البابلي في القرن السادس قبل الميلاد والقرن  الأول للميلاد، وأن أسفار العهد الجديد قد كتبت في أواخر القرن الأول وبداية القرن  الثاني للميلاد وأن الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا قد كتب في منتصف القرن الثاني للميلاد.  *

*4  – مدرسة اللاهوت التحرري LIBERALISM وقد تأثر أصحاب هذه المدرسة بنظريات النقد المختلفة ومن ثم فقد  أخضعوا، خاصة المفسرين الألمان، تفسير الكتاب المقدس لها. وانقسم هؤلاء إلى فرق  وشيع مختلفة ومتنوعة وتأثر كل منهم بنظريات نقدية مختلفة ومتناقضة ومتضاربة، بل  وطبق بعضهم الكثير من أفكار الملحدين وغيرهم والتي وصلت ببعضهم إلى إنكار تاريخ  الآباء البطاركة مثل إبراهيم وأسحق ويعقوب وأدت بالبعض الآخر إلى إنكار وجود شخصية  المسيح في التاريخ نهائيا وقالوا أنها خليط من الفكر اليوناني والفكر اليهودي،  وتصور بعضهم أيضا أن شخصية المسيح قد وجدت بالفعل في التاريخ وأن كان قد تأثر  بالأفكار اليهودية عن المسيح المنتظر وحاول تطبيق نبوات العهد القديم على نفسه، أو  طبقها تلاميذه عليه، وتوهم، أو توهم تلاميذه، أنه سيأتي في آخر الأيام على السحاب  لنشر ملكوته السماوي على الأرض. وقاموا بتفتيت الكتاب المقدس وتمزيق أسفاره إلى  مصادر متنوعة ومتضاربة اعتمادا على مجرد نظريات افتراضية متناقضة ومتعارضة ومتضاربة  لمفكرين ملحدين وأنكروا التقليد والحق الثابت.*
* كما قالت جماعة " سمينار يسوع –  Jesus Seminar "، في أمريكا، أن 20 % فقط من الأقوال المنسوبة للسيد المسيح قالها  هو بالفعل وبقية ما نسب إليه من أقوال وضعها التلاميذ بعد صعوده لتلائم الظروف التي  استجدت بعد انتشار المسيحية في بلاد كثيرة!! *

*5  – الذين يقولون بتحريف الكتاب المقدس في الشرق ؛ وذلك بسبب  إيمانهم بوجود الكتاب المقدس (الإنجيل والتوراة) وإيمانهم بشخص السيد المسيح مع  اختلاف في الفكر والعقيدة ؛ حيث لا يؤمنون بلاهوت المسيح وتجسده وصلبه ولا بالتثليث  في الذات الإلهية ولا بعقيدة الفداء بدم المسيح..الخ وهم يركزون في نقدهم للكتاب  المقدس على التمييز بين ثلاثة نقاط في الوحي الإلهي ورسالة كل نبي هي  ؛*
*ا  – كلام الله الذي نطق به مباشرة، مثل الوصايا  العشر.*
*ب - كلام  النبي الذي تكلم به من ذاته، مثل حديث إيليا مع الشعب " فتقدم إيليا إلى جميع الشعب  وقال حتى متى تعرجون بين الفرقتين أن كان الرب هو الله فاتبعوه وأن كان البعل هو  الله فاتبعوه " (1مل 21: 18)، (وهذا ما يسمى بالحديث النبوي أو بأقوال  النبي).*
*ج - تسجيل  المؤرخين لأعمال النبي وأقواله وسيرة حياته وعمل الله من خلاله، مثل تسجيل أحاديث  الله مع موسى النبي وحوارات موسى مع هارون والشعب وفرعون والضربات العشر وتفاصيل  الخروج من مصر في سفر الخروج، (وهذا ما يسمى بتاريخ البنوة أو السيرة الذاتية للنبي  ورسالته أو السيرة النبوية).*
* ويتصور هؤلاء أن الكتاب المقدس الموجود حالياَ  هو أقرب لسجلات المؤرخين وأن أسفاره هي ما كتب عن موسى وعن داود وعن السيد المسيح،  ويؤمنون بأن هناك توراة أصلية نزلت على موسى وزبور أصلى نزل على داود وإنجيل أصلى  نزل على المسيح، كما يؤمن غالبيتهم بان هذه الأسفار الموجودة حالياً قد أصابها  التحريف والتبديل والتعديل. *
* ثم تطور هؤلاء في نقدهم للكتاب المقدس بدرجة  كبيرة ابتداء من القرن التاسع عشر بعد أن وصلت إليهم كتابات مدارس النقد بمذاهبها  وأفكارها المختلفة، سواء كانت إلحادية أو ليبرالية (تحررية)..الخ وتغير أسلوبهم في  نقد الكتاب المقدس فترجموا كتب النقاد المختلفة واستخدموها في المناظرات والكتب  التي تهاجم المسيحية، وكانت البداية في الهند عندما جرت المناظرات بين هؤلاء وبين  بعض رجال الإرساليات التبشيرية هناك والتي كان يتصور كل طرف في نهايتها أنه هو الذي  خرج منتصراً!! ومن ثم فقد كتب هؤلاء عشرات الكتب في نقد الكتاب المقدس مستعينين  بنفس كتابات وأفكار ونظريات النقاد بكل أنواعها واتجاهاتها ولا يزالوا، وذلك على  الرغم من أن معظم أفكار هذه الكتابات تناقض عقائدهم وإيمانهم بأنبياء مثل إبراهيم  وأسحق ويعقوب وموسى والسيد المسيح..الخ والتي تقول هذه النظريات النقدية بعدم  وجودهم أصلاً!! كما كتبت العشرات بل والمئات من الكتب في الدفاع عن الكتاب المقدس  ولا تزال. *

*ثانياً  – أهم النقاط في دراستنا في هذا الكتاب*
*ونشرح في  هذه الدراسة ماهية الوحي الإلهي ونوضح معناه ونقدم الأدلة والبراهين العلمية  الموثقة على صحة وحقيقة ومصداقية كل الأحداث التاريخية وكل ما ورد في الكتاب  المقدس، وقانونية وصحة ومصداقية وعصمة كل سفر وكل فقرة وكل جملة وكل كلمة بل وكل  حرف في الكتاب المقدس وحقيقة كل العقائد المسيحية سواء الخاصة بوحي الكتاب المقدس  نفسه أو الخاصة بالذات الإلهية ولاهوت المسيح وتجسده وصلبه  والفداء..الخ.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل الأول*​ *الوحي الإلهي في الكتاب المقدس*​ 
*1 - ما هو  الوحي؟*
* يقول القديس  بولس بالروح " كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله ونافع للتعليم والتوبيخ للتقويم  والتأديب الذي في البر، لكي يكون إنسان الله كاملا متأهبا لكل عمل صالح " (2تى16:  3). ويقول القديس بطرس بالروح أيضا " وعندنا الكلمة النبوية وهي اثبت التي تفعلون  حسنا أن انتبهتم إليها كما إلى سراج منير في موضع مظلم إلى أن ينفجر النهار ويطلع  كوكب الصبح في قلوبكم، عالمين هذا أولا أن كل نبوة الكتاب ليست من تفسير خاص،  لأنه لم تأت نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان بل تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح  القدس " (2بط19: 1-21).*
*1 - وكلمة " موحى به من الله " حرفياً كما وردت في اليونانية هي  "qeopneustoV - theopneustos - ثيؤبنوستوس "، وتعنى حرفياً " نفس الله " أو "  الله تنفس "، وتنفس الله هنا هو كلمته ويساوى قول السيد المسيح ؛ " مكتوب ليس  بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله " (متى 4: 4). وقد وردت أيضاً في سفر أيوب في العبرية " نسمه -  neshamah "، " نسمة القدير "، " ولكن في الناس روحاً ونسمة  القدير تعقلهم " (اى8: 32). وهذا يعنى أن كل ما تكلم ونطق به الأنبياء والرسل وكل  ما دونوه في الأسفار المقدسة، كل أسفار الكتاب المقدس، هو " نفس الله "، " ما تنفس  به الله "، " كلمة الله " التي تكلم بها بواسطة، أو عن طريق، أو من خلال أنبيائه  القديسين.*
*2 - وقد وردت كلمة " مسوقين " في اليونانية " feromenoi  - pheromenoi - فيرومينوى " وتعنى " محمولين، أو مسوقين "، من الفعل "  fero - phero - فيرو " والذي يعنى " يحمل، أو يسوق " وتؤكد في  قوله " تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين (محمولين) من الروح القدس " أن الروح  القدس كان يحملهم ويسوقهم ويتكلم على لسانهم وينطق بأفواههم ب " كلمة الله  ". وقد أستخدم الوحي في الكتاب المقدس آلاف الكلمات والعبارات التي تدل على أن كل  ما تكلم به الأنبياء هو " كلام الله" الذي تكلم به، " كلمة الله " التي تكلم بها  الله بروحة القدوس بلسانهم ونطق بها بأفواههم وفيما يلي أهم هذه الكلمات والعبارات:  *
* أ - أستخدم العهد القديم كلمة " نأم - naam " والتي تعنى  في العبرية كما وردت *
*في الكتاب المقدس ؛ " يتحدث "، " نطق إلهي، إعلان إلهي، قول إلهي "،  كما تعنى أيضاً " تجلى مُشخص، حديث إلهي من خلال نبي لله "، واستخدمت بصفة خاصة  للتعبير عن صوت الله وأقواله الإلهية التي أعلنت بواسطة الأنبياء وتعنى " صوت يهوه  " و " يهوه يقول " و " يقول يهوه "، كما تعنى " وحي إلهي "، " قول الرب  "...الخ. " ؛*
*+ ففي سفر العدد يقول الوحي الإلهي: " ورفع بلعام عينيه ورأى إسرائيل  حالا حسب أسباطه فكان عليه روح الله، فنطق بمثله وقال وحي بلعام بن بعور وحي  الرجل المفتوح العينين، وحي الذي يسمع أقوال الله الذي يرى رؤيا القدير مطروحا و هو  مكشوف العينين … ولو أعطاني بالاق ملء بيته فضة و ذهبا لا اقدر أن أتجاوز قول  الرب لأعمل خيرا أو شرا من نفسي الذي يتكلمه الرب إياه أتكلم، والآن  هوذا أنا منطلق إلى شعبي هلم أنبئك بما يفعله هذا الشعب بشعبك في آخر  الأيام، ثم نطق بمثله وقال وحي بلعام بن بعور وحي الرجل المفتوح العينين، وحي  الذي يسمع أقوال الله ويعرف معرفة العلي الذي يرى رؤيا القدير ساقطا وهو مكشوف  العينين، أراه ولكن ليس الآن أبصره ولكن ليس قريبا يبرز كوكب من يعقوب ويقوم  قضيب من إسرائيل فيحطم طرفي مواب ويهلك كل بني الوغى " (عد3: 24 –17).*
* وهنا نرى بلعام وهو يتكلم بالروح، روح الرب، الذي كان عليه ويرى رؤى  الله وما هو آت في مستقبل الأيام، وينطق بالوحي الإلهي الذي يكشفه له روح الرب الذي  هو " قول الرب "، " كلمة الله "، والذي لا يستطيع أن يتكلم بغيره " لا أقدر أن  أتجاوز قول الرب "، " الذي يتكلمه الرب إياه أتكلم ".*
*+ ويعبر داود النبي عن الوحي الإلهي الذي كان ينطق به المزامير وكيف  تكلم الله بروحه القدوس على لسانه بقوله، بالروح " وحي داود بن يسى ووحي  الرجل القائم في العلا مسيح اله يعقوب و مرنم إسرائيل الحلو، روح الرب تكلم  بي و كلمته على لساني " (2صم 1: 23 - 2). أي انه كان محمولاً بالروح، كان  مسوقاً بالروح، روح الرب، الذي نطق بكلماته على لسانه، لسان داود، فكان كلامه الذي  ينطق به بالروح هو كلام الرب " كلمة الله ".*
* وتكررت عبارة " يقول الرب (يهوه) " و" هكذا يقول الرب (يهوه) " و" قال  الرب (يهوه) " و " قول الرب (يهوه) " و " قال الله " و" يقول الله " و " كلمة الرب  (يهوه) " , " كلام الرب (يهوه) " و" اسمع أو أسمعي أو أسمعوا كلمة الرب (يهوه) أو  كلام الرب (يهوه) أو قول الرب (يهوه) " و" أنصتوا أو أنصتي أو أنصت أو أصغى أو  أصغوا لقول الرب (يهوه) " ومفرداتها حوالي 2800 مرة، خاصة في العهد القديم، للتعبير  عن هذا الوحي أو قول الله وكلماته " كلمة الله "، وذلك في بداية حديث للرب، الله،  أو في نهايته. وعلى سبيل المثال فقد تكررت عبارة " كلمة الرب " 88 مرة، وعبارة "  كلام الرب " 149مرة، وعبارة " كلمة الله " 39 مرة، وعبارة " قال الله " 30 مرة،  وعبارة " قال الرب " 399مرة، وعبارة " يقول الرب 277 مرة، وعبارة " يقول السيد الرب  " 81 مرة، وعبارة " قال السيد الرب " 122 مرة.*
*ب- واستخدمت كلمة عبرية أخرى هي " مسا " وتعنى أيضاً " قول  إلهي، كلمة إلهية، حديث إلهي على فم نبي أو من خلال صوت نبي ". وذلك للتعبير عن  وحي الأمثال، ككلمة الله، في سفر الأمثال: " كلام اجور ابن متقية مسا وحي  هذا الرجل إلى ايثيئيل إلى ايثيئيل و اكال " (أم 1: 30)، (أنظر 1:  31).*
* واستخدمت بصفة خاصة في الأسفار النبوية للتعبير عن كلمة الله التي وصلت  إلى الأنبياء في هيئة رؤى، حيث كان النبي وهو في الرؤيا محمولاً بالروح، مقيداً  بالروح، مسوقاً بالروح، ينطق بما يتكلم به الروح على لسانه كقول داود النبي بالروح  " روح الرب تكلم بي وكلمته على لساني "، وقول القديس بطرس بالروح " تكلم  أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس " وقول القديس يوحنا الرسول والرائي  بالروح " كنت في الروح في يوم الرب " (رؤ4: 1) ؛ وتنبأ الأنبياء على بلاد  كثيرة بالروح، روح الرب، الروح القدس الذي تكلم على لسانهم: *
*+ " وحي من جهة بابل رآه اشعياء بن اموص " (أش1: 13).  *
*+ " في سنة وفاة الملك احاز كان هذا الوحي " (أش28: 14).*
*+ " وحي من جهة مواب " (أش1: 15). *
*+ " وحي من جهة دمشق هوذا دمشق... " (أش17: 1).*
*+ " وحي من جهة مصر هوذا الرب راكب على سحابة سريعة وقادم إلى  مصر فترتجف أوثان مصر من وجهه ويذوب قلب مصر داخلها " (أش19: 1).*
*+ " وحي من جهة برية البحر … وقد أعلنت لي رؤيا قاسية...  وحي من جهة دومة... وحي من جهة بلاد العرب في الوعر في بلاد العرب...  " (أش1: 21-13).*
*+ " وحي من جهة وادي الرؤيا " (أش1: 22).*
*+ " وحي من جهة صور ولولي " (أش1: 23).*
*+ " وحي من جهة بهائم الجنوب " (أش6: 30).*
*+ وعندما كان الله غير راضي على بنى إسرائيل ورفضهم بسبب زيغانهم  وانحرافهم عنه قال لهم موبخاً بفم ارميا النبي " وإذا سالك هذا الشعب (إسرائيل) أو  نبي أو كاهن قائلا ما وحي الرب فقل لهم أي وحي أنى أرفضكم هو قول  الرب... وحي الرب... هكذا تقولون الرجل لصاحبه والرجل لأخيه بماذا أجاب الرب  وماذا تكلم به الرب، أما وحي الرب فلا تذكروه بعد لان كلمة كل إنسان تكون  وحيه... هكذا تقول للنبي بماذا أجابك الرب و ماذا تكلم به الرب،... وحي الرب  فلذلك هكذا قال الرب من اجل قولكم هذه الكلمة وحي الرب وقد أرسلت إليكم  قائلا لا تقولوا وحي الرب " (ار33: 23-38).*
*+ وقال بفم حزقيال النبي " قل لهم هكذا قال السيد الرب هذا الوحي  هو " (10: 12). + " وحي كلمة الرب في ارض حدراخ ودمشق محلة " (زك1:  9).*
*+ " وحي كلام الرب على إسرائيل يقول الرب باسط السماوات  ومؤسس الأرض وجابل روح الإنسان في داخله " (زك1: 12).*
*+ " وحي كلمة الرب لإسرائيل عن يد ملاخي " (ملا1: 1).*
*+ " وحي على نينوى سفر رؤيا ناحوم الالقوشي " (نا 1:  1).*
*+ " الوحي الذي رآه حبقوق النبي " (حب 1: 1).*
*ج - وفى العهد الجديد استخدمت كلمة " crhmatismoV - Krimatismos  - كريماتيسموس) بمعنى الوحي ؛ والتي وردت في (رومية4:  11) عن أقوال الله التي تكلم بها مع إيليا النبي ؛ " لكن ماذا يقول له (إيليا)  الوحي. أبقيت لنفسي سبعة آلاف رجل لم يحنوا ركبة لبعل ". كما أستخدم الفعل منها "  crhmattizw- Krimatizw - كريماتيزو) والذي يعنى " يوحي، يدعو " وذلك للتعبير عن الإعلان  الإلهي والوحي الإلهي: *
*+ فيقول عن المجوس " وإذ أوحى إليهم في حلم أن لا يرجعوا إلى  هيرودس انصرفوا في طريق أخرى إلى كورتهم " (مت22: 2).*
*+ وعن يوسف النجار يقول " وإذ أوحى إليه في حلم انصرف إلى نواحي  الجليل " (مت 22: 2).*
*+ وعن سمعان الشيخ يقول " وكان قد أوحى إليه بالروح القدس انه لا  يرى الموت قبل أن يرى مسيح الرب فآتى بالروح إلى الهيكل " (لو26: 2،27).*
*+ وعن كرنيليوس يقول " أوحى إليه بملاك مقدس " (22:  10).*
*+ " كما أوحى إلى موسى وهو مزمع أن يصنع المسكن لأنه قال انظر أن  تصنع كل شيء حسب المثال الذي اظهر لك في الجبل " (عب 5: 8).*
*+ " بالإيمان نوح لما أوحى إليه عن أمور لم تر بعد خاف فبنى فلكا  " (عب7: 11).*
* وبالأجمال فالوحي هو ما عبر عنه القديس بطرس الرسول بالروح، أيضاً،  قائلاً: " وعندنا  الكلمة النبوية وهي اثبت التي تفعلون حسنا أن انتبهتم إليها كما إلى سراج  منير في موضع مظلم إلى أن ينفجر النهار ويطلع كوكب الصبح في قلوبكم. عالمين هذا  أولا أن كل نبوة الكتاب ليست من تفسير خاص. لأنه لم تأت نبوة قط بمشيئة  إنسان بل تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين (محمولين) من الروح القدس " (2بط19:  1-21). فقد تكلم الله بروحه القدوس على لسان أنبيائه كما قال داود النبي بالروح "  روح الرب تكلم بي وكلمته على لساني " (2صم 1: 23-3). ومن ثم يؤكد لنا الكتاب  المقدس بالروح القدس أن كل كلمة تكلم بها الأنبياء ودونوها في الأسفار المقدسة هي  كلمة الله وأن الكتاب المقدس كله، كل سفر وكل فصل وكل جملة وكل فقرة وكل عبارة وكل  كلمة وكل حرف وكل نقطة فيه هو كلمة الله " كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله (ما  تنفس به الله، كلمة الله) " ؛*

*(1) فقد  تكلم الله " عن يد أنبيائه*
*+ " وأشهدت عليهم بروحك عن يد أنبيائك فلم يصغوا " (نح 30:  9).*
*+ " كما تكلم الرب عن يد موسى (خر35: 9). *
*+ " حسب قول الرب عن يد موسى " (عدد37: 4،45،46؛13:  10).*
*+ " جميع ما آمركم به الرب عن يد موسى " (عد23: 15). *
*+ " كما كلمه الرب عن يد موسى " (40: 16).*
*+ " كما تكلم الرب عن يد موسى " (23: 27).*
*+ " الوصايا والأحكام التي أوصى بها الرب... عن يد موسى "  (عد13: 36).*
*+ " كما أمر الرب عن يد موسى " (يش2: 14).*
*+ " وصايا الرب التي أوصى بها آباءهم عن يد موسى " (قض4:  3).*
*+ ويقول صموئيل النبي لشاول الملك " وقد فعل الرب لنفسه كما تكلم عن  يدي " (1صم 17: 28).*
*+ " كما تكلمت عن يد موسى عبدك... يا سيدي الرب " (1مل 53:  8).*
*+ " لم تسقط كلمة واحدة من كل كلامه الصالح الذي تكلم به عن يد  موسى عبده " (1مل 56: 8).*
*+ " ليقيم كلامه الذي تكلم به الرب عن يد آخيا الشيلوني " (1مل  15: 12).*
*+ " حسب كلام الرب الذي تكلم به عن يد عبده آخيا النبي " (1مل18:  14؛29: 15).*
*+ " وأيضا عن يد ياهو بن حناني النبي كان كلام الرب على بعشا  "(1مل 7: 16). *
*+ " حسب كلام الرب الذي تكلم به على بعشا عن يد ياهو النبي "  (12: 16،43).*
*+ " حسب كلام الرب الذي تكلم به عن يد يشوع بن نون " (1مل34:  16).*
*+ " حسب قول الرب الذي تكلم به عن يد ايليا " (1مل 16: 17).*
*+ " كلام الرب الذي تكلم به عن يد عبده ايليا التشبي " (2مل36:  9).*
*+ " فاعلموا الآن انه لا يسقط من كلام الرب إلى الأرض الذي  تكلم به الرب على بيت اخاب وقد فعل الرب ما تكلم به عن يد عبده ايليا "  (2مل 10: 10).*
*+ " حسب كلام الرب... الذي تكلم به عن يد عبده يونان بن امتاي  النبي " (2مل 25: 14).*
*+ " واشهد الرب على إسرائيل وعلى يهوذا عن يد جميع الأنبياء و كل  راء قائلا ارجعوا عن طرقكم الردية واحفظوا وصاياي فرائضي حسب كل الشريعة  التي *
*أوصيت بها  آباءكم والتي أرسلتها إليكم عن يد عبيدي الأنبياء " (2مل13:  17).*
*+ " كما تكلم (الرب) عن يد جميع عبيده الأنبياء " (2مل23:  17).*
*+ " وتكلم الرب عن يد عبيده الأنبياء قائلا " (2مل10:  21).*
*+ " حسب كلام الرب الذي تكلم به عن يد عبيده الأنبياء " (2مل2:  24).*
*+ " ومسحوا داود ملكا... حسب كلام الرب عن يد صموئيل " (1أخ 3:  11).*
*+ " من قبل الرب الوصية عن يد أنبيائه " (2أخ 25:  29).*
*+ " الشريعة والفرائض والأحكام عن يد موسى " (2أخ 8:  33).*
*+ " واذبحوا الفصح وتقدسوا... حسب كلام الرب عن يد موسى " (2أخ  6: 35).*
*+ " فأرسل الرب اله آبائهم إليهم عن يد رسله مبكرا ومرسلا " (2أخ  15: 36).*
*+ الوصايا " التي أوصيت بها عن يد عبيدك الأنبياء قائلا " (عز11:  9).*
*+ " مكتوبا في الشريعة التي أمر بها الرب عن يد موسى " (نح 14:  8).*
*+ " وأمرتهم بوصايا وفرائض وشرائع عن يد موسى عبدك " (نح 14:  9).*
*+ " وأشهدت عليهم بروحك عن يد أنبيائك فلم يصغوا " (نح 30:  9).*
*+ " شريعة الله التي أعطيت عن يد موسى عبد الله " (نح 29:  10).*
*+ " في ذلك الوقت تكلم الرب عن يد اشعياء بن اموص قائلا " (اش2:  20).*
*+ " كلام الرب الذي تكلم به عن يد ارميا النبي " (ار2: 37).  *
*+ " هكذا قال السيد الرب هل أنت هو الذي تكلمت عنه في الأيام  القديمة عن يد عبيدي أنبياء إسرائيل الذين تنباوا " (حز17:  38).*
*+ " صوت الرب إلهنا... عن يد عبيده الأنبياء " (دا10:  9).*
*+ " فكانت كلمة الرب عن يد حجي النبي قائلا " (حج1: 1؛3: 1؛1:  2؛10: 2).*
*+ " أليس هذا هو الكلام الذي نادى به الرب عن يد الأنبياء  الأولين " (زك7: 7).*
*+ " الشريعة والكلام الذي أرسله رب الجنود بروحه عن يد الأنبياء  الأولين " (زك 12: 7).*

*(2) و" تكلم  الله " بفم الأنبياء و " على لسانهم " *
* + قال الله  لموسى النبي " فالان اذهب وأنا أكون مع فمك وأعلمك ما تتكلم به فتكلمه (أي  هرون) وتضع الكلمات في فمه وأنا أكون مع فمك ومع فمه " (خر12:  4-15).*
*+ " فقالت المرأة لايليا هذا الوقت علمت انك رجل الله وان كلام الرب  في فمك حق (1مل24: 17).*
*+ وقال الله لاشعياء النبي " قد جعلت أقوالي في فمك " (16:  51).*
*+ " وكلامي الذي وضعته في فمك لا يزول من فمك ولا من فم نسلك ولا من  فم نسل نسلك قال الرب من الآن والى الأبد " (اش21: 59).*
*+ وقال ارميا النبي بالروح " ومد الرب يده ولمس فمي وقال الرب لي ها  قد جعلت كلامي في فمك " (ار9: 1).*
*+ وأيضاً " هاأنذا جاعل كلامي في فمك " (ار14: 5).*
*+ وقال لحزقيال النبي " وأنت يا ابن آدم فاسمع ما أنا مكلمك  به... افتح فمك *
*وكل ما أنا  معطيكه " (حز8: 2).*
*+ " فإذا كلمتك افتح فمك فتقول لهم هكذا قال السيد الرب " (حز27:  3).*
*+ " وقال (سليمان) مبارك الرب اله إسرائيل الذي تكلم بفمه إلى داود  أبى واكمل بيده قائلا " (1مل 15: 8؛1أخ4: 6؛15: 6).*
*+ " كلام الرب بفم ارميا " (ار21: 36).*
*+ " لأجل تكميل كلام الرب بفم ارميا " (ار 36: 24 ؛ عز1:  1).*
*+ " تكلم بفم أنبيائه القديسين الذين هم منذ الدهر " (لو48:  1).*
*+ " كان ينبغي أن يتم هذا المكتوب الذي سبق الروح القدس فقاله بفم  داود عن يهوذا الذي صار دليلا للذين قبضوا على يسوع " (اع 16: 1).*
*+ " أزمنة رد كل شيء التي تكلم عنها الله بفم جميع أنبيائه  القديسين منذ الدهر" (اع 21: 3).*
*+ " القائل بفم داود فتاك لماذا ارتجت الأمم و تفكر الشعوب  بالباطل " (اع25: 4).*
*+ " قام بطرس وقال لهم أيها الرجال الاخوة انتم تعلمون انه منذ أيام  قديمة اختار الله بيننا انه بفمي يسمع الأمم كلمة الإنجيل ويؤمنون " (أع 7:  15).*
* + " وأما الله فما سبق وانبا به بأفواه جميع أنبيائه أن يتألم  المسيح قد تممه هكذا " (اع 18: 3).*
*قال السيد المسيح لتلاميذه قبل الصعود مباشرة " لكنكم ستنالون قوة  متى حل الروح القدس عليكم و تكونون لي شهودا في أورشليم وفي كل اليهودية  والسامرة والى أقصى الأرض " (اع8: 1)، " لان لستم انتم المتكلمين بل روح أبيكم  الذي يتكلم فيكم " (مت20: 10). " فمتى ساقوكم ليسلموكم فلا تعتنوا من قبل بما  تتكلمون ولا تهتموا بل مهما أعطيتم في تلك الساعة فبذلك تكلموا لان لستم انتم  المتكلمين بل الروح القدس " (مر11: 13). أو كما قال داود النبي بالروح " روح  الرب تكلم بي وكلمته على لساني " (2صم2: 23).*

*(3) الروح  القدس يتكلم على فم الأنبياء والرسل وينطق بلسانهم *
* وبعد حلول الروح القدس على التلاميذ يقول الكتاب بالروح:  *
*+ " وامتلأ  الجميع من الروح القدس وابتداوا يتكلمون بالسنة أخري كما أعطاهم الروح أن ينطقوا  " (اع4: 2). " وامتلأ الجميع من الروح القدس وكانوا يتكلمون بكلام  الله بمجاهرة " (اع 31: 4).*
*+ " ولم يقدروا أن يقاوموا الحكمة والروح الذي كان يتكلم به "  (اع10: 6).*
*+ " وقام واحد منهم اسمه اغابوس وأشار بالروح أن جوعا عظيما كان  عتيدا أن يصير على جميع المسكونة " (اع28: 11).*
*+ " كان بولس منحصرا بالروح وهو يشهد لليهود بالمسيح يسوع " (اع  5: 18).*
*+ " وكان (ابولوس) وهو حار بالروح يتكلم ويعلم بتدقيق ما يختص  بالرب " (اع 25: 18).*
*+ " حل الروح القدس عليهم فطفقوا يتكلمون بلغات ويتنباون " (اع  6: 19).*
*+ " وكانوا يقولون لبولس بالروح أن لا يصعد إلى أورشليم "  (أع 4: 21).*
*+ " وقال هذا يقوله الروح القدس " (اع11: 21).*
*+ قال الرب يسوع عن نبؤه داود عنه " فكيف يدعوه داود بالروح ربا  قائلا " (مت43: 22)، " لان داود نفسه قال بالروح القدس قال الرب لربي  اجلس عن يميني حتى أضع أعداءك موطئا لقدميك " (مر36: 12).*
*+ " وأشار (أغابوس النبي) بالروح أن جوعا عظيما كان عتيدا  أن يصير على جميع المسكونة " (اع28: 11).*
*+ وقال حزقيال النبي" وحل علي روح الرب وقال لي قل هكذا قال الرب  "(حز5: 11). *
*+ وقال ميخا النبي بالروح " لكنني أنا ملآن قوة روح الرب وحقا  وباسا لأخبر يعقوب بذنبه وإسرائيل بخطيته " (مى8: 3). *

*(4) وصارت  وكانت وأسمعوا " كلمة الرب " *
* " وصارت  كلمة الرب " و " وكانت كلمة الرب " إلى النبي، وكان النبي ينادى "  أسمعوا كلمة الرب ": *
*+ " كانت كلمة الرب إليه (ارميا لنبي) في أيام يوشيا " (ار2: 1).  *
*+ " فكانت كلمة الرب إلى قائلا " (ار4: 1).*
*+ " ثم صارت كلمة الرب إلى قائلا ". (ار11: 1،13؛2: 1).  *
*+ " اسمعوا كلمة الرب يا بيت يعقوب " (ار4: 2؛2: 7؛20: 17؛3:  19). *
*+ " كلمة الرب التي صارت إلي ارميا من جهة القحط " (ار1: 14).  *
*+ " يا ارض يا ارض يا ارض اسمعي كلمة الرب " (ار29:  22).*
*+ ويقول حزقيال النبي بالروح " وكان عند تمام السبعة الأيام أن كلمة  الرب صارت إلي قائلة " (حز16: 3؛2: 14؛8: 12،17)، " اسمعوا كلمة الرب "  (حز2: 13)، " يا جبال إسرائيل اسمعي كلمة الرب " (حز1: 36؛4:  37).*
*+ " كلمة الرب التي صارت إلي صفنيا "(صف1: 1).*
*+ " وصارت كلمة الرب ثانية إلي حجي... قائلا "(حج20:  2).*
*+ " كانت كلمة الرب إلى زكريا بن برخيا بن عدو النبي قائلا "  (زك1: 1).*

*(5) " كلمة  الله " *
* والتي استخدمت في العهد الجديد وتكررت حوالي 40 مرة إلى جانب "  كلمة الرب " التي هي كلمة السيد المسيح والتي تكررت 12 مرة: *
*+ " كانت كلمة الله على يوحنا بن زكريا في البرية " (لو2:  3).*
*+" وأذ كان الجمع يزدحم عليه ليسمع كلمة الله " (لو1:  5).*
*+ " الذين صارت إليهم كلمة الله ولا يمكن أن ينقض المكتوب "  (يو35: 10).*
*+ " كان مع الوالي سرجيوس بولس... التمس أن يسمع كلمة الله "  (اع7: 13).*
*+ " وفي السبت التالي اجتمعت كل المدينة تقريبا لتسمع كلمة الله  " (اع44: 13).*
*+ " فجاهر بولس و برنابا... بكلمة الله " (اع46: 13).*
*+ " فلما سمع الأمم ذلك كانوا يفرحون ويمجدون كلمة الرب " (اع48:  13).*
*" وانتشرت كلمة الرب في كل الكورة " (اع49: 13).*
*+ " أما بولس وبرنابا فأقاما في إنطاكية يعلمان ويبشران... بكلمة  الرب (اع35: 15).*
*+ " وكلماه وجميع من في بيته بكلمة الرب " (اع32:  16).*
*+ " في بيرية أيضا نادى بولس بكلمة الله " (اع13:  17).*
*+ " سمع كلمة الرب يسوع جميع الساكنين في آسيا من يهود ويونانيين "  (اع10: 19).*
*+ "أذيعت كلمة الرب ليس في مكدونية واخائية فقط بل في كل مكان " (1كو8:  1).*
*+ " لأنكم إذ تسلمتم منا كلمة خبر من الله قبلتموها لا ككلمة أناس بل  كما هي بالحقيقة ككلمة الله التي تعمل أيضا فيكم انتم المؤمنين " (1كو13:  2).*
*+ " فأننا نقول لكم هذا بكلمة الرب " (1كو15: 4).*
*+ " لان كلمة الله حية وفعالة وأمضى من كل سيف ذي حدين وخارقة  إلي مفرق النفس والروح والمفاصل والمخاخ ومميزة أفكار القلب ونياته " (عب12:  4).*
*+ " اذكروا مرشديكم الذين كلموكم بكلمة الله " (عب7:  13).*
*+ " بكلمة الله الحية الباقية إلى الأبد " (1بط23:  3).*

*(6) و" كان  كلام الرب " و " صار كلام الرب " *
* و" كان  كلام الرب " و" صار كلام الرب " إلى النبي ومن ثم فقد أخبر به:  *
*+ " صار كلام الرب إلى إبرام في الرؤيا قائلا " (تك1:  15).*
*+ " فإذا كلام الرب إليه قائلا " (تك4: 15).*
*+ " فاخبر موسى هرون بجميع كلام الرب الذي أرسله " (خر28:  4).*
*+ " فخرج موسى وكلم الشعب بكلام الرب " (عد24: 11).*
*+ " فكلم صموئيل الشعب... بجميع كلام الرب " (1صم10:  8).*
*+ " وقال صموئيل لشاول... والآن فاسمع صوت كلام الرب " (1صم15:  1).*
*+ " وكان كلام الرب إلى صموئيل قائلا " (1صم10: 15).*
*+ " وفي تلك الليلة كان كلام الرب إلى ناثان قائلا " (2صم4:  7).*
*+ " كان كلام الرب إلى جاد النبي رائي داود قائلا " (2صم11: 24).  *
*+ " وكان كلام الرب إلى سليمان قائلا " (1مل11: 6) *
*+ " هكذا قال الرب... فسمعوا لكلام الرب... حسب قول  الرب " (1مل24: 12). *
*+ " وإذا برجل الله قد أتى من يهوذا بكلام الرب " (1مل1:  13).*
*+ " فكان كلام الرب إلى ايليا التشبي قائلا " (1مل17: 21).  *
*+ " وكان كلام الرب إلى شمعيا رجل الله قائلا " (2أخ2:  11).*
*+ وتتكرر عبارة " فصار كلام الرب إلى قائلا " كثيراً في سفر  ارميا (ار8: 13). *
*+ " ثم صار كلام الرب إلى ارميا قائلا " (ار30: 29). *
*+ " صار كلام الرب إلى حزقيال الكاهن... وكانت عليه هناك يد الرب  " (حز3: 1). ويكرر حزقيال النبي عبارتي " وكان إلى كلام الرب قائلا " و "  كلام الرب صار إلى " 49 مرة (أنظر 1: 6؛1: 7؛ 14: 11؛20: 30)، وتتكرر عبارة  " وكان كلام الرب إلى زكريا قائلا " في سفر زكريا ثلاث مرات (زك8:  7).*
*(7) وتكررت عبارة " وقال الله " في العهد القديم 31 مرة ؛  " وقال الله لنوح " (تك17: 9)، " وقال الله لإبراهيم " (تك9:  17)، " ثم قال الله ليعقوب " (تك1: 35)، " فقال الله لموسى " (خر14:  3)، " فقال الله لسليمان " (2أخ11: 1).*

*2 - ما  الفرق بين الوحي والإعلان؟*
* الإعلان  الإلهي هو مصدر الوحي الإلهي الآتي من الله مباشرة بروحه القدوس " وكلامي و كرازتي  لم يكونا بكلام الحكمة الإنسانية المقنع بل ببرهان الروح والقوة لكي لا يكون  إيمانكم بحكمة الناس بل بقوة الله لكننا نتكلم بحكمة بين الكاملين ولكن بحكمة ليست  من هذا الدهر ولا من عظماء هذا الدهر الذين يبطلون بل نتكلم بحكمة الله في سر  الحكمة المكتومة التي سبق الله فعينها قبل الدهور لمجدنا... بل كما هو مكتوب ما لم  تر عين ولم تسمع أذن ولم يخطر على بال إنسان ما أعده الله للذين يحبونه فأعلنه  الله لنا نحن بروحه لان الروح يفحص كل شيء حتى أعماق الله لان من من الناس يعرف  أمور الإنسان إلا روح الإنسان الذي فيه هكذا أيضا أمور الله لا يعرفها أحد إلا  روح الله " (1كو4: 2-11).*
*+ قال السيد  المسيح لتلاميذه " لأنه قد أعطى لكم أن تعرفوا أسرار ملكوت السماوات  وأما لأولئك فلم يعط " (مت11: 13).*
*+ "  فأجاب يسوع وقال له طوبى لك يا سمعان بن يونا أن لحما ودما لم يعلن  لك لكن أبى الذي في السماوات " (مت17: 16).*
*+  وقال القديس بولس بالروح " وأعرفكم أيها الاخوة الإنجيل الذي بشرت به  انه ليس بحسب إنسان لأني لم اقبله من عند إنسان ولا علمته بل بإعلان يسوع المسيح  " (غل12: 1)، " أنه بإعلان عرفني بالسر كما سبقت فكتبت بالإيجاز الذي  بحسبه حينما تقراونه تقدرون أن تفهموا درايتي بسر المسيح الذي في أجيال أخر  لم يعرف به بنو البشر كما قد أعلن الآن لرسله القديسين وأنبيائه بالروح"  (أف3: 3،5).*
*+ ويضيف  القديس بطرس بالروح " الذين أعلن لهم انهم ليس لأنفسهم بل لنا كانوا يخدمون  بهذه الأمور التي أخبرتم بها انتم الآن بواسطة الذين بشروكم في الروح القدس  المرسل من السماء التي تشتهي الملائكة أن تطلع عليها " (1بط12: 1).  *
*+ وكان السيد  المسيح قد وعد تلاميذه قائلاً " وأما المعزي الروح القدس الذي سيرسله الاب باسمي  فهو يعلمكم كل شيء و يذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم " (يو26: 14).*

*الإعلان  الإلهي، إذاً، هو إعلان الله عن ذاته وإرادته في الكون والتاريخ، هو كشف  الغطاء عما هو مخفي، فكلمة إعلان في العبرية هي " جالا - galah " وتعنى " يكشف الغطاء "، وفى اليونانية هي " ابوكاليبسيس -  apokalyppsis - apokaluyiV " وتعنى " يكشف النقاب عن، إعلان، إستعلان " والفعل منها "  ابوكاليبتو - apokaliptw - apokaluptw " ويعنى " يرفع الغطاء، يعلن، يظهر، يستعلن، معلن ".*
*أما  الوحي فيعنى استقبال النبي لكلمة الله بالروح القدس " وصارت كلمة الرب إلى..  "، " وكانت كلمة الرب إلى.. " أو كما قال داود النبي بالروح " روح الرب تكلم بي  وكلمته على لساني ". ويعنى أيضاً إبلاغ كلمة الله للبشرية " أسمعوا كلمة الرب "، "  هكذا يقول الرب "، "، " حي أنا يقول الرب ". كما يعنى أيضاً تدوين كلمة الله  وتسجيلها وكتابتها في أسفار ؛ الإعلان هو عمل الله المباشر، الصادر من الله وحده،  نشاط الله وحده، كشفه عن ذاته وإرادته للبشرية بروحه القدوس من خلال وبواسطة  الأنبياء والرسل، والوحي هو الوسيلة التي أستخدمها الله لإنجاز إعلانه هذا، الوحي  هو عمل الروح القدس في النبي ومن خلاله، هو النبي كمتكلم بالروح القدس، هو الناطق  بكلمة الله بالروح القدس من خلال النبي، هو كلمة الله على فم النبي ؛ في الإعلان  يتكلم الله ويعلن عن ذاته، وفى الوحي يتسلم النبي من الله ما يسلمه للآخرين سواء  شفوياً أو مكتوباً " الله بعدما كلم الآباء بالأنبياء قديما بأنواع وطرق كثيرة  كلمنا في هذه الأيام الأخيرة في ابنه " (عب1: 1-2).*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل الثاني*​ *العهد القديم كلمة الله ووحيه الإلهي*​ 
*يؤكد الوحي الإلهي بشكل جازم أن كل سفر من أسفار العهد القديم هو كلمة  الله ووحيه الإلهي، بل ويشهد العهد القديم نفسه، كما يشهد كل سفر من أسفاره للأخر،  ويشهد كل سفر لنفسه أنه كلمة الله ووحيه الإلهي.*

*1 - التوراة، أو أسفار موسى الخمسة*
* تتكرر  عبارة " قال الرب لموسى " 59 مرة في أسفار موسى الخمسة، أو التوراة، ويلي كل  منها حديث طويل لله يمتد عبر إصحاحات طويلة أو فقرة قصيرة تشكل عدة آيات ؛ "  وقال الرب لموسى في مديان اذهب ارجع إلى مصر " (خر19: 4). " وقال الرب  لموسى وهرون هذه فريضة الفصح " (خر43: 12). " فقال الرب لموسى ها أنا  أمطر لكم خبزا من السماء " (خر4: 16). فقال الرب لموسى اكتب هذا تذكارا  في الكتاب " (خر14: 17). " فقال الرب لموسى ها أنا آت إليك في ظلام  السحاب لكي يسمع الشعب حينما أتكلم معك فيؤمنوا بك أيضا إلى الأبد " (خر9:  19). فقال الرب موسى …انتم رأيتم أنني من السماء تكلمت معكم " (خر22: 20).  " وقال الرب لموسى اصعد إلى إلى الجبل وكن هناك فأعطيك لوحي الحجارة  والشريعة والوصية التي كتبتها لتعليمهم " (خر12: 24)." وقال الرب لموسى  اكتب لنفسك هذه الكلمات لأنني بحسب هذه الكلمات قطعت عهدا معك ومع إسرائيل "  (خر27: 34).*
*+ " وقال الرب لموسى كلم هرون أخاك أن لا يدخل كل وقت إلى القدس  داخل الحجاب أمام الغطاء الذي على التابوت لئلا يموت لأني في السحاب أتراءى على  الغطاء " (لا2: 16).*
*+ " فقال الرب لموسى اجمع إلى سبعين رجلا من شيوخ إسرائيل الذين  تعلم انهم شيوخ الشعب وعرفاؤه واقبل بهم إلى خيمة الاجتماع فيقفوا هناك معك "  (عد16: 11).*
*+ " فقال الرب لموسى خذ يشوع بن نون رجلا فيه روح و ضع يدك عليه  " (عد18: 27).*
*+ " وقال الرب لموسى هوذا أيامك قد قربت لكي تموت ادع يشوع وقفا  في خيمة *
*الاجتماع لكي أوصيه فانطلق موسى ويشوع ووقفا في خيمة الاجتماع " (تث14:  31).*

*(1) سفر التكوين*
* في سفر  التكوين دون موسى النبي بالروح القدس قصة الخليقة، " في البدء خلق الله السموات  والأرض " وقصة سقوط الإنسان والطوفان الذي غمر الأرض كلها وأحاديث الله مع الآباء  البطاركة آدم ونوح وإبراهيم وإسحاق ويعقوب إلى يوسف (أنظر مثلاً تك1؛2؛3؛6-9؛12-20؛  46). كما دون سجلات نسبهم ومعاملات الله معهم التي سبق أن حفظتها الأجيال المتتابعة  بالروح القدس. وكان أمام موسى النبي ثلاثة مصادر رئيسية للوثائق التي أستخدمها في  تدوين أحداث هذه القصص والروايات إلى جانب عمل الروح القدس الذي أوحى إليه وقاده  لكتابة كل كلمة وكل حرف، وهى ؛ التقليد الشفوي المسلم من آدم إلى نوح إلى إبراهيم  إلى موسى النبي، وسجلات الأنساب وما كان محفوظاً من أقوال البركة الإلهية والعهود  التي تمت مع الآباء: *
*(1) التقليد الشفوي المسلم من آدم وحتى موسى النبي ؛ كان الآباء  في العصور القديمة السابقة للطوفان والتالية ليه يعتمدون بالدرجة الأولى في نقل  التعاليم والأحداث الهامة في تاريخهم وحياتهم على التسليم الشفوي من جيل إلى جيل  فكان الأب يسلم لأولاده وأولاده يسلمون لأولادهم من جيل إلى جيل وهكذا، وكانت  المسافات الزمنية بينهم متواصلة وغير منفصلة، بل وكانت المسافة الزمنية بين الأجداد  والأحفاد متواصلة لعدة أجيال بسبب طول الأعمار خاصة في الفترة ما بين آدم ونوح:  *
*أ - فقد سلم آدم (الذي عاش 930 سنة) ما تسلمه وما عاشه هو شخصياً في جنة  عدن وخارج جنة عدن لأولاده وعلى رأسهم شيث (عاش 912 سنة) الذي عاش معه مدة 800 سنة،  وسلم شيث ما تسلمه لأبنه أنوش (عاش 905 سنة) الذي عاصره مدة 807 سنة، وسلم أنوش ما  تسلمه لأبنه قينان (عاش 910 سنة) الذي عاصره مدة 815 سنة، وسلم قينان أبنه مهللئيل  (عاش 895 سنة) الذي عاصره مدة 840 سنة، وسلم مهللئيل أبنه يارد (عاش 962 سنة) الذي  عاصره مدة 830 سنة، وسلم يارد أبنه أخنوخ الذي عاش فقط 365 سنة والذي يقول عنه  الكتاب " وسار اخنوخ مع الله بعدما ولد متوشالح ثلاث مئة سنة وولد بنين وبنات  فكانت كل أيام اخنوخ ثلاث مئة وخمسا وستين سنة وسار اخنوخ مع الله ولم يوجد لان  الله أخذه " (تك 5: 22-24) ويقول الكتاب عنه أيضاً " وتنبا عن هؤلاء أيضا اخنوخ  السابع من آدم قائلا هوذا قد جاء الرب في ربوات قديسيه ليصنع دينونة على الجميع و  يعاقب جميع فجارهم على جميع أعمال فجورهم التي فجروا بها وعلى جميع الكلمات الصعبة  التي تكلم بها عليه خطاة فجار " (يه 14،15)، وسلم أخنوخ الذي كان نبياً ما تسلمه  لمعاصريه ومنهم أبنه متوشالح (عاش 969 سنة) والذي عاصره مدة 300 سنة، وسلم متوشالح  لأبنه لامك (عاش (777 سنة) الذي عاصره مدة 782 سنة، وسلم لامك لأبنه نوح (عاش 950  سنة) الذي عاصره 595 سنة، وسلم نوح لأبنه سام (عاش 600سنة) والذي عاصره مدة 450  سنة، وسلم سام لأبنه أرفكشاد (عاش 438 سنة) والذي عاصره 398 سنة، وسلم أرفكشاد  لأبنه شالح (عاش 433 سنة) والذي عاصره مدة 403 سنة، وسلم شالح لأبنه عابر (عاش 437  سنة) والذي عاصره 403 سنة، وسلم عابر لأبنه فالج (عاش 229 سنة) والذي عاصره كل أيام  حياته، وسلم كل من فالج لأبنه رعو (عاش 239 سنة) الذي عاصره كل أيام حياته، وسلم  رعو لأبنه سروج (عاش 230 سنة) والذي عاصره مدة 207 سنة، وسلم سروج لأبنه ناحور (عاش  148 سنة) والذي عاصره مدة 200 سنة، وسلم ناحور لأبنه تارح (عاش 205 سنة) والذي  عاصره مدة 119 سنة، وسلم تارح لأبنه إبرام أو إبراهيم أبو الآباء والذي سلم لأبنه  أسحق واسحق ليعقوب ويعقوب لأبنائه الأثني عشر ومنهم لاوى الجد الأكبر لموسى النبي.  ونظراً لطول الأعمار في فترة ما قبل الطوفان وما بعده مباشرة كان الابن لا يتسلم عن  أبيه فقط إنما عن أكثر من جد من أجداده لأنه كان يعاصر أكثر من جد والجد كان يعاصر  أكثر من حفيد فقد عاصر متوشالح الثامن من آدم الجزء الأخير من حياة آدم (243 سنة)  وعاصر سام أبن نوح الجزء الأخير من حياة متوشالح (98 سنة) وكانت المسافة الزمنية  بين إبراهيم أبو الآباء وسام أبن نوح قليلة جداً، كما عاش يعقوب فترة في مصر وكانت  المسافة بين وفاة يوسف وميلاد موسى النبي لا تزيد عن 115 سنة.*
*ب - ملكي صادق ؛ تظهر شخصية ملكي صادق في الكتاب بصورة فريدة وشكل فريد  فلا يذكر نسبه ولا بداية حياته أو نهايتها والأعجب من ذلك هو أن يقدم له إبراهيم  أبو الآباء العشور ويأخذ منه البركة ويوصف بكاهن الله العلي مما يدل على أنه أعظم  من إبراهيم " وملكي صادق ملك شاليم اخرج خبزا وخمرا وكان كاهنا لله العلي وباركه  وقال مبارك إبرام من الله العلي مالك السماوات والأرض ومبارك الله العلي الذي اسلم  أعداءك في يدك فأعطاه عشرا من كل شيء " (تك 16: 14-20). وقد شبهه القديس بولس  بالروح في الرسالة إلى العبرانيين بابن الله " لان ملكي صادق هذا ملك ساليم كاهن  الله العلي الذي استقبل إبراهيم راجعا من كسرة الملوك وباركه الذي قسم له إبراهيم  عشرا من كل شيء المترجم أولا ملك البر ثم أيضا ملك ساليم أي ملك السلام بلا أب بلا  أم بلا نسب لا بداءة أيام له ولا نهاية حياة بل هو مشبه بابن الله هذا يبقى كاهنا  إلى الأبد ثم انظروا ما اعظم هذا الذي أعطاه إبراهيم رئيس الآباء عشرا أيضا من راس  الغنائم … وبارك الذي له المواعيد " (عب1: 7-6). هذه الرجل الذي كان كاهناً لله  العلي أعتقد البعض أنه ظهور ألهي مسيانى للمسيح قبل التجسد، ويقول تقليد يهودي قديم  في ترجوم أورشليم على تكوين 18: 14أنه هو سام الابن الأكبر لنوح، ويرى البعض الآخر  أنه كان ملكاً حقيقيا لساليم وكاهناً لله العلي في ذلك الوقت. وفى كل الأحوال فقد  كان له دور كبير في استلام إبراهيم للسجلات والوثائق والتقاليد التي سلمت من آدم  إلى نوح إلى إبراهيم.*
*(2) السجلات والوثائق المكتوبة، كان الأباء قد كتبوا بالروح  القدس سجلات خاصة بمعاملات الله معهم وبأنسابهم بعنوان " كتب مواليد " وهذه الكلمة  وردت في العبرية " toledoth - توليدوت " وتعنى حرفياً " الرواية المكتوبة -  The written account "، وكانت هذه الكلمة تطبق في الشرق الأدنى القديم  على تواريخ العائلات والأحداث الهامة والوثائق القانونية …الخ التي وجدت مكتوبة على  الألواح الطينية، وقد وردت الكلمة في اليونانية السبعينية " biblloV genesewV = genealogy أو book  of generation"، وذلك لتبقى إلى الأبد: *
*+ " هذه مبادئ (توليدوت - the  account - رواية) السماوات والأرض حين خلقت يوم عمل الرب  الإله العارض والسماوات " (تك 4: 2).*
*+ " هذا كتاب مواليد آدم يوم خلق الله الإنسان على شبه الله عمله  " (تك 1: 5).*
*+ " هذه مواليد نوح كان نوح رجلا بارا كاملا في أجياله وسار نوح  مع الله " (تك 9: 6). 
+ " وهذه مواليد بني نوح سام وحام ويافث وولد لهم  بنون بعد الطوفان " (تك1: 10). *
*+ " هؤلاء قبائل بني نوح حسب مواليدهم بأممهم ومن هؤلاء تفرقت  الأمم في الأرض بعد الطوفان " (تك32: 10). *
*+ " هذه مواليد سام لما كان سام ابن مئة سنة ولد ارفكشاد بعد  الطوفان بسنتين " (تك10: 11). *
*+ " وهذه مواليد تارح ولد تارح إبرام وناحور وهاران وولد هاران  لوطا " (تك27: 11). *
*+ " وهذه مواليد إسماعيل بن إبراهيم الذي ولدته هاجر المصرية "  (تك12: 25). *
*+ " وهذه أسماء بني إسماعيل بأسمائهم حسب مواليدهم " (تك13: 25).  *
*+ " وهذه مواليد اسحق بن إبراهيم " (تك19: 25).  *
*+ " وهذه مواليد عيسو الذي هو ادوم " (تك1: 36؛9). *
*+ " هذه مواليد يعقوب " (تك2: 37).*
*(3) أقوال البركة مثل بركة أسحق ليعقوب وبركة يعقوب لأولاده (تك 27؛49)  وبعض عهود الأباء مثل عهد الله مع إبراهيم (تك17) والسجلات الإحصائية مثل إحصائية  أولاد يعقوب وأحفاده الذين دخلوا مصر (تك46) … الخ. *

*(2) سفر الخروج*
* وفى سفر  الخروج يؤكد الوحي الإلهي بيد موسى النبي الذي أستلم الأقوال الإلهية من الله  مباشرة والذي كان يكلم الله " فماً إلى فمٍ " (تث 10: 34)، كما يكلم الرجل صاحبه "  ويكلم الرب موسى وجها لوجه كما يكلم الرجل صاحبه " (خر11: 33)، والذي كان قائداً  للشعب في رحلة الخروج وشاهد عيان لكل ما كتبه ودونه في السفر، أن كل ما يحتويه  السفر هو " كلمات الله " التي أستلمها موسى النبي من الله مباشرة ودونها  بالروح القدس فإلى جانب استخدامه لعبارت " هكذا يقول الرب " و" يقول الرب " و "  كلمة الرب " يستخدم أيضا عبارة " كلمات الله ": *
*+ " هذه الكلمات التي أوصاه بها الرب " (خر7: 19).*
*+ " ثم تكلم الله بجميع هذه الكلمات قائلا " (خر1:  20).*
*+ " واللوحان هما صنعة الله والكتابة كتابة الله منقوشة على  اللوحين " (خر16: 32).*
*+ " وقال الرب لموسى اكتب لنفسك هذه الكلمات لأنني بحسب هذه  الكلمات قطعت عهدا معك ومع إسرائيل " (خر27: 34).*
*+ " وجمع موسى كل جماعة بني إسرائيل وقال لهم هذه الكلمات التي أمر  الرب أن تصنع (1: 35). *

*(3) سفر اللاويين*
* يبدأ  موسى النبي سفر اللاويين بقول الوحي الإلهي " ودعا الرب موسى وكلمه من خيمة  الاجتماع قائلاً " (لا1: 1) ويختم السفر بقوله " هذه هي الوصايا التي أوصى  الرب بها موسى... في جبل سيناء " (لا34: 27)، وتتكرر في السفر عبارات " وكلم  الرب موسى قائلاً " و " وكلم الرب موسى وهرون " و " كلم الرب هرون " حوالي 34  مرة كمقدمة لحديث طويل لله، وذلك للدلالة والتأكيد على أن كل كلمة وكل حديث لله في  السفر هو كلمة الله ووحيه الإلهي الذي أعطاه الله لموسى النبي مباشرة " فماً  لفمٍ " ؛ " وكلم الرب موسى قائلاً " (أنظرلالا1: 4؛14: 5؛1: 6،8،19،24)،  " وكلم الرب هرون قائلا " (لا8: 10). " وكلم الرب موسى وهرون قائلا  لهما " (لا1: 11؛33: 14؛1: 15). " وكلم الرب موسى وهرون قائلا " (لا1:  13)، حيث يتكون السفر، كل حرف فيه إلى آخر حرف، من أحاديث مباشرة لله.*

*(4) سفر العدد*
* ويبدأ  سفر العدد أيضاً بعبارة " وكلم الرب موسى قائلاً " والتي تتكرر في السفر 52  مرة، ثم يختم بقوله " هذه هي الوصايا والأحكام التي أوصى بها الرب...  عن يد موسى في عربات موآب على أردن أريحا " (عد36: 13) مؤكداً أن كل ما جاء  في السفر هو من إملاء الله لموسى النبي.*

*(5) سفر التثنية: *
* ويبدأ  سفر التثنية أيضاً بقول الوحي الإلهي " هذا هو الكلام الذي كلم به موسى جميع  إسرائيل... حسب كل ما أوصاه الرب إليهم " (تث1: 1-4)، ويقول موسى النبي بالوحي  الإلهي " وجها لوجه تكلم الرب معنا في الجبل من وسط النار (تث4: 5)، "  كما تكلم الرب " (تث19: 6)، " وكلم الرب موسى في نفس ذلك اليوم قائلا "  (تث48: 32) و " وإياي أمر الرب في ذلك الوقت أن أعلمكم فرائض وأحكاما لكي  تعملوها " (تث14: 4)، " وهذه هي الوصايا والفرائض والأحكام التي أمر الرب إلهكم  أن أعلمكم لتعملوها " (تث1: 6)، " هذه هي كلمات العهد الذي أمر الرب موسى أن  يقطعه مع بني إسرائيل في ارض مواب فضلا عن العهد الذي قطعه معهم في حوريب "  (تث1: 29) مؤكداً أنه هو وكل الشعب كانوا شهود عيان لكل ما كتبه موسى النبي ودونه  في أسفار الخروج واللاويين والعدد والتثنية. ويؤكد الوحي الإلهي في السفر استحالة  تحريف أي كلمة أو حرف في هذه الأسفار و في الكتاب المقدس كله، سواء بالزيادة أو  بالنقصان أو بالتعديل أو التبديل " لا تزيدوا على الكلام الذي أنا أوصيكم به ولا  تنقصوا منه لكي تحفظوا وصايا الرب إلهكم التي أنا أوصيكم بها " (تث4:  2).*

*2 - الأسفار التاريخية: *
*والتي تبدأ من سفر يشوع إلى سفر أستير: *

*(1) سفر يشوع*
*‏ يستخدم الوحي الإلهي في سفر يشوع نفس العبارات  التي أستخدمها في أسفار موسى الخمسة والتي تؤكد أن كل ما في السفر هو كلمة الله مثل  " وكلم الرب يشوع " و " وقال الرب يشوع ": *
*+ " وكان بعد موت موسى عبد الرب أن الرب كلم يشوع بن نون خادم موسى  قائلا " (يش1: 1). *
*+ " لما انتهى جميع الشعب من عبور الأردن أن الرب كلم يشوع  قائلاً " (يش1: 4).*
*+ " وكلم الرب يشوع قائلا " (يش15: 4؛15: 20). *
*+ " فقال الرب ليشوع اليوم ابتدئ أعظمك في أعين جميع إسرائيل لكي  يعلموا أنى كما كنت مع موسى أكون معك " (يش7: 3).*
*+ " ففعل بنو إسرائيل هكذا كما أمر يشوع وحملوا اثني عشر حجرا من وسط  الأردن كما قال الرب ليشوع " (يش8: 4).*
*+ " في ذلك الوقت قال الرب ليشوع " (أنظر يش2: 5؛9: 5؛2: 6؛1:  7؛1: 8؛8: 10؛6: 11). *
*وفى ختام السفر يقول " وكتب يشوع هذا الكلام في سفر شريعة الله  واخذ حجرا كبيرا ونصبه هناك تحت البلوطة التي عند مقدس الرب ثم قال يشوع لجميع  الشعب أن هذا الحجر يكون شاهدا علينا لأنه قد سمع كل كلام الرب الذي كلمنا به  فيكون شاهدا عليكم لئلا تجحدوا إلهكم " (يش26: 24،27).*

*(2) سفر القضاة*
* وفى سفر القضاة كلم الله الشعب من خلال القضاة وأستخدم الوحي الإلهي في  السفر تعبيرات " قال الرب " و " الرب قال " و " هكذا قال الرب  "، كما ظهر ملاك الرب الذي تكلم باسم الرب، وحل الروح القدس أيضاً على القضاة  تأكيداً على أن كل ما في السفر هو " كلمة الله " و " وحيه الإلهي " ؛ *
*+ " فقال الرب يهوذا يصعد " (قض2: 1).*
*+ " الرب أرسل رجلا نبيا إلى بني إسرائيل فقال لهم هكذا قال الرب "  (قض8: 6). *
*+ " وكان في تلك الليلة أن الرب قال له " (قض25: 6).  *
*+ " وقال الرب لجدعون " (قض2: 7؛4: 7؛5: 7؛7: 7). *
*+ " وكان في تلك الليلة أن الرب قال له... فقال الرب اصعدوا إليه  " (قض23: 20).*
*+ " وصعد ملاك الرب من الجلجال إلى بوكيم وقال قد اصعدتكم  من مصر وأتيت بكم إلى الأرض التي أقسمت لإبائكم وقلت لا انكث عهدي معكم إلى الأبد "  (قض1: 2)*
*+ " وكان لما تكلم ملاك الرب بهذا الكلام " (قض4:  2).*
*+ " قال ملاك الرب " (قض23: 5).*
*+ " فظهر له ملاك الرب وقال له الرب معك يا جبار البأس (قض11:  6،12،21،22).*
*+ " فتراءى ملاك الرب للمرآة وقال لها ها أنت عاقر لم تلدي ولكنك  تحبلين وتلدين ابنا " (قض3: 13).*
*+ " فقال ملاك الرب لمنوح من كل ما قلت للمرأة فلتحتفظ " (قض13:  13،16).*
*+ " فقال له ملاك الرب لماذا تسال عن اسمي وهو عجيب " (قض18:  13،20،21).*
*+ " فكان عليه (عثنيئيل) روح الرب وقضى لإسرائيل " (قض10:  3).*
*+ " ولبس روح الرب جدعون " (قض34: 6).*
*+ " فكان روح الرب على يفتاح " (قض29: 11). *
*+ " وابتدأ روح الرب يحركه (شمشون) " (قض25: 13).*
*+ " فحل عليه روح الرب " (قض6: 14؛19: 14؛14: 15).*
*+ " فدخلت المرأة وكلمت رجلها قائلة جاء إلى رجل الله ومنظره كمنظر ملاك  الله مرهب جدا " (قض6: 13؛8: 13).*

*(3) سفر راعوث*
* ويسجل  أحد أحداث فترة سفر القضاة وهو امتداد طبيعي له، كما يسجل سلسلة نسب السيد المسيح  من خلال تسجيله لسلسلة أسلاف داود النبي والملك (أنظر راعوث21: 4مع متى 5: 1-6).  *

*(4) سفري صموئيل الأول والثاني*
* وهما في الأصل سفر واحد، ويؤكد الوحي الإلهي أن كل حرف فيه هو كلمة الله  ووحيه الإلهي، ويستخدم الأنبياء فيه نفس العبارات التي أستخدمها كل من موسى النبي  وتلميذه وخليفته يشوع، مثل ؛*
*+ " فقال الرب لصموئيل " (1صم7: 8،22؛1: 16؛27). *
*+ " فسألوا أيضا من الرب هل يأتي الرجل أيضا إلى هنا فقال  الرب " (1صم22: 10).*
*+ " وقال صموئيل لشاول إياي أرسل الرب لمسحك ملكا على  شعبه إسرائيل والآن فاسمع صوت كلام الرب " (1صم1: 15). *
*+ " وكان كلام الرب إلى صموئيل قائلا " (1صم10: 15).  *
*+ " فقال الرب (لصموئيل عن داود) قم امسحه لان هذا هو " (1صم12:  16).*
*+ " فسال داود من الرب قائلا... فقال الرب لداود " (1صم2: 23؛أنظر11:  23،12،2صم19: 5). *
*+ " وفي تلك الليلة كان كلام الرب إلى ناثان قائلا اذهب و قل  لعبدي داود هكذا قال الرب آنت تبني لي بيتا لسكناي " (2صم4:  7،5).*
*+ " فقال ناثان لداود أنت هو الرجل هكذا قال الرب " (2صم7:  12).*
*+ " هكذا قال الرب " (2صم11: 12؛1: 21). *
*+ " ولما قام داود صباحا كان كلام الرب إلى جاد النبي رائي داود  قائلا اذهب و قل لداود هكذا قال الرب " (2صم11: 24،12).*

*(5) سفري الملوك الأول والثاني*
* وهما في  الأصل سفر واحد ويمثل الجزء الثاني لسفري صموئيل، ويمتلئ مثلهما بالأقوال الإلهية  والعبارات التي تكلم بها الله بروحة القدوس على فم، وبيد، وعن طريق الأنبياء مثل  " كلام الرب " و " قال الرب " و " وكان كلام الرب إلى " و "  هكذا قال الرب " , " كلمة الرب " و " قول الرب " والتي تكررت  90 مرة: *
*+ " لإتمام كلام الرب الذي تكلم به على بيت عالي في شيلوه "  (1مل27: 2).*
*+ " وكان كلام الرب إلى سليمان قائلا " (1مل11: 6).*
*+ " فقال الرب لسليمان " (1مل11: 11).*
*+ " هكذا قال الرب... فسمعوا لكلام الرب... حسب قول  الرب " (1مل24: 12).*
*+ " وإذا برجل الله قد أتى من يهوذا بكلام الرب إلى بيت إيل "  (1مل1: 13).*
*+ " حسب كلام الرب الذي تكلم به عن يد عبده آخيا النبي " (1مل18:  14).*
*+ " وكان كلام الرب إلى ياهو بن حناني على بعشا قائلا " (1مل1:  16).*
*+ " حسب كلام الرب الذي تكلم به عن يد يشوع بن نون " (1مل34:  16).*

*(6) سفري أخبار الأيام الأول والثاني*
* وهما في  الأصل أيضا سفر واحد ويستخدم معظم العبارات الإلهية للأسفار السابقة مثل " هكذا  يقول الرب ".*

*(7) سفري نحميا وعزرا*
* وهما استمرار لسفري أخبار الأيام ويسجلان عودة الشعب من الشتات حسب وعد  الله في سفر ارميا النبي، وعمل الله في إعادة بناء أسوار أورشليم وترميم المذبح،  وتجديد العهد مع الله وكشف وإعلان شريعة الله على فم موسى النبي والأنبياء السابقين  " وصاياك التي أوصيت بها عن يد عبيدك الأنبياء قائلا " (عز10:  9،11).*

*(8) سفر أستير *
* وينطبق عليه ما ينطبق على سفري عزرا ونحميا، ويسجل عناية الله بشعبه  أثناء السبى.*

*3 - أسفار الحكمة أو الأسفار الشعرية*
*وهى أسفار الحكمة والتسبيح والصلوات والأمثال المكتوبة بالشعر العبري:  *

*(1) سفر أيوب*
* يسجل هذه  السفر بالروح القدس صورة رؤوية للحضرة الإلهية ويؤكد أن كل ما يحدث في الكون هو  بإرادة الله وسماح منه، كما يسجل كلمات الله التي تكلم بها الله في حضرته الإلهية  (اى1،2)، كما يسجل كلام الله الذي كلم به أيوب مباشرة، وتتكرر فيه عبارتي قال الرب  " وأجاب الرب " 10 مرات "*
*" فقال الرب للشيطان " (أيوب7: 1،8،12؛2: 2،3،6).*
*" فأجاب الرب أيوب من العاصفة وقال " (أيوب1: 38؛1: 40،6؛9:  42).*
* " فذهب اليفاز التيماني وبلدد الشوحي وصوفر النعماتي وفعلوا كما قال  الرب لهم ورفع الرب وجه أيوب " (أيوب9: 42). ودون أيوب كلام الرب وأقواله مع بقية  ما دار بينه وبين أصحابه في السفر (أي 38-40). *

*(2) سفر المزامير*
* كان كل كتاب سفر المزامير الموحى إليهم بالروح القدس من الأنبياء مثل ؛  موسى النبي، وداود النبي والملك المختار من الله والذي كان بحسب قلب الله وسليمان  الحكيم الذي تراءى له وكلمه الله، وهيمان ويدوثون وآساف وبنى قورح الذين كانوا من  أنبياء الهيكل والبلاط ودعوا ولقبوا بالرائين " جميع هؤلاء بنو هيمان رائي الملك  بكلام الله لرفع القرن " (أخ5: 25)، " والمغنون بنو اساف كانوا في  مقامهم حسب أمر داود واساف وهيمان ويدوثون رائي الملك " (15: 35)، " و قال  حزقيا الملك و الرؤساء للاويين أن يسبحوا الرب بكلام داود واساف الرائي  فسبحوا بابتهاج و خروا وسجدوا " (2أخ30: 29). وما أجمل وأروع ما قاله داود النبي  بالروح عن وحي المزامير " فهذه هي كلمات داود الأخيرة وحي داود بن يسى ووحي  الرجل القائم في العلا مسيح اله يعقوب ومرنم إسرائيل الحلو روح الرب تكلم بي وكلمته  على لساني " (2صم1: 23،2)، أي أن كل ما نطق وفاه به هؤلاء في المزامير  هو كلمة الله ووحيه الإلهي. (أنظر كتابنا " الأنبياء والنبوة والتبوء "  لدراسة هذا الموضوع بالتفصيل).*

*(3) سفر الأمثال*
* يعتبر  سليمان الحكيم بمفهوم الوحي الإلهي في الكتاب المقدس من الأنبياء الذين نالوا موهبة  النبوة ؛ فقد تراءى له الله مرتين " في جبعون تراءى الرب لسليمان في حلم  ليلا وقال الله أسال ماذا أعطيك (1مل5: 3)، " أن الرب تراءى لسليمان ثانية  كما تراءى له في جبعون " (1مل2: 9)، وأعطاه الله حكمة تفوق حكمة كل الحكماء "  وأعطي الله سليمان حكمة وفهما كثيرا جدا ورحبة قلب كالرمل الذي على شاطئ  البحر وفاقت حكمة سليمان حكمة جميع بني المشرق وكل حكمة مصر وكان احكم من  جميع الناس من ايثان الازراحي وهيمان وكلكول ودردع بني ماحول وكان صيته في جميع  الأمم حواليه، وكانوا يأتون من جميع الشعوب ليسمعوا حكمة سليمان من جميع ملوك الأرض  الذين سمعوا بحكمته " (1مل 29: 4-32).*
*سفر الأمثال ؛ ولأن الله أعطى سليمان موهبة النبوة والحكمة فقد كان كل ما كتبه ودونه  سواء في سفر الأمثال أو سفر الجامعة أو سفر نشيد الإنشاد هو كلمة الله الموحى بها  بالروح القدس الذي نطق بفمه وعلى لسانة، ولذا يقول في الأمثال " اسمعوا فإني  أتكلم بأمور شريفة وافتتاح شفتي استقامة " (أم6: 8)، " ألم اكتب لك أمورا  شريفة من جهة مؤامرة ومعرفة لأعلمك قسط كلام الحق لترد جواب الحق للذين  أرسلوك " (أم20: 22-21). وفى إصحاح 30 يؤكد أجور كاتب هذا الفصل بالروح القدس أن ما  يكتبه هو وحي إلهي " كلام اجور بن متقية مسا، وحي هذا الرجل إلى.." (أم 1:  30).*

*(4) سفر الجامعة*
* وفى هذا  السفر أوحى الروح القدس لسليمان الحكيم بكتابة وتدوين خبرته هو الشخصية كخبرة حكيم  أختبر كل أمور الدنيا بمتاعها وملذاتها ليؤكد أن كل شئ بعيد عن الله وبدونه فهو  باطل، ويختم السفر بقوله بالروح القدس " اذكر خالقك في أيام شبابك قبل أن  تأتى أيام الشر أو تجيء السنون إذ تقول ليس لي فيها سرور قبلما تظلم الشمس والنور  والقمر والنجوم وترجع السحب بعد المطر... فيرجع التراب إلى الأرض كما كان وترجع  الروح إلى الله الذي أعطاها، باطل الأباطيل قال الجامعة الكل باطل.*
* بقي أن الجامعة كان حكيما  وأيضا علم الشعب علما ووزن وبحث وأتقن أمثالا كثيرة. الجامعة طلب أن يجد كلمات مسرة  مكتوبة بالاستقامة كلمات حق... فلنسمع ختام الأمر كله اتق الله واحفظ وصاياه لان  هذا هو الإنسان كله. لان الله *
*يحضر كل عمل إلى الدينونة على كل خفي أن كان خيرا أو شرا "  (جا 12).*

*(5) سفر نشيد الإنشاد*
* وفى هذا  السفر يؤكد الوحي الإلهي قداسة الحب الطاهر وسر الزيجة، وقد كان اعتقاد اليهود منذ  تدوين السفر بالروح القدس أنه موحى به ليصور العلاقة بين الله وشعبه بصورة رمزية،  فقد كان يصورها الوحي الإلهي دائماً بعلاقة الزوج بزوجته، كما أعتقد أباء الكنيسة  في عصورها الأولى أن السفر يصور علاقة المسيح بالكنيسة، والتي صورها السيد المسيح  نفسه بعلاقة العريس بالعروس. وقد نتج اعتقاد أباء الكنيسة من اعتقاد علماء اليهود  المذكور، على أساس أن الكنيسة هي إسرائيل الروحي. وعلى أية حال فسواء كان قصد الوحي  الإلهي هو تصوير علاقة الحب الطاهر وسر الزيجة أو علاقة الله بشعبة أو بكنيستة، فهو  يصور الحب الإلهي أسمى معانيه سواء كان بشرياً أم إلهياً.*

*4 - أسفار الأنبياء: *
* يؤكد الوحي الإلهي في جميع الأسفار أنها "  كلمة الله " و " وحي الله " و " أقوال الله " و " كلمة  الرب؛*

*(1) سفر اشعياء النبي*
*يبدأ سفر اشعياء النبي بقول الوحي الإلهي " رؤيا اشعياء بن اموص التي  رآها على يهوذا وأورشليم في أيام عزيا ويوثام واحاز وحزقيا ملوك يهوذا. اسمعي أيتها  السماوات وأصغي أيتها الأرض لان الرب يتكلم " (اش1: 1-2). ويؤكد ذلك سفر أخبار  الأيام الأول بقول الوحي: " وبقية أمور حزقيا ومر احمه ها هي مكتوبة في رؤيا أشياء  بن اموص النبي " (1أخ32: 32). وتتكرر في السفر عبارة " وحي من جهة... " بابل، مؤآب،  دمشق، مصر، برية البحر، وادي الرؤيا، صور، بهائم الجنوب (اش1: 13؛1: 15؛1: 17؛1:  19؛21: 1؛1: 22؛1: 23؛6: 30).*

*(2) سفر ارميا النبي*
* و يبدأ سفر ارميا النبي أيضا بقول الوحي الإلهي " كلام ارميا بن حلقيا  من الكهنة الذين في عناثوث في ارض بنيامين، الذي كانت كلمة الرب إليه في أيام يوشيا  بن آمون ملك يهوذا في السنة الثالثة عشرة من ملكه. كانت في أيام يهوياقيم بن يوشيا  ملك يهوذا إلى تمام السنة الحادية عشرة لصدقيا بن يوشيا ملك يهوذا إلى سبي أورشليم  في الشهر الخامس. فكانت كلمة الرب إلى قائلا. قبلما صورتك في البطن عرفتك وقبلما  خرجت من الرحم قدستك جعلتك نبيا للشعوب. فقلت آه يا سيد الرب أنى لا اعرف أن أتكلم  لأني ولد. فقال الرب لي لا تقل أنى ولد ولأنك إلى كل من أرسلك إليه تذهب وتتكلم بكل  ما آمرك به. لا تخف من وجوههم لأني أنا معك لأنقذك يقول الرب. ومد الرب يده ولمس  فمي وقال الرب لي ها قد جعلت كلامي في فمك. انظر قد وكلتك هذا اليوم على الشعوب  وعلى الممالك لتقلع وتهدم وتهلك وتنقض وتبني وتغرس. ثم صارت كلمة الرب إلى قائلا "  (ار1: 1-11). وتكرر في السفر عبارات " كلمة الرب " في قوله " صارت إلي كلمة الرب "  و " كانت إلي كلمة الرب " 44 مرة، و " قول الرب " 168 مرة، و " قال الرب " 120 مرة،  و " يقول الرب " 166 مرة...الخ مما يدل على أن معظم السفر هو أقوال الله المباشرة  للشعب من خلال ارميا النبي وعلى فمه إلى جانب أن السفر كله كتب بالروح  القدس.*

*(3) سفر حزقيال النبي*
* يبدأ  حزقيال النبي سفره برؤى الله التي كُشفت له " أن السموات انفتحت فرأيت رؤى الله...  صار كلام الرب إلى حزقيال الكاهن ابن بوزى... وكانت عليه هناك يد الرب " (حز1:  1-3). وتكرر في السفر عبارات " كلمة الرب " 9 مرات، و" قال السيد الرب " 122 مرة، و  " يقول السيد الرب " 81 مرة، كما تكررت عبارات " أني أنا الرب تكلمت " و" فتعلمون  أنى أنا الرب تكلمت " و " ويعلمون أني أنا الرب "...الخ 86 مرة وذلك بعد حديث طويل  أو قصير لله.*

*(4) سفر دانيال النبي*
* يتكون  معظم سفر دانيال من الرؤى الإلهية التي رآها دانيال النبي نفسه والتي فسرها بروح  الله والذي تتكرر فيه كلمتي " رؤيا " ورؤى " 29 مرة: *
*+ "وكان دانيال فهيما بكل الرؤى والأحلام (دا17: 1)، " حينئذ  لدانيال كشف السر في رؤيا الليل " (دا19: 2)، " أجاب دانيال و قال كنت أرى  في رؤياي " (دا2: 7)، " بعد هذا كنت أرى في رؤى الليل " (دا7: 7)، "  كنت أرى في رؤى الليل وإذا مع سحب السماء مثل ابن إنسان " (دا13: 7)، " أما  أنا دانيال فحزنت روحي في وسط جسمي وفزعتني رؤى رأسي " (دا15: 7)، " في  السنة الثالثة من ملك بيلشاصر الملك ظهرت لي أنا دانيال رؤيا بعد التي ظهرت  لي في الابتداء (دا1: 8)، " فرأيت في الرؤيا وكان في رؤياي وأنا في  شوشن القصر الذي في ولاية عيلام ورأيت في الرؤيا وأنا عند نهر اولاي " (دا2: 8)، "  وكان لما رأيت أنا دانيال الرؤيا وطلبت المعنى إذا بشبه إنسان واقف  قبالتي " (دا15: 8)، " وسمعت صوت إنسان بين اولاي فنادى وقال يا جبرائيل فهم هذا  الرجل الرؤيا " (دا16: 8)، " فجاء إلى حيث وقفت ولما جاء خفت وخررت على وجهي  فقال لي افهم يا ابن آدم أن الرؤيا لوقت المنتهى " (دا17: 8)، " وأنا متكلم  بعد بالصلاة إذا بالرجل جبرائيل الذي رايته في الرؤيا في الابتداء مطارا  واغفا لمسني عند وقت تقدمه المساء " (دا21: 9)، " في ابتداء تضرعاتك خرج الأمر وأنا  جئت لأخبرك لأنك أنت محبوب فتأمل الكلام وافهم الرؤيا " (دا23: 9) في السنة الثالثة  لكورش ملك فارس كشف أمر لدانيال الذي سمي باسم بلطشاصر والأمر حق والجهاد  عظيم وفهم الأمر وله معرفة الرؤيا " (دا1: 10)، " فرأيت أنا دانيال  الرؤيا وحدي " (دا7: 10).*

*(5) الأنبياء الأثتى عشر*
* وتبدأ  جميع أسفار الأنبياء الصغار بقوله: " قول الرب الذي صار إلى "، " كلمة الرب التي  صارت إلى "، " وحي كلمة الرب "، " كانت كلمة الرب إلى "، " الوحي الذي رآه "... الخ  *

*1 - سفر هوشع النبي: *
* " قول الرب الذي صار إلى هوشع بن بئيري في أيام عزيا ويوثام  واحاز وحزقيا ملوك يهوذا و في أيام يربعام بن يواش ملك إسرائيل. أول ما كلم الرب  هوشع قال الرب لهوشع " (هو1: 1-2).*

*2 - سفر يوئيل النبي: *
* " قول الرب الذي صار إلى يوئيل ابن فثوئيل اسمعوا هذا أيها  الشيوخ وأصغوا يا جميع سُكان الأرض " (يؤ1: 1). والسفر كله عبارة عن حديث متواصل  للرب يتكلم فيه الله عما سيكون وما سيفعله في المستقبل.*

*3 - سفر عاموس النبى: *
* " أقوال عاموس الذي كان بين الرعاة من تقوع التي رآها عن  إسرائيل... هكذا قال الرب " (عا1: 1،3)، وتتكرر في السفر عبارة " هكذا  قال الرب " وأسمعوا قول الرب " و " هكذا أراني السيد الرب " و  " اسمعوا " أو " أسمعي " " هذا القول الذي تكلم به الرب "  حوالي 50 مرة. *

*4 - سفر عوبديا النبي: *
* والذي يبدأ بقوله " رؤيا عوبيديا هكذا قال السيد الرب عن آدوم "  (عو1). وهو عبارة عن حديث لله من فصل واحد عما سيحدث لآدوم في  المستقبل.*

*5 - سفر يونان النبي: *
* ويبدأ بقوله " وصار قول الرب ليونان بن أمتاي قائلاً قم أذهب إلى  نينوى المدينة العظيمة وناد عليها " (يون1: 1،2؛1: 3). ويتكرر في السفر عبارة و  " قال الله " و " قال الرب " ثلاث مرات.*

*6 - سفر ميخا النبي: *
* ويبدأ بقوله " قول الرب الذي صار إلى ميخا المورشتى... الذي  رآه على السامرة وأورشليم. أسمعوا أيها الشعوب جميعكم أصغى أيتها الأرض وملؤها  وليكن السيد الرب شاهداً عليكم " (مى1: 1،2). وتكرر في السفر عبارات " هكذا قال  السيد الرب " و " قول الرب " و" أسمعوا ما قاله الرب " 8 مرات. وهو  حديث متوصل لله ونبؤه مستقبلية على السامرة وأورشليم.*

*7 - سفر ناحوم النبي: *
* ويبدأ بقوله " وحي على نينوى. سفر رؤيا ناحوم الألقوشى " (نا1:  1). وهو نبؤه في حديث متواصل للرب على نينوى.*

*8 - سفر حبقوق النبي: *
* ويبدأ بقوله " الوحي الذي رآه حبقوق النبي " (حب1: 1) فهو وحي  رؤوى " فأجابني الرب وقال اكتب الرؤيا وأنقشها على الألواح لكي يركض  قارئها. لأن الرؤيا بعد إلى الميعاد وفى النهاية تتكلم " (حب 2: 2). *

*9 - سفر صفنيا النبي: *
* ويبدأ بقوله " كلمة الرب التي صارت إلى صفنيا بن كوشى... يقول  الرب " (1: 1). وهو نبؤه على ما سيأتي على يهوذا بسبب خطاياها، وتتكرر فيه  عبارة يقول الرب " 4 مرات.*

*10 - سفر حجى النبي: *
* والذي يبدأ بقوله " كانت كلمة الرب عن يد حجى النبي إلى  زروبابل... هكذا فالرب الجنود... فكانت كلمة الرب عن يد حجى النبي قائلا "  (1: 1-3)، وتتكرر في السفر عبارتي " كانت كلمة الرب عن يد حجى " 4 مرات و  " صارت كلمة الرب ثانية إلى حجى " مرة واحدة، كما تتكرر عبارة " قال رب  الجنود " 7 مرات، وأيضا " يقول رب الجنود " 5 مرات و " قال الرب  " مرة واحدة، " ويقول الرب " 5 مرات، و" كلمة الرب " 5  مرات.*

*11 - سفر زكريا النبي: *
* ويبدأ بقوله " كانت كلمة الرب إلى زكريا بن برخيا بن عدو  النبي قائلاً... فقل لهم هكذا قال رب الجنود ارجعوا إلى يقول رب  الجنود فأرجع إليكم يقول رب الجنود " (زك1: 1-3). وتتكرر في السفر عبارة "  هكذا قال رب الجنود " 19 مرة، و " وكان إلى كلام الرب " 4 مرات،  و" كلمة الرب " 5 مرات، و" يقول الرب " 7 مرات، و " فقال لي  الرب " و " هكذا يقول الرب " 5 مرات.*

*12 - سفر ملاخى النبى: *
* ويبدأ بقوله " وحي كلمة الرب لإسرائيل عن يد ملاخى " (ملا1: 1).  وتتكرر في السفر عبارة " قال رب الجنود " 20 مرة، وعبارة " قال الرب  " ثلاث مرات. *
* مما سبق أعلاه يتضح لنا أن  معظم أسفار العهد القديم تعلن وتؤكد بشكل مباشر أنها كلمة الله التي نطق بها على  أفواه أنبيائه ورسله، ويؤكد الكتاب المقدس والتقليد اليهودي والمسيحي أن بقية  الأسفار التي لم تعلن عن وحيها بشكل مباشر وهى ؛ راعوث واستير وعزرا ونحميا  والأمثال والجامعة ونشيد الإنشاد، هي كلمة الله ووحيه الإلهي. فقد كان كتابها  الموحى إليهم بالروح القدس من الأنبياء ؛ فكاتب سفر راعوث هو صموئيل النبي، وكاتب  أسفار استير وعزرا ونحميا هو عزرا الكاهن والكاتب ومفسر الناموس وجامع أسفار العهد  القديم والذي كان كبقية الأنبياء موجها من الله ويعمل بحسب إرادته، يقول عنه الكتاب  " عزرا هذا صعد من بابل وهو كاتب ماهر في شريعة موسى التي أعطاها الرب اله إسرائيل  وأعطاه الملك حسب يد الرب إلهه عليه كل سؤله " (عز6: 7)، " جاء إلى أورشليم  حسب يد الله الصالحة عليه " (عز9: 7)، " وأما أنا فقد تشددت حسب يد الرب  الهي علي وجمعت من إسرائيل رؤساء ليصعدوا معي " (عز28: 7). وكاتب أسفار الأمثال  والجامعة ونشيد الإنشاد هو سليمان الحكيم الذي أعطاه الله حكمة تفوق حكمة كل حكماء  العالم " وكان احكم من جميع الناس " (1مل34: 4)، كما ظهر له الله في رؤيا مرتان ؛ "  في جبعون تراءى الرب لسليمان " (1مل9: 11)، " وكان لما اكمل سليمان بناء بيت  الرب... أن الرب تراءى لسليمان كما تراءى له في جبعون وقال له.. " (1مل1:  9،2).*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل الثالث*​ *تأكيد العهد الجديد لوحي العهد القديم*​ 
*أولاً:  أوصاف العهد القديم في العهد الجديد*
*وصف السيد  المسيح وتلاميذه أسفار العهد القديم بعدة أوصاف مختلفة واستخدم الروح القدس في  العهد الجديد عدة تعبيرات للدلالة والتأكيد على أن كل سفر من أسفاره وكل عبارة من  عباراته وكل حرف من حروفه، بل وكل نقطة فيه هي نفس الله، ما تنفس به الله، كلمة  الله الموحى بها بالروح القدس بواسطة الأنبياء. وهناك إحصائية تقول أنه يوجد  2,559 آية (عدد) في العهد الجديد (من أجمالي 7,964 آية، أي بنسبة 32%) تستشهد  بالعهد القديم وتقتبس من وتشير إليه. فقد أقتبس السيد المسيح من آياته وأسفاره  وأشار ‘ليها في تعليمه أمام الجموع، وفى مناقشاته مع الكهنة والكتبة والفريسيين،  وعند الإجابة على أسئلتهم سواء التي سألوها بصدق وإخلاص أو بقصد الإيقاع به، كما  أقتبس منها وهو يعلم تلاميذه، وأشار إليها في صلاته للآب، وأقتبس منها وأشار إليها  كذلك وهو على الصليب وعند قيامته من الأموات، وكذلك فعل تلاميذه. وأهم هذه الأوصاف  والتعبيرات هي " الكتاب " أو " الكتب " و " مكتوب " و "  لكي يتم ما قيل بالنبي " أو " ما قيل بالأنبياء " أو "  الأنبياء " و " الناموس " و " المزامير " و " الناموس  والأنبياء " و " الناموس والأنبياء والمزامير ": *

*(1) الكتاب  أو الكتب*
* أستخدم السيد المسيح  وتلاميذه في العهد الجديد تعبير " الكتاب " أو " الكتب "، والذي تكرر  أكثر من 50 مرة، للإشارة إلى أسفار العهد القديم، ككل أو إلى كل سفر بصفة خاصة،  بمعنى ؛*
*أ - "  الكتاب المقدس " أو " الكتب المقدسة " كما قيل عن تيموثاوس " وانك منذ  الطفولية تعرف الكتب المقدسة القادرة أن تحكمك للخلاص بالإيمان الذي في  المسيح يسوع " (2تى15: 3)، وكما قيل عن إنجيل المسيح " الذي سبق (الله) فوعد به  بأنبيائه في الكتب المقدسة " (رو2: 1) أو " الأسفار  المقدسة".*
*ب - "  الكتب النبوية " " ولكن ظهر الآن واعلم به جميع الأمم بالكتب النبوية  حسب أمر الإله الأزلي لإطاعة الأيمان " (رو26: 16)، أو " نبوة الكتاب "، "  عالمين هذا أولا أن كل نبوة الكتاب ليست من تفسير خاص " (2بط20:  1).*
*ج - "  كتاب الأنبياء "، " مكتوب في كتاب الأنبياء " (أع22: 7،42)، "  المكتوب في الأنبياء "، " مكتوب في الأنبياء " (مر2: 1؛45: 6)، "  أقوال الأنبياء " *
* (أع15:  15). أي كلمة الله، نفس الله، ما تنفس به الله أو كما قيل بالتحديد " كل الكتاب  هو موحى به من الله (كل الكتاب (الأسفار المقدسة)هو ما تنفس به الله)  ونافع للتعليم والتوبيخ للتقويم والتأديب الذي في البر "، (2تى 16: 3).  *
* وأكد السيد المسيح كما أكد تلاميذه بالروح القدس  على حتمية إتمام كل كلمة وكل حرف بل وكل نقطة في هذه الكتب أو الأسفار المقدسة  باعتبارها كلمة الله التي أعلن فيها عن إرادته الإلهية وناموسه " لا تظنوا أنى جئت  لانقض الناموس أو الأنبياء ما جئت لانقض بل لأكمل. فإني الحق أقول لكم إلى  أن تزول السماء والأرض لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل "  (مت17: 5،18)، " ولكن زوال السماء والأرض أيسر من أن تسقط نقطة واحدة من الناموس "  (لو17: 16). لأنه كما يقول الكتاب " أن كل ما سبق فكتب كتب لأجل تعليمنا حتى بالصبر  والتعزية بما في الكتب يكون لنا رجاء " (رو4: 15). *
* وكان السيد المسيح يشير دائماً لهذه الكتب أو  الأسفار المقدسة وهو يعلم تلاميذه والجموع، كما كان يحاجج رؤساء اليهود بما جاء  فيها، وكان يؤكد دائماً على حتمية إتمام ما سبق وتنبأ به عنه أنبياء العهد القديم  فيها: *
*+ " فتشوا  الكتب لأنكم تظنون أن لكم فيها حياة أبدية وهي التي تشهد لي "(يو39:  5).*
*+ " لأنكم  لو كنتم تصدقون موسى لكنتم تصدقونني لأنه هو كتب عني " (يو46: 5).  *
*+ " فان  كنتم لستم تصدقون كتب ذاك فكيف تصدقون كلامي " (يو47: 5).  *
*+ " من آمن  بي كما قال الكتاب تجري من بطنه انهار ماء حي " (يو38:  7).*
*+ " وداود  نفسه يقول في كتاب المزامير قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني " (لو42: 20).  *
*+ " فتعجب  اليهود قائلين كيف هذا يعرف الكتب وهو لم يتعلم " (15:  7).*
*+ وفى حديثه  عن القيامة للصدوقيين والفريسيين " تضلون إذ لا تعرفون الكتب ولا قوة الله "  (مت29: 22؛ مر24: 12).*
*+ وقال لهم  عما سبق أن تنبأ به ملاخى النبي عن يوحنا المعمدان " هذا هو الذي كتب عنه ها  أنا أرسل أمام وجهك ملاكي الذي يهيئ طريقك قدامك " (لو7:  27).*
*+ وعندما  رفضوه قال لهم " أما قرأتم قط في الكتب الحجر الذي رفضه البناؤون هو قد صار  راس الزاوية " (مت42: 21؛مر10: 12؛لو17: 2) وهو يشير هنا إلى ما جاء عنه في مزمور  22: 118 ؛ كما أشار إلى هذه النبوة أيضا كل من القديس بطرس (أع11: 4؛1بط7: 2)  والقديس بولس (أف20: 2). *
*+ وعندما  قال " أنا والآب واحد " حاولوا رجمه قائلين له " فانك وأنت إنسان تجعل نفسك إلهاً "  فقال لهم مستشهداً بما جاء في مزمور 6: 82 " أليس مكتوب في ناموسكم أنا قلت  أنكم آلهة … ولا يمكن أن ينقض المكتوب " (يو30:  10-35).*
*+ وكانوا هم  بدورهم يعرفون هذه النبوات جيداً ويحفظونها وكانوا يقولون فيما بين أنفسهم " ألم  يقل الكتاب انه من نسل داود ومن بيت لحم القرية التي كان داود فيها  *
*يأتي المسيح  " (42: 7)، وكما قال " فيلبس " عندما " وجد نثنائيل.. وجدنا الذي كتب عنه موسى  في الناموس والأنبياء " يسوع ابن يوسف الذي من الناصرة (يو45:  1).*
*+ وفى ليلة  العشاء الرباني قال لتلاميذه مشيراً إلى نبوة المزامير عن خيانة يهوذا له " لكن  ليتم الكتاب الذي يأكل معي الخبز رفع علي عقبه " (يو18: 13مع مز9: 41) وقال  في صلاته للآب " ولم يهلك منهم أحد إلا ابن الهلاك ليتم الكتاب " (يو12:  17).*
*+ ولما  جاءوا للقبض عليه قال لهم " كل يوم كنت معكم في الهيكل أعلم ولم تمسكوني. ولكن  لكي تكمل الكتب " (مر49: 14). وعلى الصليب يقول الكتاب " بعد هذا رأى يسوع  أن كل شيء قد كمل فلكي يتم الكتاب قال أنا عطشان " (يو28:  19).*
*+ وبعد  قيامته من الأموات شرح لتلاميذه كل ما سبق وتنبأ به عنه الأنبياء " ثم أبتدأ من  موسى ومن جميع الأنبياء يفسر لهما الأمور المختصة به في جميع الكتب "  (لو27: 24)، " فقال بعضهما لبعض ألم يكن قلبنا ملتهبا فينا إذ كان يكلمنا في الطريق  ويوضح لنا الكتب " (لو32: 24)، " وقال لهم هذا هو الكلام الذي كلمتكم به  وأنا بعد معكم أنه لا بد أن يتم جميع ما هو مكتوب عنى في ناموس موسى والأنبياء  والمزامير حينئذ فتح ذهنهم ليفهموا الكتب " (لو44: 24،45).  *
*+ وبعد  القيامة وحلول الروح القدس أدرك التلاميذ والرسل فحوى هذه النبوات ومغزاها " فلما  قام من الأموات تذكر تلاميذه انه قال هذا فآمنوا بالكتاب والكلام الذي قاله  يسوع " (يو22: 2). وكانوا يشيرون إلي هذه النبوات في مناسباتها في الإنجيل مثل نبوة  اشعياء النبي عن صلبه بين لصين " ‎ فتم الكتاب القائل وأحصى مع  آثمة " (مر28: 15مع اش12: 53)، ونبوة داود النبي عن اقتسام ثياب المسيح وإلقاء قرعة  عليها " ليتم الكتاب القائل اقتسموا ثيابي بينهم وعلى لباسي القوا قرعة هذا  فعله العسكر " (يو24: 19مع مز18: 22)، ونبوة كل من سفري الخروج والمزامير عن حفظ  عظامه وعدم كسرها "لان هذا كان ليتم الكتاب القائل عظم لا يكسر منه " (يو36:  19مع خر46: 12؛مز20: 34)، ونبوة زكريا النبي عن طعن جنبه بالحربة " وأيضا يقول  كتاب آخر سينظرون إلى الذي طعنوه " (يو37: 19مع زك9: 9).*
*+ كما كانت  مدخلهم الدائم لتقديم البشارة بالخلاص لليهود والأمم والإعلان عن أن يسوع الناصري  هو المسيح المنتظر الذي تنبأ عنه جميع الأنبياء في جميع هذه الكتب أو الأسفار  المقدسة مثل بشارة القديس فيلبس للخصى الحبشي بالمسيح عن طريق نبوة اشعياء النبي "  ففتح فيلبس فاه وأبتدأ من هذا الكتاب فبشره بيسوع " (أع35: 8)، وكان القديس  بولس " باشتداد يفحم اليهود جهرا مبينا بالكتب أن يسوع هو المسيح " (أع28:  18)، " فدخل بولس إليهم حسب عادته وكان يحاجهم ثلاثة سبوت من الكتب " (أع2:  17). ويقول الكتاب عن بعض هؤلاء " فقبلوا الكلمة بكل نشاط فاحصين الكتب كل  يوم هل هذه الأمور هكذا " (أع11: 17). كما بدأ رسالته إلى رومية بحديثه عن إنجيل  المسيح " الذي سبق (الله) فوعد به بأنبيائه في الكتب المقدسة " (رو2: 1)،  وأكد بالروح أن كل ما تم مع المسيح تم كما سبق أن تنبأ عنه *
*الأنبياء في  الكتب " فأنني سلمت إليكم في الأول ما قبلته أنا أيضا أن المسيح مات من اجل  خطايانا حسب الكتب وانه دفن وانه قام في اليوم الثالث حسب الكتب "  (1كو3: 15،4). ويشير العهد الجديد إلى كل سفر من أسفار العهد القديم باعتباره كلمة  الله وكتاب مقدس وعلى سبيل المثال يقول ؛*
*+ " لأنه  ماذا يقول الكتاب (سفر التكوين) فآمن إبراهيم بالله فحسب له برا " (رو3:  4؛يع23: 2)، " والكتاب (سفر التكوين) إذ سبق فرأى أن الله بالأيمان يبرر  الأمم سبق فبشر إبراهيم أن فيك تتبارك جميع الأمم " (غل8:  3).*
*+ " لأنه  يقول الكتاب (سفر الخروج) لفرعون أنى لهذا بعينه أقمتك لكي اظهر فيك قوتي  ولكي ينادى باسمي في كل الأرض " (رو17: 9).*
*+ " مكتوب  ملعون كل من لا يثبت في جميع ما هو مكتوب في كتاب الناموس (سفر التثنية)  ليعمل به " (غل10: 3)، " لان الكتاب (سفر التثنية) يقول لا تكم ثورا دارسا و  الفاعل مستحق أجرته (إنجيل لوقا) " (1تى18: 5).*
*+ " لان  الكتاب (اشعياء 165: 28) يقول كل من يؤمن به لا يخزى " (رو11: 10)، وأيضا " لذلك  يتضمن أيضا في الكتاب (اشعياء) هاأنذا أضع في صهيون حجر زاوية مختارا كريما  و الذي يؤمن به لن يخزى " (1بط6: 2).*
*+ " ماذا  يقول الكتاب (سفر الملوك الثاني) في ايليا كيف يتوسل إلى الله ضد إسرائيل  قائلا " (رو2: 11).*

*(2) مكتوب  أو المكتوب*
* والكلمة  الثانية التي يستخدمها الوحي الإلهي في العهد الجديد للتعبير عن أن كل كلمة وكل حرف  وكل نقطة في الأسفار المقدسة هي كلمة الله، وتكررت أكثر من 90 مرة للإشارة إلى آيات  العهد القديم، هي كلمة " مكتوب " والتي تعنى وحي الله وكلامه المكتوب بالروح  القدس بواسطة الأنبياء والذي لا يمكن أن ينقض كقول السيد المسيح " ولا يمكن أن  ينقض المكتوب " (يو45: 10). ومن ثم أستخدم الوحي الإلهي عبارات مثل " مكتوب  بالنبي "، " المكتوب الذي سبق الروح القدس فقاله بفم داود "، " مكتوب  في درج الكتاب "، " الكلمة المكتوبة "، " مكتوب في الناموس "،  " مكتوب في ناموس موسى "، " مكتوب في الناموس والأنبياء "، "  مكتوب في كتاب الأنبياء "، " مكتوب في سفر المزامير ":  *
*+ وأكثر  السيد المسيح من أستخدم هذه الكلمة للإشارة إلى كل ما جاء في العهد القديم فلما  واجه الشيطان " قال مكتوب ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من  فم الله " (مت4: 4)، " مكتوب أيضا لا تجرب الرب إلهك " (مت6: 4)، " اذهب يا  شيطان لأنه مكتوب للرب إلهك تسجد وإياه وحده تعبد " (مت10:  4).*
* + كما  أستخدمها في توبيخ رؤساء اليهود " فأجاب وقال لهم حسنا تنبا أشعياء عنكم  *
*انتم  المرائين كما هو مكتوب هذا الشعب يكرمني بشفتيه وأما قلبه فمبتعد عني بعيدا  " (مر6: 7)، " أما قرأتم هذا المكتوب الحجر الذي رفضه البناؤون هو قد صار  راس الزاوية " (مر10: 12)، " وقال لهم مكتوب بيتي بيت الصلاة يدعى وانتم  جعلتموه مغارة لصوص " (مت13: 21)، " وأيضا في ناموسكم مكتوب أن شهادة رجلين  حق " (يو17: 8)، " أجابهم يسوع أليس مكتوبا في ناموسكم أنا قلت أنكم آلهة.  أن قال آلهة لأولئك الذين صارت إليهم كلمة الله ولا يمكن أن ينقض المكتوب "  (يو34: 10،35)، " لكن لكي تتم الكلمة المكتوبة في ناموسهم انهم ابغضوني بلا  سبب " (يو25: 15)، " انه مكتوب في الأنبياء ويكون الجميع متعلمين من الله  فكل من سمع من الأب وتعلم يقبل إلى " (يو45: 6).*
*+ وأستخدمها  للإشارة إلى ما تنبأ به أنبياء العهد القديم عن آلامه وموته وقيامته " كيف هو  مكتوب عن ابن الإنسان أن يتألم كثيرا ويرذل " (مر12: 9)، " أن ابن الإنسان  ماض كما هو مكتوب عنه ولكن ويل لذلك الرجل الذي به يسلم ابن الإنسان "  (مت24: 26)، " حينئذ قال لهم يسوع كلكم تشكون في في هذه الليلة لأنه مكتوب  أنى اضرب الراعي فتتبدد خراف الرعية " (مت31: 26). *
*+ وأستخدمها  في الحديث عن يوحنا المعمدان كالآتي بروح إيليا وقوته " لكن أقول لكم أن ايليا أيضا  قد آتي وعملوا به كل ما أرادوا كما هو مكتوب عنه " (مر13: 9)، كما أستخدمها  التلاميذ للإشارة إلى نبوة ملاخى عن المعدان " كما هو مكتوب في الأنبياء ها  أنا أرسل أمام وجهك ملاكي الذي يهيئ طريقك قدامك " (مر2: 1)، وعن غيرته على الهيكل  " فتذكر تلاميذه انه مكتوب غيرة بيتك أكلتني " (يو17: 2)، وعن دخوله أورشليم  على جحش" ووجد يسوع جحشا فجلس عليه كما هو مكتوب " (يو14: 12) " وهذه الأمور  لم يفهمها تلاميذه أولا ولكن لما تمجد يسوع حينئذ تذكروا أن هذه كانت مكتوبة  عنه وانهم صنعوا هذه له " (يو16: 12). *
*+ وأشار بها  رؤساء اليهود إلى المكان الذي كان يجب أن يولد فيه المسيح " فقالوا له في بيت لحم  اليهودية لأنه هكذا مكتوب بالنبي " (مت5: 2)، وأشاروا بها أيضاً إلى ما جاء  في سفر الخروج عن المن والسلوى " آباؤنا أكلوا المن في البرية كما هو مكتوب  انه أعطاهم خبزا من السماء ليأكلوا " (يو31: 6).*
*+ وأستخدمها  التلاميذ بعد قيامة المسيح عند أختيار بديل ليهوذا " أيها الرجال الاخوة كان  ينبغي أن يتم هذا المكتوب الذي سبق الروح القدس فقاله بفم داود عن يهوذا الذي  صار دليلا للذين قبضوا على يسوع " (أع16: 1)، " لأنه مكتوب في سفر المزامير  لتصر داره خرابا ولا يكن فيها ساكن وليأخذ وظيفته آخر " (أع20: 1). وفى حواراتهم مع  اليهود وكرازتهم بالإنجيل" كما هو مكتوب في كتاب الأنبياء هل قربتم لي ذبائح  وقرابين أربعين سنة في البرية يا بيت إسرائيل " (أع42: 7)، " أن الله قد اكمل هذا  لنا نحن أولادهم إذ أقام يسوع كما هو مكتوب أيضا في المزمور الثاني أنت ابني  أنا اليوم ولدتك " (أع33: 13)، " وهذا توافقه أقوال الأنبياء كما هو مكتوب  سأرجع بعد هذا أبنى خيمة داود الساقطة "(أع15: 15،16)، " مكتوب رئيس شعب كلا تقل  فيه سوءا "(أع5: 23)، " و لكنني اقر لك بهذا أنني... هكذا أعبد اله آبائي مؤمنا بكل  ما هو مكتوب في الناموس والأنبياء " (أع24: 14). وهكذا تتكرر كلمة مكتوب "  مكتوب في ناموس موسى " (1كو9: 9)، " مكتوب في الناموس " (1كو21: 14)، "  الكلمة المكتوبة " (1كو45: 15)، " في درج الكتاب مكتوب عني لأفعل مشيئتك يا  الله " (عب10: 7). *

*(3) الناموس  والأنبياء والمزامير*
*ثم يستخدم  العهد الجديد خمسة تعبيرات أخرى للإشارة إلى أسفار العهد القديم للتعبير عن أقسامه  الثلاثة الرئيسية (التوراة والأنبياء والكتابات) باعتبارها كلمة الله الموحى بها،  نفس الله، ما تنفس به الله بروحه القدوس بواسطة وعلى لسان أنبيائه القديسين الذين  استلموها ودونوها وهم " مسوقين بالروح القدس " وهى ؛ *
*1 - "  الناموس " للإشارة إلى أسفار موسى الخمسة، أو التوراة بصفة خاصة، واستلام موسى  النبي لها وتدوينها بالروح القدس " ناموس موسى " (أع39: 13؛عب28: 10)، و"  كتاب موسى " (مر26: 12)، " لئلا ينقض ناموس موسى " (يو23: 7؛أع5:  15)، " فانه مكتوب في ناموس موسى " (1كو9: 9)، وأحياناً يستخدم عبارة موسى  فقط للإشارة إلى ذلك " حين يُقرأ موسى " (2كو15: 3)، " لان الناموس  بموسى أعطى أما النعمة والحق فبيسوع المسيح صارا " (يو17: 1). وللإشارة إلى كل  أسفار العهد القديم بصفة عامة باعتبارها ناموس الله " فأنى اسر بناموس الله  " (رو22: 7)، " اخدم ناموس الله " (رو25: 7)، " خاضعا لناموس الله "  (رو7: 8)، ويقول اليهود " سمعنا من الناموس أن المسيح يبقى إلى الأبد "  (يو34: 13) والإشارة هنا إلى (مزمور4: 110واش7: 9)، ويستشهد السيد المسيح بقول  المزمور 6: 82 " أليس مكتوبا في ناموسكم أنا قلت أنكم آلهة " ومن مزموري  (19: 35؛4: 69) ويقول " لكي تتم الكلمة المكتوبة في ناموسهم أنهم أبغضوني  بلا سبب " (يو25: 15)، ويقتبس القديس بولس الرسول من اشعياء (11: 28-12) ويقول "  مكتوب في الناموس " (1كو21: 14).*
*2 - "  الأنبياء " للإشارة إلى جميع أسفار الأنبياء، وهنا تستخدم عبارات مثل " لكي  يتم ما قيل بالأنبياء " (مت23: 2)، و" فانظروا لئلا يأتي عليكم ما قيل في  الأنبياء " (أع40: 13)، و" لكي تكمل كتب الأنبياء " (مت56: 26)، و" هو  مكتوب في الأنبياء " (مر2: 1؛يو45: 6)، و" سيتم كل ما هو مكتوب بالأنبياء عن  ابن الإنسان " (لو31: 18)، و" جميع ما تكلم به الأنبياء " (لو25: 24)، و"  وجميع الأنبياء أيضا من صموئيل فما بعده جميع الذين تكلموا سبقوا و انباوا بهذه  الأيام " (أع24: 3)، " مكتوب في كتاب الأنبياء " (أع42: 7)، و" له يشهد  جميع الأنبياء " (أع43: 10)، و" أقوال الأنبياء " (أع27: 13؛أع15: 15).  *
*3 - "  المزامير " للإشارة إلى كل المزامير، خاصة مزامير داود، ويسميها " سفر  المزامير " و " كتاب المزامير. وكان هذا السفر من أكثر الأسفار التي أستخدمها  وأقتبس منها وأشار إليها السيد المسيح وتلاميذه ورسله في العهد الجديد:  *
*" لان  داود نفسه قال بالروح القدس " (مر36: 12)، " وداود نفسه يقول في كتاب  المزامير قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني " (لو42: 20). " وقال لهم هذا هو الكلام  الذي كلمتكم به و أنا بعد معكم انه لا بد أن يتم جميع ما هو مكتوب عني في ناموس  موسى والأنبياء والمزامير " (لو44: 24). وقال القديس بطرس " لأنه مكتوب في سفر  المزامير لتصر داره خرابا ولا يكن فيها ساكن وليأخذ وظيفته آخر " (أع20: 1).  وقال القديس بولس " أن الله قد اكمل هذا لنا نحن أولادهم إذ أقام يسوع كما هو  مكتوب أيضا في المزمور الثاني أنت ابني أنا اليوم ولدتك " (أع33:  13).*
*" ولذلك قال  أيضا في مزمور آخر لن تدع قدوسك يرى فسادا " (أع35:  13).*
*4- "  الناموس والأنبياء أو موسى والأنبياء " ؛ وهاتان  العبارتان تكررتا 12 مرة للإشارة إلى كل أسفار العهد القديم أجمالاً كقول السيد  المسيح" لا تظنوا أنى جئت لانقض الناموس أو الأنبياء ما جئت لانقض بل لأكمل  " (مت17: 5)، " فكل ما تريدون أن يفعل الناس بكم افعلوا هكذا انتم أيضا بهم لان  هذا هو الناموس والأنبياء " (مت12: 7). الناموس والأنبياء هنا هم من موسى النبي  إلى يوحنا المعمدان " لان جميع الأنبياء والناموس إلى يوحنا تنباوا " (مت13:  11)، أي جميع الأنبياء، جميع أسفار العهد القديم " كان الناموس والأنبياء  إلى يوحنا ومن ذلك الوقت يبشر بملكوت الله " (لو16: 16)، وهذا ما  أشار إليه السيد المسيح في قصة الغنى ولعازر، في حوار إبراهيم أبو الآباء مع الغنى  " قال له إبراهيم عندهم موسى والأنبياء ليسمعوا منهم " (لو29: 16)، أي كل  أسفار الكتاب المقدس، العهد القديم " أن كانوا لا يسمعون من موسى والأنبياء  ولا إن قام واحد من الأموات يصدقون " (لو31: 16). وهكذا أستخدم تلاميذ السيد المسيح  ورسله هذا التعبير في تقديم رسالة المسيح لليهود " وبعد قراءة الناموس  والأنبياء " (أع15: 13)، " كل ما هو مكتوب في الناموس والأنبياء "  (أع14: 24)، " وأنا لا أقول شيئا غير ما تكلم الأنبياء وموسى انه عتيد أن  يكون " (أع22: 26)، " مقنعا إياهم من ناموس موسى والأنبياء بأمر يسوع من  الصباح إلى المساء " (أع14: 28).*
*5 - "  الناموس والأنبياء والمزامير " للإشارة إلى كل أسفار العهد القديم تفصيلاً "  وقال لهم هذا هو الكلام الذي كلمتكم به وأنا بعد معكم انه لا بد أن يتم جميع ما هو  مكتوب عني في ناموس موسى والأنبياء والمزامير " (لو44: 24).*

*(4) لكي يتم  ما قيل بالنبي أو ما قيل بالأنبياء*
* ومن بين العبارات التي  أستخدمها الوحي الإلهي في العهد الجديد لتأكيد وحي أسفار العهد القديم عبارات "  لكي يتم "، " ما قيل بالنبي " أو " ما قيل باشعياء أو ارميا..الخ  النبي " و" ما قيل بالأنبياء " أو " ما قيل في الأنبياء " أو  " ما قيل " فقط، أو " ما هو مكتوب في الأنبياء " أو " ليتم  الكتاب "، والتي تعنى حتمية إتمام ما قاله الله بالروح القدس على فم النبي أو  على أفواه الأنبياء وبواسطتهم أو عن طريقهم كقوله: " كما تكلم بفم أنبيائه  القديسين الذين هم منذ الدهر " (لو70: 10)، " ينبغي أن يتم هذا المكتوب الذي  سبق الروح القدس فقاله بفم داود عن يهوذا " (أع16: 1)." أزمنة رد كل شيء  التي تكلم عنها الله بفم جميع أنبيائه القديسين منذ الدهر " (أع21: 3)، "  القائل بفم داود فتاك لماذا ارتجت الأمم و تفكر الشعوب بالباطل " (أع25:  4).*
*" حينئذ  تم ما قيل بارميا النبي القائل " (مت17: 2؛9: 27). *
*" لكي  يتم ما قيل باشعياء النبي القائل " (مت14: 4؛17: 8؛17:  12).*
*" بل هذا  ما قيل بيوئيل النبي " (أع16: 2).*
*" لكي  يتم ما قيل بالأنبياء انه سيدعى ناصريا " (مت23: 2).*
*" واخذ  الاثني عشر وقال لهم ها نحن صاعدون إلى أورشليم وسيتم كل ما هو مكتوب  بالأنبياء عن ابن الإنسان " (مت31: 18).*
*" فانظروا  لئلا يأتي عليكم ما قيل في الأنبياء " (أع40: 13). *
*" لكي  يتم ما قيل بالنبي القائل " (مت35: 13؛4: 21). *
*" ولكي  يقدموا ذبيحة كما قيل في ناموس الرب " (لو24: 2). *
*" لكي يصير  أبا لأمم كثيرة كما قيل هكذا يكون نسلك " (رو18: 4).*
*" لان هذه  أيام انتقام ليتم كل ما هو مكتوب " (لو22: 21).*

*(5) أقوال  الله *
* والعبارة المرادفة لكل ما سبق هي عبارة أقوال لله والتي استخدمت في  الرسالة إلى رومية عن حفظ اليهود لكلمة الله، أي الأسفار المقدسة " فلأنهم استؤمنوا  على أقوال الله " (رو2: 3) وفى العبرانيين يسميها " أركان بداءة أقوال الله "  (عب12: 5).*

*ثانياً:  إشارات العهد الجديد واقتباساته من العهد القديم*
*أشار السيد  المسيح وتلاميذه لمعظم ما جاء في أسفار العهد القديم من أحداث رئيسية منذ خلق  السموات والأرض إلى قتل زكريا بن برخيا، وأكدوا حقيقة وصحة وحرفية الأحداث التي زعم  البعض أنها مجرد أساطير مثل خلق الله للسموات والأرض وطوفان نوح وسقوط بعض المدن  وحوت يونان النبي!! والتي أكدت الأبحاث الجيولوجية والحفريات والدراسات الأثرية  حقيقتها وصحتها بعد ذلك. فقد أشاروا لمعظم ما جاء في سفر التكوين، ومنها قول السيد  المسيح "أما قرأتم أن الذي خلق من البدء خلقهما ذكرا وأنثى وقال من اجل هذا يترك  الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا، إذا ليسا بعد اثنين بل  جسد واحد فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان" (مت4: 19-6) الذي يشير فيه  إلى نص سفر التكوين (تك24: 2). وقول القديس بولس بالروح " لأنه ماذا يقول  الكتاب. فآمن إبراهيم بالله فحسب له ذلك براً " (رو3: 4) مشيراً إلى (تك6:  15). *
*+  ومن سفر الخروج يشير إلى ما جاء في (خر4: 16،15) عن نزول المن من السماء  باعتباره المكتوب أو كلمة الله المكتوبة " مكتوب أنه أعطاهم خبزاً من السماء  ليأكلوا " (يو31: 6)، وإلى الوصية الخامسة بقوله " أكرم أباك وأمك التي هي أول وصية  بوعد " (أف2: 6).*
*+ وأشار إلى  ما جاء في سفر اللاويين (لا2: 14) في أمر السيد للأبرص الذي طهره أن يرى نفسه  للكاهن " أذهب أر نفسك للكاهن وقدم القربان الذي أمر به موسى شهادة لهم " (مت4: 8)،  وإلى ما جاء في (لا9: 20؛ خر17: 21) في قوله " من يشتم أباً أو أماً فليمت موتاً "  (مر10: 7).*
*+ وأشار إلى  تعليم سفر العدد (7: 12) عن كون موسى أميناً في بيت الله كخادم شهادة " وموسى كان  أميناً في كل بيته (بيت الله) كخادم شهادة " (عب5: 3).*
*+ أما سفر  التثنية فكان من أكثر الأسفار التي اقتبس منها وأشار إليها العهد الجديد ومنها ما  اقتبسه السيد المسيح في التجربة على الجبل في قوله لإبليس " مكتوب ليس بالخبز وحده  يحيا الإنسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله … مكتوب أيضا لا تجرب الرب إلهك … مكتوب  للرب إلهك تسجد وإياه وحده تعبد " (مت 4: 4،7،10مع تث3: 8؛16: 6؛13: 6).  *
* كما اقتبس  العهد الجديد أيضاً وأشار إلى أهم مواضيع وأحداث وقصص معظم أسفار العهد القديم  الأخرى.*

*وفيما يلي  أهم ما أقتبسه وأشار إليه من كل سفر: *
*يشوع  والقضاة وراعوث*
* وأشار العهد  الجديد إلى حادثتي سقوط مدينة أريحا وإلى قبول راحاب الزانية للجاسوسين في سفر يشوع  (يش20: 6؛3 ؛23: 6) " بالإيمان سقطت أسوار أريحا بعدما طيف حولها سبعة أيام.  بالإيمان راحاب الزانية لم تهلك مع العصاة إذ قبلت الجاسوسين بسلام" (عب30:  11،31؛مع يع25: 2). وأستشهد بما جاء في يشوع (1: 5) في قوله "لأنه قال لا أهملك ولا  أتركك " (عب5: 13) وأشار إلى طرد الأمم من أمام الشعب أيام يشوع وعدم راحة الشعب  (أع45: 7؛عب8: 4 مع يش4: 22؛14: 3ألخ ؛1: 18).*
*+ وأشار إلى  القضاة الذين أتوا بعد يشوع وعلى رأسهم جدعون وباراق وشمشون ويفتاح الذين ذكروا  بالتفصيل في سفر القضاة في قوله " وبعد ذلك في نحو أربعمائة وخمسين سنة  أعطاهم قضاة حتى صموئيل النبي " (أع20: 13)، و" وماذا أقول أيضا لأنه يعوزني الوقت  أن أخبرت عن جدعون وباراق وشمشون ويفتاح وداود وصموئيل والأنبياء " (عب32:  11).*
*+ كما أشار  إلى جوهر وملخص سفر راعوث من خلال ذكره لها مع أبنها عوبيد الذي ولدته من زوجها  بوعز في سلسلة نسب السيد المسيح " وبوعز ولد عوبيد من راعوث " (مت5: 1مع لو32:  3،33).*

*سفري صموئيل  الأول والثاني *
* أما سفري صموئيل الأول والثاني فقد أشار إلي معظم ما ورد بهما  بالتفصيل وذلك في الحديث عن صموئيل النبي باعتباره آخر القضاة ومن أعظم الأنبياء "  أعطاهم قضاة حتى صموئيل النبي " (أع20: 3)، " جدعون وباراق وشمشون ويفتاح وداود  وصموئيل والأنبياء " (عب32: 11)، " وجميع الأنبياء أيضا من صموئيل فما بعده جميع  الذين تكلموا سبقوا وانبأوا بهذه الأيام " (أع24: 3). كما ذكر داود النبي والملك في  54 آية كجد للمسيح نسله الآتي الذي سبق الله أن وعد به (أنظر مثلاً ما ورد في مت1:  1،6،17،20؛ 27: 9؛ 22: 15؛ 30: 20، 31؛9: 21،15؛42: 22،43،45؛مر47: 10،48؛ 10:  11؛35: 12، 36،37؛يو42: 7؛أع..الخ 16: 1). وأشار إلى عزل شاول وإقامته داود ملكاً "  ثم عزله وأقام لهم داود ملكا " (أع22: 13)، وإلى أكل داود لخبز الكهنة " فقال لهم  أما قرأتم قط ما فعله داود حين جاع هو والذين معه.كيف دخل بيت الله وأكل خبز  التقدمة الذي لا يحل أكله إلا للكهنة فقط " (مت3: 12 مع 1صم 1:  21-6).*

*سفري الملوك  الأول والثاني*
* وإلى جانب داود الذي تكرر ذكره في 54 آية فى العهد الجديد بالإشارة  إلى ما ورد عنه في أسفار صموئيل والملوك تكرر الحديث أيضاً عن سليمان كجد للمسيح  (مت6: 1؛1: 7) وعن مجده " سليمان في كل مجده " (مت29: 6) وعن مجيء ملكة التيمن  لتسمع حكمته (مت42: 12) وعن بنائه للهيكل الذي سمى باسمه " سليمان بنى له بيتا "  (أع47: 7) " الهيكل في رواق سليمان "(يو23: 10؛أع11: 3؛12: 5).  *
*+ كما تكرر  الحديث عن إيليا النبي في 30 آية على رأسها الإشارة إلى صلاته التي أغلقت السماء  ومنعت نزول المطر" كان ايليا أنسانا تحت الآلام مثلنا وصلى صلاة أن لا تمطر فلم  تمطر على الأرض ثلاث سنين وستة اشهر " (يع17: 5)، وإلى أرملة صرفة صيدا " إن أرامل  كثيرة كن في إسرائيل في أيام ايليا حين أغلقت السماء مدة ثلاث سنين وستة اشهر لما  كان جوع عظيم في الأرض كلها. ولم يرسل ايليا إلى واحدة منها إلا إلى امرأة أرملة  إلى صرفة صيدا " (لو25: 4،26؛1مل1: 17،9؛1: 18مع يع17: 5)، وإلى إنزاله نار من  السماء " أن تنزل نار من السماء فتفنيهم كما فعل ايليا أيضا " (لو54: 9؛مع 2مل10:  1-12)، وإلى توسله ضد إسرائيل " ماذا يقول الكتاب في ايليا كيف يتوسل إلى الله ضد  إسرائيل قائلا يا رب قتلوا أنبياءك وهدوموا مذابحك وبقيت أنا وحدي وهم يطلبون نفسي.  لكن ماذا *
*يقول له  الوحي. أبقيت لنفسي سبعة آلاف رجل لم يحنوا ركبة لبعل " (رو2: 11- 4مع1م10: 19،18).  كما أشار أيضاً إلى معجزة شفاء اليشع النبي لبرص نعمان السرياني " وبرص كثيرون  كانوا في إسرائيل في زمان اليشع النبي ولم يطهر واحد منهم إلا نعمان السرياني "  (لو27: 4).*

*أسفار أخبار  الأيام وعزرا ونحميا*
* على الرغم من أن سفري  أخبار الأيام هما تسجيل لنفس الأحداث المذكورة في أسفار التكوين وصموئيل والملوك  والتي ذكر الكثير منها في العهد الجديد ومع ذلك فقد أقتبس العهد الجديد منهما  مباشرة وأشار إلى أحداث ذكرت فيهما تفصيلاً مثل الإشارة إلى قتل زكريا بن برخيا "  دم زكريا بن برخيا الذي قتلتموه بين الهيكل والمذبح " (مت35: 23) الذي ورد ذكره في  (2أخ20: 24-22). *
*+ أما عزرا  ونحميا فهما في الأصل العبري سفر واحد، وقد أشار الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا إلى إحدى  آياته (نح15: 9) في قوله " كما هو مكتوب أعطاهم خبزاً من السماء ليأكلوا " (يو31:  6) والتي وردت أيضا في (مز24: 78؛40: 105). *

*أسفار أيوب والأمثال والجامعة*
* + أشار  القديس يعقوب في رسالته إلى قصة تجربة أيوب الواردة في سفره في آية واحدة في قوله "  قد سمعتم بصبر أيوب ورأيتم عاقبة الرب " (يع11: 5 مع أيوب 21: 1؛10: 2)، وأشار  القديس بولس إلى ما جاء في أيوب(12: 5) بقوله " مكتوب الآخذ الحكماء بمكرهم  " (1كو19: 3).*
*+ وأقتبس  القديس يعقوب ما جاء في (أم34: 3) قوله " لذلك يقول يقاوم الله المستكبرين وأما  المتواضعون فيعطيهم نعمة " (يع6: 4)، ويوجد تماثل شديد بين قول سليمان الحكيم في  الأمثال "لا تتفاخر أمام الملك ولا تقف في مكان العظماء لأنه خبر أن يقال لك أرتفع  إلى هنا من أن تحط في حضرة الرئيس الذي رأته عيناك " (أم6: 25،7) وقول السيد المسيح  "متى دعيت من أحد إلى عرس فلا تتكئ في المتكإ الأول لعل أكرم منك يكون قد دعي منه.  فيأتي الذي دعاك وإياه ويقول لك أعط مكاناً لهذا. فحينئذٍ تبتدئ بخجلٍ تأخذ الموضع  الأخير " (لو8: 14،9). *
*+ ويوجد  تماثل كبير بين أفكار بعض آيات سفر الجامعة وما جاء في العهد الجديد مثل ما يزرعه  الإنسان إياه يحصد (جا1: 11 مع غل7: 6-9)، والابتعاد عن الشهوات في الشباب (جا10:  11 مع 2تى22: 2)، ووجود وقت للموت (جا2: 3 مع عب 27: 9)، ومحبة المال هي شر (جا10:  5 مع 1تى10: 6)، وعدم إطالة الصلاة (جا2: 5 مع مت7: 6).*

*أسفار  الأنبياء اشعياء وارميا وحزقيال ودانيال*
* تكرر ذكر اشعياء النبي في العهد الجديد 21 مرة أقتبس فيها نبوات  كثيرة تخص السيد المسيح ويوحنا المعمدان وموقف اليهود من السيد المسيح مسبوقة أو  مختومة بالعبارات التالية ؛ " هذا هو الذي قيل عنه باشعياء النبي القائل "  (مت3: 3)،" لكي يتم ما قيل باشعياء النبي القائل " (مت14: 4؛ 17: 8؛17: 12)، " تمت فيهم نبوة اشعياء القائلة  " (مت14: 13)، و" حسنا تنبا عنكم اشعياء قائلا (مت7: 15؛مر6: 7)، "  كما هو مكتوب في سفر أقوال اشعياء النبي القائل " (لو4: 3)، " يقرا النبي  اشعياء … فبادر إليه فيلبس وسمعه يقرا النبي اشعياء فقال " (أع28:  8،30)، " كما قال اشعياء النبي " (يو23: 1)، " ليتم قول اشعياء النبي  الذي قاله " (يو38: 12)، " لان اشعياء قال أيضا " (يو39: 12)، " قال اشعياء هذا حين رأى مجده وتكلم عنه "  (يو41: 12). للدلالة على أن كل ما في السفر هو كلمة الله المعطاة للنبي بالروح  القدس " حسنا كلم الروح القدس آباءنا باشعياء النبي " (أع25: 28). كما قرأ السيد المسيح السفر في المجمع وأستشهد بنبواته  عنه " فدفع إليه سفر اشعياء النبي ولما فتح السفر وجد الموضع الذي كان مكتوبا فيه "  (لو17: 4-20). وذكر أسم ارميا ثلاث مرات اثنتان منها في اقتباس نبواته عن السيد  المسيح مع المقدمة " حينئذ تم ما قيل بارميا النبي القائل " (مت17: 2؛9: 27)، كما أقتبس القديس بولس في الرسالة إلى  العبرانيين نبواته عن العهد الجديد (عب8: 8-12 مع ار31: 31-34). وتوجد تماثلاث  كثيرة بين سفر حزقيال والعهد الجديد مثل قوله " النفس التي تخطئ هي تموت " (حز20:  18) " أجرة الخطية هي موت " (رو23: 6)، وتماثل وجوه الحيوانات الأربعة في كل من سفر  حزقيال وسفر الرؤيا " وجه إنسان ووجه أسد ووجه ثور ووجه نسر " (حز10: 1 مع رؤ7:  4).*
*+ كما أشار  السيد المسيح إلى دانيال النبي ونبواته بالاسم " فمتى رأيتم رجسة الخراب التي قال  عنها دانيال النبي " (مت15: 24 مع دا 27: 9؛31: 11؛11: 12)، ومجيء المسيح أبن  الإنسان على السحاب " (دا 13: 7،14 مع مت30: 24) والضيق العظيم الذي سيكون في نهاية  الأيام (مت24: 21 مع دا 1: 12)، وكذلك إشارة الرسالة إلى العبرانيين إلى إلقاء  الفتية في آتون النار ودانيال في جب الأسود (دا3،6 مع عب 3: 11،4) إلى جانب  التماثلاث الكثيرة بين سفر دانيال وسفر الرؤيا (أنظر كتابنا إعجاز الوحي والنبوة في  سفر دانيال ص 25-27).*

*الأنبياء  الصغار*
* وأشار العهد الجديد إلى الأنبياء الصغار سواء بالاسم أو بالإشارة  كثيرا، وعلى سبيل المثال فعندما حل الروح القدس على التلاميذ قال القديس بطرس  مشيراً إلى نبوة يوئيل النبي " هذا ما قيل بيوئيل النبي " (أع16: 2)، وأشار  القديس بولس إلى إحدى نبوات هوشع النبي بقوله " كما يقول في هوشع أيضا سأدعو الذي  ليس شعبي شعبي والتي ليست محبوبة محبوبة " (رو39: 5)، وأتخذ السيد المسيح من مدة  بقاء يونان في بطن الحوت رمزا لموته وقيامته " لأنه *
*كما كان  يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال هكذا يكون ابن الإنسان في قلب الأرض  ثلاثة أيام و ثلاث ليال " (مت40: 12). وهكذا فنحن " مبنيين على أساس الرسل  والأنبياء ويسوع المسيح نفسه حجر الزاوية " (أف20: 2).*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل الرابع*​ *العهد الجديد كلمة الله ووحيه الإلهي*​ 
*1- الإنجيل (العهد الجديد) كلمة الله ووحيه الإلهي *
*الرب يسوع  المسيح هو جوهر العهد الجديد، ومحور الكتاب المقدس كله وروح النبوة ومصدر الوحي  وأصله، هو مفتاح الوحي سواء في العهد القديم أو العهد الجديد " فان شهادة يسوع  هي روح النبوة " (رؤ10: 19)، وقد نطق بروحة القدوس في جميع الأنبياء "  أنبياء الذين تنباوا عن النعمة التي لأجلكم. باحثين أي وقت أو ما الوقت الذي  كان يدل عليه روح المسيح الذي فيهم... الذين أعلن لهم انهم ليس لانفسهم بل  لنا كانوا يخدمون بهذه الأمور التي أخبرتم بها انتم الآن بواسطة الذين بشروكم في  الروح القدس المرسل من السماء التي تشتهي الملائكة أن تطلع عليها " (1بط11: 1-13).  فهو كلمة الله الذاتي الذي في ذات الآب ومن ذات الآب، صورة الله وقوة الله وحكمة  الله، بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره، عقل الله الناطق ونطقه الذاتي العاقل الآتي من السماء  والكائن في السماء، الذي نزل من السماء بالرغم من أنه كان كائناً فيها وفى كل مكان  بلاهوته، صورة الله غير المنظور والمعلن عن الذات الإلهية والإرادة الإلهية  والتدبير الإلهي، " الابن الوحيد الذي في حضن الآب "، الله ناطقاً،  الله معلناً، الله ظاهراً، الله الظاهر في الجسد " عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر  في الجسد " (1تى16: 3)، الإله المتجسد،الابن الوحيد، الإله الوحيد، الله  متجسداً وظاهراً ومتجلياً ومعلناً، الله ناطقاً: *
*+ " في  البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله،... والكلمة صار  جسدا وحل بيننا ورأينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الآب مملوءا نعمة وحقا...  الله لم يره أحد قط الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الاب هو خبر " (يو1:  1،14،18). *
*+ "  ويدعى اسمه كلمة الله " (رؤ13: 19).*
*+ "  بالمسيح قوة الله وحكمة الله " (1كو24: 1).*
*+ " المسيح  يسوع الذي صار لنا حكمة من الله " (1كو30: 1).*
*+ "  المذخر فيه جميع كنوز الحكمة والعلم " (كو3: 2).*
*+ "  المسيح الذي هو صورة الله " (2كو4: 4).*
*+ " الذي إذ  كان في صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلا لله " (في6:  2).*
*+ " الذي  هو صورة الله غير المنظور " (كو15: 1).*
*+ " الذي  وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته "(عب3:  1).*
*+ وكما يقول  هو عن نفسه " وليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الإنسان الذي  هو في السماء " (يو13: 3). *
*+ " لاني  قد نزلت من السماء " (يو38: 6). *
*+ " أنا  هو الخبز الحي الذي نزل من السماء " (يو51: 6). *
*وقال عنه  القديس بولس بالروح: " الذي نزل هو الذي صعد أيضا فوق جميع السماوات لكي يملا  الكل " (اف10: 4). *
* هو الابن الوحيد، الإله الوحيد، الذي يعرف الآب  لأنه فيه ومنه وبه، في الآب ومن ذات الآب، المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور، والذي  يعلن عنه، بهاء مجده ورسم وصورة جوهرة، صورة الله غير المنظور، صورة الله الذي أخذ  صورة العبد، والذي يقول عن ذاته وعن كونه في الآب ومن ذات الاب، من ذات الله: " أنا  اعرفه (الآب) لأني منه وهو أرسلني " (يو29: 7)، " كما أن الاب يعرفني  وأنا اعرف الاب " (يو15: 10)، " كل شيء قد دفع إلى من أبى وليس أحد يعرف  الابن إلا الاب ولا أحد يعرف الاب إلا الابن ومن أراد الابن أن يعلن له "  (مت27: 11)، " خرجت من عند الاب وقد أتيت إلى العالم وأيضا اترك العالم  واذهب إلي الاب " (يو28: 16)، " الذي راني فقد رأى الاب... أنى أنا في  الاب والاب في... صدقوني أنى في الاب والاب في وإلا فصدقوني لسبب  الأعمال نفسها " (يو6: 14،11). *
* هو الالف والياء البداية والنهاية الأول والأخر  العالم بكل شيء والفاحص القلوب والكلى، كما يقول هو ؛ " أنا هو الألف والياء  البداية والنهاية يقول الرب الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي القادر على كل شيء … أنا  هو الألف والياء الأول والآخر … لا تخف أنا هو الأول والآخر " (رؤ8:  1،11،17)، " أنا هو الفاحص الكلى والقلوب وسأعطي كل واحد منكم بحسب أعماله "  (رؤ23: 2)، " ثم قال لي قد تم أنا هو الالف والياء البداية والنهاية أنا  أعطى العطشان من ينبوع ماء الحياة مجانا " (رؤ6: 21)، " أنا الالف والياء  البداية والنهاية الأول والأخر " (رؤ8: 2؛12: 22). *
* وهو الذي له، كما أكد هو ذاته، كل ما لله الآب  من صفات إلهية وسلطان على الكون وما فيه من مخلوقات، والمساوي له في الجوهر والمجد  والكرامة، والواحد معه في الطبيعة الإلهية والذات الإلهية، كقوله: " الآب يحب  الابن وقد دفع كل شيء في يده " (يو35: 3)،" لان الآب يحب الابن ويريه جميع ما  هو يعمله وسيريه أعمالا اعظم من هذه لتتعجبوا انتم.لأنه كما أن الاب يقيم  الأموات ويحيي كذلك الابن أيضا يحيي من يشاء … لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون  الاب من لا يكرم الابن لا يكرم الاب الذي أرسله … لأنه كما أن الاب له حياة في ذاته  كذلك أعطى الابن أيضا أن تكون له حياة في ذاته " (يو20: 5،21،23،26)،" ومهما  سألتم باسمي فذلك افعله ليتمجد الاب بالابن " (يو13: 14). كما تهتف له جميع  المخلوقات السمائية: " قائلين بصوت عظيم مستحق هو الحمل المذبوح (أي المسيح  الذي يحمل آثار الصليب) أن يأخذ القدرة والغنى والحكمة والقوة والكرامة والمجد  والبركة، وكل خليقة مما في السماء وعلى الأرض وتحت الأرض وما على البحر كل ما  فيها سمعتها قائلة للجالس على العرش وللحمل البركة والكرامة والمجد والسلطان إلى  ابد الآبدين " (رؤ12: 5،13). لاحظ المساواة التامة بين الآب الجالس على العرش  والابن الذي هو الحمل المذبوح.*
* ولأن الابن  هو صورة الله غير المنظور، كلمة الله الآب، بهاء مجده وصورة جوهره، وله كل ما للآب  من صفات وسلطان ومجد وكرامة وقدرة كقوله " كل ما للآب هو لي " (يو15: 16)،  كما أنه مساوى للآب في كل شيء " الذي وهو كائن في صورة الله لم يحسب مساواته لله  اختلاسا " (فى5: 2)، لذا فكلامه هو كلام الله وعمله هو عمل الله. وتأكيداً لذلك  يضع كلامه في مساواة تامة مع كلام الله الذي تكلم به مع موسى النبي، بل ويعدله حسب  شريعة العهد الجديد فيقول " قيل " أي قيل بالوحي الإلهي في الناموس، وكان  القائل هو الله مباشرة لموسى النبي على الجبل " و " وأما أنا فأقول " فيساوي  نفسه بالله ويقدم وحي العهد الجديد: *
*" قد  سمعتم انه قيل للقدماء لا تقتل ومن قتل يكون مستوجب الحكم. وأما أنا فأقول  لكم أن … من قال يا أحمق يكون مستوجب نار جهنم. قد سمعتم انه قيل  للقدماء لا تزن. وأما أنا فأقول لكم أن كل من ينظر إلى امرأة ليشتهيها فقد  زنى بها في قلبه. وقيل من طلق امرأته فليعطها كتاب طلاق. وأما أنا  فأقول لكم أن من طلق امرأته إلا لعلة الزنى يجعلها تزني ومن يتزوج مطلقة فانه  يزني. أيضا سمعتم انه قيل للقدماء لا تحنث بل أوف للرب اقسامك. وأما أنا  فأقول لكم لا تحلفوا البتة … سمعتم انه قيل عين بعين وسن بسن. وأما  أنا فأقول لكم لا تقاوموا الشر بل من لطمك على خدك الأيمن فحول له الآخر أيضا.  سمعتم انه قيل تحب قريبك وتبغض عدوك. وأما أنا فأقول لكم احبوا  أعداءكم باركوا لاعنيكم احسنوا إلى مبغضيكم و صلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم  ويطردونكم " (مت21: 5-44). ولذلك فقد أكد أن كلامه لا ولن يزول " السماء والأرض  تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول " (مت35: 24).*
* وهو القدوس والحق الذي قال عن نفسه أنه "  القدوس الحق " (رؤ7: 3) وكلامه هو الحق وكان يسبقه دائماً بعبارة " الحق  أقول لك.. أو لكم " والتي تكررت في الأناجيل الثلاثة الأولى 54 مرة  وعبارة " الحق الحق أقول لك.. أو لكم " والتي تكررت في الإنجيل  للقديس يوحنا 25 مرة: " فأنى الحق أقول لكم إلي أن تزول السماء والأرض لا  يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل " (مت18: 5،26 ؛2: 6،16؛10:  8)، " الحق الحق أقول لكم من الآن ترون السماء مفتوحة وملائكة الله يصعدون  وينزلون على ابن الإنسان " (يو51: 1)، " الحق الحق أقول لكم من يؤمن بي فله  حياة أبدية " (يو47: 6)، " الحق الحق أقول لكم أن كان أحد يحفظ كلامي فلن  يرى الموت إلى الأبد "(يو51: 8)، " الحق الحق أقول لكم قبل أن يكون إبراهيم  أنا كائن " (يو58: 8). *

*1 – أعداد  التلاميذ والرسل*
* كان للسيد المسيح عدد كبير من التلاميذ، الذين آمنوا به قبل الصلب  والقيامة، وقد أختار منهم أثنى عشر تلميذا " ولما كان النهار دعا تلاميذه واختار  منهم اثني عشر الذين سماهم أيضا رسلا " (لو13: 6)، وسبعين رسولاً " وبعد ذلك  عين الرب سبعين آخرين أيضا أرسلهم اثنين اثنين أمام وجهه إلي كل مدينة وموضع  حيث كان هو مزمعا أن يأتي " (لو10: 1). أختارهم وأعدهم وصاروا له تلاميذ، وعاشوا  معه " منذ معمودية يوحنا إلى اليوم الذي أرتفع فيه "، أي الذي صعد فيه إلى  السماء (أع22: 1)، وذلك لكي يسمعوا بآذانهم ويروا بأعينهم كلامه الإلهي وأعماله  الإلهية ويحملوا كلمة الله ويشهدوا بما سمعوا ورأوا، كشهود عيان، ويكرزوا ببشارة  الملكوت في كل العالم. وشرح لهم كل ما جاء عنه وما يختص به في جميع أسفار العهد  القديم وفسر لهم كل ما تنبأ به عنه الأنبياء من نبوات " ثم أبتدأ من موسى ومن  جميع الأنبياء يفسر لهما الأمور المختصة به في جميع الكتب... وقال لهم هذا هو  الكلام الذي كلمتكم به وأنا بعد معكم انه لا بد أن يتم جميع ما هو مكتوب عني في  ناموس موسى والأنبياء و المزامير. حينئذ فتح ذهنهم ليفهموا الكتب. وقال لهم هكذا هو  مكتوب وهكذا كان ينبغي أن المسيح يتألم ويقوم من الأموات في اليوم الثالث وأن يكرز  باسمه بالتوبة ومغفرة الخطايا لجميع الأمم مبتدأ من أورشليم وانتم شهود لذلك "  (لو44: 24-47). " وتشهدون انتم أيضا لأنكم معي من الابتداء " (يو27:  15).*
* ومنحهم معرفة أسرار ملكوت الله، ملكوت السموات،  ومن ثم فقد رأوا ما لم يره أحد من الأنبياء والأبرار قبلهم وسمعوا ما لم يسمع به  غيرهم " أعطى لكم أن تعرفوا أسرار ملكوت السموات وأما لأولئك فلم يعط … فطوبى  لعيونكم لأنها تبصر ولآذانكم لأنها تسمع فإني الحق أقول لكم أن أنبياء وأبرار  كثيرين اشتهوا أن يروا ما أنتم ترون ولم يروا وأن يسمعوا ما أنتم تسمعون ولم  يسمعوا " (مت13: 11،16-17). وأعطاهم السلطان الرسولي لكي يخرجوا الشياطين  ويشفوا المرضى ويقيموا الموتى ويصنعوا الآيات والعجائب والمعجزات:  *
*" ثم دعا  تلاميذه الاثني عشر وأعطاهم سلطانا على أرواح نجسة حتى يخرجوها ويشفوا كل  مرض وكل ضعف " (مت1: 10)، " ويكون لهم سلطان على شفاء الأمراض وإخراج  الشياطين " (مر15: 3)، وقال لهم " ها أنا أعطيكم سلطانا لتدوسوا الحيات  والعقارب وكل قوة العدو ولا يضركم شيء " (لو19: 10). كما أعطاهم سلطان الحل والربط  " الحق أقول لكم كل ما تربطونه على الأرض يكون مربوطا في السماء وكل ما تحلونه  على الأرض يكون محلولا في السماء " (مت18: 18)، وقال لبطرس الرسول " وأعطيك  مفاتيح ملكوت السماوات فكل ما تربطه على الأرض يكون مربوطا في السماوات وكل ما تحله  على الأرض يكون محلولا في السماوات " (مت19: 16).*
* ويصف القديس بولس الرسول هذا السلطان الرسولى  الذي أعطاه لهم السيد المسيح ب " سلطاني في الإنجيل " (1كو18: 9)، "  سلطاننا الذي أعطانا إياه الرب لبنيانكم " (2كو8: 10)، " السلطان الذي  أعطاني إياه الرب للبنيان " (2كو10: 13). وقال لتلميذه تيموثاوس " تكلم بهذه  وعظ ووبخ بكل سلطان لا يستهن بك أحد "(2تى15: 2).*

*2 - الوعد  بالروح القدس*
*وعد السيد  المسيح تلاميذه ورسله أنه سيرسل لهم الروح القدس، روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق،  روح الله الآب وروح الابن أيضاً " روح المسيح " (رو9: 8)، " روح يسوع  المسيح " (في19: 1)، " أرسل الله روح ابنه " (غل6: 4). فالآب والابن  واحد " أنا والآب واحد "، والآب والابن والروح القدس واحد، ليحل عليهم ويسكن  فيهم ويعمل من خلالهم ويتكلم على لسانهم وبفمهم ويعلمهم أمور كثيرة " يعلمهم كل  شيء " ويرشدهم " في التعليم والكرازة " إلى كل الحق " ويذكرهم بكل ما قاله  السيد وعلمه لهم وعمله أمامهم " جميع ما أبتدأ يسوع يفعله ويعلم به إلى  اليوم الذي أرتفع فيه " (أع1: 1،2) لكي يكرزوا بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها في العالم  كله " فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس.  وعلموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم به. وها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى  انقضاء الدهر " (مت19: 27،20): *
*+ " فمتى  أسلموكم فلا تهتموا كيف أو بما تتكلمون لأنكم تعطون في تلك الساعة ما تتكلمون  به، لان لستم انتم المتكلمين بل روح أبيكم الذي يتكلم فيكم " (مت20:  10).*
*+ " بل مهما  أعطيتم في تلك الساعة فبذلك تكلموا لان لستم انتم المتكلمين بل الروح القدس  " (مر11: 13).*
*+ " لان  الروح القدس يعلمكم في تلك الساعة ما يجب أن تقولوه " (لو12:  12).*
*+ " لأني  أنا أعطيكم فهماً وحكمةً لا يقدر جميع معانديكم أن يقاوموها أو يناقضوها " (لو15:  21).*
*+ " وأنا  اطلب من الاب فيعطيكم معزيا آخر ليمكث معكم إلى الأبد، روح الحق الذي لا يستطيع  العالم أن يقبله لأنه لا يراه ولا يعرفه وأما انتم فتعرفونه لأنه ماكث معكم ويكون  فيكم... وأما المعزي الروح القدس الذي سيرسله الاب باسمي فهو يعلمكم كل شيء ويذكركم  بكل ما قلته لكم " (يو16: 14،17،26).*
*+ " ومتى  جاء المعزي الذي سأرسله أنا إليكم من الاب روح الحق الذي من عند الاب  ينبثق فهو يشهد لي. وتشهدون أنتم أيضاً لأنكم معي من الابتداء "  (يو26: 15،27).*
*+ " وأما  متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما  يسمع يتكلم به ويخبركم بأمور آتية. ذاك يمجدني لأنه يأخذ مما لي  ويخبركم. كل ما للآب هو لي. لهذا قلت انه يأخذ مما لي ويخبركم "(يو13: 16-15).  *
*+ وبعد  قيامته من الأموات " قال لهم هكذا هو مكتوب وهكذا كان ينبغي أن المسيح يتألم ويقوم  من الأموات في اليوم الثالث. وان يكرز باسمه بالتوبة ومغفرة الخطايا لجميع الأمم  مبتدأ من أورشليم وانتم شهود لذلك. وها أنا أرسل إليكم موعد أبى  فاقيموا في مدينة أورشليم إلى أن تلبسوا قوة من الأعالي " (لو44: 24-49)، "  ولما قال هذا نفخ وقال لهم اقبلوا الروح القدس " (يو22:  20).*
*+ " أوصى  بالروح القدس الرسل الذين اختارهم " (أع2: 1).*
*+ وقال لهم  " لان يوحنا عمد بالماء وأما انتم فستتعمدون بالروح القدس ليس بعد هذه  الأيام بكثير " (أع5: 1).*
*+ " لكنكم  ستنالون قوة متى حل الروح القدس عليكم وتكونون لي شهودا في أورشليم وفي كل  اليهودية والسامرة والى أقصى الأرض " (اع8: 1).*
*+ " فتقدم  يسوع وكلمهم قائلا دفع إلى كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض. فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع  الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس. وعلموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم  به. وها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر " (مت20:  28).*

*3 - شهادة  الروح القدس وعمله في الرسل*
*وبعد صعود  السيد المسيح إلى السماء حقق ما وعد به لتلاميذه وأرسل الروح القدس الذي حل عليهم  وظهر في شكل وهيئة ألسنه منقسمة كأنها من نار " وامتلأ الجميع من الروح القدس  وابتدأوا يتكلمون بالسنة أخرى كما أعطاهم الروح أن ينطقوا " (أع4: 2)، " و  لما صلوا تزعزع المكان الذي كانوا مجتمعين فيه وامتلأ الجميع من الروح القدس وكانوا  يتكلمون بكلام الله بمجاهرة " (أع31: 4). *
* كانت شهادة الرسل للمسيح مبنية على ثلاثة أركان  رئيسية هي: *
*(1) تعليم  السيد المسيح كلمة الله الحي النازل من السماء وكلامه الذي هو كلام  الله؛*
*+ "  الكلام الذي أكلمكم به هو روح وحياة " (يو22: 2).*
*+ " من  رذلني ولم يقبل كلامي فله من يدينه الكلام الذي تكلمت به هو يدينه في اليوم  الأخير " (يو48: 12). *
*+ " الست  تؤمن أنى أنا في الآب والآب في الكلام الذي أكلمكم به لست أتكلم به من نفسي  لكن الآب الحال في هو يعمل الأعمال " (يو10: 14).*
*+ " الذي لا  يحبني لا يحفظ كلامي والكلام الذي تسمعونه ليس لي بل للآب الذي أرسلني " (يو24:  14). *
*+ " انتم  الآن أنقياء لسبب الكلام الذي كلمتكم به " (يو3: 15). *
*+ " وخاطب  الآب قائلاً لان الكلام الذي أعطيتني قد أعطيتهم " (يو8:  17).*
*وشهادته  لنفسه باعتباره القدوس الحق الذي يقول الحق " أجاب يسوع وقال لهم وان كنت اشهد  لنفسي فشهادتي حق لاني اعلم من أين أتيت وإلي أين اذهب " (يو14: 8)، وشهادة  الآب له " أنا هو الشاهد لنفسي ويشهد لي الاب الذي أرسلني " (يو17: 8،18)،  عند المعمودية وعلى جبل التجلى " هذا هو أبني الحبيب الذي به سررت" (مت17: 3؛5:  17)، وشهادة الأعمال الإعجازية التي كان يعملها: *
*+ "  الأعمال التي أنا اعملها باسم أبى هي تشهد لي " (يو25:  10).*
*+ " هذه  الأعمال بعينها التي أنا اعملها هي تشهد لي " (يو36: 5).*
*+ "  فآمنوا بالأعمال لكي تعرفوا وتؤمنوا أن الآب في وأنا فيه " (يو38:  10).*
*+ "الآب  الحال في هو يعمل الأعمال " (يو10: 14). *
*+ " أنى  في الآب والآب في وإلا فصدقوني لسبب الأعمال نفسها " (يو11: 14).  *
* (2) شهادة  نبوات القديم عنه " له يشهد جميع الأنبياء أن كل من يؤمن به ينال باسمه  غفران الخطايا " (أع43: 10)، " الذين تنبأوا عن النعمة التي لأجلكم باحثين أي وقت  أو ما الوقت الذي كان يدل عليه روح المسيح الذي فيهم إذ سبق فشهد بالآلام  التي للمسيح والأمجاد التي بعدها " (1بط11: 1)، " فتشوا الكتب لأنكم تظنون أن  لكم فيها حياة أبدية وهي التي تشهد لي " (يو39: 5). *
*(3) شهادة  الروح القدس له من خلال تلاميذه ورسله، يقول القديس بطرس بالروح " هذا أقامه الله  في اليوم الثالث وأعطى أن يصير ظاهراً ليس لجميع الشعب بل لشهود سبق الله  فانتخبهم لنا نحن الذين أكلنا وشربنا معه بعد قيامته من الأموات " (أع41: 10)،  كما قال القديس يوحنا بالروح القدس " الذي كان من البدء الذي سمعناه الذي رأيناه  بعيوننا الذي شاهدناه ولمسته أيدينا من جهة كلمة الحياة. فان الحياة أظهرت وقد  رأينا ونشهد ونخبركم بالحياة الأبدية التي كانت عند الاب وأظهرت لنا. الذي رأيناه  وسمعناه نخبركم به لكي يكون لكم أيضا شركة معنا وأما شركتنا نحن فهي مع الاب ومع  ابنه يسوع المسيح. ونكتب إليكم هذا لكي يكون فرحكم كاملا. وهذا هو الخبر الذي  سمعناه منه ونخبركم به أن الله نور و ليس فيه ظلمة البتة "  (1يو1: 1-5). *
*" ونحن قد  نظرنا ونشهد أن الاب قد أرسل الابن مخلصا للعالم " (1يو14:  4).*
*" وهذه  هي الشهادة أن الله أعطانا حياة أبدية وهذه الحياة هي في ابنه "(1يو11:  5).*
*" الذي  شهد بكلمة الله وبشهادة يسوع المسيح بكل ما رآه " (رؤ2:  1).*
*" أنا  يوحنا … كنت في الجزيرة التي تدعى بطمس من اجل كلمة الله ومن اجل شهادة  يسوع المسيح " (رؤ9: 1).*
*+ وكما قال  القديس بطرس بالروح " لأننا لم نتبع خرافات مصنعة إذ عرفناكم بقوة ربنا يسوع  المسيح و مجيئه بل قد كنا معاينين عظمته. لأنه اخذ من الله الاب كرامة ومجدا إذ  اقبل عليه صوت كهذا من المجد الاسنى هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي أنا سررت به. ونحن  سمعنا هذا الصوت مقبلا من السماء إذ كنا معه في الجبل المقدس " (1بط16:  1-21). وقال في كرازته لليهود والأمم أيضا: " فيسوع هذا أقامه الله ونحن  جميعا شهود لذلك " (أع32: 2)، " ورئيس الحياة قتلتموه الذي أقامه الله من  الأموات ونحن شهود لذلك " (أع15: 3) " وأوصانا أن نكرز للشعب ونشهد بان  هذا هو المعين من الله ديانا للأحياء والأموات " (أع42:  10).*
*+" وبقوة  عظيمة كان الرسل يؤدون الشهادة بقيامة الرب يسوع " (أع33:  4).*
*+ " كان  بولس منحصرا بالروح وهو يشهد لليهود بالمسيح يسوع " (أع5:  18).*
* ومن ثم فقد كان كل تعليم الرسل هو ما شهد به وما  علم به الروح القدس على لسانهم وبأفواههم ودونه بأقلامهم. وكان كل ما كُتب ودُون  وسُجل في العهد الجديد، كل حرف وكل كلمة وكل عبارة وكل جملة وكل فقرة وكل فصل وكل  سفر في الأناجيل الأربعة وسفر أعمال الرسل وجميع الرسائل وسفر الرؤيا، هو ما أوحى  به الله بروحه القدوس " كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله "، " هو ما تنفس به الله "  بروحه القدوس، " كلمة الله " ووحيه الإلهي. *

*2- تأكيد  العهد الجديد لذاته أنه كلمة الله*
* ويؤكد العهد  الجديد في كل آيه من آياته أنه كلمة الله ووحيه الإلهي من خلال تأكيد السيد المسيح  للرسل بأن سيتكلم على لسانهم وبفمهم بالروح القدس الذي كان يعمل فيهم وبهم ويوجههم  ويقودهم ويرشدهم. وكانوا أثناء كرازتهم حارين بالروح مقيدين بالروح، محصورين بالروح  ؛ " ولم يقدروا أن يقاوموا الحكمة والروح الذي كان يتكلم به " (أع10: 6)،  " فقال الروح لفيلبس تقدم ورافق هذه المركبة " (أع29: 8)، " وبينما بطرس  متفكر في الرؤيا قال له الروح " (أع19: 10)، " فقال لي الروح أن اذهب  " (أع12: 11)، " وأشار بالروح " (أع28: 11)، " فلما أتوا إلي ميسيا حاولوا  أن يذهبوا إلي بيثينية فلم يدعهم الروح " (أع7: 16)، " كان بولس منحصرا  بالروح وهو يشهد لليهود بالمسيح يسوع " (اع15: 22)، " كان وهو حار  بالروح يتكلم ويعلم بتدقيق ما يختص بالرب "، (أع25: 18)، " ها أنا اذهب إلي  أورشليم مقيدا بالروح " (أع22: 20)، " كانوا يقولون لبولس بالروح أن  لا يصعد إلي أورشليم " (أع4: 21)، " كنت في الروح في يوم الرب " (رؤ10: 1)،  " من له أذن فليسمع ما يقوله الروح للكنائس " (رؤ17: 2)، " صرت في  الروح " (رؤ2: 4)، " يقول الروح " (رؤ13: 14)، " فمضى بي بالروح  " (رؤ3: 17)، " وذهب بي بالروح " (رؤ10: 21).*
*+ وكما كلم  الله الآباء والأنبياء في القديم فقد ظهر الله وكلم التلاميذ والأنبياء والرسل، في  العهد الجديد، في أبنه الذي صار جسدا، صورة الله الذي أحذ صورة الإنسان وحل بيننا:  " الله بعدما كلم الآباء بالأنبياء قديما بأنواع وطرق كثيرة كلمنا في هذه الأيام  الأخيرة في ابنه الذي جعله وارثا لكل شيء الذي به أيضا عمل العالمين الذي وهو بهاء  مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته " (عب1:  1-3).*
*"  والكلمة صار جسدا وحل بيننا ورأينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الاب مملوءا نعمة  وحقا … ومن ملئه نحن جميعا أخذنا ونعمة فوق نعمة. لان الناموس بموسى أعطي أما  النعمة والحق فبيسوع المسيح صارا. الله لم يره أحد قط الابن الوحيد الذي هو في  حضن الاب هو خبر " (يو1: 1-3،14،16،18).*
*وكان  الكثيرون من رسل المسيح أنبياءً مثل أغابوس " وفي تلك الأيام انحدر أنبياء  من أورشليم إلى إنطاكية. وقام واحد منهم أسمه أغابوس وأشار بالروح أن جوعاً  عظيماً كان عتيداً أن يصير على كل المسكونة " (أع27: 11،28)، وبرنابا وسمعان الذي  يدعى نيجر" وكان في إنطاكية في الكنيسة هناك أنبياء ومعلمون برنابا وسمعان..  ومناين " (أع1: 13)، ويهوذا وسيلا " ويهوذا وسيلا إذ كانا هما أيضا نبيين  وعظا الأخوة بكلام كثير وشدداهما " (أع32: 15). وخاطب الملاك القديس يوحنا في  الرؤيا باعتباره أحد الأنبياء " لأني عبد معك ومع أخوتك الأنبياء " (رؤ9:  22). وكان ترتيب الأنبياء في الكنيسة تالي للرسل " فوضع الله أناسا في الكنيسة  أولا رسلا ثانيا أنبياء ثالثا معلمين ثم قوات … ألعل الجميع  رسل ألعل الجميع أنبياء ألعل الجميع معلمون " (1كو28: 12،29)، " وهو أعطى  البعض أن يكونوا رسلا والبعض أنبياء والبعض مبشرين والبعض رعاة ومعلمين " (أف11:  4). *
* وكانت رسالتهم ورسالة الأنبياء السابقين واحدة  " مبنيين على أساس الرسل والأنبياء ويسوع المسيح نفسه حجر الزاوية الذي فيه  كل البناء مركباً معاً ينمو هيكلاً مقدساً في الرب " (أف20: 2،21)، " لتذكروا  الأقوال التي قالها سابقا الأنبياء القديسون ووصيتنا نحن الرسل وصية الرب  والمخلص " (2بط2: 3). *
* وكانت أسفار العهد الجديد مساوية لأسفار العهد  القديم كوحي إلهي، فيستشهد القديس بولس بآيتين الأولى من سفر التثنية (4: 25)  والثانية من الإنجيل للقديس لوقا (7: 10) مسبوقين بعبارة " الكتاب يقول "  والتي تعنى " الكتاب المقدس "، كلام الله المكتوب بالروح القدس " لأن الكتاب  يقول لا تكم ثوراً دارساً. والفاعل مستحق أجرته " (1تى 18: 5)، كما يشير القديس  بطرس إلى رسائل القديس بولس باعتبارها أسفار مقدسة " واحسبوا أناة ربنا خلاصاً كما  كتب إليكم أخونا الحبيب بولس أيضاً بحسب الحكمة المعطاة له كما في الرسائل  كلها أيضا متكلماً فيها عن هذه الأمور " (2بط15: 3،16)، وتكلم القديس يوحنا بالروح  عن رؤياه لكونها " كتاب نبوة " لا يجوز زيادة حرف عليه أو حذف حرف منه، فقال  له الملاك " طوبى للذي يقرا وللذين يسمعون أقوال النبوة ويحفظون ما هو مكتوب  فيها لان الوقت قريب " (رؤ3: 1).*
*" طوبى لمن  يحفظ أقوال نبوة هذا الكتاب " (رؤ7: 22). كما يحذر الملاك من زيادة أو نقصان  حرف من حروفه وبالتالي ينطبق هذا التحذير على كل أسفار العهد الجديد " لأني اشهد  لكل من يسمع أقوال نبوة هذا الكتاب أن كان أحد يزيد على هذا يزيد الله عليه  الضربات المكتوبة في هذا الكتاب. وان كان أحد يحذف من أقوال كتاب هذه النبوة  يحذف الله نصيبه من سفر الحياة و من المدينة المقدسة ومن المكتوب في هذا  الكتاب " (ؤ18: 22،19).*

*3- تأكيد كل  سفر في العهد الجديد أنه كلمة الله*
* ويعلن كل سفر من أسفار العهد الجديد ويؤكد أنه  كلمة الله الموحى بها وأنه تعليم الرب يسوع المسيح الذي علمه وأعماله التي عملها  قبل صعوده وتعليمه الذي علمه وأعماله التي عملها بالروح القدس من خلال تلاميذه بعد  صعوده وجلوسه عن يمين العظمة في الأعالي، والذي كتب بالروح القدس " كل الكتاب هو  موحى به من الله "، " ما تنفس به الله، نفس الله "، كتاب الله الذي كتبه تلاميذ  المسيح ورسله بالروح القدس " مسوقين من الروح القدس ".*

*1 –  الأناجيل الأربعة وسفر أعمال الرسل*
*(1) الإنجيل للقديس متى*
*يبدأ  الإنجيل للقديس متى بربط السيد المسيح بسجلات العهد القديم باعتباره المسيح الآتي  الذي تنبأ عنه جميع الأنبياء فيقول " كتاب ميلاد يسوع المسيح أبن داود أبن  إبراهيم..الخ " (مت1: 1). وكما يؤكد استمرارية كلمة الله ووحيه الإلهي في  الكتاب المقدس كله، في العهدين القديم والجديد، بقول السيد المسيح " لا تظنوا  أنى جئت لأنقض الناموس والأنبياء. ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل " (مت 17: 5). ويشير  دائما لما سبق أن تنبأ به الأنبياء في العهد القديم عن المسيح وعن تعليمه وأعماله  بعبارات: " أفما قرأتم ما قيل لكم من قبل الله القائل " (مت31: 22)،" لكي  يتم ما قيل بالأنبياء " (مت23: 2)،" وهذا كله كان لكي يتم ما قيل من الرب  بالنبي القائل " (مت22: 1؛15: 2؛مت4: 21؛35: 27)، " حينئذ تم ما قيل  بارميا النبي القائل " (مت17: 2؛9: 27)،" لأنه هكذا مكتوب بالنبي "  (مت5: 2)،" لكي يتم ما قيل باشعياء النبي القائل " (مت14: 4؛17: 8؛17:  12؛35: 13)،" مكتوب " مت4: 4،6،7،10؛13: 21)، " ما هو مكتوب عنه "  (مت24: 26)،" لأنه مكتوب " (مت31: 26). ويختم بقول السيد " تقدم يسوع وكلمهم  قائلا دفع إلى كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض. فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم  باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس. وعلموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم به. وها أنا  معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر أمين " (مت 17: 28-20).*

*(2) الإنجيل  للقديس مرقس*
*يبدأ  الإنجيل للقديس مرقس بقول الوحي الإلهي " بدء إنجيل يسوع المسيح ابن الله، كما  هو مكتوب في الأنبياء " (مر1: 1-2)، ويختم بقوله " أخيرا ظهر للأحد عشر… وقال  لهم اذهبوا إلى العالم اجمع واكرزوا بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها. من آمن واعتمد خلص ومن  لم يؤمن يدن " (مر14: 16-20).*

*(3) الإنجيل للقديس لوقا*
* يبدأ الوحي  الإلهي في الإنجيل للقديس لوقا بالتأكيد على أنه يدون كلمة الله التي سلمها السيد  المسيح لتلاميذه الذين كانوا شهوداً عياناً له والتي سلموها بالروح القدس للكنيسة.  ويؤكد أنه جمع كل شيء بكل تدقيق من مصادره الأساسية، أي الرسل والقديسة مريم  العذراء: " إذ كان كثيرون قد اخذوا بتأليف قصة في الأمور المتيقنة عندنا (يدونون  رواية الأحداث التي جرت بيننا) كما سلمها إلينا الذين كانوا منذ البدء معاينين (كما  نقلها إلينا الذين كانوا من البدء شهود عيان) وخداما للكلمة رأيت أنا أيضا إذ قد  تتبعت كل شيء من الأول(من أصوله) بتدقيق أن اكتب على التوالي (حسب ترتيبها الصحيح)  إليك أيها العزيز ثاوفيلس لتعرف صحة الكلام الذي عُلمت به (تلقيتهُ) " (لو1: 1-4).  ويختم بقوله: " وقال لهم هذا هو الكلام الذي كلمتكم به وأنا بعد معكم انه لا بد أن  يتم جميع ما هو مكتوب عني في ناموس موسى والأنبياء والمزامير. حينئذ فتح ذهنهم  ليفهموا الكتب. وقال لهم هكذا هو مكتوب وهكذا كان ينبغي أن المسيح يتألم ويقوم من  الأموات في اليوم الثالث وان يكرز باسمه بالتوبة ومغفرة الخطايا لجميع الأمم  مبتدأ من أورشليم وانتم شهود لذلك. وها أنا أرسل إليكم موعد آبي فأقيموا في  مدينة أورشليم إلي أن تلبسوا قوة من الأعالي " (لو44:  24-52).*

*(4) الإنجيل  للقديس يوحنا*
*أما الإنجيل  للقديس يوحنا فيبدأ مثل سفر التكوين بالبدء، ولكن ليس بدء الخليقة وإنما البدء  الأزلي قبل الخليقة، وتجسد الكلمة في ملء الزمان " في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة  كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله. هذا كان في البدء عند الله. كل شيء به كان وبغيره  لم يكن شيء مما كان فيه كانت الحياة والحياة كانت نور الناس … والكلمة صار جسداً  وحل بيننا ورأينا مجده مجداً كما لوحيد من الآب مملؤا نعمةً وحقاً " (يو 1:  1-3،14). ويختم مؤكداً شهادة يوحنا الشخصية بالروح القدس لكل ما علم وعمل السيد  المسيح كشاهد عيان فيقول " هذا هو التلميذ الذي يشهد بهذا وكتب هذا. ونعلم أن  شهادته حق " (يو24: 21)، ثم يوضح هدف وغرض كتابة الإنجيل بقوله " وأما هذه  فقد كتبت لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله ولكي تكون لكم إذا آمنتم حياة  باسمه " (يو31: 20).*

*(5) سفر  أعمال الرسل*
* هو الجزء  الثاني والاستمرار الطبيعي للإنجيل للقديس لوقا ويقول دونت في كتابي الأول جميع ما  عمل يسوع وعلم منذ بداية رسالته إلى اليوم الذي أرتفع فيه إلى السماء بعد أن وعد  تلاميذه ورسله بالروح القدس الذي سيقودهم ويوجههم ويرشدهم في كرازتهم ببشارة  الملكوت " الكلام الأول أنشأته يا ثاوفيلس عن جميع ما ابتدأ يسوع يفعله ويعلم به  إلى اليوم الذي أرتفع *

*2 - رسائل  القديس بولس الرسول*
*فيه بعدما  أوصى بالروح القدس الرسل الذين أختارهم. الذين أراهم أيضا نفسه حيا ببراهين كثيرة  بعدما تألم وهو يظهر لهم أربعين يوما ويتكلم عن الأمور المختصة بملكوت الله. وفيما  هو مجتمع معهم أوصاهم أن لا يبرحوا من أورشليم بل ينتظروا موعد الآب الذي سمعتموه  مني … لكنكم ستنالون قوة متى حل الروح القدس  عليكم وتكونون لي شهودا في أورشليم وفي كل اليهودية والسامرة والى أقصى الأرض "  (أع1: 1-8). ثم يسجل ويدون حلول الروح القدس على التلاميذ والرسل يوم الخمسين وعمله  فيهم ومن ثم تكرر استخدام العبارات الدالة على توجيه وقيادة الروح القدس في الرسل  والكرازة ونشر كلمة الله وتدوينه وعمله فيهم: " وامتلا الجميع من الروح  القدس وابتداوا يتكلمون بالسنة أخرى كما أعطاهم الروح أن ينطقوا "(أع4: 2)، " امتلا  بطرس من الروح القدس وقال " (أع8: 4)،" وامتلا الجميع من الروح القدس وكانوا  يتكلمون بكلام الله بمجاهرة " (أع31: 4؛9: 13؛52: 13)، " تكذب على الروح  القدس " (أع3: 5)، " ونحن شهود له بهذه الأمور والروح القدس أيضا " (أع32: 5)، "  مملوءين من الروح القدس " (أع3: 6)، " مملوا من الإيمان والروح القدس "  (أع5: 6)، " تقاومون الروح القدس " (أع51: 17)،" ممتلئ من الروح  القدس " (أع55: 7؛24: 11)، " يقبلوا الروح القدس " (أع15: 8؛17: 8؛47: 10)،  " يقبل الروح القدس " (أع19: 8)، " وتمتلئ من الروح القدس " (أع17:  9)، " بتعزية الروح القدس " (أع31: 9)، " حل الروح القدس " (أع44:  10؛15: 11؛6: 19)، " موهبة الروح القدس قد انسكبت " (أع45: 10)، "  قال الروح القدس " (أع2: 13)، " أرسلا من الروح القدس " (أع4: 13)،  " رأى الروح القدس ونحن " (أع28: 15)، " منعهم الروح القدس " (أع6:  16)، " قبلتم الروح القدس " (أع2: 19)، " الروح القدس يشهد في كل  مدينة قائلا " (أع23: 20)،" أقامكم الروح القدس " (أع28: 20)، " هذا يقوله  الروح القدس " (أع11: 21)، " كلم الروح القدس " (أع25: 28)، " فقال  الروح "(أع10: 6؛19: 10؛12: 11)، " أشار بالروح " (28: 11)، " فلم  يدعهم الروح " (أع7: 16)، " مقيدا بالروح " (أع22: 20)، " يقولون …  بالروح " (أع4: 21).*

*يؤكد القديس  بولس الرسول في جميع الرسائل التي كتبها بالروح القدس على أربعة حقائق أساسية وهى ؛  (1) أنه كرسول للمسيح مدعوا دعوة خاصة، فقد دعاه الرب يسوع المسيح مباشرة عندما ظهر  له في الطريق إلى دمشق، (2) وانه يكرز بالإنجيل بناء على إعلان مباشر من الرب يسوع  المسيح، (3) وأنه يبشر بإنجيل المسيح المكروز به للخليقة كلها، ولكنه ائتمن على  إنجيل الأمم، (4) وأن ما يقوله بالروح ويبشر به ويكتبه، كرسول ونبي للرب، في  الرسائل ليس هو كلام الحكمة البشرية إنما هو كلام الروح القدس، كلام الله ووصايا  الرب " فالان أيها الاخوة أن جئت إليكم متكلما بالسنة فماذا أنفعكم أن لم أكلمكم  إما بإعلان أو بعلم أو بنبوة أو بتعليم " (1كو6: 14). وبالتالي فكل ما كتبه  في الرسائل هو كلام الله وكل رسالة منها هي سفر مقدس من أسفار الوحي الإلهي وجزء  أساسي من كتاب الله الموحى به بالروح القدس " كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله ":  *
*(1) فيبدأ  الرسالة إلى رومية بالقول " بولس عبد ليسوع المسيح المدعو رسولا المفرز لانجيل الله  " (رو1: 1)، ثم يضيف " أنى أنا رسول للأمم امجد خدمتي " (رو13: 11)، ويبدأ الرسائل  إلى كورنثوس 1 و2 وأفسس وكولوسى و2تيموثاؤس بتأكيد هذه الرسولية " بولس المدعو  رسولا ليسوع المسيح بمشيئة الله "، " بولس رسول يسوع المسيح " (1كو1:  1؛2كو1: 1؛أف1: 1؛كو1: 1؛2تى1: 1)، وكذلك الرسالة إلى تيطس " بولس عبد الله  ورسول يسوع المسيح " (تى1: 1). وفى الرسالة إلى غلاطية يؤكد أنه رسول لله الذي  أفرزه ودعاه من بطن أمه وليس رسولاًً من جهة إنسان " بولس رسول لا من الناس ولا  بإنسان بل بيسوع المسيح والله الآب.. ولكن لما سر الله الذي أفرزنى من بطن  أمي ودعاني بنعمته أن يعلن ابنه في لأبشر به بين الأمم للوقت لم أستشر لحماً ولا  دماً " (غل1: 115،16). ثم يؤكد أن الرب يسوع أعطاه كل علامات النبوة والرسولية  " أن علامات الرسول صنعت بينكم في كل صبر بآيات وعجائب وقوات " (2كو12:  12).*
*(2) ويؤكد مرات  كثيرة على أن الإنجيل الذي حمله وبشر به كان إعلاناً إلهياً مباشراً تسلمه من الرب  يسوع المسيح، الذي أيده في كرازته وبشارته بالآيات والمعجزات، التي شاهدها ويشهد  بها من خدم بينهم، والتي برهنت على حقيقة رسوليته، مباشرة " أن إنجيلنا لم يصر  لكم بالكلام فقط بل بالقوة أيضا وبالروح القدس وبيقين شديد كما تعرفون أي  رجال كنا بينكم من أجلكم " (1تس5: 1): *
*+ "  لأنني تسلمت من الرب ما سلمتكم أيضا " (1كو23: 11).*
*+ " وأعرفكم  أيها الاخوة بالإنجيل الذي بشرتكم به وقبلتموه وتقومون فيه وبه أيضا تخلصون  … فأنني سلمت إليكم في الأول ما قبلته أنا أيضا أن المسيح  مات من اجل خطايانا حسب الكتب " (1كو3: 15).*
*+ " وأعرفكم  أيها الأخوة الإنجيل الذي بشرتُ به أنهُ ليس بحسب إنسان. لأني لم اقبلهُ  من عند إنسان ولا علمته. بل بإعلان يسوع المسيح " (غل11: 1،12).  *
*+ " أنه  بإعلان عرفني بالسر كما سبقت فكتبت بالإيجاز … سر المسيح الذي … أعلن الآن لرسله القديسين وأنبيائه بالروح " (أف3:  3). *
*+ " وللقادر  أن يثبتكم حسب إنجيلي والكرازة بيسوع المسيح حسب إعلان السر *
*الذي كان  مكتوما في الأزمنة الأزلية " (رو25: 6). *
*(3) ويعلن أن  الإنجيل الذي بشر به هو نفس الإنجيل الذي بشربه جميع رسل المسيح في كل العالم الذي  هو " إنجيل الله الذي سبق فوعد به بأنبيائه في الكتب المقدسة عن ابنه الذي  صار من نسل داود من جهة الجسد " (رو1: 1-3)، ابنه هذا الذي كلمنا، الله، من خلاله  كما سبق أن كلم الآباء في العهد القديم من خلال الأنبياء " الله بعدما كلم  الآباء بالأنبياء قديما بأنواع وطرق كثيرة كلمنا في هذه الأيام الأخيرة في ابنه  الذي جعله وارثا لكل شيء الذي به أيضا عمل العالمين الذي وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره  وحامل كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته بعدما صنع بنفسه تطهيرا لخطايانا جلس في يمين العظمة  في الأعالي " (عب1: 1-3). وان كان هو قد أؤتمن على إنجيل الأمم، أي الكرازة للأمم  كما كان القديس بطرس مؤتمناً على إنجيل الختان، أي البشارة لليهود:  *
*+ " الإنجيل  الذي سمعتموه المكروز به في كل الخليقة التي تحت السماء الذي صرت أنا بولس خادما له  " (كو23: 1).*
*+ " بقوة  آيات وعجائب بقوة روح الله حتى أنى من أورشليم وما حولها إلى الليريكون قد أكملت  التبشير بإنجيل المسيح " (رو19: 15).*
*+ " أنى  أؤتمنت على إنجيل الغرلة كما بطرس على إنجيل الختان " (غل7:  2).*
*(4) كما يؤكد  بالروح القدس أن كل ما يقوله ويكتبه ليس هو كلام إنسان ولا كلام حكمة إنسانية إنما  هو كلام الله، كلام الرب، وصايا الرب، تعليم الروح القدس: *
*+ " وكلامي  و كرازتي لم يكونا بكلام الحكمة الإنسانية المقنع بل ببرهان الروح  والقوة " (كو4: 2).*
*+ " بل  نتكلم بحكمة الله في سر الحكمة المكتومة التي سبق الله فعينها قبل الدهور  لمجدنا " (1كو7: 2)، وما " أعلنه لنا الله بروحة " (1كو10:  2).*
*+ " ونحن لم  نأخذ روح العالم بل الروح الذي من الله لنعرف الأشياء الموهوبة لنا من الله التي  نتكلم بها أيضا لا بأقوال تعلمها حكمة إنسانية بل بما يعلمه الروح القدس  قارنين الروحيات بالروحيات " (1كو12: 2،13).*
*+ " أن كان  أحد يحسب نفسه نبيا أو روحيا فليعلم ما اكتبه إليكم انه وصايا الرب "  (1كو37: 14). *
*+ " لأنكم  تعلمون أية وصايا أعطيناكم بالرب يسوع " (1تس2: 4).*
*+ " لأنكم  إذ تسلمتم منا كلمة خبر من الله قبلتموها لا ككلمة أناس بل كما هي بالحقيقة  ككلمة الله التي تعمل أيضا فيكم انتم المؤمنين " (1تس13:  2).*
*+ "  فأقول هذا واشهد في الرب أن لا تسلكوا في ما بعد كما يسلك سائر الأمم أيضا ببطل  ذهنهم " (أف17: 4).*
*+ "  فأننا نقول لكم هذا بكلمة الرب أننا نحن الأحياء الباقين إلي مجيء الرب لا  نسبق الراقدين " (1تس15: 4).*
*+ " أقول  الصدق في المسيح لا اكذب و ضميري شاهد لي بالروح القدس "  *
*(رو9:  1).*
*ومن ثم كانت  الرسائل تقرأ على جميع المؤمنين لأنها كلمة الله المكتوبه بالروح القدس على يد أو  بيد القديس بولس الرسول " أناشدكم بالرب أن تقرأ هذه الرسالة على جميع الأخوة  القديسين " (1تس27: 5). وكانت هذه الرسائل تقرأ بالتبادل فى جميع الكنائس كأسفار  مقدسة وكلمة الله " ومتى قرأت عندكم هذه الرسالة فاجعلوها تقرأ أيضا في كنيسة  اللاودكيين والتي من لاودكيا (أي الرسالة إلى أفسس كما يرى البعض) تقرأونها أنتم "  (كو16: 4)، وكان على المؤمنين طاعتها ككلام الله ووصاياه " وأن كان أحد لا يطيع  كلامنا بالرسالة فسموا هذا (فلاحظوه) ولا تخالطوه لكي يخجل " (2تس14:  3).*

*3 - الرسائل  الجامعة*
*الرسائل  الجامعة وهى رسالة يعقوب ورسالتا بطرس الأولى والثانية ورسائل القديس يوحنا الثلاث  ورسالة يهوذا. وقد كتبت بالروح القدس لجماعات كثيرة من المؤمنين، عدا يوحنا الثانية  والثالثة فهما قصيرتان جداً وكتبا لأفراد. *

*(1) رسالة  يعقوب*
*الذي يؤكد  فيها من البدء رسوليته لله الآب والابن ويقدم بالروح القدس، كرسول، مجموعة من  الفضائل المسيحية التى يجب أن يتحلى بها المؤمن مثل الصبر واحتمال التجارب "  يعقوب عبد الله والرب يسوع المسيح يهدي السلام إلى الاثني عشر سبطا الذين في  الشتات " (يع1: 4-6). وقد ضمت هذه الرسالة ست فقرات هي تفسير وصدى لبعض أقوال الرب  يسوع المسيح: *
*+ " وانما  إن كان أحدكم تعوزه حكمة فليطلب من الله الذي يعطي الجميع بسخاء ولا يعير فسيعطى له  " (يع 5: 2). وهى صدى وتفسير لقوله " أسالوا تعطوا. اطلبوا تجدوا. اقرعوا يفتح لكم  " (لو9: 11).*
*+ " أما  اختار الله فقراء هذا العالم أغنياء في الإيمان وورثة الملكوت الذي وعد به الذين  يحبونه " (يع5: 2). وهى صدى لقوله " طوباكم أيها المساكين لأن لكم ملكوت الله "  (لو20: 6).*
*+ " اتضعوا  قدام الرب فيرفعكم " (يع10: 4). وهى جوهر ومضمون قوله " كل من يرفع نفسه يتضع ومن  يضع نفسه يرتفع " (لو11: 14).*
*+ " هلم  الآن أيها الأغنياء ابكوا مولولين على شقاوتكم القادمة " (يع1: 5). وهى من قوله "  ويل لكم أيها الأغنياء. لأنكم قد نلتم عزائكم " (24: 6).*
*+ " غناكم  قد تهرأ وثيابكم قد أكلها العث. ذهبكم وفضتكم قد صدئا " (يع2: 5،3). وهى صدى لقوله  " اكنزوا لكم كنوزاً في السماء حيث لا يفسد سوس ولا صدأ " (مت20:  6).*
*+ " لا  تحلفوا لا بالسماء ولا بالأرض ولا بقسم آخر بل لتكن نعمكم نعم ولاكم لا لئلا تقعوا  تحت دينونة " (يع12: 5). وهى جوهر ومضمون قوله " لا تحلفوا البتة. لا بالسماء … ولا  بالأرض … ولا تحلف برأسك … بل ليكن كلامكم نعم نعم لا لا. وما زاد على ذلك فهو من  الشرير " (مت34: 5-37).*

*(2) رسالتا  بطرس الرسول*
*الذي يؤكد  فيهما رسوليته للمسيح وأنه شاهد عيان له بالروح القدس، فيقول في الأولى " بطرس  رسول يسوع المسيح إلى المتغربين من شتات بنتس …الخ " (1بط1: 1،2). " اطلب إلي  الشيوخ الذين بينكم أنا الشيخ رفيقهم والشاهد لآلام المسيح وشريك المجد  العتيد أن يعلن " (1بط1: 5). ويقول في الثانية " سمعان بطرس عبد يسوع المسيح و  رسوله إلى الذين نالوا معنا إيمانا ثمينا مساويا لنا ببر إلهنا والمخلص يسوع  المسيح " (2بط1: 1)، " لاننا لم نتبع خرافات مصنعة إذ عرفناكم بقوة ربنا يسوع  المسيح ومجيئه بل قد كنا معاينين عظمته لأنه اخذ من الله الآب كرامة و مجدا إذ اقبل  عليه صوت كهذا من المجد الاسنى هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي أنا سررت به ونحن سمعنا هذا  الصوت مقبلا من السماء إذ كنا معه في الجبل المقدس " (2بط17:  3،18).*

*(3) رسائل  يوحنا الثلاث*
*والذي يؤكد  فيهم شهادته بالروح القدس للمسيح كأحد شهود العيان الذين أعدهم المسيح وأيدهم بروحه  القدوس، فيقول في الأولى " الذي كان من البدء الذي سمعناه الذي رأيناه بعيوننا  الذي شاهدناه و لمسته أيدينا من جهة كلمة الحياة. فان الحياة أظهرت وقد  رأينا ونشهد ونخبركم بالحياة الأبدية التي كانت عند الاب وأظهرت لنا، الذي  رأيناه وسمعناه نخبركم به " (1يو1: 1-3). ويؤكد في الثانية أنه يكتب بسلطان  الرسولية المُعطى له " والآن اطلب منك يا كيرية لا كأني اكتب إليك وصية جديدة بل  التي كانت عندنا من البدء أن يحب بعضنا بعضا. وهذه هي المحبة أن نسلك بحسب  وصاياه هذه هي الوصية كما سمعتم من البدء أن تسلكوا فيها " (2يو6،7). ويقول في  الثالثة " كتبت إلى الكنيسة " (3يو9). ويقول عن ثقة الناس في شهادته "  ونحن أيضا نشهد وانتم تعلمون أن شهادتنا هي صادقة " (3يو12).  *

*(4) رسالة  يهوذا الرسول*
*والتي يؤكد  فيها سلطانه الرسولى وأنه يكتب الروح القدس عن الخلاص والإيمان المسلم بواسطة الرسل  " يهوذا عبد يسوع المسيح وأخو يعقوب إلى المدعوين المقدسين في الله الاب  والمحفوظين ليسوع المسيح لتكثر لكم الرحمة والسلام والمحبة، أيها الأحباء إذ كنت  اصنع كل الجهد لأكتب إليكم عن الخلاص المشترك اضطررت أن اكتب إليكم واعظا أن  تجتهدوا لآجل الإيمان المسلم مرة للقديسين " (يه1-3).*

*4- سفر  الرؤيا*
*أما سفر  الرؤيا فيؤكد من بدايته إلى نهايته أنه إعلان رؤوى أعطاه الرب يسوع المسيح الممجد  في السماء لعبده ونبيه يوحنا الذي كان تلميذه ورسوله " إعلان يسوع المسيح الذي  أعطاه إياه الله ليري عبيده ما لا بد أن يكون عن قريب وبينه مرسلا بيد ملاكه لعبده  يوحنا الذي شهد بكلمة الله وبشهادة يسوع المسيح بكل ما رآه طوبى للذي يقرا وللذين  يسمعون أقوال النبوة ويحفظون ما هو مكتوب فيها " (رؤ1: 1-3)." فقال لي (الملاك)  انظر لا تفعل لآني عبد معك ومع اخوتك الأنبياء والذين يحفظون أقوال هذا  الكتاب " (رؤ9: 22). ويسميه كتاب النبوة الذي لا يستطيع أحد أن يحذف منه أو  يضيف إليه " وقال لي لا تختم على أقول نبوة هذا الكتاب لان الوقت قريب … ثم  قال لي هذه الأقوال أمينة وصادقة والرب اله الأنبياء القديسين أرسل ملاكه ليري  عبيده ما ينبغي أن يكون سريعا " (رؤ16: 22-18). وهذا الكلام ينطبق على العهد  الجديد كله.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل الخامس*​ *كتابة وتدوين الوحي الإلهي ومداه*​ 
*1- كتابة  الأنبياء وتدوينهم للوحي الإلهي*
* بعد أن تسلم الأنبياء والرسل كلمة الله ووحيه  الذي نطق به الروح القدس على لسانهم وتكلم به على أفواههم وأعلنوه لمعاصريهم سواء  شفاهةً أو مكتوباً كلفهم الله بكتابه وحيه هذا وكلمته والكيفية التي تكلم بها إليهم  ونطق بها على لسانهم وبأفواههم والكيفية التي تكلموا بها، هم، ونادوا بكلمة الله  ووحيه الإلهي والأحداث المتعلقة بها والظروف التاريخية...الخ. وقد كتب هؤلاء  الأنبياء والرسل كلمة الله ووحيه، الذي سبق أن نطقوا به وأعلنوه وسلموه لمعاصريهم  وحفظوه شفوياً، في أسفار بناء على أمر الله وبوحيه الإلهي أيضاً " محمولين بالروح  القدس "، " مسوقين من الروح القدس " ؛ " وعندنا الكلمة النبوية وهي اثبت  التي تفعلون حسنا أن انتبهتم إليها كما إلى سراج منير في موضع مظلم إلى أن ينفجر  النهار ويطلع كوكب الصبح في قلوبكم عالمين هذا أولا أن كل نبوة الكتاب ليست  من تفسير خاص لأنه لم تأت نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان بل تكلم أناس الله القديسون  مسوقين من الروح القدس " (2بط19: 1-21). وعبارة " كل نبوة الكتاب " حرفياً هي "  كل نبوة الكتاب المقدس " فالكلمة المترجمة كتاب هنا هي " جرافيس - graphis - grafhV " وتعنى " الأسفار المقدسة، الكتاب المقدس - ******ure "، أي أن كل الكتاب المقدس، كل ما كتبه الأنبياء في الكتاب المقدس،  كل نقطة وكل حرف وكل كلمة وكل عبارة وكل جملة وكل فقرة وكل فصل، إصحاح، وكل سفر، كل  الكتاب المقدس، كتبه الروح القدس بواسطة، عن طريق، أناس الله القديسين، الأنبياء  والرسل، محمولين بالروح القدس، فقد كانوا في حالة تسليم كامل بالعقل والإرادة للروح  القدس الطاغي، الذي تكلم على لسانهم وبأفواههم ودون كتابه المقدس بواسطتهم، فالكتاب  المقدس هو كلمة الله ووحيه الإلهي.*
* قال القديس بولس بالروح القدس " وأما أنت فاثبت  على ما تعلمت وأيقنت عارفا ممن تعلمت وانك منذ الطفولية تعرف الكتب المقدسة  القادرة أن تحكمك للخلاص بالإيمان الذي في المسيح يسوع، كل الكتاب هو موحى به من  الله ونافع للتعليم والتوبيخ للتقويم والتأديب الذي في البر " (2تى15: 3-16).  وقد ورد النص الإلهي " كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله " في اليونانية هكذا "  grafh qeopneustoV pasa " " pasa  graphi theopneustos "، ويعنى " كل الأسفار المقدسة "، " كل الكتب المقدسة " التي عرفها  تيموثاؤس منذ الطفولية، " كل فقرة في الأسفار المقدسة، الكتاب المقدس ككل " هو "  نفس الله، ما تنفس به الله "، " كلمة الله "، " كل كلمة تخرج من فم الله " (مت4:  4)، كلمة الله ووحيه الإلهي الذى كتب ودون بوحي الله وأمره: *
*+ " فقال  الرب لموسى اكتب هذا تذكارا في الكتاب وضعه في مسامع يشوع فأنى سوف أمحو ذكر  عماليق من تحت السماء " (خر14: 17). *
*+ " وقال  الرب لموسى اكتب لنفسك هذه الكلمات لأنني بحسب هذه الكلمات قطعت عهدا معك ومع  إسرائيل " (خر27: 34).*
*+ "  فاكتب على اللوحين الكلمات التي كانت على اللوحين الأولين اللذين كسرتهما  وتضعهما في التابوت " (تث2: 10). *
*+ " فكتب  موسى جميع أقوال الرب " (خر4: 24). *
*+ " وكتب  موسى مخارجهم برحلاتهم حسب قول الرب " (عد2: 33).*
*+ " تقيم  لنفسك حجارة كبيرة تشيدها بالّشيد وتكتب عليها جميع كلمات هذا الناموس  …  وتكتب على الحجارة جميع كلمات هذا الناموس نقشا جيدا "(تث3: 27،8).*
*" وكتب  موسى هذه التوراة وسلمها للكهنة بني لاوي حاملي تابوت عهد الرب ولجميع شيوخ  إسرائيل " (تث9: 31).*
*+ " فالان  اكتبوا لأنفسكم هذا النشيد وعلم بني إسرائيل إياه ضعه في أفواههم لكي  يكون لي هذا النشيد شاهدا على بني إسرائيل … فكتب موسى هذا النشيد في ذلك  اليوم وعلم بني إسرائيل إياه " (تث19: 31،22).*
*+ " وكتب  يشوع هذا الكلام في سفر شريعة الله " (يش26: 24).*
*+ " فكلم  صموئيل الشعب بقضاء المملكة وكتبه في السفر ووضعه أمام الرب " (1صم25:  10).*
*+ ويقول  سليمان الحكيم " ألم اكتب لك أمورا شريفة من جهة مؤامرة ومعرفة " (ام20:  22).*
*+ ويقول  اشعياء النبي بالروح " وقال لي الرب خذ لنفسك لوحا كبيرا واكتب عليه بقلم  إنسان لمهير شلال حاش بز " (اش1: 8)، " تعال الآن اكتب هذا عندهم على لوح وارسمه  في سفر ليكون لزمن آت للابد إلى الدهور " (اش8: 30). *
*+ " هكذا  تكلم الرب اله إسرائيل قائلا اكتب كل الكلام الذي تكلمت به إليك في سفر  " (ار2: 30). وقال الله ارميا النبي " خذ لنفسك درج سفر واكتب فيه كل الكلام  الذي كلمتك به على إسرائيل وعلى يهوذا وعلى كل الشعوب " (ار2: 36).  *
*+ " فدعا  ارميا باروخ بي نيريا فكتب باروخ عن فم ارميا كل كلام الرب الذي كلمه به في درج  السفر " (ار4: 36). ويشرح باروخ الكاتب كيف كان ارميا النبي يمليه كلمة الله وهو  يكتبها بقلمه " فقال لهم باروخ بفمه كان يقرا لي كل هذا الكلام وأنا كنت اكتب في  السفر بالحبر " (ار18: 36). *
*+ ولما أحرق  الملك يهوياقيم ما سبق أن كتبه ارميا أمره الله قائلاً " عد فخذ لنفسك درجا آخر  واكتب فيه كل الكلام الأول الذي كان في الدرج الأول الذي احرقه يهوياقيم ملك  يهوذا … فاخذ ارميا درجا آخر ودفعه لباروخ بن نيريا الكاتب فكتب فيه عن فم  ارميا كل كلام السفر الذي احرقه يهوياقيم ملك يهوذا بالنار وزيد عليه أيضا كلام  كثير مثله " (ار28: 36،32).*
*" فكتب  ارميا كل الشر الآتي على بابل في سفر واحد " (ار60: 51).*
*+ و قال  الله لحزقيال النبي" يا ابن آدم اكتب لنفسك اسم اليوم هذا اليوم بعينه فان  ملك بابل قد اقترب إلى أورشليم هذا اليوم بعينه " (حز2: 24). " وأنت يا ابن آدم خذ  لنفسك عصا واحدة واكتب عليها ليهوذا ولبني إسرائيل رفقائه وخذ عصا أخرى  واكتب عليها ليوسف عصا افرايم وكل بيت إسرائيل رفقائه " (حز16: 37). " فان خزوا من  كل ما فعلوه فعرفهم صورة البيت ورسمه و مخارجه ومداخله وكل أشكاله وكل فرائضه وكل  أشكاله وكل شرائعه واكتب ذلك قدام أعينهم ليحفظوا كل رسومه وكل فرائضه ويعملوا  بها " (حز11: 43). *
*+ ويقول  دانيال النبي في سفره " في السنة الأولى لبيلشاصر ملك بابل رأى دانيال حلما ورؤى  رأسه على فراشه حينئذ كتب الحلم واخبر براس الكلام " (دا1:  7).*
*+ وقال  لهوشع النبي " اكتب له كثرة شرائعي فهي تحسب أجنبية " (هو12: 8).  *
*+ ويقول  حبقوق النبي بالروح " فأجابني الرب وقال اكتب الرؤيا وانقشها على الألواح  لكي يركض قارئها " (حب2: 2). *
* + وفى  العهد الجديد يقول القديس لوقا بالروح " رأيت أنا أيضا إذ قد تتبعت كل شيء من  الأول بتدقيق أن اكتب على التوالي إليك أيها العزيز ثاوفيلس " (لو3: 1).  *
*+ ويقول  القديس يوحنا بالروح في ختام الإنجيل الرابع " وآيات أخر كثيرة صنع يسوع قدام  تلاميذه لم تكتب في هذا الكتاب. وأما هذه فقد كتبت لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو  المسيح ابن الله ولكي تكون لكم إذا آمنتم حياة باسمه " (يو31: 20). ويقول عن نفسه  بالروح " هذا هو التلميذ الذي يشهد بهذا وكتب " (يو24:  21).*
*+ ويؤكد  القديس بولس بالروح أن ما يكتبه هو كلمة الله الموحى بها إليه " أن كان أحد يحسب  نفسه نبيا أو روحيا فليعلم ما اكتبه إليكم انه وصايا الرب " (1كو37: 14)، "  فأننا لا نكتب إليكم بشيء أخر سوى ما تقراون أو تعرفون " (2كو13: 1)،"  انه بإعلان عرفني بالسر كما سبقت فكتبت بالإيجاز " (2كو3:  3).*
*+ ويؤكد  القديس بطرس بالروح أيضاً أن ما كتبه هو وما كتبه القديس بولس بالروح القدس هو كلمة  الله ووحيه الإلهي " هذه اكتبها الآن إليكم رسالة ثانية أيها الأحباء فيهما  انهض بالتذكرة ذهنكم النقي، لتذكروا الأقوال التي قالها سابقا الأنبياء القديسون  ووصيتنا نحن الرسل وصية الرب و المخلص... واحسبوا أناة ربنا خلاصا كما كتب  إليكم أخونا الحبيب بولس أيضا بحسب الحكمة المعطاة له كما في الرسائل كلها أيضا  متكلما فيها عن هذه الأمور " (2بط1: 3،2،16-17). *
*+ ويقول  القديس يوحنا بالروح " الذي كان من البدء الذي سمعناه الذي رأيناه بعيوننا الذي  شاهدناه ولمسته أيدينا من جهة كلمة الحياة فان الحياة أظهرت وقد رأينا ونشهد  ونخبركم بالحياة الأبدية التي كانت عند الاب وأظهرت لنا الذي رأيناه وسمعناه نخبركم  به لكي يكون لكم أيضا شركة معنا وأما شركتنا نحن فهي مع الاب ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح  ونكتب إليكم هذا لكي يكون فرحكم كامل "(1يو1: 1-3).*
*+ " يا  أولادي اكتب إليكم هذا لكي لا تخطئوا وأن أخطأ أحد فلنا شفيع عند الاب يسوع  المسيح البار " (1يو1: 2).*
*+ " أيها  الاخوة لست اكتب إليكم وصية جديدة بل وصية قديمة كانت عندكم من البدء الوصية  القديمة هي الكلمة التي سمعتموها من البدء " (1يو7: 2).*
*+ " أيضا  وصية جديدة اكتب إليكم ما هو حق فيه و فيكم أن الظلمة قد مضت والنور الحقيقي  الآن يضيء " (1يو8: 2).*
*+ " اكتب  إليكم أيها الأولاد لأنه قد غفرت لكم الخطايا من اجل اسمه. اكتب إليكم  أيها الآباء لأنكم قد عرفتم الذي من البدء اكتب إليكم أيها الأحداث لأنكم قد  غلبتم الشرير اكتب إليكم أيها الأولاد لأنكم قد عرفتم الاب. كتبت  إليكم أيها الآباء لأنكم قد عرفتم الذي من البدء كتبت إليكم أيها  الأحداث لأنكم أقوياء وكلمة الله ثابتة فيكم وقد غلبتم الشرير " (1يو12: 2-14).‏ "  كتبت إليكم هذا عن الذين يضلونكم " (1يو26: 2). " كتبت هذا إليكم  انتم المؤمنين باسم ابن الله لكي تعلموا أن لكم حياة أبدية ولكي تؤمنوا باسم ابن  الله " (13: 5).*
*+ " والآن  اطلب منك يا كيرية لا كأني اكتب إليك وصية جديدة بل التي كانت عندنا من  البدء أن يحب بعضنا بعضا " (2يو5: 1). " كتبت إلي الكنيسة ولكن ديوتريفس "  (3يو9: 1).*
*+ ويقول  القديس يهوذا أخو يعقوب " أيها الأحباء إذ كنت اصنع كل الجهد لاكتب اليكم عن  الخلاص المشترك اضطررت أن اكتب إليكم واعظا أن تجتهدوا لأجل الإيمان المسلم مرة  للقديسين " (يه3: 1).*
*+ وفى سفر  الرؤيا يتكرر الأمر الإلهي للقديس يوحنا " أكتب " 14 مرة فيأمر السيد المسيح القديس  يوحنا " قائلا أنا هو الألف والياء الأول والآخر والذي تراه اكتب في كتاب  وأرسل إلى السبع الكنائس التي في آسيا " (رؤ11: 1)، " فاكتب ما رأيت وما هو كائن  و ما هو عتيد أن يكون بعد هذا " (رؤ19: 1)، " اكتب إلى ملاك كنيسة افسس  " (رؤ1: 2)، " واكتب إلي ملاك كنيسة سميرنا " (رؤ8: 2)،" واكتب إلي ملاك  الكنيسة التي في برغامس " (رؤ12: 2)، " واكتب إلي ملاك الكنيسة التي في  ثياتيرا " (رؤ18: 2)، " واكتب إلي ملاك الكنيسة التي في ساردس " (رؤ1: 3)، "  واكتب إلي ملاك الكنيسة التي في فيلادلفيا " (رؤ7: 3)، " واكتب إلي  ملاك كنيسة اللاودكيين " (رؤ14: 3). ويقول القديس يوحنا " وسمعت صوتا من السماء  قائلا لي اكتب "(رؤ13: 14؛9: 19). وقال له الجالس على العرش " اكتب  فان هذه الأقوال صادقة وأمينة " (رؤ5: 21).*

*2- ماذا كُتب في الأسفار المقدسة وما مدى الوحي فيه*
*كتب  الأنبياء والرسل ودونوا إعلانات الله ووحيه الإلهي الذي أعطى لهم في الأسفار  المقدسة بناء على أمر الله المباشر لهم، كما بينا أعلاه. والسؤال الآن هو ؛ ماذا  كتبوا وما الذي دونوه في هذه الأسفار وما مدى الوحي فيما دونوه؟ وهل أوحى لكل نبي  أو رسول بكتابة السفر كله بما فيه من أفكار وأراء وتقديرات وميول شخصية أم بأجزاء  دون غيرها؟ وما دور كل نبي أو رسول فيما كتب؟ *
* وقبل الإجابة نوضح الآتي ؛ تضم أسفار الكتاب  المقدس العناصر التالية: *
*1 - كلام  الله المباشر مثل أقواله وأحاديثه التي أعطاها لموسى النبي " فماً إلى فمٍ " (عد8:  12) ومناداته لصموئيل النبي " صموئيل صموئيل " (صم10: 3) وصوت الآب السماوي في  العماد والتجلى " هذا هو أبني الحبيب الذي به سررت " (مت 17: 3؛5: 17) وعند تمجيد  الابن أمام التلاميذ وبعض اليونانيين " مجّدتُ وأمجّد أيضا " (يو28: 12)، وأقوال  وتعاليم وأحاديث السيد المسيح، كلمة الله.*
*2 - كلام  الله بالروح القدس على فم الأنبياء كقوله لموسى النبي " وأكون مع فمك وأعلمك ما  تتكلم به " (خر12: 4)، وقول داود النبي " روح الرب تكلم بي وكلمته على لساني " (2صم  2: 23)، وقو ل بولس الرسول " حسناً كلم الروح القدس آباءنا باشعياء النبي " (أع 25:  28)، وما كتب في رسائل العهد الجديد بالروح القدس" ما اكتبه إليكم انه وصايا الرب "  (1كو37: 14).*
*3 - أقوال  الأنبياء وأحاديثهم سواء في حواراتهم مع الله مثل دفاع موسى عن بنى إسرائيل في حالة  سقوطهم في الشر وعبادة الأوثان وصراخ إيليا وهو يطلب الموت لنفسه وكذلك أيوب وارميا  وهما يلعنان اليوم الذي ولد كل منهما فيه، وأحاديث التلاميذ والرسل مع السيد المسيح  واستفساراتهم عن أمور كثيرة. أو في حواراتهم وأحاديثهم مع الناس وأحاديث الناس معهم  مثل حوار جميع الأنبياء مع الملوك والقادة والشعب، وأحاديث الأنبياء والتلاميذ  بعضهم مع بعض، وحوارات الكهنة والكتبة والفريسسن ورؤساء المجامع مع السيد المسيح  وتلاميذه ورسله، وأحاديث المرأة السامرية والمرأة الكنعانية وغيرهما مع السيد  المسيح، وحديث الجارية مع القديس بطرس، وسيمون الساحر مع الرسل.. الخ. وقول بولس  الرسول عندما عبر عن رأيه الشخصي في مسألة من مسائل الزواج " وأما الباقون فأقول  لهم أنا لا الرب أن كان أخ له امرأة غير مؤمنة وهي ترتضي أن تسكن معه فلا  يتركها أقول أنا لا الرب " (1كو12: 7).*
*4 -  المعجزات التي صنعها الأنبياء والسيد المسيح وتلاميذه ورسله وكيفية إتمامها  والحوارات التي تمت مع من صنعت لهم هذه المعجزات وتأثيرها على معاصريها والأحداث  والمواقف المتعلقة بها.*
*5 - أقوال  الشيطان وأحاديثه مع الله وأكاذيبه مع البشر مثل كذبه على حواء في موضوع الأكل من  شجرة معرفة الخير والشر وحديثه مع الله عن أيوب، وحديثه مع السيد المسيح على الجبل،  وأقواله على فم الأنبياء الكذبة..الخ*
*6 - الأقوال  المأخوذة من بعض الكتب غير الموحى بها مثل سفر حروب الرب وسفر ياشر في العهد القديم  وسفر أخنوخ في رسالة يهوذا في العهد الجديد واقتباس القديس بولس لإحدى عبارات أحد  الشعراء اليونان.*
*7 -  التفصيلات التاريخية والفيزيائية منذ نشأة الكون وخلق البشرية وتكاثرها وتكوين جسم  الإنسان وتحلله عند الموت، والطوفان وهلاك كثير من المدن والبلدان، والمرتبطة  بعلاقة الإنسان بالله سواء من جهة خلق الله للإنسان أو من جهة طاعة الإنسان لله،  وجغرافية المناطق التي عاش فيها الآباء والتي كانت مسرحاً لرسالة الأنبياء والسيد  المسيح، والظروف البيئية والحضارية التي عاشوا تحت ظلها، وبعض الحقائق الفلكية  للكون وما فيه من مجرات ونجوم وشموس وكواكب …الخ.*
*8 - الشرور  والخطايا التي سقط فيها البعض مثل زنى يهوذا بن يعقوب مع كنته ثامار (تك38) وداود  مع زوجة أوريا الحثى (2صم11) وسقوط بنى إسرائيل في عبادة الأوثان مرات كثيرة وإقامة  سليمان لعبادة الأوثان وإنكار بطرس للمسيح وشك توما في  قيامته..الخ.*
*+ هذه  العناصر كلها، ما كان قد أعلن وأوحى منها للأنبياء بطرق الإعلان والوحي المختلفة  وما أرتبط بها من أحداث ومواقف أثناء حياة الأنبياء ومعاصريهم، كتبها الأنبياء  والرسل ودونوها في الأسفار المقدسة بالروح القدس باعتبارهم، هم، أبطالها الذين  عاشوها بأنفسهم كوسطاء بين الله والناس الذين أعلن الله نفسه للبشرية من خلالهم  وتكلم بواسطتهم وبأفواههم وعلى لسانهم وحملوا رسالاته وإعلاناته ونادوا بكلمته،  وواجهوا رد فعل الناس تجاه هذه الرسالة سواء بالقبول أو الرفض، وذلك حسب أمر الله "  وكتب موسى مخارجهم برحلاتهم حسب قول الرب " (عد2: 33)، ومثل تفاصيل حياة بعض  رجال الله مثل داود " وأمور داود الملك الأولى والأخيرة هي مكتوبة في أخبار  صموئيل الرائي وأخبار ناثان النبي وأخبار جاد الرائي " (1أى29: 29). وهى جميعها  كلمة الله، نفس الله، لأنها كتبت بوحي وتأثير وقيادة روحه القدوس الذي ذكرهم بما  سبق أن أعلن لهم وعلمهم ما لم يكونوا يعلموه وأرشدهم إلى ما يجب أن يكتب ويسجل من  مواقف وأقوال لفائدة البشرية في كل الأجيال " كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله  "، " ما تنفس به الله ". *
* ويصف الكتاب كل ما كُتب فيه بالمكتوب الذي لا  يمكن أن ينقض ولا يمكن أن ينسخ أو ينقص منه أو يضاف إليه حرف واحد " لا تزيدوا  على الكلام الذي أنا أوصيكم به ولا تنقصوا منه " (تث2: 4)، " الكلام الذي  أوصيتك أن تتكلم به إليهم لا تنقص كلمة " (ار2: 26)، " وان كان أحد يحذف من  أقوال كتاب هذه النبوة يحذف الله نصيبه من سفر الحياة ومن المدينة المقدسة ومن  المكتوب في هذا الكتاب" (رؤ19: 22). كما وُصف ب " الكتب المقدسة " (رو2:  1؛2تى15: 3)، و ال" مكتوب في *
*كتاب  الأنبياء " (أع42:  7)، الذي لا بد أن يتم ما فيه من نبوات " لكي تكمل كتب الأنبياء " (مت56:  26). وجميعها توصف بالكتاب أو المكتوب أو بكلمة الله.*
* وقد كتبت هذه الأمور جميعها بأدق تفاصيلها لأجل  تعليم البشرية في جميع الأجيال وليكون لها فيها درساً ومثالاً في كل العصور كقوله  " لان كل ما سبق فكتب كتب لأجل تعليمنا حتى بالصبر والتعزية بما في  الكتب يكون لنا رجاء " (رو4: 15). فيقدم لنا الوحي الإلهي من خلال تسجيل وتدوين  وكتابة قصص الإيمان في حياة الأبرار وما صنعوه بقوة الإيمان عبر التاريخ، وكيف أنهم  بالإيمان قهروا العالم برغم ضعفهم البشرى، نموذجا للإقتداء بهم وبإيمانهم "  بالإيمان قدم هابيل لله ذبيحة افضل من قايين فيه شهد له انه بار إذ شهد الله  لقرابينه وبه وان مات يتكلم بعد. بالإيمان نقل اخنوخ لكي لا يرى الموت ولم  يوجد لان الله نقله إذ قبل نقله شهد له أبانه قد أرضى الله … بالإيمان نوح لما  أوحى إليه عن أمور لم تر بعد خاف فبنى فلكا لخلاص بيته فبه دان العالم وصار  وارثا للبر الذي حسب الإيمان. بالإيمان إبراهيم لما دعي أطاع أن يخرج إلى  المكان الذي كان عتيدا أن يأخذه ميراثا فخرج وهو لا يعلم إلى أين يأتي …  بالإيمان قدم إبراهيم اسحق وهو مجرب قدم الذي قبل المواعيد وحيده، الذي قيل له  انه باسحق يدعى لك نسل … بالإيمان اسحق بارك يعقوب وعيسو من جهة أمور  عتيدة. بالإيمان يعقوب عند موته بارك كل واحد من ابني يوسف وسجد على راس  عصاه. بالإيمان يوسف عند موته ذكر خروج بني إسرائيل وأوصي من جهة عظامه.  بالإيمان موسى بعدما ولد أخفاه أبواه ثلاثة اشهر لأنهما رأيا الصبي جميلا ولم  يخشيا آمر الملك. بالإيمان موسى لما كبر آبي أن يدعى ابن ابنة فرعون، مفضلا  بالأحرى أن يذل مع شعب الله على أن يكون له تمتع وقتي بالخطية … بالإيمان ترك  مصر غير خائف من غضب الملك لأنه تشدد كأنه يرى من لا يرى. بالإيمان صنع الفصح  ورش الدم لئلا يمسهم الذي اهلك الأبكار. بالإيمان اجتازوا في البحر الأحمر كما في  اليابسة … بالإيمان سقطت أسوار أريحا بعدما طيف حولها سبعة أيام.  بالإيمان راحاب الزانية لم تهلك مع العصاة إذ قبلت الجاسوسين بسلام. وماذا  أتقول أيضا لأنه يعوزني الوقت أن أخبرت عن جدعون وباراق وشمشون و يفتاح وداود  وصموئيل والأنبياء الذين بالإيمان قهروا ممالك صنعوا برا نالوا مواعيد سدوا  أفواه اسود اطفاوا قوة النار نجوا من حد السيف تقووا من ضعف صاروا أشداء في الحرب  هزموا جيوش غرباء آخذت نساء أمواتهن بقيامة واخرون عذبوا ولم يقبلوا النجاة لكي  ينالوا قيامة افضل. واخرون تجربوا في هزء وجلد ثم في قيود أيضا وحبس. رجموا  نشروا جربوا ماتوا قتلا بالسيف طافوا في جلود غنم وجلود معزى معتازين مكروبين مذلين  وهم لم يكن العالم مستحقا لهم تائهين في براري وجبال ومغاير وشقوق الأرض فهؤلاء  كلهم مشهودا لهم بالإيمان لم ينالوا الموعد إذ سبق الله فنظر لنا شيئا افضل لكي لا  يكملوا بدوننا " عب11)، "اذكروا مرشديكم الذين كلموكم بكلمة الله انظروا إلي  نهاية سيرتهم فتمثلوا بإيمانهم " (عب7: 13).*
* كما يعرفنا الكتاب أيضا من خلال بعض الشخصيات  التي سقطت في الخطية وخالفت الله ولم تطع وصاياه أن نتيجة الخطية هي موت، فهو لا  يشجع على الخطية ولا يعرى أو يجرح هؤلاء الأشخاص، وإنما يبين نتيجتها ليحذر الإنسان  من السقوط فيها فيتجنب الموت الأبدي " أن أجرة الخطية هي موت " (رو23: 6).  فعندما سقط آدم في الخطية وتعدى وصية الله طرد من جنة عدن ومات روحياً وتحلل جسده  وعاد إلى التراب الذي أُخذ منه (جا7: 12). وعندما أخطأ داود مع امرأة أوريا الحثى  وتسبب في قتله كان عقابه من الله شديداً إذ وبخه الله ومات أبنه (2صم11،12)، وعندما  تزوج سليمان بأجنبيات وثنيات مخالفاً بذلك وصية الله (خر16: 34) ومال قلبه وراء  آلهة وثنية " ولم يكن قلبه كاملاً مع الرب إلهة " (1مل1: 11-8) غضب الله عليه وحكم  بتمزيق مملكته عنه (1مل9: 11). وعندما سقط بنو إسرائيل في الخطية والتعدي على وصايا  الله وأحكامه وعبدوا الأوثان هلكت مملكتهم وتشتتوا في بقاع الأرض. يقول الكتاب "  وهذه الأمور حدثت مثالا لنا حتى لا نكون نحن مشتهين شرورا كما اشتهى أولئك. فلا  تكونوا عبدة أوثان كما كان أناس منهم كما هو مكتوب جلس الشعب للآكل  والشرب ثم قاموا للعب. ولا نزن كما زنى أناس منهم فسقط في يوم واحد  ثلاثة وعشرون ألفا. ولا نجرب المسيح كما جرب أيضا أناس منهم فأهلكتهم  الحيات. ولا تتذمروا كما تذمر أيضا أناس منهم فأهلكهم المهلك. فهذه  الأمور جميعها أصابتهم مثالا وكتبت لإنذارنا نحن الذين انتهت إلينا أواخر  الدهور. إذا من يظن انه قائم فلينظر أن لا يسقط " (1كو5:  10-12).*
* وفى كل الأحوال تتلازم الحقائق العلمية المادية  دائماً مع الحقائق الروحية ؛ مثل خطية آدم وموته الجسدي الفيزيقي، ومثل هلاك بعض  المدن مثل سدوم وعمورة وارتباطه الفعلي بالشر والخطية، ودمار مملكتا إسرائيل ويهوذا  والهيكل بسبب شر بنى إسرائيل.*
*+ وكان لابد  أن يذكر الكتاب أعمال الشيطان وأقواله ليعرف الإنسان من هو خصمه غير المرئي الذي  يتصارع معه " فان مصارعتنا ليست مع دم ولحم بل مع الرؤساء مع السلاطين مع ولاة  العالم على ظلمة هذا الدهر مع أجناد الشر الروحية في السماويات " (أف12:  6).*
*+ أما ما  أقتبسه الكتاب من الكتب غير الموحى بها والتي كانت معاصرة للأنبياء فهذا يرجع  لطبيعتها ككتب كانت خاصة بتدوين الأحداث التاريخية في حياة شعب الله في القديم مثل  كتاب " حروب الرب " الذي كان يسجل رحلات بنى إسرائيل في سيناء " لذلك يقال في كتاب  حروب الرب واهب في سوفة واودية ارنون..الخ " (عد14: 21)، و " سفر ياشر " الذي يسجل  أعمال الله معهم، خاصة أيام يشوع " فدامت الشمس ووقف القمر حتى انتقم الشعب من  أعدائه أليس هذا مكتوبا في سفر ياشر فوقفت الشمس في كبد السماء ولم تعجل للغروب نحو  يوم كامل " (يش13: 10؛ *
*أنظر2صم18:  1) أو كانت خاصة بحفظ تقاليد يهودية عن بعض شخصيات الكتاب المقدس مثل " سفر أخنوخ  ". أما إشارة بولس الرسول لبيت من شعر أحد شعراء اليونان فقد كان ذلك ليؤكد لهم  حقيقة خلق الله للكون من خلال فكرهم " لأننا به نحيا ونتحرك ونوجد. كما قال بعض  شعرائكم أيضا لأننا أيضا ذريته " (أع28: 17).*

*3 -  الأنبياء والرسل كتاب الوحي ودورهم فيما كتب*
* دون الأنبياء والرسل وكتبوا بالروح القدس، الذي  ذكرهم وأرشدهم وعلمهم ووجههم وحفظهم وعصمهم من الخطأ والزلل، إعلانات الله ووحيه  الإلهي والتي ضمت، كما بينا، الأقوال الإلهية والنبوية وكيفية استلامهم للإعلانات  الإلهية وتوصيلها للبشرية وحواراتهم مع معاصريهم وحوارات معاصريهم معهم والمواقف  التي واجهوها، سواء مواقف القبول أو الرفض، في أسفار هي الأسفار المقدسة أو كتب  الأنبياء. واستخدم الروح القدس مواهبهم الخاصة وميولهم وخصوصيتهم وثقافة كل واحد  منهم. فقد استخدم الروح القدس حوالي 40 كاتباً من الأنبياء والرسل في كتابة هذه  الأسفار المقدسة على مدى 1600 سنة، من موسى سنة 1500 ق م إلى يوحنا حوالي سنة100 م.  وذلك في ثلاث قارات مختلفة هي آسيا وأفريقيا وأوربا. وقد عاشوا جميعاً في عصور  مختلفة وبيئات وظروف اجتماعية وسياسية وحضارية متنوعة، كما اختلفت أعمالهم وثقافة  كل واحد، فكان موسى أميراً في قصر فرعون وكاهنا من كهنة مصر القديمة وقائداً في  الجيش المصري ثم أصبح راعياً لغنم يثرون الكاهن في مديان، ثم نبياً وقائدا لشعب  الله في رحلة الخروج من مصر عبر سيناء، وكان يكلم الله فماً إلى فم كما يكلم الرجل  صاحبه، وكان يتكلم المصرية القديمة التي نشأ وهو يتكلمها والآرامية التي كانت لغة  السياسة والاقتصاد كأمير واللغة العبرية التي علمتها له أمه، ويقول عنه الكتاب "  فتهذب موسى بكل حكمة المصريين وكان مقتدراً في الأقوال والأعمال " (أع22: 7). ومثله  في ذلك دانيال النبي الذي تربى في بابل وتعلم بين حكمائها وفى مدارسها وصار واليا  عليها ثم رئيساً لوزرائها وكان دارساً للأسفار المقدسة التي كتبت قبله، وكان ملماً  باللغات الكلدانية، لغة أهل بابل والعبرية لغة الأسفار المقدسة، كما كان حكيماً  وكاشفاً للأسرار ومفسراً للأحلام ورائياً ونبياً. ويشبهما في العهد الجديد القديس  بولس الذي كان يهودياً متعصباً ودارساً للناموس والأسفار المقدسة، كما كان دارساً  للفلسفة اليونانية والرومانية والذي ظهر له السيد المسيح بعد الصعود وأختاره رسولاً  للأمم وكشف له ما لم يكشف لغيره حتى أعطى شوكة في الجسد من كثرة الإعلانات المفرطة  التي أعلنت له. في حين كان يشوع قائداً عسكرياً بالدرجة الأولى وكان صموئيل النبي  كاهناً وقاضياً وكان داود موسيقياً وشاعراً وملكاً ونبياً، وكان سليمان ملكاً  وحكيماً وشاعراً ورائياً وجامع حكم وأمثال وقد فاقت حكمته حكمة كل حكماء مصر  والمشرق كله. وكان أشعياء أميراً ولغويا بليغاً وصاحب أسلوب قوى، في حين كان ارميا  كاهناً قروياً وكانت نغمته حزينة، وكان عاموس راعياً للغنم وجانياً للجميز وعزرا  كاتباً ماهراً في شريعة الرب ونحميا من رجال البلاط الفارسي، وكان متى الإنجيلي  لاوياً وعشاراً ولوقا طبيباً مثقفاً ويوحنا وبطرس ويعقوب صيادين سمك ومرقس من عامة  الشعب.. الخ*
* وقد دونت هذه الأسفار وصيغت كلمة الله في شكل  كلمات بشرية باللغات البشرية، العبرية والآرامية واليونانية، لأنها كانت مرسلة إلى  البشرية عن طريق أنبياء ورسل من البشر لذا كتبت بلغة يفهمها البشر، واستخدم في  كتابتها كل أنواع وفنون الأدب والبلاغة اللغوية من شعر ونثر ودراما ورواية وقصة  وأقصوصة وقصة قصيرة وملاحم وامثال وحكم وتاريخ وفلسفة ولاهوت وسير ذاتية  ومناظرات..الخ. ووزن شعري وصور تخيلية، كالاستعارة والمجاز والكناية والتشبيه،  والطباق والجناس والتوازى والمجاز والرمز..الخ. *
* ومع ذلك ينسجم الكتاب انسجاما تاماً ويتوافق  توافقاً عجيباً بل ومذهلاً في وحدة موضوعه وتسلسل أحداثه وتطابق تعاليمه وعقائده  وأفكاره الجوهرية وفى آياته ونصوصه والفاظه وتعبيراته، وتبدوا كل أسفاره كأجزاء أو  فصول لكتاب واحد كاتبه شخص واحد، ولكنه متعدد المواهب، ومصدره واحد هو الله الذي  حمل كتابه بروحة القدوس وساقهم وحفظهم وعصمهم من الخطأ وأرشدهم إلى كل  الحق.*
* الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله المرسل إلى البشرية  ومن ثم فقد كتب بلغة البشر وأدب البشر لكي يفهمه البشر مثله في ذلك مثل الرب يسوع  المسيح الذي هو كلمة الله الموجود بلاهوته منذ الأزل بلا بداية، صورة الله غير  المنظور والذي لكي يظهر للناس ويحل بينهم صار جسدا وأخذ صورة العبد، ظهر في الجسد،  لكي يراه البشر واشترك معهم في اللحم والدم وكان مجرباً مثلنا في كل شئ بلا خطية  (يو1: 1،14؛5: 17؛فى5: 2-7؛1تى16: 3؛عب 14: 2؛15: 4). وكان له كل الصفات الإلهية  وكل الصفات الإنسانية ومن ثم فقد كان يتكلم كإله بأقوال الله ويعلن عن ذات الله  ويعمل أعمال الله، كما كان يتكلم كإنسان ويعمل أعمال الإنسان، عدا الخطية. الكتاب  المقدس هو كلمة الله الحية والفعالة التي أعطيت لنا بلغة بشرية وصيغت بأدب البشر  ليفهمها البشر، هو كتاب الله وكلمة الله ونفس الله الذي تكلم بروحه القدوس على فم  وبلسان البشر ودونه وكتبه بيدهم وبلغتهم وبأسلوبهم لأنه مرسل إليهم. وهو أيضاً كتاب  الإنسان المعطى له من الله لأنه يحكى تاريخ الإنسان في وجوده الذي أنعم به عليه  الله وفى علاقته، عبر التاريخ، مع الله. *
* ومن ثم فقد نسب كل سفر في الكتاب المقدس لله  ولكاتبه بالروح القدس من الأنبياء والرسل فيقال " قال الله " أو " قال موسى "، "  اشعياء يقول "، " حسناً تنبا اشعياء "، " كلم الروح القدس آباءنا باشعياء النبي "،  " قال داود "، " قال داود بالروح " أو يذكر فقط ك " الكتاب " أو " مكتوب " أو " ما  قيل بالنبي " أو " ما قيل بالأنبياء " أو " كتاب الأنبياء " أو " كتاب النبوة "  كلام الله المكتوب بالروح القدس، أو ما تنبأ به  الأنبياء بالروح القدس أو كتاب الله المقدس.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل السادس*​ *قانونية وصحة وحي العهد القديم*​ 
*1- معنى  القانونية *
كلمة قانون  (canon - kanon) هي كلمة يونانية وتعنى " قصبة القياس "، " عصا مستقيمة "، " قاعدة  للقياس أو للحكم "، ويقابلها في العبرية " كانيه - kaneh ". وقد استخدمتها الكنيسة في القرون الأولى وبصفة منذ أن أستخدمها  القديس اثناثيوس الرسولى في رسالته الفصحية سنة 367 م للتعبير عن " الأسفار المقدسة  " الموحى بها من الله، سواء أسفار العهد القديم أو أسفار العهد الجديد، وتمييزها،  كأسفار موحى بها وكلمة الله، عن غيرها من الكتب الدينية الأخرى غير الموحى بها، مثل  التلمود وكتب آباء الكنيسة الأولى.
 والسؤال  الآن هو ما الفرق بين أن نقول أن هذا السفر موحى به وأن هذا السفر قانوني؟ والإجابة  هي: 
(1) " موحى  به " يعنى أن السفر وما جاء به أعلنه الله بروحه وأوحى به لأنبيائه ورسله شفاهه كما  أوحى لهم بكتابته في كتب، أي كلام الله الذي كلمنا به من خلال الأنبياء شفاهه  وكتابة … الوحي … عمل الله.
 (2) أما  تعبير " سفر قانوني " فيعنى معرفة وتحقق شعب الله المعاصر للنبي في القديم، ومعرفة  الكنيسة الأولى التي عاصرت الرسل، تلاميذ المسيح، أن هذا السفر هو نفس كلمة الله  التي سبق أن أعطيت لهم بواسطة هؤلاء الأنبياء والرسل أنفسهم سواء شفاهه أو مكتوبة  وكانوا يحفظونها … أي قبول السفر ككلمة الله وحييه الإلهي … تحقق الشعب المعاصر  للأنبياء والرسل من حقيقة وحي السفر وقبولهم له ككلمة الله.

*قانونية  العهد الجديد*
 لم يستخدم الأنبياء في العهد القديم ولا قدماء  العبرانيين، في فترة استمرار النبوة وتواصلها من موسى النبي إلى ملاخى النبي، تعبير  " القانونية " ولا تعبير " الأسفار القانونية " ولم يكونوا بحاجة لاستخدام مثل هذه  التعبيرات، فقد سلمت كلمة الله إليهم أولاً شفاهه ومكتوبة في بعض أجزائها بواسطة  الأنبياء الذين استلموها بدورهم من الله، كما بينا في الفصول السابقة وكانت توضع  إلى جوار تابوت العهد في خيمة الاجتماع ثم في الهيكل فيما بعد. وكان الأنبياء  معلمين لها والكهنة حراساً لها ؛ الأنبياء يتسلمونها من الله ويسلمونها للكهنة  والشيوخ والشعب شفاهه ومكتوبة والكهنة يحفظون أصولها إلى جوار تابوت العهد في خيمة  الاجتماع ثم في الهيكل بعد ذلك ويقدمون نسخا منها للملوك والقادة وبنى الأنبياء ومن  يريد من شعب الله ولم يكن لديهم أي شك في حقيقة وحيها  وقانونيتها.

*أولاً:  شهادة الأسفار بعضها لبعض*
 وقد شهدت جميع الأسفار لحقيقة وحيها وقانونيتها، كل سفر شهد لهذه  الحقيقة كما شهدت كل الأسفار بعضها لبعض: 
*(1) موسى  النبي وتسليم التوراة*
عندما كتب  موسى النبي التوراة أو الأسفار الخمسة سلمها للكهنة واللاويين الذين كانوا يحفظون  ما جاء بها قبل أن تكتب ووضعوها إلى جوار تابوت العهد في خيمة الاجتماع *" وكتب  موسى هذه التوراة وسلمها للكهنة بني لاوي حاملي تابوت عهد الرب ولجميع شيوخ إسرائيل  " *وقال لهم " *خذوا كتاب التوراة هذا وضعوه بجانب تابوت عهد الرب إلهكم ليكون  هناك شاهدا عليكم "* (تث9: 31؛26). وكانت هي أساس ومصدر التعليم والشريعة التي  سار بمقتضاها بنو إسرائيل وحفظوا ما جاء بها بناء على وصية الرب وموسى النبي لهم  والتي تكررت أكثر من 75 مرة في أسفار الخروج واللاويين والعدد والتثنية، كما حذرهم  من أن يزيدوا عليها أو أن ينقصوا منها: 
+ "* لا  تزيدوا على الكلام الذي أنا أوصيكم به ولا تنقصوا منه لكي تحفظوا وصايا الرب إلهكم  التي أنا أوصيكم بها* " (تث 2: 4).
+ "  *فاحفظوا واعملوا لان ذلك حكمتكم وفطنتكم أمام أعين الشعوب الذين يسمعون كل هذه  الفرائض فيقولون هذا الشعب العظيم إنما هو شعب حكيم وفطن* " (تث6:  4).
+ "* إنما  احترز واحفظ نفسك جدا لئلا تنسى الأمور التي أبصرت عيناك ولئلا تزول من قلبك كل  أيام حياتك وعلمها أولادك وأولاد أولادك* " (تث9: 4). 
 + "*  فاحفظ الوصايا والفرائض والأحكام التي آنا أوصيك اليوم لتعملها* " (تث11:  7).
 + "*  وأوصى موسى وشيوخ إسرائيل الشعب قائلا احفظوا جميع الوصايا التي أنا أوصيكم بها  اليوم "* (تث1: 27). 
+ " *إذا  سمعت لصوت الرب إلهك لتحفظ وصاياه وفرائضه المكتوبة في سفر الشريعة هذا إذا رجعت  إلى الرب إلهك بكل قلبك وبكل نفسك* " (تث10: 30).
 وتأمر الشريعة كل ملك من بنى إسرائيل *" عندما  يجلس على كرسي مملكته يكتب لنفسه نسخة من هذه الشريعة في كتاب من عند الكهنة  اللاويين فتكون معه ويقرا فيها كل أيام حياته لكي يتعلم أن يتقي الرب إلهه ويحفظ  جميع كلمات هذه الشريعة وهذه الفرائض ليعمل بها "* (تث18:  17،19).

*(2) وكان  هناك يشوع بن نون*
 تلميذ موسى  النبي وخادمه الذي تتلمذ على يديه والذي اختاره الله لقيادة الشعب بعد موسى النبي  وكان أول من سمع التوراة شفوياً وقبل أن تكتب وأول من رآها وهى تكتب *" فقال الرب  لموسى أكتب هذا تذكاراً في الكتاب وضعه في مسامع يشوع *" (خر14: 17)، وبعد موت  موسى النبي وتكليف الله ليشوع لقيادة الشعب أوصاه الله بهذه الوصية قائلا *" إنما  كن متشددا وتشجع جدا لكي تتحفظ للعمل حسب كل الشريعة التي أمرك بها موسى عبدي لا  تمل عنها يمينا ولا شمالا لكي تفلح حيثما تذهب لا يبرح سفر هذه الشريعة من فمك بل  تلهج فيه نهارا وليلا لكي تتحفظ للعمل حسب كل ما هو مكتوب فيه لانك حينئذ تصلح  طريقك وحينئذ تفلح "* (7: 1،8). وكانت التوراة تقرأ بالكامل منذ أيام موسى النبي  ويشوع بن نون على الشعب كله كبيره وصغيرة، إلى جانب القراءات العادية وتعليم الشيوخ  والكهنة واللاويين وحفظ الشعب لها، كل سبع سنوات* في عيد المظال " وكتب موسى هذه  التوراة وسلمها للكهنة بني لاوي حاملي تابوت عهد الرب ولجميع شيوخ إسرائيل وأمرهم  موسى قائلا في نهاية السبع السنين في ميعاد سنة الإبراء في عيد المظال حينما يجيء  جميع إسرائيل لكي يظهروا أمام الرب إلهك في المكان الذي يختاره تقرا هذه التوراة  أمام كل إسرائيل في مسامعهم. اجمع الشعب الرجال والنساء والأطفال والغريب الذي في  أبوابك لكي يسمعوا ويتعلموا أن يتقوا الرب إلهكم ويحرصوا أن يعملوا بجميع  **[1]**كلمات هذه  التوراة* " (تث9:  31-12). ويقول المؤرخ والكاهن اليهودي يوسيفوس معاصر تلاميذ المسيح (36 - 100م) أنه  كان يجب أن تكون *" هذه النواميس محفورة في أرواحهم ومحفوظة في ذاكرتهم وكان  للنواميس أيضاً سلطان أعظم بينهم وهذا ما نعرفه مما كان عليهم أن يكابدوه إذا  كسروها *" Ant.4: 8. 
 وكانت شريعة موسى النبي هي المحور الذي دارت  حوله كل تعاليم الأنبياء الذين جاءوا بعد ذلك، كما كانت النبوات عن المسيح الآتي هي  روح نبوتهم " *فأن شهادة يسوع هي روح النبوة* " (رؤ 10: 19)، وكانت أسفار موسى  الخمسة، التوراة، هي الكتاب المقدس الأول لبنى إسرائيل في كل العصور. ففي سفر يشوع  تكرر أسم موسى 15 مرة للتعبير عن حفظ شريعة الله ووصاياه التي أعطاها لهم بيد موسى  النبي: 
+ " وإنما  احرصوا جدا أن تعملوا *الوصية والشريعة التي أمركم بها موسى عبد الرب* أن  تحبوا الرب إلهكم وتسيروا في كل طرقه وتحفظوا وصاياه وتلصقوا به وتعبدوه بكل قلبكم  وبكل نفسكم " (يش5: 22).
+ " فتشددوا  جدا لتحفظوا وتعملوا *كل المكتوب في سفر شريعة موسى* حتى لا تحيدوا عنها يمينا  أو شمالا " (يش6: 32).
+ " حينئذٍ  بنى يشوع مذبحاً للرب … *كما أمر موسى عبد الرب بني إسرائيل كما هو مكتوب في سفر  توراة موسى* مذبح حجارة صحيحة لم يرفع أحد عليها حديدا واصعدوا عليه محرقات للرب  وذبحوا ذبائح سلامة. *وكتب هناك على الحجارة نسخة توراة موسى التي كتبها أمام بني  إسرائيل... وبعد ذلك قرا جميع كلام التوراة البركة واللعنة حسب كل ما كتب في سفر  التوراة. لم تكن كلمة من كل ما أمر به موسى لم يقراها يشوع* قدام كل جماعة  إسرائيل …لم تكن كلمة  من كل ما أمر به موسى لم يقراها يشوع " (يش 30: 8-35).
 *وفى نهاية أيام حياته كتب يشوع بن نون* كل  الوصايا التي أوصاه بها الله في سفر ووضعهُ في نفس موضع التوراة إلى جوار تابوت  العهد في خيمة الاجتماع " *وكتب يشوع هذا الكلام في سفر شريعة الله* " (يش25:  24،26). 

*(3) وفى عصر  القضاة*
الذي بدأ  بوفاة يشوع بن نون وأنتهي بصموئيل النبي كانت أسفار موسى الخمسة وسفر يشوع محفوظة  إلى جوار التابوت وفى متناول الكهنة واللاويين والقضاة وبقية الشعب كما كانت محفوظة  في ذاكرة القادة وعند قراءة أسفار القضاة وصموئيل نجد أن كل ما جاء في أسفار موسى  ويشوع منعكس على حياة الشعب وفى تصرفاته بل ومشار إليه ومقتبس منه في كل الفقرات  والفصول.

*(4) ولما كتب صموئيل النبي*
بالروح  القدس ما تسلمه من الله وضعه أيضاً مع أسفار موسى الخمسة وسفر يشوع إلى جوار تابوت  العهد في خيمة الاجتماع " فكلم صموئيل الشعب بقضاء المملكة وكتبه في السفر ووضعه  أمام الرب " (1صم25: 10). يقول المؤرخ اليهودي يوسيفوس* " ووضع السفر في خيمة  الاجتماع ليكون شهادة للأجيال التالية "* (Ant.6,4,6).

*(5) وفى أيام داود النبي والملك*
كان هناك  عدد كبير من الأنبياء مثل صموئيل النبي وناثان النبي وجاد النبي وبنى الأنبياء إلى  جانب أنبياء الهيكل مثل آساف وهيمان ويدوثون، وكانوا جميعهم لديهم نسخ من كل  الأسفار المقدسة التي كانت موضوعة إلى جوار تابوت العهد في خيمة الاجتماع مثل أسفار  موسى الخمسة وسفر يشوع وما كان قد كتبه صموئيل النبي، كما كانوا يصلون بالمزامير  التي كتبها داود النبي والملك بالروح القدس " *روح الرب تكلم بي وكلمته على  لساني* ” (2صم 3: 23) والتي كتبها أنبياء الهيكل، آساف وهيمان ويدوثون وبنو قورح  بالروح القدس: " وافرز داود … للخدمة *بني آساف وهيمان ويدوثون المتنبئين*  بالعيدان والرباب … بنو اساف تحت يد* اساف المتنبئ* بين يدي الملك … بنو  يدوثون … تحت يد أبيهم *يدوثون المتنبئ بالعود لأجل الحمد والتسبيح للرب* …  *بنو هيمان رائي الملك بكلام الله لرفع القرن* … لأجل غناء بيت الرب بالصنوج  والرباب والعيدان لخدمة بيت الله تحت يد الملك وآساف ويدوثون وهيمان " (1أى1:  25-6). 
 وكانوا يحفظون هذه المزامير عن ظهر قلب كما كانت  مكتوبة وموضوعة في خيمة الاجتماع ثم في الهيكل بعد ذلك. وكان هؤلاء الأنبياء جميعاً  حافظين لناموس الرب وشريعته كما هو مكتوب توراة موسى النبي. فكان داود النبي والملك  لديه نسخة من أسفار موسى الخمسة حسب وصية الله في سفر التثنية وكان حافظاً للشريعة  والناموس ؛ " لكن *في ناموس الرب مسرته* وفي ناموسه يلهج نهارا وليلا " (مز7:  19)، "* ناموس الرب كامل* يرد النفس شهادات الرب صادقة تصير الجاهل حكيما "  (مز31: 7). وكانت وصيته لأبنه سليمان هي *" احفظ شعائر الرب إلهك إذ تسير في طرقه  وتحفظ فرائضه وصاياه وأحكامه وشهاداته كما هو مكتوب في شريعة موسى لكي تفلح في كل  ما تفعل وحيثما توجهت* " (1مل3: 2).

*(6) وبعد أن بنى سليمان الحكيم والنبي أيضاً الهيكل*
وضع تابوت  العهد في محرابه الذي في وسط الهيكل (1مل19: 6؛4: 9)، وكانت جميع الأسفار المقدسة  التي كانت قد كتبت بالروح القدس سواء أسفار موسى الخمسة وسفر يشوع وما كتبه صموئيل  النبي والمزامير، التي كانت محفوظة ومستخدمة في العبادة، قد وضعت في الهيكل. يقول  ترجوم يوناثان في تعليقه على قول موسى النبي " خذوا كتاب التوراة هذا وضعوه إلى  جانب تابوت العهد " (تث26: 31) *إن التوراة كانت توضع في غطاء إلى جانب التابوت  الأيمن كما وضعت مع التوراة أيضاً أسفار يشوع وصموئيل ومزامير داود ومرتلي الهيكل.  وظلت هذه الأسفار في الهيكل حتى دماره سنة 587 ق م *(2مل9: 25-11). وكانت آيات  هذه الأسفار خاصة أسفار موسى الخمسة، التوراة، محفوظة في قلب سليمان وكل الشعب فعند  تكريس الهيكل قال سليمان للشعب ؛ " مبارك الرب الذي أعطى راحة لشعبه إسرائيل *حسب  كل ما تكلم به ولم تسقط كلمة واحدة من كل كلامه الصالح الذي تكلم به عن يد موسى  عبده* " (2مل56: 8).

*(7) الأسفار التاريخية*
(أسفار  القضاة وراعوث وصموئيل والملوك وأخبار الأيام وعزرا ونحميا وأستير) ؛ كان من ضمن  مهمة الأنبياء في القديم كتابة وتدوين تاريخ بنى إسرائيل وأخبار ملوكهم باعتباره  تاريخ شعب الله في علاقته مع الله وفى علاقته مع الشعوب الأخرى، سواء في قربه من  الله أو في بعده أو انحرافه أو حتى ارتداده عن الله. ولأن شعب الله كان يسير تحت  حكم الله المباشر ويتحرك بتوجيهاته المباشرة من خلال الأنبياء منذ دعوة الله  لإبراهيم أن يترك أهلة وعشيرته " *أذهب من أرضك ومن عشيرتك ومن بيت أبيك إلى  الأرض التي أريك فأجعلك أمة عظيمة وأباركك وأعظم أسمك. وتكون بركة … وتتبارك فيك  جميع قبائل الأرض* " (تك 1: 12-3) إلى خروج بنى إسرائيل من مصر تحت قيادة موسى  النبي وقيادة الله لهم في برية سيناء، ثم من خلال يشوع بن نون والقضاة إلى صموئيل  النبي وآخر القضاة وحتى جلوس أول ملك، ثم من خلال الأنبياء الذين كانوا يحملون كلمة  الله وتوجيهاته إلى الملوك والكهنة والقادة وبقية الشعب منذ صموئيل النبي أعظم  أنبيائهم بعد موسى النبي إلى ملاخى النبي قبل الميلاد بحوالي 400 سنة.  
 كان داود ملكاً ونبياً يتكلم الروح القدس بفمه  وينطق على لسانه وكان الله يكلمه أيضاً عن طريق أنبياء آخرين مثل ناثان النبي وجاد  النبي ؛ "* فارسل الرب ناثان ألي داود* … فقال داود لناثان قد أخطأت ألي الرب  فقال ناثان لداود الرب أيضا قد نقل عنك خطيتك لا تموت " (2صم 1: 12،13)، " *كان  كلام الرب ألي جاد النبي رائي داود قائلا* " (2صم11: 24)، "* فصعد داود حسب  كلام جاد كما أمر الرب* " (2صم19: 24)، " أوقف اللاويين في بيت الرب بصنوج ورباب  وعيدان *حسب أمر داود وجاد رائي الملك وناثان النبي لان من قبل الرب الوصية عن يد  أنبيائه* " (2أى25: 29). وكان سليمان الملك حكيماً ونبياً أيضاً وكان الله يكلمه  عن طريق أنبياء آخرين مثل ناثان النبي وعدو الرائي. 
 وقد كتب هؤلاء الأنبياء تاريخ شعب الله وأخبار  قضاته وملوكه وقادته ورسائل الملوك والقادة من بعد يشوع وحتى عزرا ونحميا في سجلات  مكتوبة خاصة بهم وفى حوليات كانت تحفظ في قصور الملوك، وكانت هذه الحوليات التي  كتبها هؤلاء الأنبياء في متناول الجميع ومعروفة للجميع وكانت هي المصدر الأول  لكتابة الأسفار التاريخية بيد الأنبياء أنفسهم، الذين دونوها بالروح القدس، كشهود  عيان ومعاصرين للأحداث ومحركين لها باعتبارهم الناطقين بفم الله والمتحدثين باسمه  والممثلين له والوسطاء بينه وبين الملوك والقادة والشعب: 
+ " وأمور  داود الملك الأولى والأخيرة هي مكتوبة في *أخبار صموئيل الرائي وأخبار ناثان  النبي وأخبار جاد الرائي* " (1أى29: 29).
+ " وبقية  أمور سليمان الأولى والأخيرة أما هي مكتوبة في* أخبار ناثان النبي وفي نبوة آخيا  الشيلوني وفي رؤى يعدو الرائي* على يربعام بن نباط " (2أى29: 9)  
+ " وأمور  رحبعام الأولى والأخيرة أما هي مكتوبة في *أخبار شمعيا النبي وعدو الرائي* "  (2أى15: 12).
+ " وبقية  أمور يهوشافاط الأولى والأخيرة ها هي مكتوبة في أخبار* ياهو بن حناني المذكور في  سفر ملوك إسرائيل* " (2أى34: 20).
+ " وبقية  أمور رحبعام وكل ما فعل أما هي *مكتوبة في* *سفر أخبار الأيام لملوك  يهوذا* " (1مل29: 14). " وبقية أمور ابيام وكل ما عمل أما هي* مكتوبة في* *سفر أخبار الأيام لملوك يهوذا* " (1مل15: 7). " وبقية كل أمور أسا … أما هي  مكتوبة *في سفر أخبار الأيام لملوك يهوذا* " (1مل23:  15).
+ " واما  بقية أمور يربعام كيف حارب وكيف ملك فأنها *مكتوبة في سفر أخبار الأيام لملوك  إسرائيل *" (1مل19: 14). " وبقية أمور ناداب وكل ما عمل أما هي *مكتوبة في سفر  أخبار الأيام لملوك إسرائيل* " (1مل31: 15).
+ " وبقية  أمور حزقيا ومراحمه ها هي *مكتوبة في رؤيا اشعياء بن اموص النبي في سفر ملوك  يهوذا وإسرائيل* " (2أى32: 32).
+" *ورثى  ارميا يوشيا* … وها *هي مكتوبة في المراثي* " (2أى25:  35).
وتتكرر مثل  هذه العبارات وبنفس النصوص السابقة عن كل بقية الملوك الآخرين في كل العصور وحتى  سبى بابل سنة 587 ق م. وهذا يوضح لنا أن كل ما جاء ودون في الأسفار المقدسة التي  كتبها الأنبياء بالروح القدس سواء كان مكتوباً أو محفوظاً شفاهه كان في متناول  الجميع وتدل العبارة المتكررة " *ها هي مكتوبة* "، " *أما هي مكتوبة* "  على ذلك. كما تؤكد لنا هذه الآيات كتابة الأنبياء للأسفار التاريخية كما يؤكد ذلك  التقليد القديم، فقد كتب صمؤئيل النبي الجزء الأول من السفر المعروف باسمه ثم أكمل  كل من ناثان النبي وجاد النبي بقية السفر (صموئيل الأول وصموئيل الثاني) وكتب  اشعياء النبي جزءا من سفر الملوك وحرر السفر كله (ملوك الأول وملوك الثاني) ارميا  النبي بالروح القدس والذي ختم آخر سفر الملوك الثاني (2مل25) بنفس خاتمة سفر ارميا،  كما يؤكد لنا كتابة ارميا النبي لسفر المراثي (مراثي ارميا). أما سفر أخبار الأيام  بجزأيه (الأول والثاني) فقد كتبه عزرا الكاهن والكاتب بالروح القدس من نفس الحوليات  التي كتبها الأنبياء والمذكورة أعلاه إلى جانب أسفار صموئيل والملوك. وكانت توضع  هذه الأسفار جميعها في الهيكل باعتبارها أسفار مقدسة وموحى بها بالروح  القدس.
* وفى كل هذه المراحل تتكرر من خلال أسفار صموئيل  والملوك وأخبار الأيام *
العبارات  الدالة على الوجود الدائم لأسفار موسى الخمسة في الهيكل وبين أيدي الكهنة والأنبياء  وحفظ كلمة الله فيها عن ظهر قلب سواء في الإشارة إلى الملوك الذين أتبعوها أو الذين  حادوا أو ارتدوا عنها: 
+ " *حسب  ما هو مكتوب في سفر شريعة موسى* " (2مل 6: 14)."* حسب كل شريعة موسى* "  (2مل25: 23)، " *حسب كل ما هو مكتوب في شريعة الرب التي* " (أى12: 22)." كما  هو *مكتوب في شريعة موسى* بالفرح والغناء *حسب أمر داود* " (2أى18: 23).  " كما هو *مكتوب في الشريعة في سفر موسى* حيث أمر الرب قائلا " (2أى4: 25)، "  *كناموس موسى رجل الله* كان " (2أى16: 30). 
+ " كما  هو* مكتوب في شريعة الرب* " (2أى3: 31). 

*(8) أسفار الأنبياء*
كان هناك في  الفترة من داود الملك والنبي (حوالي سنة1000 ق م) إلى ملاخى النبي (حوالي سنة 400 ق  م) عدد كبير من الأنبياء الذين كُتبت أقوال الله بفمهم وعلى لسانهم في أسفار صموئيل  والملوك وأخبار الأيام مثل إيليا واليشع أو الذين كتبوا هذه الأسفار أو شاركوا في  كتابتها بالروح القدس مثل صموئيل وجاد وناثان وعدو وغيرهم، وكان هناك عددا كبيرا من  الأنبياء الذين كتبوا ودونوا بالروح القدس كلمة الله التي أعطيت لهم في أسفار عُرفت  باسمهم مثل اشعياء وارميا وحزقيال ودانيال وهوشع وعاموس وميخا وزكريا.. الخ وكان  هؤلاء الأنبياء قد نادوا بكلمة الله التي سلمت لهم شفوياً ومكتوبة في بعض أجزائها،  مثل ارميا الذي كان يكتب أجزاء منها لتقرأ أمام الهيكل قبل أن يدون سفره بصورة  نهائية (ار 36) وكان الشعب يحفظها قبل أن تدون في الأسفار، من ثم فقد قبلت هذه  الأسفار كأسفار مقدسة وكلمة الله الموحى بها فور كتابتها. وكانت تعرف بأسماء  الأنبياء الذين استلموها من الله ونادوا بها للشعب. وكان كل سفر يبدأ في أول آياته  بذكر أسم النبي الموحى إليه: 
+ "* رؤيا  اشعياء* بن آموص التي *رآها *على يهوذا وأورشليم " (اش1: 1)، " *رؤيا  عوبديا* " (عو1: 1)، "* سفر رؤيا ناحوم* " (نا1: 1)، " في السنة … *ظهرت  لي أنا دانيال رؤيا* … " (دا1: 8)، "* كلام ارميا* بن حلقيا … الذي *كانت  كلمة الرب إليه* في أيام … " (ار1: 1،2)، " في … السنة الخامسة من سبى يوياكين  الملك* صار كلام الرب إلى حزقيال … وكانت عليه هناك يد الرب* " (حز 2: 1،3)،  "* قول الرب الذي صار إلى هوشع* بن بئيرى في أيام … " (هو1: 1)، " *قول الرب  الذي صار إلى يوئيل* بن فثوئيل " (يؤ1: 1؛)، " *وصار قول الرب إلى يونان*  بن أمتاى قائلاً " (يون1: 1)، "* كلمة الرب التي صارت إلى صفنيا* " (صف1: 1)،  " في السنة … *كانت كلمة الرب عن يد حجى النبي* … " (حج1: 1)، " في السنة …  *كانت كلمة الرب إلى زكريا بن برخيا بن عدو النبي *" (زك1: 1)،" *أقوال  عاموس … التي رآها* عن إسرائيل … " (عا1: 1)، " *الوحي الذي رآه حبقوق  النبي* " (حب1: 1).
 وكانت تُضم هذه الأسفار إلى الأسفار السابقة لها  وتوضع في الهيكل باعتبارها كلمة الله لتكون وحدة واحدة لكتاب الله الواحد، وهذا ما  يسميه دانيال النبيب " الكتب " أي " الكتب المقدسة " (دا2: 9) والتي يساوى فيها بين  ناموس موسى وسفر ارميا باعتبار أن كليهما كلمة الله، مع ملاحظة أن دانيال النبي كان  معاصراً لارميا النبي حيث عاصر الجزء الأخير من حياته. 
 وكان جميع الأنبياء يعرفون كتب بعضهم البعض سواء  السابقين عليهم أو المعاصرين لهم ويقبلونها ككلمة الله الموحى بها، وكانت معرفتهم  هذه نابعة بالدرجة الأولى من الروح القدس الذي كان يحل عليهم ويتكلم بفمهم وعلى  لسانهم إلى جانب استلامهم لها ككلمة الله الموحى بها من الأنبياء والكهنة الذين  سبقوهم والمعاصرين لهم ووجودها في الهيكل وحفظ الكهنة لها وتعليم الأنبياء لما جاء  فيها. وكانوا يحتفظون بنسخ منها ويحفظون ما جاء فيها ويحذرون الشعب من عاقبة إهمال  وصايا الله وأحكامه التي وردت بها، ومن ثم كرروا عبارات: " *كما تكلم (الله) عن  يد جميع عبيده الأنبياء* " (2مل23: 17)، "* وتكلم الرب عن يد عبيده الأنبياء  قائلا* " (2مل 10: 21)، " *حسب كلام الرب الذي تكلم به عن يد عبيده  الأنبياء* " (2مل2: 24)، وقول دانيال النبي في صلاته لله " وما سمعنا صوت الرب  إلهنا لنسلك في *شرائعه التي جعلها أمامنا عن يد عبيده الأنبياء *" (دا10: 9)،  وقول عاموس النبي " أن السيد الرب لا يصنع أمرا ألا وهو *يعلن سره لعبيده  الأنبياء* " (عا7: 3)، وقول الله بفم هوشع النبي *" وكلمت الأنبياء وكثرت  الرؤى وبيد الأنبياء مثلت أمثالا* " (هو10: 12). 
 أ - وكانوا  جميعهم يشيرون بالروح القدس إلى ما سبق أن كتب من أحداث ونبوات في أسفار الأنبياء  السابقين عليهم ويستشهدون بها ويقتبسون منها ويؤكدوا على إتمام النبوات التي تمت  قبلهم أو في أيامهم: 
كما جاء في  (تك25: 50) " واستحلف يوسف بني إسرائيل قائلا الله سيفتقدكم فتصعدون عظامي من هنا "  ونجد تحقيق ذلك كتاريخ ونبوة في (خر19: 13) " واخذ موسى عظام يوسف معه لأنه (يوسف)  كان قد استحلف بني إسرائيل بحلف قائلا أن الله سيفتقدكم فتصعدون عظامي من هنا معكم  ".
وما جاء في  (يؤ22: 2) " ويكون أن كل من يدعو باسم الرب ينجو لأنه في جبل صهيون وفي أورشليم  تكون نجاة كما قال الرب وبين الباقين من يدعوه الرب " وقد وردت نفس النبوة في  (عو12: 1) " وأما جبل صهيون فتكون عليه نجاة ويكون مقدسا ويرث بيت يعقوب مواريثهم  ".
وما جاء في  ميخا (12: 3) " لذلك بسببكم تفلح صهيون كحقل وتصير أورشليم خربا وجبل البيت شوامخ  وعر "، وكان الشعب في أيام ارميا النبي، بعد ميخا
النبي بأكثر  من مائة سنة، يعرفون هذه النبوة ويحفظونها جيداً حيث يقول سفر ارميا " فقام أناس من  شيوخ الأرض وكلموا كل جماعة الشعب قائلين. أن ميخا المورشتي تنبا في أيام حزقيا ملك  يهوذا وكلم كل شعب يهوذا قائلا هكذا قال رب الجنود أن صهيون تفلح كحقل وتصير  أورشليم خربا وجبل البيت شوامخ وعر " (ارميا 17: 26-19).
وما جاء في  ارميا " في ظل حشبون وقف الهاربون بلا قوة لأنه قد خرجت نار من حشبون ولهيب من وسط  سيحون فأكلت زاوية موآب وهامة بني الوغا ويل لك يا مواب باد شعب كموش لان بنيك قد  اخذوا إلى السبي وبناتك إلى الجلاء " وكان هذا اقتباسا مباشراً وذكرى لما جاء في  (عدد 21: 28-29) " لان نارا خرجت من حشبون لهيبا من قرية سيحون أكلت عار موآب أهل  مرتفعات ارنون. ويل لك يا مواب هلكت يا أمة كموش قد صير بنيه هاربين وبناته في  السبي لملك الاموريين سيحون ".
ب - وكانوا  يشيرون دائماً لإتمام النبوات التي سبق أن تنبأ بها من جاء قبلهم من أنبياء وغالباً  ما كانوا يستخدمون عبارات " كما تكلم الرب عن يد … النبي أو الأنبياء " و " حسب  كلام الرب عن يد … " مثل نبوة اخيا النبي عن يربعام الملك " ليقيم كلامه الذي تكلم  به الرب عن يد اخيا الشيلوني إلى يربعام بن نباط " (1مل15: 12؛ أنظر16: 14؛29: 15)،  ونبوة يشوع عن بناء أريحا " في أيامه بنى حيئيل البيتئيلي أريحا بابيرام بكره وضع  أساسها وبسجوب صغيره نصب أبوابها حسب كلام الرب الذي تكلم به عن يد يشوع بن نون "  (1مل34: 16)، ونبوة إيليا عن آخاب الملك " انه لا يسقط من كلام الرب إلى الأرض الذي  تكلم به الرب على بيت اخاب وقد فعل الرب ما تكلم به عن يد عبده ايليا " (2مل10:  10)، ونبوة جميع الأنبياء عن جلاء إسرائيل عن الأرض بسبب خطاياهم " حتى نحى الرب  إسرائيل من أمامه كما تكلم عن يد جميع عبيده الأنبياء فسبي إسرائيل من أرضه إلى  اشور " (2مل23: 17)، " فأرسل الرب … على يهوذا ليبيدها حسب كلام الرب الذي تكلم به  عن يد عبيده الأنبياء " (2مل2: 24)، " وأشهدت عليهم بروحك عن يد أنبيائك فلم يصغوا  فدفعتهم ليد شعوب الأراضي " (نح30: 9)، ونبوة رجل الله عن تدنيس يوشيا لمذبح  الأصنام " والتفت يوشيا فرأى القبور التي هناك في الجبل فأرسل واخذ العظام من  القبور واحرقها على المذبح ونجسه حسب كلام الرب الذي نادى به رجل الله الذي نادى  بهذا الكلام " (2مل16: 23). كما كانوا دائما حافظين لطقوس وشريعة الله بيد موسى  النبي " وحمل بنو اللاويين تابوت الله كما أمر موسى حسب كلام الرب بالعصي على  أكتافهم " (1أى15: 15) " واذبحوا الفصح وتقدسوا واعدوا اخوتكم ليعملوا حسب كلام  الرب عن يد موسى " (2أى6: 35).
ج - وكان  بعض هؤلاء الأنبياء يشتركون معاً في نبوة واحدة مثل نبوة كل من داود النبي والملك  واشعياء وارميا وحزقيال وهوشع وميخا وزكريا بان الملك الآتي والمسيح المنتظر سيأتي  من نسل داود (2صم12: 7-16؛19: 89-37 ؛ 11: 132-12؛اش1: 9-6؛1: 11-9؛ار5: 23؛ حز23:  34،24؛24: 37،25؛ هو5: 31: 10؛مى1: 5-5؛ زك9: 9،10؛10: 12) ومثل نبوة اشعياء وميخا  اللذان تنبئا بنبوة واحدة وبنفس الكلمات
تقريباً عن  المسيح الآتي (اش2: 2-4وميخا1: 4-4)، واشتراك معهما حزقيال النبي في نفس النبوة في  روحها وجوهرها وليس بنصها (حز 22: 17،23).
د - كما  أشار جميع الأنبياء بالروح في أسفارهم لكل الأحداث الرئيسية سواء التي وردت في  أسفار موسى الخمسة أو التي حدثت بعد ذلك مثل خلقة الله للسموات والأرض وخلقة  الإنسان من تراب الأرض وروحه داخله وهلاك سدوم ومدن السهل والخروج من مصر وما تبعه  من معجزات مثل الضربات العشر وانشقاق البحر الأحمر وتجفيف نهر الأردن والتيه في  البرية 40 سنة وخروج الماء من الصخرة والحية النحاسية وعبادة العجل الذهبي وعهود  الله لكل من نوح وإبراهيم وداود والمسيح الآتي وتعقب يعقوب لأخيه والختان وقصة  بلعام العراف وعصيان إسرائيل لله وطردهم من الأرض والسبى  البابلي.
ر - كما  يشترك عددا من الأسفار في تسجيل نفس الأحداث الواحدة مثل سفر الملوك الذي يشترك مع  سفر اشعياء في تسجيل وتدوين تاريخ حزقيا الملك بنفس الكلمات ونفس التفصيلات (اش36  -39 و2مل18 -0 2)، ويختتم كل من سفر الملوك الثاني وسفر ارميا بخاتمة واحدة لكاتب  واحد (ار52 مع2مل25)، ويقدم سفر أخبار الأيام (الأول والثاني) تاريخ موازى لأسفار  صموئيل الأول والثاني والملوك الأول والثاني، كما يقدم سلسلة الأنساب من سفر  التكوين. ويبتدئ سفر عزرا بنفس نهاية سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني (عز1: 1-4 مع 2أى22:  36،23)، مثلما يبتدئ سفر يشوع بنفس نهاية سفر التثنية. ويشهد سفر الملوك الأول  لأمثال سليمان الحكيم ونشائده فقال " وتكلم (سليمان) بثلاثة آلاف مثل. وكانت نشائده  ألفا وخمساً " (1مل32: 4) وبالتالي فقد شهد لأسفار الأمثال والجامعة ونشيد الانشاد.  كما شهد سفر الأمثال لنفسه باعتباره " أمثال سليمان " (أم1: 10) وذكر كيفية جمع  السفر وتدوينه عن طريق رجال الملك حزقيا " هذه الأمثال 

*ثانياً:  وجود الأسفار المقدسة مع الأنبياء والكهنة فى كل العصور*
التي نقلها  رجال حزقيا ملك يهوذا " (أم1: 25). وتسجل الأسفار التاريخية أجزاء من المزامير  (أنظر 2صم22؛ 1أى16). كما شهد حزقيال النبي لحقيقة وبر نوح وأيوب ومعاصره دانيال  النبي وساوى الثلاثة معاً في البر (حز14: 14) ووصف دانيال بالحكمة ومعرفة الأسرار "  ها (هل) أنت أحكم من دانيال. سر ما لا يخفى عليك أنت " (حز3: 28). وبالتالي فقد شهد  بشكل غير مباشر لأسفار التكوين وأيوب ودانيال.، ويقدم سفر نحميا الخطوط العريضة  لتاريخ إسرائيل كما هي مدونة في معظم أسفار العهد القديم من سفر التكوين إلى سبى  بابل(نح9) 

*(1) وجود أسفار موسى الخمسة في الهيكل أيام يوشيا الملك  الصالح*
 توقف الكهنة  عن قراءة أسفار موسى الخمسة في الهيكل في أيام حكم الملوك الذين ارتدوا عن عبادة  الله الحي وعبدوا الأوثان مثل منسى (696 - 642 ق م) وآمون (642 - 640 ق م) وعند  ترميم الهيكل أثناء حكم الملك يوشيا (640 - 609 ق م) وجد حلقيا الكاهن هذه الأسفار  في الهيكل وكانت سبباً في إصلاح عظيم (2مل 22). ويجمع العلماء على أن هذه الأسفار  التي وجدت في الهيكل هي هي نفس النسخة، الأصل، التي كتبها موسى النبي نفسه بيده أو  على أقل تقدير نسخة منقولة عنها مباشرة، وأن كانت الغالبية العظمى ترى أنها نفس  النسخة التي كتبها موسى النبي بنفسه.

*(2) وفى فترة السبي البابلي (607 - 537 ق م)*
كانت توراة  موسى النبي وجميع أسفار الأنبياء الآخرين الذين أتوا حتى ارميا النبي، مع المسبيين  في بابل وعلى رأسهم دانيال النبي والفتية الثلاثة وحزقيال النبي، ويعبر دانيال  النبي عن وجود هذه الكتب معه بقوله: *" أنا دانيال فهمت من الكتب عدد السنين التي  كانت عنها كلمة الرب إلى ارميا النبي لكماله سبعين سنة على خراب أورشليم* "  (دا2: 9 مع ار11: 25-12). 
 وكان هؤلاء المسبيون متجمعين في منطقة تل أبيب  على نهر خابور (حز15: 3) وكان معهم كهنتهم وشيوخهم فأقاموا المجامع كبديل للهيكل  وذلك لتعليم كلمة الله والصلاة. وكانوا يحتفظون فيها بالأسفار المقدسة التي كانوا  يقرئونها في أيام السبت من كل أسبوع وفى الأعياد ويحفظون منها كلمة الله. وكانت  لهذه المجامع ترتيباتها الخاصة والتي تشمل قراءة " الشما " أي التلاوة وهى الاعتراف  بوحدانية الله وتتكون من (تثنية 4: 6-9؛13: 11-21؛عدد37: 15-41) وقراءة الناموس  (أسفار موسى الخمسة) الذي كان منقسما إلى مائة وأربعة وخمسين جزءاً تقرأ بالترتيب  على ثلاث سنوات ثم قراءة جزء مناسب من أسفار الأنبياء. ومن ثم فقد وصفها الفيلسوف  اليهودي المعاصر للسيد المسيح (26 م) بأنها كانت " بيوتاً للتعليم حيث كانت تدرس  فلسفة الآباء وجميع الفضائل ". 
 وانتشرت هذه المجامع بين المسبيين كما انتشرت مع  انتشار اليهود في الشتات فى بلاد كثيرة مثل عيلام وبارثيا وأرمينيا وميديا وأسيا  الصغرى (تركيا) إلى جانب مصر التي كان بها عدداً من اليهود من القرن العاشر قبل  الميلاد حينما غزا الملك شيشق ملك مصر فلسطين وأورشليم وحمل معه عدد من اليهود أسرى  (1مل25: 14-26؛2أى2: 12-3)، كما ذهب عدد كبير مع ارميا النبي إلى مصر في بداية  السبى البابلي (2مل6: 25؛ار44: 43). ويكشف أحد النقوش الذي وجد بجزيرة فيلا بالقرب  من أسوان عن وجود مستعمرة يهودية وهيكل للإله يهوه هناك سنة 500 ق م. وعندما أسس  الإسكندر الأكبر مدينة الإسكندرية سنة 233 ق م كان هناك عدد كبير من اليهود، ويقول  فيلو اليهودي (26م) أنهم ُوجدوا بأعداد كثيفة في قسمين من المدينة. كما نقل بطليموس  الأول ملك مصر (332 - 285 ق م) مئات من اليهود إلى الإسكندرية عند غزوه لفلسطين  وأورشليم حتى صار عددهم أيام السيد المسيح كما يقول فيلو مليون يهودي. وكان هناك  عدد كبير من اليهود في سوريا وآسيا الصغرى (تركيا)، يقول يوسيفوس المؤرخ اليهودي أن  الملك سلوقس نيكاتور (312 - 285 ق م) جعلهم " مواطنين في المدن التي بناها في آسيا  وسوريا السفلي وفى العاصمة ذاتها إنطاكية " Ant.3: 12.
 ويذكر العهد الجديد وخاصة سفر أعمال الرسل وجود  المجامع أيام السيد المسيح والرسل بغزارة سواء في فلسطين أو في بلاد العالم الأخرى،  وكانت المركز الأول لكرازة السيد المسيح كل يوم سبت، كما كانت المركز الأول لكرازة  الرسل بالإنجيل سواء في اليهودية أو في العالم أجمع. ويذكر سفر الأعمال وجود  المجامع في دمشق (أع20: 9) وفي سلاميس بقبرص (أع5: 13) وفى برجة وإنطاكية بيسيدية  (أع14: 13) وفي ايقونية (أع1: 14) وبيرية (أع10: 17) وفي تسالونيكي (أع1: 17) وفى  افسس (أع19: 18) باليونان وآسيا الصغرى وروما …الخ. ويعبر القديس بطرس عن كثرة هذه  المجامع وقراءة الأسفار المقدسة فيها، خاصة أسفار موسى النبي، في كل مكان بقوله  أمام الرسل والمشايخ بأورشليم " *لان موسى منذ أجيال قديمة له في كل مدينة من  يكرز به إذ يقرأ في المجامع كل سبت "* (أع21: 15). وهذا يؤكد لنا وجود نسخ من  الأسفار المقدسة في كل مكان في العالم حيث يوجد اليهود  ومجامعهم.

*(3) وعند عودة بعض المسبيين من بابل*
كانت معهم  الأسفار المقدسة وأعادوا كل الأمور على أساسها، وكان على رأس المجموعة الأولى (537  ق م) " يشوع بن يوصاداق واخوته الكهنة وزُربابل بن شالتئيل واخوته " الذين بنوا  مذبح الهيكل " ليصعدوا عليه محرقات *كما هو* *مكتوب في شريعة موسى* رجل  الله " (عز2: 3)، ثم بنوا الهيكل الثاني (هيكل زرُبابل سنة 536 - 516 ق م) وكان  معهم النبيان حجى وزكريا اللذان أضاف الروح القدس سفرين آخرين بواسطتهما " حينئذ  قام زُربابل بن شالتئيل ويشوع بن يوصاداق وشرعا ببنيان بيت الله الذي في أورشليم  *ومعهما أنبياء الله يساعدونهما* " (عز2: 5). وكانوا " يبنون* وينجحون حسب  نبوة حجي النبي وزكريا ابن عدو* " (عز14: 6) " ولما أسس البانون هيكل الرب  أقاموا الكهنة بملابسهم بأبواق واللاويين بني آساف بالصنوج لتسبيح الرب *على  ترتيب داود ملك* إسرائيل " (عز10: 3). وكان على رأس المجموعة الثانية (458 ق م)  عزرا الذي يصفه الكتاب بأنه " *كاتب ماهر في شريعة موسى* " (عز6: 7) و"  *الكاهن الكاتب كاتب كلام وصايا الرب وفرائضه *" (عز11: 7) و" *عزرا الكاهن  كاتب شريعة اله السماء* " (عز12؛7) والذي " هيأ قلبه لطلب شريعة الرب والعمل بها  وليعلم إسرائيل فريضة وقضاء " (عز10: 7) وكان دارسا للأسفار المقدسة ومفسرها  ومترجمها (شفوياً) إلى الآرامية. وقد جمع الشعب في تجمع هائل ووقف يقرأ الناموس  ويفسره لهم ويترجمه ويفسر لهم معناه (نح 8). كما جمع جميع أسفار العهد القديم وأقر  قانونيتها، بالروح القدس مع، رجال المجمع العظيم وعلم الشعب كيف يحفظ وصايا الله  وشريعته ورتب قراءة الناموس والأنبياء وأسس المجمع العظيم 
(السنهدرين)  (نح8 - 10؛ المشنا 200 م). وتقول المشنا (ابوت 1: 1): 
* " أستلم  موسى الناموس من سيناء وسلمه ليشوع ويشوع سلمه للشيوخ والشيوخ سلموه للأنبياء  والأنبياء سلموه لرجال المجمع العظيم ".*
 ثم ُوضعت هذه الأسفار المقدسة في الهيكل الذي  بناه زُربابل. وكان هناك أيضاً نحميا الوالى ورجل البلاط الفارسي الذي أستأذن  الإمبراطور الفارسي ولحق بعزرا (سنة 445 ق م) وشاركه في تثبيت العائدين من السبي  وقد جمع الكتب المقدسة أيضاً في مكتبة واحدة كما يقول سفر المكابيين:  
*" السجلات  التي لنحميا وكيف أنشأ مكتبة جمع فيها أخبار الملوك والأنبياء وكتابات داود ورسائل  الملوك في التقادم "* (2مك13:  2)*. *

*(5) وفى  أيام المكابيين*
حاول الملك  السوري أنتيوخس (الرابع) أبيفانس(175 -164 ق م) أن يستأصل الديانة اليهودية  من جذورها فأصدر أمراً بتمزيق وحرق الأسفار المقدسة ويقول سفر المكابيين " وما  وجدوه من أسفار الشريعة مزقوه وأحرقوه بالنار وكل من وجد عنده سفر من العهد أو أتبع  الشريعة كان يقتل بأمر الملك "(1مك56: 1-57). ومع ذلك فلم ينجح لأن الأسفار المقدسة  كانت موجودة في كل المجامع اليهودية في دول كثيرة كان على رأسها مصر، كما بينا  أعلاه، كما كانت موجودة مع الغيورين من الشعب وقادته من رجال الدين وغيرهم فاجتمعوا  على المصفاة على بعد 13كيلو من أورشليم *" ونشروا الشريعة " كما يقول سفر  المكابيين *(1مك48: 3)* ولما انتهت الحرب يقول السفر " جمع يهوذا  *(المكابى)* كل ما بعثر من الأسفار في الحرب التي حدثت لنا وهو عندنا  ".*

*(6) يشوع بن  سيراخ (180 ق م)*
كانت نسخ  هذه الأسفار المقدسة مع يشوع بن سيراخ الذي كتب سفراً في الحكمة سنة 180 ق م، أحد  الأسفار القانونية الثانية، وقد لخص فيهأهم أحداث العهد القديم فبدأ من  أخنوخ السابع من آدم وحتى أيامه " دعونا نمدح المشاهير من آبائنا الذين سبقونا،  *والذين مجدهم الرب كثيراً وعظمهم منذ البدء**…** كان بعضهم مستشارين وأصحاب نبوءات وكان بعضهم قادة يفهمون شرائع  البلاد.. بل أن بعضهم يؤلف الألحان الموسيقية وينظمون الشعر..أخنوخ أرضى الرب فنقل  إلى السماء.. نوح كان رجلاً صالحاً.. إكراما له بقيت الأرض بعد الطوفان إبراهيم كان  أباً عظيماً لأمم كثيرة..الخ*) في  الإصحاحات من 44 إلى 49. وكتب حفيده في مقدمة الترجمة اليونانية للسفر (سنة 130 ق  م) قال فيها " أُعطى شعبنا كنزاً عظيماً يتمثل *بالشريعة وكتب الأنبياء،  والكتابات المتأخرة (أي الأسفار التاريخية)* *…* كان يؤمن جدي يشوع الذي تعمق في* دراسة الشريعة والأنبياء وبقية  كتابات أسلافنا*. فبعد أن ترسخ في المعرفة دفعه شعور داخلي لتأليف كتاب في  التربية والحكمة ". 

*(7) 1و2 مكابيين (134 - 70 ق م)*
يتحدث هذا  السفر عن أسفار العهد القديم وانتشارها بكثافة في أيام المكابيين ووجودها عند كثير  من الناس على الرغم من المحاولات اليائسة والمستميتة التي بذلها الملك السوري  أنتيوخس أبيفانس (175 - 164 ق م) للقضاء عليها وأبادتها من الوجود، وكان قد أمر  رجاله بتمزيق وإحراق كل ما يجدونه من أسفار، كما يقول السفر "* وما وجد من أسفار  الشريعة تمزق وأحرق بالنار وكل من وجد عنده نسخة من كتاب العهد أو اتبع أحكام  الشريعة كان يقتل بأمر من الملك* " (1مك56: 1،57). وعلى الرغم من ذلك، يقول أنه  عندما اجتمع الشعب في المصفاة و " *فتحوا كتاب الشريعة* " (1مك48: 3)، ثم يقول  في 2مكابيين " *وجد في سجلات نحميا ومذكراته أنه أنشأ مكتبة جمع فيها كتابات داود  ورسائل الملوك في تقديم القرابين وأخبار الملوك والأنبياء وكذلك جمع يهوذا  (المكابى) كل ما ضاع منا من الكتب في الحرب الأخيرة وهى في حوزتنا الآن* " (2مك  13: 2-14). مع ملاحظة أن هذه الأسفار المقدسة كانت موجودة في كل المجامع اليهودية  في معظم بلاد حوض البحر المتوسط وقتها. ويقول عن حفظهم وتقديسهم لها "* ما نستمده  من قوة من كتبنا المقدسة* " (1مك9: 12)، واقتبس من مزمور 2: 79 بالصيغة الخاصة  بالأسفار الموحى بها والمقدسة " مكتوب ". 

*(8) سيمون بن شيتاح (75 ق م)*
فريسى عاش  في القرن الأول قبل الميلاد وأقتبس من الأسفار المقدسة مثل أهل عصرة بالصيغ الدالة  على أن هذه الأسفار موحى بها، فقد أقتبس من سفر الجامعة بالصيغة المقدسة "*  مكتوب* "، كما أقتبس من سفر الأمثال بصيغة " *الكتب المقدسة تقول*  ".

*(9) المؤرخ والكاهن اليهودي يوسيفوس (36 - 100 ق م)*
 ومن أقوى  الشهادات والأدلة، بعد العهد الجديد، لعقيدة وحي أسفار العهد القديم وقانونيتها هو  ما كتبه الكاهن والمؤرخ اليهودي يوسيفوس الذي عاصر كرازة تلاميذ المسيح ودمار  الهيكل سنة 70 م، والذي حصل على نسخ الأسفار المقدسة التي كانت محفوظة في الهيكل،  أيام المسيح وتلاميذه، قبل دماره مباشرة، بأذن من الإمبراطور الروماني تيطس، والتي  ترجع بالقطع إلى أيام زربابل وعزرا ونحميا في القرنين الخامس والرابع قبل الميلاد.  حيث يقول في كتابه ضد ابيون (8: 1): 
" *لدينا  فقط اثنان وعشرون كتاباً تحتوى على سجلات كل الأزمنة الماضية، والتي نؤمن حقاً أنها  إلهية. خمسة منها لموسى تحتوى على نواميسه وتقاليد أصل الجنس البشرى حتى وفاته (أي  موسى)... ومن موت موسى إلى حكم ارتحشتا (ملك فارس) كتب الأنبياء الذين جاءوا بعد  موسى ما حدث في أيامهم في ثلاثة عشر كتاباً، والكتب الأربعة الباقية تحتوى على  ترانيم لله ومبادئ سلوكية لحياة البشر. ومن ارتحشتا إلى زماننا كُتب تاريخنا (كل  الأشياء سُجلت) ولكن لم يقم بنفس السلطان مع أولئك الذين سبقوهم لأنه لم يكن هناك  تعاقباً حقيقياً للأنبياء منذ ذلك الوقت.*
* ويوجد برهان عملي على كيفية معاملتنا لهذه  الكتب، فبرغم المدة الطويلة التي انقضت حتى الآن لم يجرؤ أحد أن يضيف إليها أو أن  يحذف منها شئ أو يغير أي شيء منها. بل أنه طبيعي لكل اليهود من يوم الميلاد مباشرة  يعتبرون هذه الكتب هي تعليم الله ويثابرون فيها وإذا دعت الضرورة يموتون سعداء  لأجلها* ".


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل السابع*​ *قانونية العهد الجديد وتأكيد وحيه*​ 
*قبل أن نبدأ  دراستنا في هذا الفصل يجب أن نذكر بعض الأسئلة التي لابد منها وهى ؛ من الذي قرر  صحة ووحي وقانونية أسفار العهد الجديد، وأسفار العهد القديم أيضا، ورفض غيرها من  الكتب التي انتشرت في أوساط الهراطقة؟ وهل كانت الكنيسة هي التي قدمت للمؤمنين هذه  الأسفار بعينها دون غيرها، أو بمعنى آخر ؛ هل الكنيسة هي أم القانونية وحاكمتها  وقاضيتها ومنظمتها وسيدتها، كما يتصور البعض من النقاد؟ والإجابة التي يؤكدها  التاريخ والتقليد والأسفار المقدسة نفسها هي ؛ كلا، فالكنيسة كانت مبنية على أساس  كلمة الله في هذه الأسفار المقدسة وليست مقررة لها " مبنيين على أساس الرسل  والأنبياء ويسوع المسيح نفسه حجر الزاوية " (أف20: 2)، فقد أقرت الكنيسة الأولى  بصحة ووحي هذه الأسفار وأدركتها وشهدت لها وبشرت بها وحفظتها بالروح القدس وسلمتها  للأجيال التالية كما تسلمتها هي من السيد المسيح ورسله ولم تقررها.  *
* كما أن كلمة قانون أو قانونية لم تستخدم للتعبير  عن وحي أسفار العهد الجديد، الأناجيل الأربعة، الإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة، وسفر أعمال  الرسل ورسائل الرسل، بولس ويعقوب وبطرس ويوحنا ويهوذا أخو يعقوب، وسفر الرؤيا،  وقبولها ككلمة الله ذات السلطان الإلهي حتى القرن الرابع الميلادي، وإنما قبلت هذه  الأسفار حتى قبل أن تكتب باعتبارها كلمة الله ووحيه الإلهي. وكان لهذا القبول الذي  سمى بعد ذلك بالقانونية، أسبابه ومبرراته: *
*1 -  رسوليه الرسل، شهود العيان، وعمل الله معهم: فقد كتب هذه الأسفار ودونها  بالروح القدس رسل المسيح وشهوده الذين سلموا لهم نفس ما دون فيها من قبل شفاهه  مؤيدين بالعجائب والمعجزات التي تدل على عمل الروح القدس فيهم وكلامه على لسانهم  وبأفواههم أو كما يقول الكتاب " شاهدا الله معهم بآيات وعجائب وقوات متنوعة  ومواهب الروح القدس " (عب4: 2)، " وكانت عجائب وآيات كثيرة تجرى على أيدي  الرسل " (أع43: 2)، " وجرت على أيدي الرسل آيات وعجائب كثيرة في الشعب " (أع12:  5؛ 8: 6؛3: 14؛12: 15)، والتي تؤكد رسوليتهم كرسل الرب يسوع المسيح وأن كل ما  ينادون به ويعلمونه هو كلام الله بالروح القدس. يقول القديس بولس بالروح " بقوة  آيات وعجائب بقوة روح الله حتى أنى من أورشليم وما حولها إلى الليريكون قد  أكملت التبشير بإنجيل المسيح " (رو19: 15)، " أن علامات الرسول صنعت بينكم في كل  صبر بآيات وعجائب وقوات " (2كو12: 12)، " انتم شهود والله كيف بطهارة  وببر وبلا لوم كنا بينكم انتم المؤمنين كما تعلمون كيف كنا نعظ كل واحد منكم كالأب  لأولاده ونشجعكم ونشهدكم لكي تسلكوا كما يحق لله الذي دعاكم إلى ملكوته ومجده.  من اجل ذلك نحن أيضا نشكر الله بلا انقطاع لأنكم إذ تسلمتم منا كلمة خبر من الله  قبلتموها لا ككلمة أناس بل كما هي بالحقيقة ككلمة الله التي تعمل أيضا فيكم انتم  المؤمنين " (1تس10: 2-13).*
*2- التقليد  الرسولى المسلم من رسل المسيح: فقد كان الذين قبلوا  هذه الأسفار في البداية هم نفس الذين تسلموا ما جاء فيها من قبل شفوياً وكانوا  يحفظون كل ما كتب فيها ككلمة الله ووحيه الإلهي بل واكثر مما كتب فيها، حيث كرز رسل  المسيح ونادوا لهم بالإنجيل وحفظوه لهم بأسلوب التعليم والتسليم الشفوي كما يقول  الكتاب " أمدحكم أيها الاخوة على إنكم تذكرونني في كل شيء وتحفظون التعاليم كما  سلمتها إليكم " (1كو2: 11)، " لأنني تسلمت من الرب ما سلمتكم أيضا "  (1كو23: 11)، " فإنني سلمت إليكم في الأول ما قبلته أنا أيضا " (1كو3: 15)،  " وما تعلمتموه وتسلمتموه وسمعتموه ورأيتموه في فهذا افعلوا " (فى9: 4)، "  لأنكم إذ تسلمتم منا كلمة خبر من الله قبلتموها لا ككلمة أناس بل كما هي  بالحقيقة ككلمة الله التي تعمل أيضا فيكم انتم المؤمنين " (1تس2: 13). هذا  التعليم أو التسليم كان يسلم من الرسل إلى تلاميذهم وتلاميذهم يسلمونه لآخرين وهكذا  " وما سمعته مني بشهود كثيرين أودعه أناسا أمناء يكونون أكفاء أن يعلموا آخرين  أيضا "(2تى2: 2). فلما دونت الأناجيل كان هؤلاء يحفظون كل ما دون فيها بل وأكثر  مما دون فيها.*
*3 - تسليم  الأسفار للكنيسة الأولى: كما أن  الذين استلموا هذه الأسفار وقبلوها هم الذين طلبوا من الرسل أن يدونوا لهم ما سبق  أن تسلموه شفوياً، ومن ثم فقد دونت بالروح القدس لهم وأمامهم وبمعرفتهم ومن ثم  قبلوها بكل قداسة ووقار ككلمة الله الموحى بها من الروح  القدس.*

*1- الرسل وقانونية العهد الجديد*
*كتبت معظم  أسفار العهد الجديد قبل سنة 70 ميلادية عندما كان معظم تلاميذ المسيح ورسله أحياء  حيث كتب دون الإنجيل للقديس متى والإنجيل للقديس مرقس فيما بين سنة 50 وسنة 62م  ودون الإنجيل للقديس لوقا فيما بين سنة 60 و62م وسفر أعمال الرسل قبل سنة 67م وكتب  القديس بولس رسائله الأربع عشره فيما بين سنة 50 وسنة 67م والقديس يعقوب الرسول  فيما بين سنة 49 و 62م حيث يرى البعض أنها كتبت قبل مجمع أورشليم سنة 50م ويرى  البعض الآخر أنها كتبت في أواخر حياته فيما بين سنة 60 وسنة 62م وكتب القديس بطرس  رسالتيه قبل استشهاده سنة67م، وكتب القديس يهوذا أخو القديس يعقوب رسالته بعد رسالة  بطرس الثانية وقبل سنة 70م، ودون القديس يوحنا الإنجيل الرابع وسفر الرؤيا وكتب  رسائله الثلاث فيما بين سنة 80 وسنة 96م حيث ترك العالم حوالي 100م. وقد قبلت  الكنيسة هذه الأسفار فور تدوينها واستخدمها الرسل في كرازتهم كالإنجيل المكتوب،  وكانت تقرأ في الكنائس واجتماعات العبادة، في الكنائس التي كتبت فيها ولها أولاً،  مع أسفار العهد القديم بالتساوي، " مبنيين على أساس الرسل والأنبياء ويسوع  المسيح نفسه حجر الزاوية " (أف20: 2)، " لتذكروا الأقوال التي قالها سابقا  الأنبياء القديسون ووصيتنا نحن الرسل وصية الرب والمخلص " (2بط‌2: 3)، خاصة في  أيام الأحد، يقول القديس يوستينوس الشهيد في بداية القرن الثاني: " وفى يوم  الأحد يجتمع كل الذين يعيشون في المدن أو في الريف معاً في مكان واحد وتقرأ مذكرات  الرسل (الأناجيل) أو كتابات الأنبياء بحسب ما يسمح الوقت " (Abol:  47).*
* ويقول  القديس بولس بالروح لأهل تسالونيكى " أناشدكم بالرب أن تقرا هذه الرسالة على  جميع الاخوة القديسين " (1تس27: 5).*
* ويؤكد سفر الرؤيا على ترتيب الكنيسة وطقسها في  قراءة الأسفار المقدسة في الاجتماعات والقداسات، وعلى حقيقة وحي السفر، فيقول "  طوبى للذي يقرا وللذين يسمعون أقوال النبوة ويحفظون ما هو مكتوب فيها لان  الوقت قريب " (رؤ3: 1) وتتكرر في السفر عبارة " من له أذن فليسمع ما يقوله الروح  للكنائس " سبع مرات (رؤ7: 2،11،17،29؛6: 3،13،22).، و" من له أذن فليسمع  " (رؤ9: 13)، كما يؤكد على حقيقة قراءة السفر عموماً ككتاب مقدس لا يجوز تحريفه أو  زيادة حرف عليه أو نقص حرف منه عندما يختم السفر بقوله " لأني اشهد لكل من يسمع  أقوال نبوة هذا الكتاب أن كان أحد يزيد على هذا يزيد الله عليه الضربات  المكتوبة في هذا الكتاب " (رؤ18: 22). *
* وكانت تنسخ نسخاً من هذه الأسفار وترسل للكنائس  القريبة والمجاورة، وكانت كل كنيسة تحتفظ بالسفر الذي كتب لها أصلاً، سواء كان هذا  السفر إنجيل من الأناجيل الأربعة أو رسالة من رسائل الرسل أو سفر الأعمال أو سفر  الرؤيا، وتحتفظ بنسخ من الأسفار التي كتبت أو أرسلت للكنائس الأخرى. يقول  القديس بولس في رسالته إلى كولوسى" ومتى قرئت عندكم هذه الرسالة فاجعلوها تقرا  أيضا في كنيسة اللاودكيين والتي من لاودكية تقراونها انتم أيضا " (كو16:  4).*
* وهكذا بدأت تتجمع أسفار العهد الجديد معاً  بالتدريج حسب المناطق والكنائس التي أرسلت إليها أولاً حيث بدأت تتجمع رسائل القديس  بولس معاً ثم الأناجيل. ويجب أن نضع في الاعتبار أن الأناجيل الثلاثة الأولى، ثم  إنجيل يوحنا بعد ذلك، كانت الأسرع في الانتشار يليها رسائل بقية الرسل التي كتب  بعضها قبل الأناجيل وسفر الرؤيا. كما كنت الرسائل تنتشر في المناطق المجاورة  للأماكن التي أرسلت إليها أولاً، أما الأناجيل فقد كان انتشارها مرتبطاً بكرازة  الكثير من الرسل التي حملوها معهم إلى أماكن متفرقة من العالم. ومن هنا تأخر  الاعتراف ببعض هذه الرسائل وسفر الرؤيا في البلاد التي لم ترسل إليها أولاً، وذلك  على الرغم من القبول الفوري لها في الأماكن التي أرسلت إليها أصلاً.  *
* وقد انتشرت هذه الأسفار المقدسة بسرعة نسبية  نتيجة لانتشار المسيحية في بلاد كثيرة، خاصة بلاد حوض البحر المتوسط في أفريقيا  وآسيا وأوربا مثل فلسطين وسوريا ومصر وآسيا الصغرى واليونان وروما وقبرص وأطراف  الجزيرة العربية وفارس والهند وغيرها من البلاد، حيث يذكر سفر أعمال الرسل أناس من  بلاد وجنسيات كثيرة كانت حاضرة عظة القديس بطرس الأولى وتعليم بقية الرسل عند حلول  الروح القدس على التلاميذ يوم الخمسين " فرتيون وماديون وعيلاميون والساكنون ما بين  النهرين واليهودية وكبدوكية وبنتس واسيا وفريجية وبمفيلية ومصر ونواحي ليبية التي  نحو القيروان والرومانيون المستوطنون يهود ودخلاء كريتيون وعرب " (أع 8: 2-11). كما  بشر القديس فيلبس الخصى الحبشي وزير ملكة الحبشة (أع 8). وقد حمل هؤلاء الناس بزار  الإيمان إلى بلادهم ثم ذهب الرسل إلى هذه البلاد بعد ذلك ونشروا الإيمان فيها. وبعد  رجم القديس أستفانوس يقول الكتاب " أما الذين تشتتوا من جراء الضيق الذي حصل  بسبب استفانوس فاجتازوا إلى فينيقية وقبرس وإنطاكية وهم لا يكلمون أحدا بالكلمة إلا  اليهود فقط. ولكن كان منهم قوم وهم رجال قبرسيون وقيروانيون الذين لما دخلوا  إنطاكية كانوا يخاطبون اليونانيين مبشرين بالرب يسوع وكانت يد الرب معهم فآمن عدد  كثير ورجعوا إلي الرب " (أع22: 11-24) وبشر بولس الرسول في أثينا وكورنثوس (أع  1: 18). ويقول في الرسالة إلى رومية " بقوة آيات وعجائب بقوة روح الله حتى أني  من أورشليم وما حولها إلى الليريكون (مقاطعة رومانية تقع فى يوغسلافيا  حاليا) قد أكملت التبشير بإنجيل المسيح " (رو19: 15). هذا غير البلاد  التي بشر فيها بقية الرسل والتي لم تذكر في سفر الأعمال. ومن ثم انتشرت أسفار العهد  الجديد المقدسة في كل هذه البلاد فيما بين سنة 50 وسنة 68م فقد كُتب الإنجيل للقديس  متى في فلسطين وانتشر منها إلى دول كثيرة، وعندما ذهب القديس توما إلى الهند كان  يحمل معه نسخة منه وعندما بشر القديس برنابا في قبرص حمل معه نسخة منه أيضاً،  وعندما مات ودفن هناك وضعت معه نسخة من هذا الإنجيل. وكتب الإنجيل للقديس مرقس في  روما ولما سافر إلى مصر حمل معه نسخة منه إليها وأنتشر منهما إلى بلاد كثيرة، وأرسل  القديس لوقا الإنجيل الثالث وسفر أعمال الرسل إلى العزيز ثاوفيلس وانتشرا من  إنطاكية واليونان إلى بقية البلاد، ولأن القديس لوقا كان رفيقاً للقديس بولس لذا  فمن الطبيعي أنهما حملا هذا الإنجيل معهما في البلاد التي بشرا وكرزا فيها، ومن  الطبيعي أنهما تركا منه نسخاً في هذه البلاد. كما أقتبس القديس بولس من الإنجيل  للقديس لوقا، كسفر مقدس وموحى به، ومن سفر التثنية بصيغة واحدة هي " لأن الكتاب  يقول " والتي تعنى الكتاب المقدس " لأن الكتاب قول لا تكم ثوراً دارساً  (تث4: 25) والفاعل مستحق أجرته " (لو7: 10) " (1تى18: 5). وكتب الإنجيل  للقديس يوحنا في أفسس بآسيا الصغرى وكانت معه الأناجيل الثلاثة الأولى وأشار لما  جاء في بعض أحداثها وأضاف معلومات توضح بعض ما جاء فيها ثم دون بالروح القدس أعمال  وأقوال للسيد المسيح لم تذكر فيها وتمثل 90% من هذا الإنجيل.  *
* كما أشار القديس بطرس لوحي وانتشار كل رسائل  القديس بولس فقال " واحسبوا أناة ربنا خلاصا كما كتب إليكم أخونا الحبيب بولس  أيضا بحسب الحكمة المعطاة له كما في الرسائل كلها أيضا متكلما فيها عن هذه  الأمور التي فيها أشياء عسرة الفهم يحرفها غير العلماء وغير الثابتين كباقي  الكتب أيضا لهلاك أنفسهم " (2بط15: 3،16). وأقتبس القديس يهوذا أخو يعقوب في  رسالته من رسالة القديس بطرس الثانية (2بط2: 3-3) بقوله " وأما انتم أيها الأحباء  فاذكروا الأقوال التي قالها سابقا رسل ربنا يسوع المسيح. فانهم قالوا لكم انه في  الزمان الأخير سيكون قوم مستهزئون سالكين بحسب شهوات فجورهم " (يه18،19).  *

*2 - الأباء الرسوليين وأسفار العهد الجديد*
*الأباء  الرسوليين هم تلاميذ الرسل وخلفائهم الذين تتلمذوا على يديهم وخدموا معهم وكانوا  معاونين لهم وصاروا خلفاء لهم واستلموا مسئولية الكرازة والخدمة من بعدهم، وحملوا  الإنجيل، سواء الشفوي أو المكتوب، وكان مصدر عقيدتهم ومصدر تعليمهم، ومن ثم فقد  استشهدوا بآياته ونصوصه في كرازتهم وعظاتهم وتعليمهم، وكتاباتهم التي بقى لنا منها  عدداً كاف ليكشف لنا عما تسلموه من الرسل وما تعلموه وعلموه من عقائد، على رأسها  وحي كل أسفار الكتاب المقدس، خاصة أسفار العهد الجديد التي تعنينا في هذا الفصل،  ولاهوت السيد المسيح، ابن الله والإله الآتي من السماء والواحد مع الآب في الطبيعة  الإلهية والجوهر الإلهي والمساوي له في كل شئ، وعقيدة الثالوث في الذات الإلهية،  وحقيقة صلب السيد المسيح وقيامته وعقيدة الفداء بدمه المسفوك على  الصليب.*
* وكان على رأس هؤلاء الشخصيات التالية التي تركت  لنا أعمالاً مكتوبة ظلت ومازالت تشهد للأجيال لصحة كل نقطة وكل حرف وكل كلمة وكل  آية وكل فقرة وكل إصحاح وكل سفر في العهد الجديد والكتاب المقدس  كله.*

*1- القديس  اكليمندس الروماني (30 - 100م)*
* كان القديس اكليمندس  الروماني (30 -100م) أسقفا لروما (يوسابيوس ك 3ف15)، كما كان أحد تلاميذ ومساعدي  القديس بولس الرسول والذي قال عنه انه جاهد معه في نشر الإنجيل (في3: 4)، والذي  تعرف على الكثيرين من الرسل وتعلم منهم، يقول عنه القديس إريناؤس أسقف ليون (120  -202م) أنه رأى الرسل الطوباويين وتحدث معهم وكانت كرازتهم لا تزال تدوي في أذنيه  وتقاليدهم ماثلة أمامه عينيه (Adv.  Haer.b.3: 31). *
* هذا القديس أشار في رسالته التي أرسلها إلى  كورنثوس، والتي كتبها حوالي سنة 96م، إلى تسليم السيد المسيح الإنجيل للرسل ومنحه  السلطان الرسولى لهم فقال " تسلم الرسل الإنجيل لنا من الرب يسوع المسيح، ويسوع  المسيح أًرسل من الله. المسيح، إذا، من الله والرسل من المسيح وكلاهما ينبعان من  إرادة الله بترتيب منظم. وقد حمل الرسل بشارة اقتراب الملكوت السماوي بعد أن  استمدوا معرفتهم من قيامة السيد المسيح وتأكدوا من كلام الرب بالروح القدس ".  كما أشار إلى ما جاء في الأناجيل الثلاثة الأولى وأقتبس منها على أساس أنها أقوال  المسيح، وكلمة الله التي يجب أن تطاع فقال: *
*+ - "  تذكروا أقوال الرب يسوع كيف قال: ويل لذلك الإنسان (الذي به تأتى العثرات) كان خير  له أن لا يولد من أن يكون حجر عثرة أمام مختاري، كان خيراً أن يعلق (في عنقه) حجر  رحى ويغرق في أعماق البحر من أن يعثر أحد مختاري " (7: 46،8 مع مت16: 18؛24:  26؛مر42: 9؛لو2: 17). *
*+ " لنذكر  على وجه الخصوص أقوال الرب يسوع التي قالها عندما كان يعلم الوداعة وطول الأناة  لأنه تكلم هكذا: ارحموا ترحمون. اغفروا يغفر لكم. وكما تفعلون يعطى لكم، وكما  تدينون تدانون، وكما تعطفوا يظهر لكم العطف "(1: 13،2) *
* كما اقتبس ما جاء في (ف8: 46) ما جاء في متى24:  26 ولوقا1: 17،2، واقتبس في (ف46) معظم ما جاء في الإصحاح الأول من الرسالة إلى  العبرانيين، كما اقتبس قوله " الذي وهو بهاء مجده … صار أعظم من الملائكة بمقدار ما  ورث اسماً افضل منهم " (2: 36 مع عب3: 1،4). واستشهد أيضا برسائل القديس بولس  الأخرى (1كورنثوس وأفسس و1تيموثاؤس وتيطس)، واقتبس من رسالة يعقوب، كما يدل ما كتبه  على معرفة واضحة بالإنجيل للقديس يوحنا.*
* ثم يؤكد لنا بصورة مطلقة إيمان الكنيسة بوحي كل  أسفار العهد الجديد فيقول عن رسالة القديس بولس الرسول التي أُرسلت إليهم من قبل "  انظروا إلى رسالة بولس الطوباوى. ماذا كتب لكم في بداية الكرازة بالإنجيل؟  في الواقع فقد كتب لكم بوحي من الروح القدس رسالة تتعلق به وبكيفا (أي بطرس)  وأبولوس ". *
* كما أشار في رسالته إلى لاهوت المسيح وصلبه  وقيامته فقال: *
* " لنركز  أنظارنا على دم المسيح متحققين كم هو ثمين لدى أبيه، إذ سفكه لأجل  خلاصنا، وقدم نعمة التوبة للعالم كله... لنكرم الرب يسوع المسيح الذي قدم  دمه لأجلنا... وقد صار الرب يسوع المسيح باكورة الراقدين من الأموات  ".*

*2 - القديس  أغناطيوس الإنطاكى (30 - 107م)*
* كان  القديس أغناطيوس الإنطاكى (30 - 107م) أسقفاً لإنطاكية وتلميذاً لبطرس الرسول وقال  عنه المؤرخ الكنسي يوسابيوس القيصري (340م) " أغناطيوس الذي اختير أسقفاً لإنطاكية  خلفاً لبطرس والذي لا تزال شهرته ذائعة بين الكثيرين " (يوسابيوس ك3ف2: 36). وقد  كتب هذا الرجل سبعة رسائل أكد فيها على المساواة بين ما كتبه الرسل وبين أسفار  العهد القديم باعتبارهما، كليهما، كلمة الله الموحى بها وأسفار مقدسة وأستشهد فيها  بما جاء في الإنجيل للقديس متى والإنجيل للقديس لوقا وسفر أعمال الرسل وما جاء في  الرسائل إلى رومية وكورنثوس الأولى وأفسس وكولولسى وتسالونيكى الأولى وكانت آيات  الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا مؤثرة جداً على عقله وفكره وقلبه ويبدوا أنه كان السفر المفضل  لديه. وفيما يلي جدول بأهم ما أستشهد به وأشار إليه من الأناجيل الثلاثة وبعض  الرسائل: 
*
*
*
*




*
*
*​* كما أشار لوحي كل رسائل القديس بولس الرسول  وإيمان الكنيسة في عصره أنها كلمة الله فقال " وقد اشتركتم في الأسرار مع القديس  بولس الطاهر الشهيد المستحق كل بركة … الذي يذكركم في كل رسائله بالمسيح يسوع "  (أفسس12).*
* كما تحدث عن لاهوت المسيح ودعاه سبع مرات ب "  الله " و " إله " و " إلهنا " فى قوله عنه " الله الكلمة  " و " دعي المسيح إله ورب الجنود " و " ظهر لإبراهيم وأسحق ويعقوب ودعى  إله " و " عرشك يا الله "... الخ. وعن صلبه وقيامته قال " يسوع  المسيح... تألم حقا ً على عهد بيلاطس البنطى، وصلب حقاً ومات حقاً  أمام السمائيين والأرضيين ومن تحت الأرض وقام حقاً من الأموات "(ترالس 1:  9،2). *

*3 - القديس  بوليكاربوس (65 - 155م)*
* أسقف سميرنا بآسيا الصغرى  والذي قال عنه كل من القديس إريناؤس والمؤرخ الكنسي يوسابيوس القيصري أنه كان  تلميذاً للقديس يوحنا وبعض الرسل الذين أقاموه أسقفاً على سميرنا بآسيا الصغرى  والذي استلم منهم التقليد الرسولي، يقول عنه القديس إريناؤس " إنه لا يزال ثابتاً  في مخيلتي نوع الاحتشام والرصانة الذي كان يتصف به القديس بوليكاربوس مع احترام  هيئته ووقار طلعته وقداسة سيرته، وتلك الإرشادات الإلهية التي كان يعلم بها رعيته  وبابلغ من ذلك كأني أسمع ألفاظه التي كان ينطق بها عن الأحاديث التي تمت بينه وبين  القديس يوحنا الإنجيلي وغيره من القديسين الذين شاهدوا يسوع المسيح على الأرض  وترددوا معه وعن الحقائق التي تعلمها وتسلمها منهم " (الآباء الرسوليين للقمص تادرس  يعقوب ص126).*
* وقد كتب رسالة قصيرة سنة 110م أستشهد فيها  122مرة من الكتاب المقدس كله منها 100 من 17 سفراً من العهد الجديد، الأناجيل  الثلاثة الأولى وسفر أعمال الرسل والرسائل إلى كورنثوس الأولى والثانية وغلاطية  وأفسس وفيلبى وتسالونيكى الأولى والثانية وتيموثاؤس الأولى والثانية والعبرانيين  ورسالة بطرس الأولى ورسالة يوحنا الأولى، و 12 سفر فقط من العهد القديم.  *
* ومثل الآباء في عصره وفى فجر الكنيسة الباكر فقد  أكد على وحي رسائل القديس بولس ككلمة الله الموحى بها فقال " فلا أنا ولا أي  إنسان آخر قادر على أن يصل إلى حكمة المبارك والممجد بولس الذي كان قائماً يعلم بين  الذين عاشوا في تلك الأيام، وعلم الحق بدقة وثبات، وبعد رحيله ترك لكم رسائل إذا  درستموها صرتم قادرين على أن تبنوا إيمانكم الذي تسلمتموه " (مشاهير الرجال ف2:  3). كما أقتبس في فقرة واحدة آيتين واحدة من سفر المزامير والأخرى من الرسالة إلى  أفسس بقوله " كما قيل في الكتب المقدسة: أغضبوا ولا تخطئوا (مز5: 4) لا تغرب  الشمس على غيظكم (أف46: 4) " حيث أكد لنا نظرة الكنيسة في عصره إلى كل منهما  باعتباره سفر مقدس وكلمة الله. وفيما يلي جدول ببعض مما اقتبسه واستشهد به:  *
*
*
*




*​*
*
*وإلى جانب  ما سبق يقول عن لاهوت المسيح وقيامته " الذي سيؤمن بربنا وإلهنا يسوع المسيح  وبأبيه الذي أقامه من الأموات " (2: 12 مع Lightfoot,p.181). ويقول أيضاً " فلنلتصق دائماً برجائنا وعريس عدالتنا يسوع المسيح  الذي حمل خطايانا في في جسده على الخشبه (الصليب) " (1: 7).*

*4 -  الدياديكية (أو تعليم الرسل الأثنى عشر) (100م)*
*كُتب هذا  الكتاب في نهاية القرن الأول وأقتبس كثيراً من الإنجيل للقديس متى وأشار إلى  الإنجيل ككل، سواء الإنجيل الشفوي أو المكتوب بقوله " كما هي عندكم في الإنجيل "  (3: 15،4) و " كما أمر الرب في إنجيله " (2: 8) و " حسب ما جاء في الإنجيل " (3:  11) و " كما يقول الإنجيل " (3: 15)، و يقتبس من الإنجيل للقديس متى بقوله " لا  تصلوا كما يصلى المراؤون، بل كما أمر السيد في إنجيله، فصلوا هكذا: أبانا الذي في  السموات …الخ " (2: 8) و " لأن الرب قال لا تعطوا الخبز للكلاب " (5: 9). ويختم  الكتاب بالقول " ولكن كما كتب: سيأتي الرب ومعه القديسون " (زك5: 14) ثم  يضيف " وسينظر العالم مخلصاً آتياً على سحب السماء " (مت3:  24).*

*5- رسالة برنابا (حوالي سنة 100م)*
* يجمع العلماء على أن هذه الرسالة قد كتبت في نهاية القرن الأول وأن  كاتبها مستقيم الرأي (أرثوذكسي) واقتبست من الإنجيل للقديس متى (16: 20) باعتباره  كتاب مقدس وموحى به من الله بقوله " كما هو مكتوب: كثيرون يدعون وقليلون  ينتخبون " (4: 14 مع مت16: 20). كما أقتبست من رسالتي بولس الرسول إلى تيموثاؤس  1و2. وقالت عن لاهوت المسيح وصلبه وقيامته " يا أخوتي إذا كان السيد قد أحتمل أن  يتألم من أجل نفوسنا وهو رب المسكونة... فكيف قبل أن يتألم على أيدي الناس؟  ولكي يعطل الموت ويبرهن على القيامة من الأموات ظهر بالجسد واحتمل الآلام  … وكان عليه أن يتألم على الصليب … لذلك نعيد اليوم الثامن بفرح. اليوم الذي قام فيه المسيح من  الأموات وظهر وصعد إلى السماء " (5: 5،12). *

*6 - الرسالة  الثانية المنسوبة لاكليمندس الروماني (بداية القرن الثاني)*
* والتي يجمع العلماء على أنها ترجع لبداية القرن الثاني، وترجع  قيمتها بالنسبة لنا في هذا المجال، لكونها كانت تعبر عن فكر إحدى الجماعات المسيحية  فى بداية القرن الثاني وشهادتها لوحي أسفار العهد الجديد وقانونيتها، فهي تقتبس من  الأناجيل الأربعة كثيراً وتسبق هذه الاقتباسات عبارات " لأن الرب يقول في الإنجيل "  (2clem5: 8) و " يقول كتاب مقدس آخر " (Ibid4: 2). ويؤكد استخدام الكاتب للفعل المضارع " يقول " أنه يشير إلى  الأناجيل المكتوبة وإيمانه بأنها كلمة الله وكتابه المقدس. وفيما يلي أثنين من  اقتباساته: *
*+ من  الإنجيل للقديس متى " الذي يعترف بي قدام الناس سأعترف به قدام أبى " (مت 32: 10) و  " أخوتي هم الذين يعملون إرادة أبى " (مت16: 10).*

*3 - أباء  الكنيسة في القرن الثاني الميلادي*
*+ من  الإنجيل للقديس لوقا " يقول الرب في الإنجيل: إذا لم تحفظوا القليل فمن يعطيكم  العظيم؟الأمين في القليل جداً أمين أيضاً في الكثير " (Ibid5: 8 مع لو21: 8؛3: 10؛10: 16-12).*
*شهد القرن  الثاني للميلاد انتشارا واسعاً للمسيحية في كل البلاد المحيطة بالبحر المتوسط، في  آسيا وأفريقيا وأوربا، وقد عبر يوستينوس الشهيد في بداية القرن الثاني (120 م) عن  هذا الانتشار بقوله للإمبراطور الروماني " لا توجد سلالة واحدة من البشر سواء  كانت بربر أو إغريق، سواء كانت ساكنة خيام أو بدو متجولين بينها مصلين ومقدمي شكر  لا يقدمون صلواتهم باسم يسوع المصلوب " (Dial:  117)، وقال العلامة ترتليان (145-220م)، من شمال أفريقيا، في دفاعه  الذي أرسله إلى الإمبراطور الروماني " نحن نملأ كل مكان بينكم، المدن والقرى  والأسواق والمعسكر والقبائل والجماعات والقصر ومجلس الشيوخ والساحة العامة، ولم  نترك لكم شيئاً سوى معابد آلهتكم ". هذا الانتشار، الذي بدأ في أيام الرسل  وامتد بعدهم، كان وراءه العشرات بل والمئات من خلفاء الرسل وتلاميذهم الذين استلموا  منهم الإنجيل الشفوي والإنجيل المكتوب، بل وكانت هناك ضرورة لوجود نسخ من الإنجيل  المكتوب في كل في هذه البلاد، هذه النسخ التي بدأت في الانتشار أولاً عن طريق الرسل  أنفسهم. وهذا أدى بطبيعة الحال لوجود مئات بل آلاف النسخ منه في كل تجمعات  المسيحيين في هذه البلاد.*
*وكان بعض  الآباء من آباء الكنيسة في كل هذه البلاد قد كتبوا عشرات الكتب في تعليم الإيمان  وشرح العقيدة وتفسير الأسفار المقدسة نفسها، ومن ثم استشهدوا في كتاباتهم بمعظم  آيات الكتاب المقدس واقتبسوا منها بغزارة شملت جميع آيات العهد الجديد. وقد أحصى  أحد العلماء عدد الاقتباسات التي اقتبسها آباء الكنيسة الذين كتبوا قبل مجمع نيقية  سنة 325م، بحسب الكتب التي لا تزال باقية معنا، فبلغ عددها 32000 (اثنان وثلاثون  ألفا)، وذلك غير الذي اقتبسوه في الكتب الأخرى التي لم يصلنا منها شئ، وعندما أضاف  ما اقتبسه المؤرخ الكنسي المعاصر لمجمع نيقية يوسابيوس القيصري المتوفى سنة 340م  بلغ عدد الاقتباسات 38000 (ثمانية وثلاثين ألف) اقتباساً. ومن هؤلاء  الآباء: *

*1- بابياس  أسقف هيرابوليس (60 - 130م)*
* ويقول عنه القديس إريناؤس  والقديس جيروم أنه كان تلميذاً للقديس يوحنا ورفيقاً للقديس بوليكاربوس وكان أسقفاً  لهيرابوليس فريجية بآسيا الصغرى وجمع التقاليد الشفوية عن أفواه الرسل ووضع كتاباً  من خمس مقالات في تفسير كلام الرب. وكان يهتم بكلام الرسل الحي المنقول عنهم بنفس  درجة الكلام المكتوب، ويعبر عن ذلك بقوله: " وإذا جاءني أحد ممن تبع الشيوخ  نظرت في كلام الشيوخ مما قاله أندراوس أو بطرس أو فيلبس أو توما أو يعقوب أو  يوحنا أو متى أو أحد تلاميذ ربنا أو أرستون أو يوحنا الشيخ. فأنى ما ظننت أن ما  يستقى من الكتب يفيدني بقدر ما أنقله من الصوت الحي الباقي " (آباء الكنيسة في  القرون الثلاثة الأولى أسد رستم ص 42). *
* وهو يؤكد لنا هنا وجود الإنجيل الشفوي، من خلال  تلاميذ الرسل ومن استمعوا إليهم وحفظوا ما تسلموه منهم مع الإنجيل المكتوب جنباً  إلى جنب مما يؤكد استحالة التفكير في مجرد تغيير أو تعديل حرف واحد في كلمة الله  المكتوبة، أو في العقيدة التي تسلمها آباء الكنيسة من الرسل.*

*2- يوستينوس  الشهيد (100 - 165م)*
* من نابلس بفلسطين وقد كرس  حياته للدفاع عن المسيحية وكان من أول المدافعين عنها وقد بقى لنا مما كتبه دفاعين  عن المسيحية كان قد وجههما إلى الإمبراطور الروماني أنطونيوس بيوس (138 - 161 م)  والسانتوس الروماني (يوسابيوس ك4ف18)، وحوار مع شخص يدعى تريفو اليهودي. وقد شهد  فيهم للأناجيل الأربعة وأشار إليهم أكثر من سبع عشرة مره بعبارات مثل: " لأن  الرسل سلموا لنا في المذكرات التي دونوها والتي تسمى أناجيل " (1Apol 97-Dial.103). ". ثم يقول معبرا عن فكر معاصريه في وحي العهد الجديد " لأنه  كما آمن إبراهيم بصوت الله وحسب له ذلك براً ونحن بنفس الطريقة آمنا بصوت الله الذي  تحدث لنا بواسطة رسل المسيح وأعلن لنا بواسطة الأنبياء حتى الموت أن إيماننا تبرأ  بكل ما في العالم " (Dial.19). كما تحدث عن انتشار الأسفار المقدسة، العهد الجديد والعهد  القديم، في كل مكان في العالم كان يوجد به مسيحيون، وعن قراءتها في اجتماعات  العبادة في الكنائس في كل مكان " وفى اليوم الذي يدعى الأحد يجتمع معاً كل الذين  يعيشون في المدن أو في الريف في مكان واحد وتقرأ مذكرات الرسل (الأناجيل) أو كتابات  الأنبياء بحسب ما يسمح الوقت، وعندما يتوقف القارئ يعلم الرئيس وينصح بالعمل بهذه  الأمور السارة " (1Apol.67). كما اقتبس واستشهد بكثير من آياتها ؛*
*+ فقد  استشهد بما جاء في الإنجيل للقديس متى عن ظهور النجم للمجوس وقت ميلاد السيد  المسيح، فى قوله " عندما ظهر نجم في السماء وقت ميلاده كما هو مسجل في مذكرات رسله  (أي الأناجيل) أدرك المجوس، من العربية، العلامة بهذه فأتوا وسجدوا له "  (Dial.106.4 مع متى 1: 2).*
*+ واستشهد  بما جاء في الإنجيل للقديس لوقا عن سقوط عرق كقطرات دم من السيد وهو في البستان "  مكتوب في المذكرات التي دونها الرسل وأتباعهم (أي الأناجيل)، كما قلت، ان عرقه سقط  مثل قطرات دم عندما كان يصلى ويقول " أن أمكن فلتعبر عنى هذه الكأس " (Dial,103.8 مع لوقا 42: 22،44). *
*+ واستشهد  بالكثير مما جاء في الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا مثل قوله " قال المسيح أيضاً: أن لم  تولدوا ثانية فلن تدخلوا ملكوت السموات " (Apol.61.4). مشيراً إلى حوار الرب مع نيقوديموس " الحق الحق أقول لك أن كان  أحد لا يولد من فوق لا يقدر أن يرى ملكوت الله. قال له نيقوديموس كيف يمكن الإنسان  أن يولد وهو شيخ العله يقدر أن يدخل بطن أمه ثانية و يولد. أجاب يسوع الحق الحق  أقول لك أن كان أحد لا يولد من الماء و الروح لا يقدر ان يدخل ملكوت الله " (يو3:  3-5). *
*+ وقال عن  سفر الرؤيا " وعلاوة على ذلك لدينا أيضاً رجل يدعى يوحنا وهو أحد رسل المسيح تنبأ  في رؤيا صارت له " (Dial.81.4).*
* وقال عن لاهوت المسيح أن الكنيسة تنادى ب "  تعاليم اللوغوس (السيد المسيح، كلمة الله) لأنه إلهي "، ثم يقول " ونحن  نعبده "، ويقول أيضاً أن اللوغوس الذي هو المسيح هو الذي كلم موسى النبي من  العليقة وقال له " أنا أكون الذي أكون، إله إبراهيم وإله اسحق وإله يعقوب ".  وقال عن صلبه وقيامته " لأنه حقاً بقى المسيح على الشجرة (الصليب) حتى المساء  تقريباً ودفنوه في المساء وفى اليوم الثالث قام ثانية ".*

*3 - تاتيان  السوري (110 - 172 م)*
* هذا الرجل كان تلميذا  ليوستينوس الشهيد، ثم أنحرف عن الإيمان السليم، وقد جمع فيما بين (166 - 170 م)  الأناجيل الأربعة في كتاب واحد أسماه " دياتسرون " أي الرباعى وقد أنتشر هذا الكتاب  بغزارة في سوريا حتى جمع منه ثيودوريت، أسقفCyrus  بسوريا، سنة 420م اكثر من 200 نسخه في كنائسه وأستبدلها بالأناجيل  الأربعة. ويبدأ هذا الكتاب بمقدمة الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا " في البدء كان الكلمة.. "  وينتهى أيضا بخاتمة الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا " وأشياء أخر كثيرة صنعها يسوع.. " وهو  يشهد للإنجيل بأوجهه الأربعة باعتباره الإنجيل  الواحد.*

*4 - الوثيقة  الموراتوريه (170م)*
*وجدت هذه  الوثيقة الموراتورية أو المخطوطة الموراتورية في المكتبة الامبروسية Ambrosian  بميلان سنة 1740م ونشرها العالم الإيطالي موراتورى  Muratori فدعيت باسمه. وكانت مكتوبة باللاتينية. وترجع نصوص هذه المخطوطة،  التي كتبت أصلاً باليونانية، كما تؤكد هي نفسها، للنصف الثاني من القرن الثاني  الميلادي حيث تقول الوثيقة " كتب هرماس (كتابه) الراعي حديثاً جداً في زماننا في  مدينة روما عندما كان يجلس شقيقه الأسقف بيوس Pius على كرسى الكنيسة في روما " (M.  Frag. James R. Adair , Jr.). وكانت سطورها الأولى مفقودة وتبدأ بعبارة عن  الإنجيل الثاني الذي للقديس مرقس وتقول " الذي فيه كان حاضراً وقد دونه "، ثم تتحدث  عن الإنجيل الثالث الذي للقديس لوقا مما يؤكد أنها تحدثت في السطور المفقودة عن  الإنجيل للقديس متى ثم الإنجيل للقديس مرقس والذي تبقى منه هذا السطر المذكور  أعلاه.*
* " كتاب الإنجيل الثالث، الذي بحسب لوقا، هذا  الطبيب لوقا بعد صعود المسيح (قيامته)؟ أخذه بولس معه كخبير فى الطريق (التعليم)،  دونه باسمه حسب فكره، مع أنه لم ير الرب فى الجسد، ولأنه كان قادراً على التحقق  منه، فقد بدأ يروى القصة من ميلاد يوحنا. *
* رابع الأناجيل هو الذي ليوحنا (واحد) من الرسل.  الذي عندما حثه تلاميذه وأساقفته قال: صوموا معي من اليوم ولمدة ثلاثة أيام وما  يعلن لكل واحد فلنقوله بعضنا لبعض. وفى نفس الوقت كُشف لأندراوس، أحد الرسل، أن ما  ينجح (يفحص) الكل فيه يجب أن يدون يوحنا كل شيء باسمه. ولذا فعلى الرغم من وجود  أفكار متنوعة تعلم في الإنجيل ككل (أي الأناجيل الأربعة) إلا أن هذه الأمور لا تسبب  اختلافاً لإيمان المؤمنين، لأن كل ما في جميعها أُعلن بالروح الواحد.  *
* فكل شيء معلن في الكل: ما يختص بالميلاد وما  يختص بالآلام وما يختص بالقيامة وما يختص بالأحاديث مع التلاميذ، ما يختص بمجيئه  الأول محتقر في تواضع، الذي تم، والثاني ممجد في قوة ملوكية. فما العجيب إذا في أن  يورد يوحنا نقاط خاصة في رسائله أيضاً، فهو دائماً صادق مع نفسه، إذ يقول هو نفسه "  الذي رأيناه بعيوننا وسمعناه بآذاننا ولمسته أيدينا نكتبه لكم ". فهو يعترف هكذا  أنه ليس شاهد عيان فقط بل كاتب أيضاً لكل عجائب الرب  بالترتيب.*
* ولكن أعمال الرسل مكتوبة في كتاب واحد. فقد لخص  لوقا للعزيز ثاوفيلس الأمور العديدة التي حدثت في حضوره.. ".  *
* وتتحدث الوثيقة أو المخطوطة بعد ذلك عن كل رسائل  القديس بولس عدا الرسالة إلى العبرانيين، وتتكلم عن رؤيا يوحنا ورسالة يهوذا  ورسالتين للقديس يوحنا. ثم تتحدث عن بعض الكتب الأبوكريفية، أي المزيفة. وتؤكد لنا  هذه الوثيقة ثلاثة حقائق جوهرية هي: (1) إيمان الكنيسة في القرن الثاني للميلاد  بوحي أسفار العهد الجديد وكتابتها وتدوينها بالروح القدس، (2) وأنها أسفار مقدسة  وذات سلطان إلهي، (3) كما تميز تماماً بين هذه الأسفار المقدسة وبين الكتب المزيفة  التي قالت عنها أنه " لا يمكن أن تقبل (الكتب الابوكريفية، المزيفة) في الكنيسة  الجامعة. لأنه لن يخلط الخل مع العسل ".*
* وعلى الرغم من هذه الوثيقة لا تذكر الرسالة إلى  العبرانيين وكذلك الرسالة الثالثة للقديس يوحنا ورسالة يعقوب ورسالتا بطرس فهذا لا  يدل على عدم الإيمان بوحيها وقداستها أو إنكارها لأن هذه المخطوطة لم تذكر هذه  الرسائل لا بين الأسفار المقدسة الموحى بها ولا بين الأسفار المزيفة فقد ذكرت هذه  الرسائل في كثير من كتابات الكثير من آباء القرن الثاني الميلادي الذين استشهدوا  بآياتها واقتبسوا نصوصها وشهدوا لها. يقول العلامة الإنجليزي وستكوت أن عدم ذكر هذه  الرسائل قد يرجع لوجود فجوة أو شق في المخطوطة نفسها. وعلى أية حال فهذه الرسائل  مستشهد بها جيداً وبدرجة كافية في مصادر أخرى.(Insp.  and Can.  205).*

*5- إيريناؤس أسقف ليون (120 - 202 م)*
* كان إيريناؤس أسقف ليون  بفرنسا حاليا أحد الذين تتلمذوا على أيدي تلاميذ الرسل، خاصة القديس بوليكاربوس،  وخلفائهم، وكان حلقة وصل بين الآباء الرسوليين تلاميذ الرسل ومن جاءوا بعده. وقد  كتب مجموعة من الكتب بعنوان " ضد الهراطقة " دافع فيها عن المسيحية وأسفارها  المقدسة وأقتبس منها حوالي 1064 اقتباسا منها 626 من الأناجيل الأربعة و325 من  رسائل القديس بولس الرسول الأربعة عشر و112 من بقية أسفار العهد الجديد، منها 29 من  سفر الرؤيا. وأكد على حقيقة انتشار الأناجيل الأربعة في كل مكان بقوله " لقد  تعلمنا خطة خلاصنا من أولئك الذين سلموا لنا الإنجيل الذي سبق أن نادوا به  للجميع عامة، ثم سلموه لنا بعد ذلك، حسب إرادة الله، في أسفار مقدسة ليكون أرضية  وعامود إيماننا … فقد كانوا يمتلكون إنجيل الله، كل بمفرده، فقد نشر متى إنجيل  مكتوب بين العبرانيين بلهجتهم عندما كان بطرس وبولس يكرزان ويؤسسان الكنائس في  روما. وبعد رحيلهما سلم لنا مرقس تلميذ بطرس ومترجمه، كتابة ما بشر به بطرس. ودون  لوقا، رفيق بولس في سفر الإنجيل الذي بشر به (بولس)، وبعد ذلك نشر يوحنا نفسه،  تلميذ الرب والذي اتكأ على صدره إنجيلا أثناء أقامته في أفسس في آسيا الصغرى "  (Ag.Haer.3: 1).*
* وقال عن وحدة الإنجيل " ليس من الممكن أن  تكون الأناجيل أكثر أو أقل مما هي عليه الآن حيث يوجد أربعة أركان في العالم الذي  نعيش فيه أو أربعة رياح جامعة حيث انتشرت الكنيسة في كل أنحاء العالم وأن "عامود  الحق وقاعدة " الكنيسة هو الإنجيل روح الحياة، فمن اللائق أن يكون لها أربعة أعمدة  تنفس الخلود وتحي البشر من جديد، وذلك يوضح أن الكلمة صانع الكل، الجالس على  الشاروبيم والذي يحتوى كل شيء والذي ظهر للبشر أعطانا الإنجيل في أربعة أوجه ولكن  مرتبطين بروح واحد... ولأن الإنجيل بحسب يوحنا يقدم ميلاده الأصلي القدير  والمجيد من الآب، يقول " في البدء كان الكلمة وكان الكلمة عند الله وكان الكلمة  الله " و " كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان... ولكن الذي بحسب لوقا يركز  على شخصيته (المسيح) الكهنوتية فقد بدأ بزكريا الكاهن وهو يقدم البخور لله. لأن  العجل المسمن (أنظر لوقا 23: 15)، الذي كان سيقدم ذبيحة بسبب الابن الأصغر الذي  وُجد، كان يعُد حالاً... ويركز متى على ميلاده الإنساني قائلاً " كتاب ميلاد يسوع  المسيح ابن داود ابن إبراهيم " و " وكان ميلاد يسوع المسيح هكذا ". فهو إذا إنجيل  الإنسانية، ولذا يظهر [ المسيح ] خلال كل الإنجيل كإنسان وديع ومتواضع. ويبدأ مرقس  من جهة أخرى بروح النبوة الآتي على الناس من الأعالي قائلاً " بدء إنجيل يسوع  المسيح، كما هو مكتوب في اشعياء النبي " مشيراً إلى المدخل المجنح للإنجيل. لذلك  صارت رسالته وجيزة ومختصره لمثل هذه الشخصية النبوية " (Ibid.  3: 11,8).*
* وكتب الكثير عن لاهوت المسيح وصلبه قيامته. ومما  قاله عن لاهوت المسيح أن الكنيسة تؤمن " بأنه يجب أن تنحني كل ركبة للمسيح يسوع  ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا وملكنا ". *

*6 - القديس  أكليمندس الإسكندرى (150 - 215م)*
* كان القديس اكليمندس  الإسكندرى مديراً لمدرسة الإسكندرية اللاهوتية وتلميذاً للعلامة بنتينوس ومُعلماً  لكل من العلامة أوريجانوس وهيبوليتوس وكان كما يصفه المؤرخ الكنسي يوسابيوس القيصري  " متمرساً في الأسفار المقدسة " (ك5ف1)، وينقل يوسابيوس عن كتابه وصف المناظر أنه  أستلم التقليد بكل دقة من الذين تسلموه من الرسل، فقد كان هو نفسه خليفة تلاميذ  الرسل أو كما يقول هو عن نفسه إنه " التالي لخلفاء الرسل " (يوسا. ك6ف13)، "  ويعترف بأن أصدقاءه قد طلبوا منه بإلحاح أن يكتب من أجل - الأجيال المتعاقبة -  التقاليد التي سمعها من الشيوخ الأقدمين " (ك6ف8: 13)، وذلك باعتباره أحد خلفائهم.  ومن ثم فقد سجل التقليد الشفوي الذي سمعه ورآه وتعلمه وعاشه وحوله إلى تقليد مكتوب،  كما شرحه ودافع عنه. وينقل عنه يوسابيوس، أيضا، قوله عن معلميه الذين استلم منهم  التقليد " وقد حافظ هؤلاء الأشخاص على التقليد الحقيقي للتعليم المبارك، المسلم  مباشرة من الرسل القديسين بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا وبولس، إذ كان الابن يتسلمه عن أبيه  (وقليلون هم الذين شابهوا آباءهم) حتى وصل إلينا بإرادة الله لنحافظ على هذه البذار  الرسولية " (ك5ف5: 11).*
* وقد أقتبس من أسفار العهد الجديد 1433 مرة منها  591 من الأناجيل الأربعة *
*و731  اقتباسا من رسائل القديس بولس الرسول و111 من بقية العهد  الجديد.*

*7- العلامة  ترتليان (145 -220 م)*
* وقال العلامة ترتليان، من  قرطاجنة بشمال أفريقيا والذي قال عنه القديس جيروم أنه " يعتبر رائداً للكتبة  اللاتين "، عن صحة ووحي الأناجيل الأربعة " أن كتاب العهد الإنجيلي هم الرسل  الذين عينهم الرب نفسه لنشر الإنجيل إلى جانب الرجال الرسوليين الذين ظهروا مع  الرسل وبعد الرسل … يوحنا ومتى اللذان غرسا الإيمان داخلنا، ومن الرسوليين لوقا  ومرقس اللذان جدداه لنا بعد ذلك " (Ag.Marcion4: 2). كما اقتبس من كل أسفار العهد الجديد واستشهد بأكثر من 7000 (سبعة  آلاف) اقتباساً.*
* وهناك الكثير من قادة الهراطقة في القرن الثاني،  مثل ماركيون الهرطوقى الغنوسى الذي كتب (سنة140 م) والذي كان يستخدم الإنجيل للقديس  لوقا وعشر من رسائل القديس بولس، وفالنتينوس الغنوسى أيضا والذي استشهد بالإنجيل  للقديس متى ولوقا ويوحنا والرسائل إلى رومية و1كورنثوس وافسس وغيرها من أسفار العهد  الجديد (أنظر الجدول).*
* والجدول التالي يوضح لنا أن آباء الكنيسة في  القرنين الأول والثاني استشهدوا واقتبسوا من جميع *
*أسفار العهد  الجديد، كل حسب الموضوع الذي كتب فيه واحتياجه لآيات من سفر أو أسفار معينه. ولا  يعنى عدم استخدام أحدهم لسفر معين أو أسفار معينة، في كتاباته التي وصلت إلينا، أنه  لم يعترف به أو بها، وإنما استشهد بآيات معينه في مواضيع معينه وجدت فيما أستشهد به  وأقتبس منه من أسفار (تدل علامة + فى الجدول على استشهاد الكاتب واقتباسه من السفر،  وتدل العلامة = على استخدامه لأفكار السفر بشكل غير مباشر بينما تشير علامة (-) إلى  قبول مبدئي للسفر: 
*
*
*
*



*
*
*​ *4 - قانون  القديس أثناثيوس الرسولى (367م)*
*القديس  أثناثيوس*
* وهناك  الكثير من الآباء في القرنين الثالث والرابع مثل العلامة اوريجانوس والمؤرخ الكنسي  يوسابيوس القيصري والعلامة ديديموس الضرير والقديس أغسطينوس والقديس كيرلس  الأورشليمى وغيرهم من الذين اقتبسوا من كل أسفار العهد الجديد أو استشهدوا بها، إلى  جانب المجامع التي أقرت قانونية هذه الأسفار، مثل مجمع لاودكيا (364م) والقديس  جيروم الذي قام بالترجمة اللاتينية المعروفة بالعامية vulgate. *
* وفى سنة 367م كتب القديس أثناثيوس الرسولى في  رسالته الفصحية التاسعة والثلاثين يؤكد إيمان الكنيسة كلها في العالم اجمع بصحة  ووحي أسفار العهد الجديد ال 27وهم كالآتي " الأناجيل الأربعة التي بحسب متى ومرقس  ولوقا وبوحنا، يليها أعمال الرسل والرسائل السبع المسماة بالرسائل الجامعة - وهى  رسالة ليعقوب واثنتان لبطرس وثلاث ليوحنا ورسالة يهوذا، إلى جانب أربعة عشر رسالة  لبولس الرسول كتبت بالترتيب التالي ؛ الأولى لروما واثنتان لكورنثوس وواحدة لغلاطية  يليها رسالة لأفسس ثم رسالة لفيلبى وأخرى لكولوسى ورسالتان لتسالونيكى والرسالة إلى  العبرانيين وبعدهما رسالتين لتيموثاؤش ورسالة الرسولى*
*إلى تيطس  وأخيرا رسالة إلى فليمون، وبعد ذلك رؤيا يوحنا ".*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل الثامن*​ *انتقال وحفظ كلمة الله واستحالة تحريف العهد  القديم*​ 
*هناك أربع  مراحل أو حلقات في سلسلة وصول كلمة الله إلينا وهى ؛ الوحي الإلهي وقانونية الأسفار  الإلهية المقدسة وانتقال كلمة الله عبر العصور والأزمنة حتى وصلت إلينا، وترجمتها  إلى جميع اللغات في كل العصور: *
*1 - فبالوحي  الإلهي كلمنا الله وأعلن لنا عن ذاته بوسائل الإعلان الكثيرة عن طريق الأنبياء  الذين تسلموا كلمة الله ثم دونوها بوحي الروح القدس في أسفار  مقدسة.*
*2 -  وبالقانونية أدرك الذين كانوا معاصرون للأنبياء، والتي أرسلت كلمة الله إليهم أصلاً  وعاصروا نزولها ووحيها وحفظوها قبل أن تدون في أسفار ثم دونت في أيامهم وجمعت في  مجموعات أمامهم، أنها كلمة الله وأسفاره المقدسة الموحى بها من الله وحفظوها  لنا.*
*3 - ثم  انتقلت إلينا اسفار العهد القديم عبر العصور في رحلة استغرقت من حوالي 3500 سنة إلى  حوالي 2400.*
*4 - ترجمة  هذه الأسفار إلى لغات كثيرة عبر العصور والأزمنة. *
* وقد بينا في الفصول السابقة وحي كل كلمة بل وكل  حرف وكل نقطة في كل أسفار الكتاب المقدس بعهديه، القديم والجديد، وثقة وتأكد شعب  الله في القديم وآباء وشعب الكنيسة في القرون الأولى للمسيحية من أن كل ما كتب  بالروح القدس وسلم إليهم من الله بواسطة أنبيائه ورسله في العهدين هو كلمة الله  الحية ذات السلطان والمعصومة من الخطأ والتي لا يمكن أن تتغير أو تتبدل أو تحرف أو  تلغى أو تنسخ، والتي وعد الله أن يحفظها بقوله في سفر ارميا " أنى أنا ساهر على  كلمتي لأجريها " (ار12: 1) وقوله في سفر اشعياء " أما كلمة إلهنا فتثبت إلى  الأبد " (اش8: 40). ويؤكد القديس بطرس بالروح وهو يستشهد بالآية الأخيرة على  أنها تنطبق على كل ما تكلم به الله من خلال أنبيائه ورسله سواء في العهد القديم أو  في العهد الجديد فيقول " وأما كلمة الرب فتثبت إلى الأبد وهذه هي الكلمة  التي بشرتم بها " (1بط25: 1). *
* كما حذر الله من الزيادة عليها أو النقص منها ؛  " لا تزيدوا على الكلام الذي أنا أوصيكم به ولا تنقصوا منه لكي تحفظوا وصايا  الرب إلهكم التي أنا أوصيكم بها " (تث2: 4). " كل الكلام الذي أوصيكم به  احرصوا لتعملوه لا تزد عليه ولا تنقص منه " (تث32: 12)." الكلام الذي أوصيتك  أن تتكلم به إليهم لا تنقص كلمة " (ار2: 26). *
*" لأني اشهد  لكل من يسمع أقوال نبوة هذا الكتاب أن كان أحد يزيد على هذا يزيد الله عليه الضربات  المكتوبة في هذا الكتاب وان كان أحد يحذف من أقوال كتاب هذه النبوة يحذف الله نصيبه  من سفر الحياة ومن المدينة المقدسة ومن المكتوب في هذا الكتاب " (رؤ18:  22،19).*
* كما تبين أيضا شهادة المؤرخين القدماء، سواء  الذين أرخوا لعصور ما قبل الميلاد أو الذين عاصروا بداية انتشار الكنيسة المسيحية  في القرنين الأول والثاني للميلاد، وشهادة علماء الآثار، عن طريق السجلات الحجرية  والحفريات والمخطوطات التي لا تزال باقية في أماكنها الطبيعية أو المحفوظة في  المتاحف في جميع أنحاء العالم، لصحة وتاريخية كل الأحداث والروايات والوقائع التي  ذكرت في جميع أسفار الكتاب المقدس بعهديه، القديم والجديد، بل وشهادة بعضهم للعقائد  والحقائق المسيحية التي آمنت بها الكنيسة في فجرها الباكر مثل عقيدة لاهوت المسيح  وحقيقة تجسده وصلبه. والتي سندرسها فى كتاب لاحق. *
* والسؤال الآن هو كيف وصلت إلينا كلمة الله منذ  تدوين التوراة وحتى الآن؟ وإلى أي اللغات ترجمت؟ وما هي الوسائل التي وصلت بها  إلينا؟ وهل وصلت إلينا هي هي كما سلمها الأنبياء ورسل المسيح؟ وهل حفظها الله  بالفعل في رحلتها إلينا عبر التاريخ والبلاد؟ وهل لدينا، الآن، ما يؤكد أن الأنبياء  والرسل هم الذين كتبوا نفس الأسفار الموجودة لدينا الآن؟ *
*وللإجابة  على هذه الأسئلة علينا أن ندرس الوسائل التي وصلت بها كلمة الله إلينا لنتأكد من  صحة كل كلمة في كل أسفار الكتاب المقدس وكيفية حفظ الله لكتابه في كل العصور وعلى  مر الأجيال وعبر القارات.*
* تكلم الله مع البشرية من خلال الأنبياء باللغات  التي كان يتكلم بها ويفهمها البشر، في كل جيل وبحسب ما كان يسود كل عصر من لغة  وأسلوب في الحديث والمخاطبة. ومن ثم فقد كتبت كلمة الله في الأسفار المقدسة، الكتاب  المقدس، بلغة البشر التي كان يتكلم بها الإنسان واستخدم في كتابتها نفس المواد التي  كانت مستخدمة في كل عصر من العصور من النقش على الحجر إلى استخدام الحبر  والورق..الخ.*

*1- اللغة  والكتاب المقدس *
*ترجع الأصول  اللغوية لأهم اللغات إلى سام وحام ابني نوح وتسمى باللغات السامية والحامية، ومن  أهم اللغات الحامية ؛ اللغة المصرية القديمة (والمعروفة حالياً بالقبطية) ولهجات  البربر في شمال أفريقيا ولهجات الصحراء الجنوبية وهى ؛ *
*السودانية  والبانتو والبوشمان. أما اللغات السامية فتضم أربعة تقسيمات هي:  *
*1 - التقسيم  الشرقي ؛ الأكادية  المسماة بالآشورية في عصور النصوص القديمة والبابلية المتأخرة، والتي كانت اللغة  العامة لكل جنوب أسيا في فترة صعود الإمبراطورية الآشورية ثم البابلية في القرن 14  ق. م.*
*2 - القسم  الجنوبي ؛ اللغة  العربية في الجزيرة العربية واللغة الإثيوبية في إثيوبيا.*
*3 -  القسم الشمالي ؛ اللغة الآمورية والآرامية التي كانت لغة المسيح  وتلاميذه،*
* والآمورية  هي لغة السوريان وقد كتب بها بعض أجزاء العهد القديم، سواء في الكتابة أو أسماء  الأماكن (أنظر تك 22: 10؛ 47: 31؛ 2مل26: 18؛ عز7: 4-1: 6؛ 12: 7-26؛ اش11: 36؛  ار11: 10؛ دا4: 2-28: 7).*
*4 - القسم  الجنوبي الشمالي ؛ الذي يضم  أقسام كنعانية وأيضاً عناصر آرامية تتمثل في أربع لهجات هي: *
*أ -  الأوجراتية المستخدمة في الألواح الطينية التي اكتشفت في جنوب سوريا سنة 1929م  وقدمت للعلماء مفتاح للهجات الكنعانية والفينيقية التي قدمت حروف الألف باء للغات  الأخرى وسهلت عملية الكتابة، وتطور عنها لهجتان للعبرية: الموآبية والعمونية  ويمثلها الحجر الموآبى (850 ق م).*
*ب - العبرية  التي كتب بها معظم أجزاء العهد القديم والتي تعتبر من أقدم لغات العالم ويرجع  تاريخها إلى ما قبل سنة 2000 ق. م وقد وردت اقدم إشارة لاستخدامها في تكوين (47:  31) عندما دعا لابان خال يعقوب (حوالي سنة 1950 ق. م) كومة من الحجارة باللغة  الآرامية " يجر سهدوثا " بينما دعاها يعقوب بالعبرية " جلعيد ". ودعيت في 2ملوك  (26: 18،28) ب " اللغة اليهودية " ودعيت في سفر اشعياء (18: 19) ب " لغة كنعان "  ودعيت في مقدمة سفر يشوع بن سيراخ ب " اللغة العبرية ". وهى تتكون من 22 حرفاً  ساكنا وكانت تكتب حتى سنة 1000 ق. م بحروف ساكنة *
*فقط، بدون  حروف العلة (ه، و، ى - هيه، واو، يودا). وكان على القراء، وهم في الأغلب من  الأنبياء والكهنة والكتبة، أن يدركوا النطق الصحيح من الذاكرة. وحوالي سنة 900ق م  بدأ الكتبة يستخدمون حروف العلة الثلاثة كحروف نصف ساكنة، فاستخدموا ال "هيه "  لتنطق همزة " ء " في آخر الكلمة وأحياناً " واو " قصيرة، ثم استخدموا هذه الحروف  الثلاثة حوالي سنة 600 ق. م كحروف متحركة. وفى الفترة من 500إلى 1000م ميز  الماسوريين (حفظة التقليد - وخلفاء الكتبة) 14 صوتا متحركا ثم وضعوا حركات الفتح  والكسر والضم والسكون. *

*2- الكتابة قبل الأسفار المقدسة *
*(أ) تاريخ  الكتابة*
*زعم النقاد  في القرون الثلاثة السابقة (17و18و19م) أن الكتابة لم تكن معروفة في زمن موسى النبي  (ما بين 1500إلى 1400 ق.م) وبالتالي فلم يكن هو الذي كتب التوراة من وجهة نظرهم!!  وقد برهنت الحفريات الأثرية الحديثة التي اكتشفت في أماكن كثيرة عكس ذلك تماماً،  فقد برهنت على أن أقدم النصوص التي وصلت إلينا والتي اكتشفت في مصر ومنطقة ما بين  النهرين، العراق وسوريا حالياً ترجع إلى ما قبل سنة3000 ق م، حيث وجد في مدينة  أوراكا، أراكا حالياً (أرك في تكوين10: 10)، ألواح طينية مكتوبة بالخط  المسماري أو الاسفينى، لأنه يشبه الإسفين، ترجع إلى سنة 3500 ق م وهى عبارة عن رسوم  وصور. كما اكتشفت الهيروغليفية المصرية القديمة، والتي كانت من الكتابة التصويرية  والهجائية وعناصر صوتية مقطعية، في مناطق كثيرة بمصر وترجع إلى حوالي 3100 ق م.  ومما اكتشفت في مصر منها كتابات الحكيم بتاح حتب وترجع إلى سنة2700 ق  م.*
* ثم تطورت اللغة الصورية المرسومة إلى حروف  هجائية (ألف باء) في الفترة ما بين سنة 2000 إلى 1500ق م. وكانت هذه الكتابة، التي  أخذت أصلاً عن الهيروغليفية منتشرة وشائعة الاستخدام في سوريا وفلسطين، وقد وجدت في  منطقة سرابة الخادم بسيناء أقدم كتابة مكتوبة بالحروف الهجائية كتبها ساميون  آسيويون كانوا يعملون في أحد المناجم هناك وترجع إلى حوالي سنة 1800 ق م. كما وجد  في تل دويرعايد (لافيش، يش 3: 10) بالقرب من أورشليم نقش على خنجر يرجع تاريخه إلى  حوالي سنة 1600 ق م. كما وجد أيضاً نقش ملكي للملك شافاط بعل ملك جيبال (بيبلوس)  يرجع إلى سنة 1600 ق م. كما اكتشفت كتابة بالحروف الهجائية أيضاً في منطقة رأس  شمرا، أوجاريت القديمة، في شمال سوريا، ترجع إلى سنة 1400 ق م. ثم نقل الفينيقيون  هذه الحروف إلى الإغريق الذين أضافوا إليها الحروف المتحركة، لأنها كانت قاصرة على  الحروف الساكنة فقط، وغيروا اتجاه كتابتها من اليمين إلى اليسار ثم انتشرت عنهم بعد  ذلك.*

*(2) المواد  التي كان يكتب عليها*
*1 - الأحجار ؛ كانت  الكتابة تكتب قديماً بالحفر أو النقش على الصخور والأحجار في المباني وقواعد  التماثيل والألواح الحجرية والأواني الحجرية. *
*2 -الخزف  ؛ حيث كانت النقوش تحفر أو تدهن أو تختم *
*على الخزف  ثم تحرق بعد ذلك. *
*3 - الأسطح  الجبسية ؛ كانت تطلى  بعض الأحجار بالجبس وينقش عليها.*
*4  – المعادن ؛ (كالبرونز  والفضة والذهب والرصاص): مثل التماثيل والأواني والعملات المالية والحلي وأحياناً  الأدراج التي كانت الكتابة تحفر عليها.*
*5 - العاج  ؛ الذي كانت تصنع منه ألواح ويطلى سطحها بالشمع ثم يكتب عليها.  *
*6 - الخشب  ؛ وكانت تصنع منه أيضا ألواح ويطلى سطحها بالشمع ويكتب عليها بأدوات  حادة. *
*7 - الطين  ؛ الذي كان يصنع منه السومريون ألواح ويكتبون عليها وهى طرية ثم تجفف  وتحرق بعد ذلك. وقد وجدت فرن في أوجاريت لحرق الطين ترجع لسنة 1200 ق م وبداخلها  بعض الألواح لم تحرق بعد.*
*8 - ورق  البردي Papyrus: والذي كان  يستخرج من نبات البردي بمصر وتصنع *
*منه لفائف  طويلة وتلصق صفحاته معاً، وتوجد منه لفائف ترجع إلى سنة 2700 ق م. وكان قد صنع قبل  ذلك بمئات السنين، وكان يصدر إلى مدينة جبلا الفينيقية ومن هناك يعاد تصديره إلى  اليونان في الألف الثاني قبل الميلاد. وكان في الإمكان الكتابة عليه أكثر من مرة  بعد إزالة الكتابة القديمة.*
*9 - الجلد  والرقوق ؛ وقد أستخدم  الجلد بصفة عامة حوالي سنة 4000 ق م. وأستخدم للكتابة عليه في مصر وآسيا الغربية.  وكانت تستخدم هذه الجلود بعد معالجتها معالجة خاصة لتصبح رفيعة ومتينة، وتخيط  صفحاتها معاً لتكون لفائف أو أدراج طويلة مثل ورق البردي.*
*10  – الورق ؛ أخترع  الورق في الصين قبل ميلاد المسيح من الخرق البالية ولكنه لم يصل إلى فلسطين إلا بعد  القرن السادس الميلادي، وترجع أقدم نصوص دينية يهودية كتبت عليه إلى سنة 100م.  *
*11 - النسيج  ؛ كتبت بعض النصوص قديماً على الكتان الذي كان يلف  به*
*موياوات  قدماء المصريين ويوجد منه الآن نص في متحف زغرب بيوغوسلافيا.  *

*(3) أدوات  الكتابة وأشكال النصوص المكتوبة *
* كان يكتب بالحفر أو النقش على الألواح سواء المطلية بالشمع أو  الألواح الطينية بآلات حادة مدببة، كما استخدمت أقلام من خشب أو قصب للكتابة بها  على ألواح *
*الطين.  واستخدمت الفرش أيضاً في الكتابة أو النقش أو الرسم بالسوائل. وكانت تصنع من نبات  الأسل وكان ينقش بها على الأواني قبل الحرق. واستخدمت أقلام القصب أيضاً للكتابة  بالحبر الأسود أو الأحمر، وأستخدم ريش الطيور كأقلام للكتابة، بالحبر، في بداية  العصور الوسطى. وكان الحبر الأسود يصنع من الكربون المخلوط بالصمغ، ويصنع الحبر  الأحمر من أكسيد الحديد أو من لون المغرة للكتابة على ورق البردي والجلد والأسطح  الملساء. وكانت الأحبار توضع عند قدماء المصريين في لوحات خشبية ذات تجويفين، واحد  للحبر الأسود*
* وآخر للحبر  الأحمر، كما استخدمت الدواة أيضا. وقد وجدت آواني حجرية للحبر في منطقة قمران شبيهة  بالتي استخدمت في عصور الرومان.*

*3- الكتابة والكتاب المقدس *
* كتبت الأسفار المقدسة في العهد القديم باللغة  العبرية واللغة الآرامية، وكتب العهد الجديد باللغة اليونانية الكيونية التي كانت  منتشرة في منطقة البحر المتوسط أيام السيد المسيح والرسل. واستخدمت في كتابة كل  أسفار الكتاب المقدس المواد التي كانت مستخدمه، فقد كتب موسى النبي، الذي نشأ وتربى  في مصر مع بنى إسرائيل الذين خرجوا من مصر، الشريعة على أحجار مطلية بالجبس (تث2:  27 -4)، وكتبت الوصايا العشر على ألواح من حجارة (خر32؛ أنظر 12: 24؛ 18: 31؛15:  32؛-16؛1: 34،28؛ تث22: 5؛2: 27-3؛ يش31: 8-32)، وكتبوا على الألواح الطينية (ار17:  13 ؛ اش1: 4) وعلى ألواح من خشب، قال الله لاشعياء " خذ لنفسك لوحاً كبيراً وأكتب  عليه بقلم " (اش1: 8)، وعلى ورق البردي، كما يذكر كتاب عزدراس الأبوكريفى (2عز24:  14). وأستخدم القلم المصنوع من القصب (حز1: 45)، والمصنوع من الرصاص (أى24: 19)،  والحديد (أي 1: 17)، وكتبوا بالحبر (ار18: 36). واستخدموا الكتاب " السفر "  مثلما في قوله: " سفر توراة موسى "..الخ، استخدموا الدرج الذي كان يصنع من الجلود  أو ورق البردي و" الرقوق " (ار36؛مز7: 40؛2تى13: 4).*

*ثانياً - انتشار وحفظ مخطوطات العهد القديم*
*1- انتشار  مخطوطات العهد القديم ودقة نسخها*
*انتشرت  الأسفار المقدسة بين شعب الله في القديم وشعوب العالم المؤمن في العهد الجديد عن  طريق نسخ الكتاب المقدس التي كانت تنسخ يدوياً، تكتب يدوياً بخط اليد، لأن العالم  لم يعرف الطباعة قبل سنة 1453م. وكانت تسمى هذه النسخ ب " المخطوطات " ومفردها "  مخطوطة " لأنها كانت مكتوبة أو مخطوطة بخط اليد. *
* وكانت الأسفار المقدسة تحفظ في العهد القديم إلى  جوار تابوت العهد في خيمة الاجتماع ثم في الهيكل، هيكل سليمان ثم الهيكل الذي بناه  زربابل بعد السبي ثم في هيكل هيرودس أيام السيد المسيح وتلاميذه ورسله. وكان يقوم  بكتابة نسخ من هذه الأسفار المقدسة فئة من الكهنة دعيت بالكتبة الذين كانوا مدربين  ومتعلمين النسخ والكتابة، كمهنة مقدسة، وكانت هناك عائلات من الكتبة " وعشائر  الكتبة سكان يعبيص ترعاتيم وشمعاتيم وسوكاتيم هو القينيون الخارجون من حمة ابي  بيت راكاب " (1أى55: 2). وفعل كلمة كاتب في العبرية هي " سُفر " واسمها " ُسفريم "  وتعنى " يعد أو يحصى "، وكان الكتبة بالفعل يعدون ويحصون كل كلمة وكل حرف في  الأسفار المقدسة. *
* ومن اشهر الكتبة عزرا الكاهن والكاتب الذي وصفه  الكتاب المقدس بأنه " كاتب ماهر في شريعة موسى التي أعطاها الرب " (عز6: 7).  وكان هؤلاء الكتبة يحفظون الأسفار المقدسة ويحافظون عليها وينسخون نسخاً منها  للهيكل وللمجامع وللدارسين من شعب الله كما كانوا يحفظون النطق الصحيح لكلمة الله  شفوياً. واستمر عملهم هذا حتى سنة500م حتى قامت جماعة منهم دعوا بالماسوريين، أي  حملة التقليد، من كلمة " ماسورا " أي يسلم التقليد والوحي الإلهي الذي تسلموه من  أسلافهم، وعملوا في الفترة من 500 م إلى 950 م على وضع العلامات المتحركة وحركات  النطق والتي أثبتت كشوف قمران أنها استمرار لما تم في القرون السابقة  للميلاد.*
*1 - نسخ  الهيكل والمجامع ؛ كانت أسفار  العهد القديم تقرأ في الهيكل في جميع الاحتفالات والمناسبات الدينية والاجتماعات  العامة في المجامع، خاصة أيام السبت، وكانت توجد لفائف، أدراج، خاصة بأسفار موسى  الخمسة وأجزاء من أسفار الأنبياء في لفة أخرى والكتابات في لفتين آخرين، وخمسة  أدراج أخرى (نشيد الانشاد وراعوث والجامعة وأستير والمراثي) كانت تقرأ في الأعياد  السنوية. وقد وضع الكتبة والماسوريون على مر الأجيال قواعد صارمة لضمان نقل آيات  ونصوص الأسفار المقدسة من مخطوطة إلى أخرى بدقة شديدة حتى لا يقعوا في أي خطأ.  ويقول كل من السير فردريك كنيون في كتابه " كتابنا المقدس والمخطوطات القديمة " و  ف. ف بروس في كتابه " الكتب والرقوق "، أنهم، أي الكتبة والماسوريين، أحصوا عدد  الآيات والكلمات والحروف في كل سفر، وحددوا الحرف الأوسط في أسفار موسى الخمسة  والحرف الأوسط في العهد القديم كله، وعرفوا الآيات التي تحتوى كلماتها على كل حروف  الأبجدية. وفيما يلي أهم القواعد والخطوات التي أتبعوها كما جاءت في التلمود  والقواميس والكتب الكثيرة: *
*(1) يجب أن  يكون الدرج المستعمل في الكتابة في المجامع مكتوباً على جلد حيوان  طاهر.*
*(2) يجب أن  يجهزه يهودي لاستخدامه في المجمع.*
*(3) تجمع  الرقوق معا بسيور مأخوذة من حيوان طاهر.*
*(4) يجب أن  يحتوى كل رق على عدد ثابت من الأعمدة في كل المخطوطات.*
*(5) يجب أن  يتراوح طول كل عامود ما بين 48 - 60سطرا، وعرض العامود يحتوى على ثلاثين  حرفاً.*
*(6) يجب أن  تكون الكتابة على السطر، ولو كتبت ثلاث كلمات على غير السطر ترفض المخطوطة  كلها.*
*(7) يجب أن  يكون حبر الكتابة أسود، لا أحمر ولا أخضر ولا أي لون آخر، ويتم تجهيزه طبق وصفة  ثابتة.*
*(8) يتم  النقل بكل دقة من مخطوطة صحيحة تماماً.*
*(9) لا يجب  كتابة كلمة أو حرف أو نقطة من الذاكرة، يجب أن ينقل الكاتب كل شىء من المخطوطة  النموذجية (المقياس).*
*(10) يجب  ترك مسافة شعرة أو خيط بين كل حرفين.*
*(11) يجب  ترك مسافة تسعة حروف بين كل فقرتين.*
*(12) يجب  ترك مسافة ثلاثة سطور بين كل سفرين.*
*(13) يجب  إنهاء سفر موسى الخامس بانتهاء سطر. ولا داعي لمراعاة ذلك مع بقية  الأسفار.*
*(14) يجب أن  يلبس الناسخ ملابس كهنوتية كاملة.*
*(15) ويجب  أن يغسل جسده كله.*
*(16) لا  يبدأ كتابة اسم الله بقلم مغموس في الحبر حديثاً.*
*(17) لو أن  ملكا خاطب الكاتب وهو يكتب اسم الله فلا يجب أن يلتفت إليه.*
* وكانت كل مخطوطة لا تتبع فيها هذه التعليمات  تدفن في الأرض أو تحرق أو ترسل للمدارس لتقرأ فيها ككتب مطالعة، ولا تستعمل في  المجامع ككتب مقدسة.*
*2 - النسخ  العامة ؛ التي كانت  تنسخ للشعب للقراءة الخاصة ولم يكن مسموح أن تقرأ في المجامع ومع ذلك كانت تكتب  بنفس الدقة وباهتمام عظيم وأن كان لا يطبق عليها بعض القواعد الخاصة بمخطوطات  المجامع، مثل لون الحبر. *

*2- مجموعات  المخطوطات العبرية واهم نسخها*
* نظراً لانتشار المسيحية في  كل بلاد العالم، وكذلك انتشار مجامع اليهود في الكثير من بلاد العالم، فقد انتشرت  نسخ الأسفار المقدسة في كل مكان على الأرض ويوجد الآن في مكتبات الجامعات ومتاحف  العالم عشرات الألوف من مخطوطات العهد القديم باللغة العبرية وآلاف أخرى باللغة  اليونانية وبلغات الترجمات الأخرى، سواء الكاملة أو الجزئية أو التي تضم قصاصات أو  جذاذات صغيرة، وفيما يلي أهم مجموعات هذه المخطوطات: *
*1 - يوجد  حوالي 100,000 (مائة آلف) مخطوطة في كامبردج، من مجموع المخطوطات التي اكتشفت في  جنيزة القاهرة (جنيزة مخزن تحفظ فيه الكتب القديمة والمستهلكة) 2 - وتضم مكتبة  لينينجراد (بطرس برج حاليا) بروسيا 1,582 مخطوطة مكتوبة على رقوق، و 725 مخطوطة  مكتوبة على ورق، و1,200 قصاصة من مخطوطات غير عبرية.*
*3 - ويوجد  161 مخطوطة في المتحف البريطاني.*
*4 - كما  يوجد 146 مخطوطة في مكتبة بودلين. *
*5 - ويوجد  في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وحدها عشرات الألوف من المخطوطات والجذاذات  (القصاصات) السامية والتي تشكل أسفار العهد القديم 5% منها، أكثر من 500  مخطوطة.*
*6 - تم  اكتشاف حوالي 200,000 (مائتي ألف) مخطوطة وقصاصة في معبد بن عزرا في القاهرة  سنة1890 م منها حوالي 10,000 (عشرة آلاف) لأجزاء من أسفار العهد القديم وترجع  للقرنين السادس والتاسع للميلاد. *
* وفيما يلي أهم نسخ هذه المخطوطات:  *
*(1) بردية  ناش ؛ وترجع للقرن الثاني الميلادي، حصل عليها ناش في مصر سنة 1902م، وكانت  تعتبر اقدم مخطوطة قبل اكتشاف لفائف البحر الميت، وتحتوى على نص ليتورجى للوصايا  العشر وجانب من الشما (من خر2: 20،3؛ تث6: 5،7؛4: 6،5)، أي " أسمع " وهى الكلمة  الأولى من تثنية 4: 6، وهى تعتبر قانون إيمان إسرائيل لإعلان وحدانية الله كما جاء  في تثنية 4: 6 " أسمع يا إسرائيل الرب إلهنا رب واحد ". وكانت الشما تمارس في  الصلاة يوميا.*
*(2) مخطوطة  القاهرة ؛ التي  نسخها موسى بن أشير في طبرية بفلسطين سنة 895 م وتحتوى على أسفار يشوع وقضاة  وصموئيل 1و2 وملوك 1و2 واشعياء وارميا وحزقيال والأنبياء الأثنى عشر، وهى موجودة في  مجمع اليهود القراء ين بالقاهرة *
*(3) مخطوطة  المتحف البريطاني ؛ (شرقيات  4445) وهى نص كامل لأسفار موسى الخمسة، التوراة، (تك20: 39 - تث33: 1)، كتبت فيما  بين سنة 820 و 850 م، وعليها أسم بن اشير.*
*(4) مخطوطة  حلب ؛ وتحتوى على العهد القديم كاملاً، نسخها هارون بن موسى بن أشير وتؤرخ  بسنة 900 إلى 925 م، وكانت محفوظة في مجمع اليهود السفرديم بحلب وهى الآن  بالقدس.*
*(5) مخطوطة  بطرسبرج B3(لينينجراد سابقاً) ؛ وتحتوى  على الأنبياء القدامى *
*(اشعياء  وارميا وحزقيال) والمتأخرين (الأثنى عشر)، وترجع لسنة 916 م.  *
*(6) مخطوطة  بطرسبرج B19a (لينينجراد) ؛ وتحتوى على  العهد القديم كاملاً، وقد نسخت سنة 1008 - 1009 م على يد صموئيل بن ياكوب  بالقاهرة.*
*7 - تم  اكتشاف مئات المخطوطات والقصاصات في كهوف البحر الميت بمنطقة وادي قمران ابتداء من  سنة 1947م وحتى سنة 1965م وقد وُجد بها عشرات النسخ من كل الأسفار عدا سفر  أستير.*

*3- مخطوطات قمران وأهميتها*
* بدأ اكتشاف مخطوطات قمران أو لفائف البحر الميت  سنة 1946م في خربة وادى قمران القديمة على الشواطئ الشمالية الغربية للبحر الميت،  وتعتبر هذه المخطوطات أو اللفائف، برغم حداثة اكتشافها من أثمن مخطوطات الكتاب  المقدس بل واكتشافات القرن العشرين لأنها ترجع للقرون الثلاثة السابقة للميلاد  والقرن الأول الميلادي (من حوالي 280 ق. م إلى حوالي 133م)، وتزيد في متوسطها عن  أقدم مخطوطة كانت بين أيدينا بحوالي1150 سنة،، وبالطبع فهي منقولة أو منسوخة عن نسخ  أقدم منها بعشرات بل ومئات السنين، وبالتالي يقترب بعضها من زمن عزرا الكاتب، الذي  جمع كل أسفار العهد القديم وأعاد تحريرها ونسخها بالروح القدس، بحوالي من 150 إلى  250 سنة، وقد يكون بعضها منقول عن النسخ التي نسخت في زمن عزرا نفسه، كما أن معظمها  موجود من قبل تجسد السيد المسيح،الذي أكد صحة كل حرف وكل كلمة في اسفار العهد  القديم، بقرنين أو ثلاثة قرون. وهى بذلك تؤكد الاستمرار الطبيعي غيرالمنقطع في  تواصل النص الأصلي لأسفار العهد القديم ووصوله إلينا بكل دقة عبر الزمان والتاريخ  وتبطل كل نظريات وأراء النقاد والليبراليين (التحرريين) *
*الذين زعموا  دخول اضافات على بعض الأسفار، مثل المزامير، وتأخر كتابة البعض الآخر، مثل دانيال،  للقرنين السابقين للميلاد مباشرة،أو القرن الأول للميلاد، مثل الجامعة، حيث وجدت  أجزاء كثيرة لكل أسفار العهد القديم عدا سفر استير فقط. وفيما يلي أهم هذه  المخطوطات الكتابية: *
*1- كهف1(من  15/2إلى9/3/1949م) ويضم جزيئات كثيرة لأسفار التكوين واللاويين والتثنية والقضاة  وصموئيل الأول والثاني ومزامير ولفة طويلة كاملة لسفر اشعياء ((1QISa ولفة طويلة،  جزئية، أخرى لسفر اشعياء (1QISb) وحزقيال ودانيال واجزاء من تفاسير للمزامير وميخا وحبقوق وصفنيا  وزكريا.*
*2 - كهف  2(مارس سنة 1952م) ويضم جذاذات من مئات المخطوطات منها1لسفر التكوين و2 للخروج و1  للاويين و4 للعدد و3 للتثنية 1لأيوب و1 للمزامير و2 لراعوث  و1لارميا.*
*3 - كهف 3(4  /3/1952م) ويضم بالإضافة لجزئيات من أسفار المزامير اشعياء ومراثي وحزقيال نصفين  لدرج نحاسى به خريطة ل64موقع سرى لكنوز مخفية.*
*4 - كهف4  (سبتمبر 1952م) ويضم مئات المخطوطات (حوالي 400) منها حوالي 100 نسخة لأسفار العهد  القديم كلها عدا سفر استير، منها جزئيات من سفر الجامعة، ومنها لفة لسفر صموئيل  (4QSamb) تعتبر اقدم نسخة معروفة للكتاب المقدس وترجع للقرن الثالث قبل  الميلاد (لسنة 280 ق.م)، كما يوجد به عددا من التفاسير لأسفار المزامير واشعياء  وناحوم، كما توجد أسفار التثنية واشعياء وأرميا والأنبياء الصغار بكثافة تدل على حب  لدراسة هذه الأسفار وتفضيلها عن بقية أسفار العهد القديم، كما وجد بهذا الكهف نسخة  هامة جدا لسفر دانيال تحتوى على (دا28: 7؛ 1: 8) الذي تتغير فيه من الآرامية  للعبرية مما يؤكد قدم السفر وأنتقاله عبر الأزمنة كما هو. ومن أهم لفائف هذا الكهف  أيضا تفسير لسفر هوشع (8: 2- 14)،(4Q16) مكتوب على رقوق في القرن الأول قبل الميلاد*
*5  – كهف 5 (سبتمبر 1952م) ويضم جزء من سفر طوبيا إلى جانب جذاذات من  أسفار التثنية والملوك 1و2 واشعياء وعاموس والمزامير  والمراثي.*
*6- كهف 6  (27 /9/1952م) ويضم من بين جزئياته برديات من أسفار التكوين واللاويين والتثنية  والملوك ونشيد الإنشاد ودانيال.*
*7 - كهوف  من7 إلى10وتضم أجزاء قليلة من أسفار العهد القديم.*
*8 - كهف  11(يناير وفبراير 1956م) ويضم لفة من أهم لفائف قمران تشكل أجزاء من41 مزموراً (من  مزامير 50 *
*إلى 101)  بما فيها مزمور151 الذي كان معروفا في اللغة اليونانية فقط، مكتوبة على جلد سميك من  العصر الهيرودسى، وذلك إلى جانب 36 مزمور آخر من المزامير التي تقع فيما بين 93 إلى  150، وثلاثة نسخ منها جزء جيد من سفر اللاويين (11Qlevb) وترجوم (تفسير) آرامي لسفر أيوب.*

*ثالثاً: دقة  حفظ كلمة الله في هذه المخطوطات*
* هناك صلة قوية وسلسلة  واحدة متصلة، لا تنقطع، بين نسخ الأسفار المقدسة التي كتبها الأنبياء والرسل وبين  الكتاب المقدس كما هو بين أيدينا في القرن العشرين في كل اللغات المترجم إليها،  وهنا يتبادر إلى ذهن القارئ سؤال هام هو ؛ هل يملك علماء الكتاب المقدس نسخة دقيقة  ومطابقة للأصل كما خرج من أيدي الرسل والأنبياء كتبة الوحي الإلهي؟ والإجابة هي:  نعم. لأن علماء الكتاب المقدس يمتلكون آلاف النسخ والمخطوطات، سواء الجزئية أو  الكاملة من أسفار العهد القديم، منها مئات النسخ التي ترجع للقرون الثلاثة السابقة  للميلاد قبل الميلاد والقرن الأول الميلادي. *
* وقد أولى علماء اليهود القدماء آيات الأسفار  المقدسة واعتنوا بها عناية فائقة منذ أيام موسى ويشوع إلى عزرا، ومن عزرا إلى عصر  التلمود ثم عصر الماسوريين. ففي عصر التلمود (300 ق. م - 500 م) تم نسخ  أعداد كبيرة من العهد القديم لاستخدام الهيكل والمجامع والدراسات الخاصة، وكانت هذه  النسخ تحفظ في الهيكل وفى المجامع بعناية خاصة وفائقة، وكانوا يخفونها وقت الحروب  والضيقات حتى لا تقع في أيدي الأعداء، مثلما حدث في عصر الثورة المكابية (168ق.م)  وكانت هناك العشرات بل المئات من المخطوطات في نفس الوقت مع الاسينيين في كهوف وادى  قمران (167 ق.م - 133م). وفى عصر الماسوريين (500م - 1000م) نسخت عشرات  المخطوطات وحفظت بكل دقة حسب تعاليم التلمود: *
* تقول المشنا (أبوت 1: 1) " أستلم موسى التوراة  في سيناء وسلمها ليشوع ويشوع سلمها للشيوخ والشيوخ سلموها لرجال المجمع العظيم  وقالوا ثلاثة اشياء: كن متروياً في القضاء، أقم تلاميذ كثيرين، وأعمل سورا حول  التوراة ". ويقول المؤرخ اليهودي يوسيفوس معاصر تلاميذ السيد المسيح " ويوجد  برهان عملي على كيفية معاملتنا لهذه الأسفار، فبرغم المدة الطويلة التي انقضت حتى  الآن لم يجرؤ أحد أن يضيف شيئاً إليها أو أن يحذف شيئاً منها ".  *
* فقد مارس الكتبة الذين كانوا ينسخون هذه الأسفار  عملهم بدقة شديدة وقد تبرهن لنا ذلك بشكل عملي بعد اكتشاف مخطوطات قمران. فقد كانت  أقدم نسخة موجودة للعهد القديم، حتى سنة 1947م، ترجع إلى القرن العاشر للميلاد، أي  بينه ا وبين السيد المسيح حوالي 1000 (ألف) سنة ومع ذلك كان كل اليهود والمسيحيون  واثقين أن لديهم كلمة الله كما سلمت منذ البدء. وقد تبرهنت هذه الثقة بصورة  *
*عملية  وعلمية بعد اكتشاف مخطوطات قمران ابتداء من سنة 1946. فهل كان المؤمنون في حاجة  لاكتشاف مثل هذه المخطوطات ليتأكدوا من صحة إيمانهم بالكتاب المقدس؟ والإجابة ؛  كلا، فهم واثقون من وعد الله الذي وعد بحفظ كلمته، إنما سمحت عناية الله لمثل هذه  المخطوطات المكتشفة أن ترى النور لترد على الذين ادعوا أن أسفار العهد القديم كتبت  بعد الأنبياء بسنين كثيرة، وبرهان للذين ادعوا وجود تحريف أو تغيير أو تبديل في  أسفار الكتاب المقدس على بطلان مزاعمهم!!! فقد أكدت مخطوطات قمران على ثلاث حقائق  جوهرية ؛ *
*الأولى هي وجود  نسخ كثيرة لكل سفر من أسفار العهد القديم، عدا سفر واحد هو سفر أستير، وكلها ترجع  للقرون الثلاثة السابقة للسيد المسيح والقرن الأول للميلاد، مع ملاحظة أن هذه  المخطوطات منقولة عن مخطوطات أخرى أقدم منها ترجع لأيام عزرا الكاتب، وبالتالي أصبح  لدينا مخطوطات للعهد القديم ترجع لما قبل السيد المسيح وتلاميذه، ومخطوطات معاصرة  له، وزال الفارق الزمني بين أقدم مخطوطة كانت لدينا وبين السيد المسيح، بل وأصبح  لدينا مخطوطات ترجع لما قبل تجسده بمئات السنين. ويجب أن نتذكر أن السيد المسيح  وتلاميذه ورسله أكدوا وحي كل كلمة بل وكل حرف وكل نقطة في أسفار العهد القديم كما  كانت في أيامهم *
*والثانية هي إيمان  اليهود في كل العصور بوحي وقداسة هذه الأسفار فقد اقتبسوا منها واستشهدوا بها في  كتاباتهم بنفس الأسلوب والطريقة التي اقتبس واستشهد بها العهد الجديد. فقد استخدموا  تعبيرات مثل " ما أمر به الله خلال موسى وخلال كل خدامه الأنبياء " الذي  ساووا فيه بين أسفار موسى النبي وجميع الأنبياء باعتبارها جميعاً كلمة الله. ومثل  الصيغة المقدسة " مكتوب " في مقدمة اقتباسات كثيرة من أسفار كثيرة مثل أسفار  موسى الخمسة واشعياء وحزقيال وهوشع وعاموس وميخا وناحوم وزكريا وملاخى. وجاء في  إحدى كتاباتهم " الوثيقة الصادوقية " قول الكاتب أن ناموس موسى لا يمكن أن ينتهك  وسيحرم الإنسان الذي " ينتهك كلمة واحدة من ناموس موسى ". وكانت هذه الوثيقة تستخدم  عبارات " كلمة الله "، " قال هو "، " قال الله "، " كتاب  الناموس "، " قال موسى "، " كمقدمة لاقتباساتها من أسفار العدد والتثنية  واشعياء وعاموس وهوشع وزكريا وملاخى، واقتبست من سفر الأمثال كسفر مقدس وكلمة الله  واستخدمت عبارة " الناموس والأنبياء " مرتين للإشارة إلى كل أسفار العهد  القديم. *
*والثالثة هي عصمة  أسفار الكتاب المقدس ودقة حفظها على مر العصور بدون زيادة أو حذف أو تغيير أو  تبديل، وصحة كل كلمة وكل حرف فيها والتأكد من تطبيق القواعد التي وضعها الكتبة لعمل  نسخ منها بكل أمانة ودقة، فقد قام العلماء بعمل مقارنة بين لفه لسفر اشعياء ترجع  لسنة 916م ولفة أخرى لسفر اشعياء (اشعياء A) من مخطوطات قمران وترجع لسنة 125 ق م، بفارق زمني قدره حوالي 1050  سنة، وكانت النتيجة مذهلة، فقد تبين لهم حقيقة حفظ الله لكلمته والدقة المتناهية  والتي وصلت بها إلينا، وكانت النتيجة كالآتي ؛ فقد وجدوا في 166 كلمة من ص53 تساؤل  حول 17 حرفاً، عشرة منها في حروف الهجاء وأربعة في طريقة الكتابة، دون أي تأثير على  المعنى، وثلاثة حروف في كلمة " نور " الموجودة في آية 11 والتي وجدت في الترجمة  اليونانية السبعينية. ثم وجدت مخطوطة أخرى لسفر اشعياء (اشعياء B) تتفق بصورة أدق وأروع مع المخطوطة  الماسورية.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفصل التاسع*​ *انتقال وحفظ كلمة الله في العهد الجديد واستحالة  تحريفه*​ 
*برهنا في الفصل السابق عن كيفية وصول كلمة الله، في العهد القديم، إلينا  سالمة ومحفوظة بكل دقة بدون أن تنقص حرفاً أو تزيد حرفاً واحداً، كما سلمها  الأنبياء للآباء، خاصة خلفائهم من بنى الأنبياء والكتبة والماسوريين، وفي هذا الفصل  نبرهن على كيفية وصول كلمة الله، في العهد الجديد، إلينا سالمة ومحفوظة بكل دقة "  كما سلمها إلينا الذين كانوا منذ البدء شهود عيانٍ وخداماً للكلمة " (لو2: 1)، وذلك  من خلال ثلاثة أركان جوهرية أو ثلاثة شهود لا تزال باقية وحية معنا تشهد للجميع من  يؤمن ومن لا يؤمن عن صحة كل كلمة وكل حرف في العهد الجديد أنه كلمة الله التي سلمت  إلينا بكل دقة. وهذه الشهود الثلاثة هي: *
*(1) مخطوطات العهد الجديد اليونانية.*
*(2) الترجمات القديمة (خاصة اللاتينية والسريانية والقبطية) ومخطوطاتها  التي لا تزال محفوظة لدينا.*
*(3) اقتباسات آباء الكنيسة في القرون الأولى والآيات التي استشهدوا بها  في كتاباتهم *

*أولاً: مخطوطات العهد الجديد اليونانية*
*كتبت أسفار العهد الجديد باللغة اليونانية الكيونية (coin- اكويني - العامية) إحدى عائلة اللغات الهند  أوربية Indo-European، التي كانت منتشرة في ارجاء الإمبراطورية  اليونانية، إلى جانب اللغة اللاتينية التي كان يتكلم بها الجنود الرومان في سائر  الإمبراطورية الرومانية، أيام السيد المسيح، والتي كتبت بها بعض مصطلحات العهد  الجديد، خاصة في الإنجيل للقديس مرقس. وأستخدم في كتابتها القلم والحبر وورق البردي  والرقوق المصنوعة من الجلد، فيذكر القديس بولس في رسالته الثانية لتيموثاؤس " الكتب  أيضا ولا سيما الرقوق " (2تى4: 13)، ويذكر القديس يوحنا في رسالتيه الثانية  والثالثة الكتابة " بورق وحبر " (2يو12)، " اكتب إليك بحبر وقلم "  (3يو13).*

*1- انتشار مخطوطات العهد الجديد*
*1 - القرون الثلاثة الأولى للميلاد:  انتشرت نسخ مخطوطات العهد الجديد في القرون الثلاثة الأولى على أيدي  تلاميذ المسيح ورسله، سواء الأثنى عشر أو السبعين أو بولس الرسول أو الأكثر من خمس  مئة أخ الذين ظهر لهم السيد المسيح بعد قيامته من الأموات (1كو5: 15،6) وتلاميذهم  وخلفائهم من أمثال تيموثاؤس واكليمندس الروماني تلميذا بولس الرسول وأغناطيوس  الإنطاكى تلميذ بطرس الرسول بوليكاربوس تلميذ يوحنا الرسول، والذين سلموها بدورهم  لخلفائهم من أمثال اكليمندس الإسكندرى جامع التقليد وخليفة تلاميذ الرسل ومدير  مدرسة الإسكندرية اللاهوتية واريناؤس أسقف ليون وخليفة بوليكاربوس تلميذ يوحنا  الرسول، وتم نسخ عشرات النسخ بأيديهم أو تحت أشرافهم، فقد كان كل تلاميذ المسيح  ورسله، أصلا، يهود، بل وكان بعضهم مثل نيقوديموس ثم بولس الرسول من الفريسيين (أع6:  23)، وكان معظم المؤمنين في السنوات الأولى للمسيحية، أيضا، من أصل يهودي وكان  الكثيرون منهم من الكهنة والكتبة والفريسيين، حيث كانت الكرازة والبشارة تبدأ  غالباً من المجمع اليهودي، وكانوا معتادين على حفظ كلمة الله سواء شفاهه أو مكتوبة،  كما كانوا معتادين على دقة نسخ مخطوطات الأسفار المقدسة. ولكن كان للمسيحية شكل آخر  غير اليهودية لأن اليهودية كانت قاصرة على بنى إسرائيل في حين أن المسيحية كانت  موجهة للعالم كله، لكل البشرية في كل المسكونة، ومع انتشار المسيحية في بلاد كثيرة  من العالم كانت هناك حاجة ملحة وشديدة للحصول على كم كبير من نسخ الأسفار المقدسة  سواء الأناجيل الأربعة أو بقية أسفار العهد الجديد والعهد القديم، وذلك للقراءة في  الكنائس في القداسات والاجتماعات العامة أو للدراسات الخاصة. كما كانت هناك سرعة  كبيرة إلى حد ما في انتقال نسخ من هذه الأسفار من بلد إلى بلد ومن دولة إلى أخرى.  وعلى سبيل المثال فقد وجدت نسخة من الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا في مقبرة راهب في صحراء  الفيوم ترجع إلى حوالة سنة 117 م وأن كان بعض العلماء يرجح أنها ترجع لما قبل سنة  100 م، في حين أن هذا الإنجيل كتب فيما بين سنة 80 و95 م في أفسس في آسيا الصغرى،  وبذلك يكون قد انتشر في بلاد كثيرة بعد كتابته في مدة تتراوح ما بين10 سنوات إلى 30  سنة رغم المسافات وبدائية المواصلات.*
* وكان يقوم بنقل هذه المخطوطات  ونسخها، في القرن الثاني، كتبة (نساخ) متعلمين ومدربين ولهم خبرة في ذلك، ونظراً  للاحتياج الشديد إلى الكثير من النسخ، سواء للكنائس أو الأفراد فقد كانت هناك حجرات  للنسخ تسمى سكريبتوريم ******orium والتي وجد أقدمها في الإسكندرية حوالي سنة 200م،  وكان يقوم أحد الأفراد بإملاء مجموعة من الكتبة لنسخ مجموعة من النسخ في وقت واحد،  وذلك إلى جانب المخطوطات التي كان ينسخها بعض الأفراد لأنفسهم، وهؤلاء كانوا  متفاوتين في كفاءتهم وثقافتهم وتعليمهم وبيئتهم. وهكذا انتشرت آلاف النسخ  والمخطوطات في قرى ومدن جميع البلاد المحيطة بالبحر المتوسط والمجاورة للخليج  العربي (الفارسي) وما بين النهرين (العرق وسوريا) خلال القرن الأول وبداية القرن  الثاني للمسيحية وزادت كثافة في النصف الثاني من القرن الثاني ثم في القرن الثالث.  *
* ونظراً لأن المسيحية كانت مضطهدة في هذه العصور فقد انتقلت وانتشرت  معظم مخطوطات أسفار العهد الجديد في مخطوطات جزئية تضم إنجيل واحد أو الأناجيل  الأربعة معاً أو رسائل القديس بولس الرسول أو سفر الرؤيا..الخ وأستخدم فيها ورق  البردي كثيراً. وقد بقى لنا من هذه الفترة معظم البرديات ال96 التي وجدت لأجزاء  العهد الجديد والتي ترجع لهذه القرون الثلاثة الأولى للميلاد.*
*2 - القرنين الرابع والخامس: في هذين القرنين صارت المسيحية هي الديانة  الرسمية للإمبراطورية الرومانية ومن ثم نسخت عشرات بل ومئات المخطوطات، سواء لأجزاء  من الكتاب المقدس أو للعهد الجديد كاملاً أو لجميع أسفار العهدين القديم والجديد  معاً، وقد نسخت بصفة قانونية ورسمية، من مخطوطات أقدم ترجع إلى القرنين الأول  والثاني للميلاد، وذلك للاستخدام في الكنائس أو للدراسات الخاصة، وعلى سبيل المثال  فقد أمر الإمبراطور قسطنطين بنسخ 50 مخطوطة كاملة وأرسلت للكنائس. كما نشطت ترجمة  الكتاب المقدس بعهديه إلى الكثير من اللغات، وقد اتخذت هذه الترجمات الصفة الرسمية  مثل ترجمت القديس جيروم سكرتير بابا روما المعروفة بالعامية أو الفولجاتا التي تمت  بناء على تكليف من البابا. وقد كتبت معظم هذه المخطوطات على الرقوق والجلد. وقد  تبقى لنا من هذه المخطوطات الإسكندرية والسينائية والفاتيكانية، والذين هم أصلا من  مصر.*
*3 - ومنذ القرن السادس وما بعده نشط الرهبان، في جميع أديرة العالم، في  جمع مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس ونسخ العشرات من المخطوطات الجديدة. وبعد القرن العاشر  استخدم الخط الصغير المتصل في الكتابة مما سهل عملية الكتابة ومن ثم فقد انتشرت  المخطوطات بكثافة عالية. *

*1 - مجموعات المخطوطات اليونانية*
* يوجد  الآن حوالي 25,000 مخطوطة للعهد الجديد في بلاد كثيرة ومن عصور متنوعة، يتكون هذا  العدد من 5,507 مخطوطة باللغة اليونانية التي كتبت بها أسفار العهد الجديد، وأكثر  من14,000 مخطوطة للترجمات الأخرى وعلى رأسها اللاتينية والسريانية (الآرامية)  والقبطية والأرمينية.*
*وتنقسم المخطوطات اليونانية حسب احدث الدراسات والاكتشافات إلى ثلاث  مجموعات هي ؛ *
*1- المجموعة الأولى تضم هذه المجموعة 96 مخطوطة مكتوبة على ورق  البردي ويرجع تاريخ أقدمها P52(حسب الدراسات السابقة لسنة 1995 م) إلى سنة 125م  وأحدثها (P73) إلى القرن السابع الميلادي. وفيما يلي أهم  مخطوطاتها: *

*(1) مخطوطة جون رايلاندز (P52) *
*والتي اكتشفت بصحراء الفيوم بمصر سنة 1935 والمحفوظة بمكتبة جون  رايلاندز في مانشستر بإنجلترا وعندما قام روبرتس C H  Roberts خبير البرديات في أوكسفورد بدراستها واستشارة  علماء البرديات الأكثر خبرة منه وجدوا أنها ترجع لما بين 117 و135 م، على أكثر  تقدير. ثم أعيد دراسة تاريخ المخطوطة، مؤخراً، ووجد العلماء أن أسلوب الكتابة الذي  كتبت به المخطوطة غطى الفترة من بداية ثمانينات القرن الأول إلى سنة 130م مما يؤكد،  في رأى الكثيرين منهم، أنها ترجع لما بين 85 و95م، وهذا التاريخ هو نفس تاريخ كتابة  الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا، ومن ثم فقد ابطلت هذه المخطوطة كل ادعاءات النقاد وبرهنت على  صحة كتابة القديس يوحنا للإنجيل الرابع. وتحتوى على (يوحنا 31: 18-33). وكانت حتى  سنة 1994 تعتبر أقدم شاهد للعهد الجديد. *
*(2) مخطوطة أكسفورد (p90) وتشتمل على جزء من الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا (36:  18-7: 19) ومحفوظة بمتحف اشمولين بأكسفورد وترجع لحوالي سنة 150م.*
*(3) مجموعة بودمير التي اكتشفت بمصر سنة1950 م ومحفوظة بمكتبة بودمير بجنيف بسويسرا وتضم  خمسة مخطوطات تحتوى على جزء كبير من العهد الجديد: *
*1 - مخطوطة (P66) موجودة في مجلد مكون أصلاً من 146 ورقة ويوجد  منها الآن 100 ورقة وبعض الأوراق القليلة في مكتبات أخرى، وتشتمل على الإنجيل  للقديس يوحنا بالكامل باستثناء بعض الأجزاء التي تلفت صفحاتها. وترجع حسب احدث  الدراسات لما بين سنة 125 و150م.*
*2 - مخطوطة (P72) وتشتمل على رسالتي بطرس الرسول الأولى والثانية  وترجع لسنة 200 م.*
*3 - مخطوطة (P73) وترجع للقرن السابع ونصها رائع وتشتمل على جزء  من الإنجيل للقديس متى (متى 43: 25؛2: 26-3).*
*4 – مخطوطة(P75) وتضم الجزء الأكبر من الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا  والإنجيل للقديس لوقا. وترجع لحوالي سنة 180م ونصها شبيه تماماً بنص المخطوطة  الفاتيكانية والتي ترجع للقرن الرابع وهى بذلك تبطل بصورة حاسمة وقاطعة مزاعم  النقاد الذين ادعوا أنه حدثت مراجعة للعهد الجديد في القرن الرابع وتثبت سلامة نصوص  وآيات العهد الجديد عبر كل العصور.*
*5 - مخطوطة (P74) وترجع للقرن السابع ويضعها العلماء ضمن  المخطوطات الأكثر دقة وتشتمل على أعمال الرسل والرسائل الجامعة باستثناء بعض  الفقرات والآيات التي تلفت صفحاتها من رسائل بطرس ويوحنا ويهوذا.*
*(4) مجموعة تشستر بيتى المحفوظة في مكتبة تشستر بيتى في دبلن والتي ظهرت أيضا بمصر سنة1930 /  1931م وتلى مجموعة بودمير مباشرة من حيث الزمن أو المحتوى: *
*1 - مخطوطة (P45) وتحتوى على أجزاء كبيرة من الأناجيل الأربعة  وأعمال الرسل. ولهذه البردية جزء آخر موجود في المكتبة الوطنية بفيينا يحتوى على  جزء من الإنجيل للقديس متى (41: 25-39: 26)، وكان يعتقد أنها ترجع لحوالي سنة 200  م، وقد أثبتت الدراسات الحديثة أنها ترجع لسنة 150م. *
*2 - مخطوطة (P46) وتحتوى على جزء كبير من تسع من رسائل بولس  الرسول (رومية و1كورنثوس و 2كورنثوس وغلاطيه وأفسس فيلبى وكولوسى و1تسالونيكى  وعبرانيين)، وكان يعتقد أنها ترجع لحوالي سنة200 م. وقد أثبتت الدراسات الحديثة  أنها ترجع لحوالي سنة 85 م، أي أنها نسخت في حياة القديس يوحنا.*
*3- مخطوطة (P47) وتحتوى على ثلث سفر الرؤيا*
* (10: 9-2: 17) في عشر ورقات  وترجع لحوالي سنة 280م. ويوجد منها ثلاثين ورقة في جامعة ميتشجان  بامريكا.*

*2 - المجموعة الثانية*
* المخطوطات المكتوبة بالخط البوصى الكبير المنفصل  على رقوق من جلد ويوجد منها 299 مخطوطة ويرجع أقدمها للقرن الثالث الميلادي وأحدثها  للقرن العاشر، وفيما يلي أقدمها: *
*(1) المخطوطة (0189) وهى أقدم مخطوطة على رقوق وترجع لنهاية القرن الثاني وبداية القرن  الثالث وتحتوى على (أعمال3: 5-21) ومحفوظة في برلين.*
*(2) المخطوطة (0171) وترجع لحوالي سنة 300م وتحتوى على (متى17: 10-23،25-32 ؛ لوقا44:  22-56، 62) ومحفوظة في فلورنسا. (3) المخطوطة (0220) وترجع للقرن الثالث  وتحتوى على (رومية23: 4 - 3: 5؛ 13: 8) ومحفوظة في بوسطن.*
*(4) المخطوطة (0212) وترجع للقرن الثالث*
*وتحتوى على جزء من الدياتسرون ومحفوظة في جامعة ييل  بنيوهافن.*
*(5) المخطوطة (0162) وترجع لنهاية القرن الثالث وبداية القرن الرابع  وتحتوى على (يوحنا11: 2-22).*
* وفيما يلي أهم مخطوطاتها،  والتي ترجع أهميتها ليس لمجرد قدم تاريخها فقط بل لدقة وسلامة نصوصها وطولها (كمية  ما تحتويه من نصوص): *
*(1) المخطوطة السينائية (الف عبري 01) وكان قد اكتشفتها العالم الألماني قسطنطين فون تشندروف  في دير سانت كاترين بسيناء سنة 1844 م، وترجع لسنة 340 م وتضم العهد الجديد كاملاً  ونصف العهد القديم (الترجمة اليونانية السبعينية) وتمثل النص الأصلي بدقة شديدة.  وهى محفوظة الآن بالمتحف البريطاني.*
*(2) المخطوطة الإسكندرية (A 0  2) وتضم الكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد  كاملاً *
*عدا أجزاء من الإنجيل للقديس متى والإنجيل للقديس يوحنا و2كورنثوس،  وترجع لسنة 450 م ومحفوظة في المتحف البريطاني إلى جانب المخطوطة  السينائية.*
*(3) المخطوطة الفاتيكانية (B 0  3) ؛ ومحفوظة بمكتبة الفاتيكان، وهى مكتوبة في  الإسكندرية، وترجع لما بين 325 و 350 م وتضم معظم العهد الجديد والعهد القديم، وهى  مثل المخطوطة السينائية تمثل النص الأصلي بدقة شديدة وتتفق مع البردية P75 التى ترجع لحوالي سنة 180م.*
*(4) المخطوطة الأفرايمية (C 0  4) ؛ وترجع لسنة 450م وتضم أجزاء كبيرة*
*من كل أسفار العهد القديم والعهد الجديد وتمثل النص الأصلي بدرجة كبيرة  وهى محفوظة في المكتبة القومية في باريس.*
*(5) المخطوطة البيزية (D 0  5) وترجع *
*لسنة 450م وتضم الأناجيل الأربعة وسفر أعمال الرسل ومكتوبة باللغتين  اليونانية واللاتينية على صفحتين متقابلتين ومحفوظة في مكتبة جامعة  كامبردج.*

*3 - المجموعتين الثالثة والرابعة*
*أ - المجموعة الثالثة ؛ وهى المخطوطات المكتوبة بالخط الصغير المتصل الذي أستخدم في نقل  مخطوطات العهد الجديد ابتداء من بداية القرن التاسع ويوجد منه حوالي 2812  مخطوطة.*
*ب -المجموعة الرابعة ؛ وهى مخطوطات القراءات الكتابية التي كانت ولا تزال مستخدمة في  الخدمات الكنسية أيام السبوت والآحاد والأعياد والأيام العادية ويوجد منها 2300  مخطوطة. *

*4 - أحدث الدراسات وصحة أسفار العهد الجديد*
* مما سبق يتبين لنا أنه يوجد لدينا مخطوطات قريبة  جداً من زمن الرسل ومعاصرة لبعض تلاميذهم الذين كانوا ما يزالون يحفظون الإنجيل  الذي تسلموه وحفظوه شفوياً والذين كانت لديهم المخطوطات الأصلية التي كتبها الرسل  بالروح القدس أو على الأقل كانت لديهم نسخا منقولة عن الأصل مباشرة، وكانت أقدم هذه  المخطوطات هي بردية جون رايلاندز التي أرجعوها لما بين 117 و135 م. ولكن الاكتشافات  الحديثة وما توصل إليه علم دراسة المخطوطات القديمة مؤخراً جعل العلماء يعيدون  تأريخ المخطوطات القديمة ثانية، ونتيجة لذلك فقد توصلوا لنتائج قلبت نظريات نقاد  الكتاب المقدس رأسا على عقب ودقت المسمار الأخير في نعش النظريات التي نادت بأن  شخصية المسيح لم يكن لها وجود تاريخي بالمرة!! وحطمت النظريات الإلحادية التي زعمت  أن الأناجيل كتبت بعد رحيل الرسل عن هذا العالم. كما برهنت على صحة العقيدة  المسيحية.*

*1 - بردية الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا*
*كان النقاد قد زعموا أن القديس يوحنا لم يكتب الإنجيل المعروف باسمه  وانما الذي كتبه هو أحد تلاميذ مدرسة الإسكندرية اللاهوتية في القرن الثاني!! ولكن  بعد اكتشاف مخطوطة جون رايلاندز والتي توصل العلماء إلى أنها ترجع لما بين سنة 117  و135م انهارت هذه النظرية تماماً وتأكد لهم صدق ما سلمته لنا الكنيسة بالتقليد وأن  كاتب هذا الإنجيل بالروح القدس هو القديس يوحنا الرسول. وبعد إعادة دراسة المخطوطة  ثانية تأكد العلماء أن هذه المخطوطة لا يمكن أن تكون قد كتبت بعد هذا التاريخ، بل،  ويمكن أن ترجع لما بين سنة 85 وسنة 95م ومن ثم فقد ثبت بطلان ادعاءات النقاد  نهائياً.*

*2 - مخطوطات قمران والعهد الجديد *
*(1)  مخطوطة (7Q5) والإنجيل للقديس مرقس ؛ بعد اكتشاف مخطوطات قمران في كهوف وادي قمران بالبحر الميت وجد في كهف 7  مجموعة من المخطوطات باللغة اليونانية وعند دراسة العالم الأسباني جوسي آو كالاجان  O Callagghan وجد بها بعض القصاصات بها آيات من العهد الجديد،  وبعد الدراسة توصل للآتي ؛ *
*(1) أن كهف 7 هو الكهف الوحيد في كهوف قمران الذي وجد به نصوص يونانية.  *
*(2) أقفل الكهف نهائياً سنة 68 م عندما استولت الكتيبة الرومانية  العاشرة على المنطقة في ذلك التاريخ، وبالتالي فكل ما بالكهف مكتوب قبل سنة68م.  *
*(3) المخطوطة(7Q5) تحتوى على الآيات (52: 6-53) من الإنجيل للقديس  مرقس. *
*(4) بعد دراسة اللغة وأسلوب الكتابة توصل إلى أن التاريخ المحتمل لهذه  المخطوطة يرجع لسنة 50 م. ويجب أن نضع في الاعتبار أن وجود جزء من الإنجيل في مغارة  متعبد يهودي يعنى أنه قد توصل إليها بعد انتشارها في الأوساط المسيحية بعدة سنوات،  وبما أن الكهف قد أغلق سنة 68 م فلابد أن يكون قد حصل عليها قبل ذلك بفترة وبعد أن  كتب الإنجيل واستدار وأنتشر بعدة سنوات. وهذا يعنى أن هذه المخطوطة قد كتبت في  الوقت الذي كان فيه القديس مرقس ومعظم الرسل أحياء. *
*2 - مخطوطات قمران وبقية اسفار العهد الجديد ؛ كما وجد أيضاً في نفس الكهف 8 قصاصات أخرى غير (7Q5) تتطابق مع بعض فقرات العهد الجديد منها ثلاثة من  الإنجيل للقديس مرقس، وهم كالآتي: *
* 7Q6 = مر28: 4 7Q7 = مر17: 12  7Q62 = أع38: 27 7Q9 = رو11: 5- 12*
*7Q4 = 1تى 16: 3-3: 4 7Q8 = يعقوب 23: 1-24*
*7Q10 = 2بط15: 1 7Q15  = مر48: 6 *
*وكان منطقه في ذلك هو ؛ طالما أن هناك نصوص في الكهف من العهد الجديد  فمن الطبيعي أن يكون هناك نصوص أخرى منه. وقد تبين له أن الأربع قصاصات المأخوذين  من الإنجيل للقديس مرقس نسخهم أربعة نساخ مختلفين. *

*3- بردية الإنجيل للقديس متى (P64)*
* أما احدث وأروع هذه الاكتشافات  الحديثة فهو الخاص بالإنجيل للقديس متى حيث زعم البعض أن كاتبه ليس هو القديس متى  ولا أحد الرسل الآخرين!! فقد وجدت بردية (P64) تتكون من ثلاث قصاصات من الإنجيل للقديس متى في  كنيسة بالأقصر سنة 1901م واستقرت بعد ذلك في كلية مجدالين Magdalen  Collage بأكسفورد، وكانت تؤرخ على أنها قد كتبت فيما بين  سنة 150 -200 م. ثم أعاد عالم البرديات الألماني البارز كارستن ثيد Carsten  Thiedeاكتشاف هذه المخطوطة ثانية بعد ان رآها للمرة الأولى في فبراير 1994م ثم  زار أكسفورد بسببها أربع مرات حتى يتمكن من دراستها بالتفصيل وبعد دراسات عديدة  معقدة اكتشف أنها ترجع بكل تأكيد لسنة 65م وأن كاتب الإنجيل لا بد أن يكون أحد رسل  المسيح وأن كاتب المخطوطة نفسها لابد أن يكون أحد الذين شاهدوا المسيح شهادة عيان.  *
*وأثار هذه الخبر ضجة في العالم وحطم كل النظريات المضادة للكتاب المقدس  والعقيدة المسيحية. ونشر الخبر في الصحف ووكالات الأنباء العالمية سنة  1994م*
* ثم نشرت الخبر جريدة الديلى ميل البريطانية في 23 مارس 1996م تحت عنوان  *
*" هل هذه شهادة شاهد عيان تبرهن على أن يسوع عاش على الأرض " في  صفحتين كاملتين معلنة نهاية مزاعم وادعاءات النقاد الذين زعموا أن الأناجيل قد كتبت  بعد فترة طويلة من صعود المسيح وأكدت على ان ناسخ هذه البردية لا بد وان يكون احد  الذين شاهدوا السيد المسيح واستمعوا إليه. كما يؤكد كاتب المقال على أن اللغة  المستخدمة في البردية واضحة ومباشرة وغير مزينة وتدل دلالة قاطعة على أن كاتبها عاش  الإثارة والشد في اللحظات الحاسمة من حياة يسوع، كما تبين أن التلاميذ كانوا، وقت  العشاء الرباني وإعلان السيد أن واحد منهم سيخونه، يتكلمون، جميعاً، في الحال  متذمرين وخائفين: " لست انا يارب حقاً " وتسيطر اللغة على توتر ورعب تلك اللحظة  المضطربة. *

*4 - بردية الإنجيل للقديس لوقا (P4)*
* توجد البردية (P4) والتي تضم أجزاء من الإنجيل للقديس لوقا في المكتبة القومية في باريس  وكانت تؤرخ على أنها ترجع للقرن الثالث الميلادي، وبعد الدراسات الحديثة التي تمت  مؤخراً أعلن العلماء ومنهم العالم الألماني كارستين ثيد، أيضاً، في كتابه "  Jesus Papyrus " أن هذه البردية كانت جزء من نفس مجلد بردية  الإنجيل للقديس متى وترجع لنفس تاريخ نسخها، أي قبل سنة 68م، ويرى البعض أنها ترجع  لنهاية القرن الأول أو بداية القرن الثاني على الأكثر.*
* وهكذا يتأكد لنا بطلان كل  نظريات النقاد الذين هاجموا العهد الجديد وزعموا وادعوا أنه كتب بعد المسيح بسنوات  طويلة. كما يتأكد لنا بطلان كل دعاوى الذين زعموا وادعوا أنه قد حرف أو تبدلت  كلماته حيث يوجد لدينا 100مخطوطة كتبت في القرن الأول والثاني وبداية الثالث وتضم  آيات من كل أسفار العهد الجديد.*
*+ فلدينا مخطوطات بها آيات من كل الأناجيل الأربعة ومعظم رسائل القديس  بولس من القرن الأول. صحيح أن مخطوطات الأناجيل هذه لا تزيد عن آيات قليلة ولكن  قيمتها لا حد لها إذ اثبتت لنا المطابقة التامة بين هذه الأجزاء التي كتبت في عصر  الرسل والآباء الرسوليين والعهد الجديد كما هو بين أيدينا الآن. *
*+ كما يوجد لدينا أجزاء كبيرة لكل أسفار العهد الجديد ترجع لما بين سنة  125م وسنة 220م، وعلى سبيل المثال تضم البرديات P45 ,  P46 , P47 , P66 , P75 الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا كاملاً والإنجيل للقديس  لوقا كاملاً و11رسالة كاملة من رسائل القديس بولس (هي رومية و1و2 كورنثوس وغلاطية  وافسس وفيلبى وكولوسى و1و2 تسالونيكى والعبرانيين) وأجزاء كبيرة من كل من الإنجيل  للقديس متى والإنجيل للقديس مرقس وسفر الأعمال وسفر الرؤيا.*
*+ ويوجد لدينا عدد كبير من المخطوطات التي ترجع لما بين الربع الثاني من  القرن الثالث وبداية الرابع، والذى يغطى بقية آيات العهد الجديد. *
*+ ويوجد لدينا مخطوطات من القرن الرابع تضم الكتاب المقدس كاملاً، مثل  المخطوطات السينائية والإسكندرية الفاتيكانية والتي تتفق بدقة مذهلة مع مخطوطات  القرنيين الأول والثاني. وفيما يلي جدول بأهم وأقدم المخطوطات اليونانية حسب  الدراسات التي قام بها العالم الألماني ثيد والعالم الأمريكي د. فيليب كُمفورت  Dr. Philip Comfort وآخرين: *


----------

